# SMOKIN-IT SMOKER



## mitsuruss

HAS ANYBODY USED THE *"SMOKIN-IT" *ELECTRIC SMOKER? THE REVIEWS LOOK GOOD BUT I WANT TO MAKE SURE BEFORE I FORK OUT $250. THE QUALITY LOOKS GOOD AND IT'S STAINLESS STEEL.


----------



## jirodriguez

Sorry... never even heard of that one, let alone seen it in use.


----------



## mballi3011

Now thatsanew oneto me too. Now will you go to Roll Call and intrduce yourself please.


----------



## mitsuruss

I'm new to this website and don't know the protocol. What do you me introduce myself?


----------



## pineywoods

JIRodriguez said:


> Sorry... never even heard of that one, let alone seen it in use.


    Quote:


mballi3011 said:


> Now thatsanew oneto me too. Now will you go to Roll Call and intrduce yourself please.


I haven't seen one in person either but heres a link

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/smokin-it-model-1-electric-smoker

Mitsuruss just go to the Roll Call section and start a thread to introduce yourself and tell us a little about you, your smoking equipment, experience etc


----------



## jirodriguez

MITSURUSS said:


> I'm new to this website and don't know the protocol. What do you me introduce myself?


Click on the word "Forum" at the top of the page, scroll down till you see "Roll Call" click on that, then start a new thread. That is the place we have new folks create a post telling us about themselves and what type of smoker, grill, ect. they got. Further down the "Forum" page you will see several links dedicated to the various types of smokers, divided up by fuel source. I suggest you take some time to poke around there and ask questions from other folks using the same fuel source you are interested in.

Welcome aboard and just remember aint no such thing as a dumb question, we will do our best to help you off to a success full and happy smoking carreer!


----------



## nomorelentils

I own it and its pretty good.  Its like a knock off of the Smokin-Tex.  I have the smaller size, it works well, holds a constant temperature and is very heavy/well insulated.


----------



## SmokinAl

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## mneeley490

nomorelentils said:


> I own it and its pretty good.  Its like a knock off of the Smokin-Tex.  I have the smaller size, it works well, holds a constant temperature and is very heavy/well insulated.


Yes, it is a knockoff of the Smokin Tex, which is itself a knockoff of the Cookshack smoker. Each one gets cheaper as you get farther from the original.


----------



## meateater

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to  your first qview.


----------



## kphayes

I own one and love it.  It is a hands off kind of thing since the electric element does the work.  I have made everything from baby backs, spares, beer can chickens, pork shoulder and beef brisket in it.  I can fit two good sized beer can birds in it.  Very well insulated and super efficient since the element is only 350 watts as opposed to some that use upwards of 1000 watts.  And it holds temp spot on.  

I especially like it because we have a 5 year old who keeps us super busy so tending to a fire (albeit fun and part of the Q experience) is really not an option for me right now.  From the time I bring it out of the garage to actually having smoke is about 30 minutes.  I line the bottom with heavy duty alum foil and cover the wood box with it also...makes cleanup a snap.  Just make sure to poke a hole in the foil to the drain hole so everything can drain into a pan below.

I follow general timing and temp rules with it and it works very nicely.  Also, I would recommend buying the chip insert for the wood box, allows you to use chips instead of chunks.  Just provides more flexibility for you.  I will be trying a fattie this weekend in there, cannot wait!


----------



## marksm

No have not heard of that one I purchased a Masterbuilt Electric Smoker price was good and easy to operate


----------



## ethm1

This is the most helpful internet forum I've seen.  Kudos to everyone involved.  You old folks, er, I mean senior folks, er, I mean more experienced, er, well, you know...You folks take great pride in helping everyone out.  I've been able to pass along so much (useful) knowledge because.

I'm building another electric smoker, pictures and Qviews to follow.

You guys rock.


----------



## hmcm

Welcome aboard!


----------



## russg




----------



## roller

Check the Thread date !!!


----------



## teesquare

mneeley490 said:


> Yes, it is a knockoff of the Smokin Tex, which is itself a knockoff of the Cookshack smoker. Each one gets cheaper as you get farther from the original.


Cheaper in price...but not cheaper in quality.

I can tell you from ownership of the similar sized Cookshack units - these from Smokin' it and Smokin' Tex are absolutely as well built - maybe heavier than Cookshack.


----------



## 1soni

Roller said:


> Check the Thread date !!!


I don't know how to give you a thumbs up but good catch.Thanks


----------



## rtbbq2

Never heard of that smoker.....welcome to our group.............


----------



## trauts

Looks just like a Smokin Tex 
http://www.smokintex.com/

I have one and like it but have since moved to a Big Green Egg. The price seems very attractive on this unit.


----------



## fishfoto

This looks like an exact copy of the Cookshack Smokette, which I have been using for the past 15 years.  It is a very good smoker and has served me well for a long time.  If is it built to the same specs, I highly recommend it.


----------



## steamaway

I have one and it works awesome. Well built, holds temp great, great customer service.


----------



## hookedonbbq

Hi... Well, I received my brand new Smokin-it smoker (No. 2 w/stand). I am new to smoking, so this will be fun. I ordered my smoker on cyber Monday and received it on December 4--well packaged and with the exception of screwing together the stand--the smoker itself was ready to use. It is well constructed (see pic). 













image.jpg



__ hookedonbbq
__ Dec 7, 2012






While I waited for the smoker to arrive I went on a hunt for some reasonably priced hardwood here in AZ (thanks craigslist). This adventure was a lot more fun than buying a Bag-o-Wood at some big box super store. Again, I like supporting local businesses. I found a family owned wood-cutting business close by that had everything I needed with the exception of hickory (apple, oak, cherry, and mesquite [indigenous to AZ, so plentiful here] but Smokin-it included samples of hickory in the package, so I'm all set on wood.

So today I loaded the smoker with three racks of St. Louis ribs. I used a mix of wood as an experiment--combo of oak, hickory and a small chunk of mesquite. I used "Jeff's Naked Rib Rub Recipe", of course. Soooooo, we will see how it all turns out. The smoker unit appears to be working beautifully. 

So far I am thrilled with the Smokin-it smoker--love the stand with side tables and storage. The quality of the product and Smokin-it's customer service is great. We checked other smokers at Lowe's and other stores, but found the metal thin and cheaply put together. I like buying American made and Smokin-it fit the bill. 

Can't wait to photograph the ribs when done in about 5 hours :)


----------



## dubyque

So how did those ribs turn out, Just got my model 2 a few days ago did a 9 lb. trimmed brisket, turned out great, really & I have eaten lots of brisket, doing first ribs tomorrow, just curious how yours turned out.


----------



## old sarge

Great looking unit and stand setup. Congratulations!


----------



## hookedonbbq

Hi, Guys... The ribs turned out FANTASTIC! 

Dubyque: glad to know you have a No. 2 as well. Best of luck with smoking your ribs. I am sure they will turn out great. 

Here's a pic of our pile of ribs... I also made a batch of "Jeff's BBQ Sauce" to go with the ribs which just put these ribs OVER THE TOP!!!! Great sauce recipe--thanks, Jeff! :)












image.jpg



__ hookedonbbq
__ Dec 8, 2012





We stuffed ourselves last night. We'll have some left overs for today!!! YUM! Next, I'll try a brisket or maybe a chicken or two :)


----------



## old sarge

Good looking ribs. The sweet smell of success. I take it you're pleased with the smoker!


----------



## hookedonbbq

Yup! ... I am very pleased with the smoker! So far so good!


----------



## poodoo

I agree, I've had a Cookshack and now have a Smokin-It...both are great, but I like the Smokin-It better. You can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## magikben

What difference do you find between the Smokin-It and the Cookshack?


----------



## newmexicosmoke

It is SOOOOOO refreshing to hear stuff about other brands THAT ARE NOT Masterbuilt!!!!! It seems that they rate from walking on water or they sink (mostly sink, it seems).

I have a Great Outdoors propane unit like Jeff''s with a Big Daddy cold smoke generator attached plus a Brinkman Gourmet electric.

My next electric will definitely be a Smokin-It 2 around Christmas time. It seems to be the ONLY sub $500 unit that does not have any negative comments that I have seen (or not seen).

Oh, by the way, not to detract from hookedonbbq  and his AZ wood source, but I have one in Colorado that has an amazing selection of wood chunks. He specializes in chunks and actually sells a lot for competitions. Shipping is free for 10 and 15 pound boxes anywhere in continental US plus Hawaii and Alaska. He cuts the wood on order from so it doesn't dry out and stores the logs indoors.

The selection is : peach, apple, cherry, apricot, grape, pear plum, hickory, pecan, almond, maple, mesquite, hickory, red oak, white oak, mountain mahogany and alder.

I find that pecan and peach are excellent as they are mild and hard to oversmoke unless you really try. I pass out samples to neighbors and coworkers and these to get the best comments.

No, I am not part owner of this business and do not get a commision. I just want to pass an EXCELLENT wood source on to my smokin' buds.


----------



## chef willie

newmexicosmoke said:


> It is SOOOOOO refreshing to hear stuff about other brands THAT ARE NOT Masterbuilt!!!!! It seems that they rate from walking on water or they sink (mostly sink, it seems).
> 
> I have a Great Outdoors propane unit like Jeff''s with a Big Daddy cold smoke generator attached plus a Brinkman Gourmet electric.
> 
> My next electric will definitely be a Smokin-It 2 around Christmas time. It seems to be the ONLY sub $500 unit that does not have any negative comments that I have seen (or not seen).
> 
> Oh, by the way, not to detract from hookedonbbq  and his AZ wood source, but I have one in Colorado that has an amazing selection of wood chunks. He specializes in chunks and actually sells a lot for competitions. Shipping is free for 10 and 15 pound boxes anywhere in continental US plus Hawaii and Alaska. He cuts the wood on order from so it doesn't dry out and stores the logs indoors.
> 
> The selection is : peach, apple, cherry, apricot, grape, pear plum, hickory, pecan, almond, maple, mesquite, hickory, red oak, white oak, mountain mahogany and alder.
> 
> I find that pecan and peach are excellent as they are mild and hard to oversmoke unless you really try. I pass out samples to neighbors and coworkers and these to get the best comments.
> 
> No, I am not part owner of this business and do not get a commision. I just want to pass an EXCELLENT wood source on to my smokin' buds.


Interesting about the wood supply...got a link?? Had to chuckle over your Mes comments....the new gen Mes 40 is $450 at Cabelas. Yowzer!! couldn't see spending that much on a Mes so ordered the #3 from Smokin It...waiting on delivery now.


----------



## old sarge

Always interesting to see something new or different.


----------



## sandlapper

Give us a name and address for contact!!


----------



## newmexicosmoke

Sorry guys, the URL did not make it in the post. What is fun with so many choices is you can create your own "mystery wood" by mixing different types.

URLs may not be allowed here so you can Google _*Fruita Wood Chips *_and there you go.

Cheers!


----------



## old sarge

newmexicosmoke,

Here is the link:

http://www.fruitawoodchunks.com/

Products look good.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## dubyque

Just Smoked about 6 lb. of chicken wings (tips removed) on my Smokin-It model 2, dissolved 1/3 cup kosher salt in 2 quarts warm filtered water added about 3 cups ice to cool to room temp. put chicken and brine in 2 1/2 gal. freezer bag, put in fridge 24 hours. seasoned with black & red pepper, let sit in fridge. 4 hours, set smoker @ 235 deg. cooked 3.25 hours, only used maybe 1/2 to 1 oz. mesquite wood, BEST SMOKED WINGS I ever had, had 7 guest over every one loved the wings, very tender, very moist without being wet, being a Texas boy I usually like BBQ sauce on most smoked meats, these wings were so good I would not think of putting anything on them. Got to love my set It & Forget Smokin-It model 2


----------



## old sarge

No sauce?  They MUST have been exceptional.


----------



## grimm5577

I got a smokin-it #2 right after christmas. So far I've smoked 2 pork shoulders, a brisket, numerous racks of ribs, a chicken, sausage, and bacon. I love the thing, hold temps well, uses very little wood, and creates exceptional smoked meats. Customer Service is great! I've been pleased with everything about the smoker.


----------



## old sarge

That's a lot of smokin in a short period of time.


----------



## grimm5577

I received it new years eve, and smoked a pork shoulder in it that very day (after a 4 hour seasoning run of course).  I try to use it every weekend, and sometimes twice a weekend.


----------



## chef willie

Dubyque said:


> Just Smoked about 6 lb. of chicken wings (tips removed) on my Smokin-It model 2, dissolved 1/3 cup kosher salt in 2 quarts warm filtered water added about 3 cups ice to cool to room temp. put chicken and brine in 2 1/2 gal. freezer bag, put in fridge 24 hours. seasoned with black & red pepper, let sit in fridge. 4 hours, set smoker @ 235 deg. cooked 3.25 hours, only used maybe 1/2 to 1 oz. mesquite wood, BEST SMOKED WINGS I ever had, had 7 guest over every one loved the wings, very tender, very moist without being wet, being a Texas boy I usually like BBQ sauce on most smoked meats, these wings were so good I would not think of putting anything on them. Got to love my set It & Forget Smokin-It model 2


Glad to see such xlnt results posted. I'm doing the break-in seasoning on the #3 right now and monitoring temps & swings. I know the chamber is empty but it will give me a baseline to go by. It's 38 degrees on my porch, Maverick read 43 mid-chamber when I turned it on. Took only 15 minutes to hit the set temp of 250.....and I was concerned about pre-heating.


----------



## old sarge

You've got a 1200 watt element in there; lots of heat.  Pretty nice unit, the model 3.


----------



## capntrip

I have the model1 and I Love It!!!


----------



## go4abliss




----------



## wingzofsteel

I use my no.1 two to three times a week. I love it more each time I use it.


----------



## capntrip

can't go wrong with a smokin-it smoker they are nice!!!


----------



## old sarge

Getting more and more popular and  better known as time goes on.


----------



## grimm5577

My #2 with 3 lbs of susage and 2 racks of ribs.













mycooking005.jpg



__ grimm5577
__ Jan 28, 2013






After 4.5 Hours













mycooking016.jpg



__ grimm5577
__ Jan 28, 2013


















mycooking015.jpg



__ grimm5577
__ Jan 28, 2013


----------



## capntrip

That looks tasty!!


----------



## wolfpackpilot

I took the plunge.... Cant wait for it to arrive!  Just ordered it today.  

After 4 weeks of research, countless hours of reading boards, and watching YouTube... I went with the Smokin-It #3.  

*Order Details:*



*Code**Item**Qty**Price**Grand Total*smkmdl3Smoker Model #31$499.99$499.99SmkrCart-3Stainless steel Smoker Cart for Model # 31$199.99$199.99chipinsrtModel # 1 & # 2 & # 3 Smoker box chip insert
[size:Model #3]1$22.99$22.99smkplt3Model #3 Cold Smoke Plate1$39.99$39.99searack3Model #3 Seafood grill rack1$29.99$29.99CHM2Cord Hanger Model 21$4.99$4.99covercart3Model #3 smoker and cart cover1$39.99$39.99   Subtotal:$837.93  Tax:$0.00  Shipping Cost:$150.63  Grand Total:$988.56
  


----------



## wolfpackpilot

_Here was the cost breakdown of the three smokers I was considering... (posted this on another thread, but thinking it might be useful here)_

____________________________________

Here is the breakdown on the 3 different smokers I have been looking at.  (with accessories I want).

Keep in mind the Smokin-It Model #3 has a 1200-watt heating element and 14x18 racks.  The SmokinTex 1400 has a 700 watt element and the 14x14 racks.  

The cookshack comes with extra electronic extras, but man is it expensive compared to the others.


*Smokin-It*  (China)

*SmokinTex*  (China)

*Cookshack*  (USA)

Model #3

1400* special package includes items priced at 0.00

SuperSmoker Model SM045

Smoker

499.99

595.00

1295.00

Stand

199.99

195.99

375.00

Wood Chip Insert

22.99

14.95

0.00

Cold Smoke Plate

39.99

49.95

69.95

Cover

34.99

0.00

195.00

Seafood Rack

29.99

0.00

44.35

Shipping

149.91

149.95

258.00

Total:

*977.85*

*1005.84*

*2237.3**0*


----------



## old sarge

Ya gotta do what your gut tells ya to do.  Enjoy and keep us posted.


----------



## donaldhatch

I just purchased a Smokin it model 2 myself, can't wait for it to arrive. One question for those who have one. I live in the NW in Washington state and it is pretty damp here most of the time. I have to store the unit outside with a cover. Do i need to do anything to prevent moisture damage?


----------



## newmexicosmoke

This unit #2 is DEFINITELY my next. I have a question about the heater element. How does it hold up in the long run?

Has anyone tried FRUITAWOODCHUNKS yet? I'm thinking about a thread on mixing different wood chunks and/or differences between woods. I've seen ones about woods but they aren't really about wood differences that I can find.

Good smoke!


----------



## smoking b

newmexicosmoke said:


> This unit #2 is DEFINITELY my next. I have a question about the heater element. How does it hold up in the long run?
> 
> Has anyone tried FRUITAWOODCHUNKS yet? I'm thinking about a thread on mixing different wood chunks and/or differences between woods. I've seen ones about woods but they aren't really about wood differences that I can find.
> 
> Good smoke!


Fruita wood chunks are very highly rated...


----------



## chef willie

Wolfpackpilot said:


> _Here was the cost breakdown of the three smokers I was considering... (posted this on another thread, but thinking it might be useful here)_
> 
> ____________________________________
> 
> Here is the breakdown on the 3 different smokers I have been looking at.  (with accessories I want).
> 
> Keep in mind the Smokin-It Model #3 has a 1200-watt heating element and 14x18 racks.  The SmokinTex 1400 has a 700 watt element and the 14x14 racks.
> 
> The cookshack comes with extra electronic extras, but man is it expensive compared to the others.
> 
> 
> *Smokin-It*  (China)
> 
> *SmokinTex*  (China)
> 
> *Cookshack*  (USA)
> 
> Model #3
> 
> 1400* special package includes items priced at 0.00
> 
> SuperSmoker Model SM045
> 
> Smoker
> 
> 499.99
> 
> 595.00
> 
> 1295.00
> 
> Stand
> 
> 199.99
> 
> 195.99
> 
> 375.00
> 
> Wood Chip Insert
> 
> 22.99
> 
> 14.95
> 
> 0.00
> 
> Cold Smoke Plate
> 
> 39.99
> 
> 49.95
> 
> 69.95
> 
> Cover
> 
> 34.99
> 
> 0.00
> 
> 195.00
> 
> Seafood Rack
> 
> 29.99
> 
> 0.00
> 
> 44.35
> 
> Shipping
> 
> 149.91
> 
> 149.95
> 
> 258.00
> 
> Total:
> 
> *977.85*
> 
> *1005.84*
> 
> *2237.3**0*


Interesting breakdown of the numbers....very ez to make the decision based on $$. I've had my #3 for about a week and so far real happy with it, the performance was better than I had hoped for. Just got an 8# butt to do some PP for the Superbowl so that will be my first long smoke in it. Looking forward to your review of it....enjoy


----------



## grimm5577

newmexicosmoke said:


> This unit #2 is DEFINITELY my next. I have a question about the heater element. How does it hold up in the long run?
> 
> Has anyone tried FRUITAWOODCHUNKS yet? I'm thinking about a thread on mixing different wood chunks and/or differences between woods. I've seen ones about woods but they aren't really about wood differences that I can find.
> 
> Good smoke!


I've been getting chunks of wood off ebay for about the same price as fruitawoodchunks. I've been happy with the quality so far. But fo some hard to find woods fruitawood looks like the place to go.


----------



## chef willie

donaldhatch said:


> I just purchased a Smokin it model 2 myself, can't wait for it to arrive. One question for those who have one. I live in the NW in Washington state and it is pretty damp here most of the time. I have to store the unit outside with a cover. Do i need to do anything to prevent moisture damage?


Hmmm, I think 'damp' is an understatement for this neck of the woods. I've had mine on the porch for a week now without using the cover yet. It has been raining here and some heavy fog at nights but the #3 is staying dry so have not used it. Being SS I doubt you will get any damage to it BUT I would make sure the interior is very clean before buttoning it up for a long period. You could wind up with a mold issue to deal with. If it's just gonna be sitting out in the elements do the best you can to protect the investment.


----------



## chef willie

newmexicosmoke said:


> This unit #2 is DEFINITELY my next. I have a question about the heater element. How does it hold up in the long run?
> 
> Has anyone tried FRUITAWOODCHUNKS yet? I'm thinking about a thread on mixing different wood chunks and/or differences between woods. I've seen ones about woods but they aren't really about wood differences that I can find.
> 
> Good smoke!


Not sure about the element in the #2. I have heard reports from others on here the elements work fine and easily replaced if needed. I have the #3 with the 1200 watt element. It hit the set temp of 250 degrees from a very cold start of 38 degrees outside in about 15 minutes. I'm a chunk guy myself and have some to use up from the Home Depot before ordering more. I've heard fruitawood is a good suppy. I also have the AMNS dust burner and will be making use of that. Contrary to some posts my AMNS stayed lit in the oxy starved chamber so I'll be able to cold smoke with it and hoping I can also make use of it in a hot smoke.


----------



## wolfpackpilot

Update:  

Smokin-It shipped my unit yesterday afternoon.  Less than 8 hours after I ordered it.  It might arrived before Sat, and if it does I'm smoking baby backs for Sunday!  If it doesn't I'm making chili...  Hahahaha

Billy V in NC


----------



## dubyque

Chef Willie said:


> Interesting breakdown of the numbers....very ez to make the decision based on $$. I've had my #3 for about a week and so far real happy with it, the performance was better than I had hoped for. Just got an 8# butt to do some PP for the Superbowl so that will be my first long smoke in it. Looking forward to your review of it....enjoy


Hey Chef Willie, we did a 6.5 lb butt a couple of weeks back on my #2, 225Deg, 5.5 hours and no wrapping, we had a heck of a time getting it off the rack it was literally falling apart, so moist, so tender, melt in your mouth stuff, I suggest taking the rack out and carefully turn it over on a platter, Good luck with that butt.


----------



## newmexicosmoke

Every time we travel to Grand Junction (next to Fruita) I say hi to Bert. One thing l like to do is think "Hmmm...I wonder what cherry and apricot would taste like with a

slight finish of maple". The possibilities are endless!!!


----------



## chef willie

Dubyque said:


> Hey Chef Willie, we did a 6.5 lb butt a couple of weeks back on my #2, 225Deg, 5.5 hours and no wrapping, we had a heck of a time getting it off the rack it was literally falling apart, so moist, so tender, melt in your mouth stuff, I suggest taking the rack out and carefully turn it over on a platter, Good luck with that butt.


Thx for the tip....I'll remember that for sure. That is VERY fast time wise to be done. I'll have to re-configure my times? In my gasser I always figured 2 hours per #, plus a little extra for a possible stall. Hmmmmmmm,.....


----------



## jjrolex

5.5 hours seems awfully fast....My #1 usually takes at least 2 hours a pound , because I have yet not hit a stall around 160 degrees.


----------



## old sarge

I "guess" 2 hours per pound is a good rule of thumb.  I always set 225 for cooking and go by the internal temp, pulling at 190.  I did pull early somewhere around 180 to 185 once and it was fine.


----------



## dubyque

Sorry about that guy's, my wife writes everything down and she said it was 235 Deg. for 8.5 hours I guess before I open my mouth next time I'll ask her..........not


----------



## old sarge

That is much better.  Knowing that, you can easily repeat the procedure and get the same results.


----------



## poodoo

Magikben, Hi, sorry I just noticed that you had a question about my Smokin-it/Cookshack comment. I just find that the Smokin-it is a bit simpler than my Cookshack was. I like simple no frills items with less things that can go wrong. Also, the CS developed a bit of rust that the Smokin-it has not. For the price you can't help but like the Smokin-it better. Nothing major...just an opinion. I find it difficult to distinguish the final product...both produce excellent smoked food.


----------



## poodoo




----------



## dbmet

Ordered my Smokin-It 2 a few saturdays ago and it arrived yesterday. Packed very well and looks great too..


----------



## rdownergarage

I have smoked a few whole chickens. the best wood to use is apple. wow it is delicious.. 1 thing you may want to keep in mind, apple wood tends to blacken the meat. this is normal with apple wood. yummy. I even diced up a few apples and stuffed the chicken with them.


----------



## rondewriver

Picked up my #3 tonight. Great and honest company. Cant wait to fire it up!!


----------



## old sarge

Congrats. So what is on the menu for Super Bowl?


----------



## grimm5577

I'm planning on a spatchcocking a bird, and doing a pork shoulder. Might fry up some wings on the side. Whats everyone else up to?


----------



## chef willie

Wow....a flurry of activity with the Smokin-it's.....cool. Hope you guys enjoy the unpacking and breaking in. I did a quick shop vac of the interior and then a wash out with the spray bottle cleaner stuff before the break in. I also emailed Steve at Smokin-It advising he might want to create a name for himself on here.


----------



## yaboyrd

I'm trying to decide between the model 2 and 3. A question I do have is how many racks of ribs can you fit in each unit.  Do you need to cut the rack in half for the model 2?
 

Thanks..


----------



## smoke happens

Chef Willie said:


> Wow....a flurry of activity with the Smokin-it's.....cool. Hope you guys enjoy the unpacking and breaking in. I did a quick shop vac of the interior and then a wash out with the spray bottle cleaner stuff before the break in. I also emailed Steve at Smokin-It advising he might want to create a name for himself on here.



Interesting to see the popularity rising. I sent a pm to see if we could get a group set up.


----------



## wingzofsteel

Yaboyrd said:


> I'm trying to decide between the model 2 and 3. A question I do have is how many racks of ribs can you fit in each unit.  Do you need to cut the rack in half for the model 2?l
> 
> I have no 1 and I have to cut the racks in two. If my memory serves me, the No 2 isn't remarkably bigger and most likely, you will need to cut  them also. But I will defer to those who have them. If I had the money, I would go with the No.  3, but having said that, I am very happy with the No.  1. Plenty big for my young bride and me.


----------



## grimm5577

Yaboyrd said:


> I'm trying to decide between the model 2 and 3. A question I do have is how many racks of ribs can you fit in each unit.  Do you need to cut the rack in half for the model 2?
> 
> 
> Thanks..


I posted a photo of ribs in my #2. I probably could have gotten them on the shelf straight, but i wanted to give them some room, but none the less go to page 3 of this thread and the pictures will speak for themselves.


----------



## yaboyrd

Thanks Grimm5577! I didn't realize that was a number #2..


----------



## wolfpackpilot

***UPDATE***

Received my #3 smoker in 4 days.  Very well packed and protected.

Set was about 1 hour ( I bought the stand)... very solid stand but the directions are for an older model.  So it took a few minutes to make sure I had it put together right.  Did the break in last night, have sausages in there right now, they will go in chili on the stove for Superbowl Sunday.

I will give a full detailed report and post pictures soon.  But i will say this... _*THIS SMOKER IS QUALITY BUILT, SOLID AS A ROCK.*_

Billy V in NC


----------



## smoke happens

I am getting inpatient , my # 3 arrives Monday......


----------



## wingzofsteel

I put 20 Turds and 20 chicken wings on at 5:00. They are getting real close.


----------



## dubyque

OK, what's A Turd ? S##ty question I know but someone had to ask.


----------



## old sarge

I believe they are stuffed jalapeno peppers. But do not hold me to that.


----------



## once a marine

Dubyque said:


> OK, what's A Turd ? S##ty question I know but someone had to ask.


There's a whole forum here dedicated to them - ABTs (Atomic Buffalo Turds)


----------



## rondewriver

Seasoned last night and just put in a slab of ribs and chicken thighs. Cant wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## chef willie

Hey all.....I gotta say I'm real pleased to see all the Smokin-It people stepping up with all kinds of smoke activity. Hope you all post threads of your own with lotz of q-view on your smokes for others to enjoy and maybe get into a Smokin-it unit. I gotz to agree with Woldpack....built solid as a rock. Enjoy the journey.....Willie


----------



## wolfpackpilot

Smoked sausage and roast chili (3 Alarm). 

Smoker held temp setting within 5 degrees the entire cook cycle.  I'm smoking easy things until I get a complete feel for the unit.  Wood chips are burning very nicely.  Nothing but ash is left.  My cousin with a MES doesn't get as good a burn. His wood chips end up looking charred and we use the same wood.  

Cover fits nicely over entire unit.  Taking lots of notes to provide full review.  

Side note:  *STAY AWAY FROM THE iGrill MEAT THERMOMETER!! major Bluetooth connection issues. *















image.jpg



__ wolfpackpilot
__ Feb 4, 2013


----------



## suya

Seriously thinking I'm going to go with the model 3 Smoking-It after returning my MES new gen 40. You know the funny thing I've noticed after reading hundreds of MES posts from hundreds of admirers? There is not a single one that uses the descriptor "built like a tank". 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Glad to find this thread. Will let you all know. By the way, here is a quick question. In another Smoking-It thread, someone mentioned that "Steve" will sometimes have specials. Has anyone seen the price of the smokers fluctuate or are the specials on accessories? Just curious, I just started looking yesterday.


----------



## smoke happens

I have seen the units only change by $10 or $20 before, but I did not watch them long enough to get a a real good idea so it may be bigger. With the rising popularity of the Smokin-It units on this site maybe he can get signed up a s a sponsor and offer a discount or something, since at least a few of his sales are generated right here on this forum.


----------



## jjrolex

They sometimes offer a free accessory. I got mine around Fathers Day, and they were offering a free insert for the wood box.


----------



## grimm5577

On their site, it says the #2 is $19 off. This promotion hes been running for about a month or so.


----------



## old sarge

Steve ran a good one last cyber Friday, early part of DEC 2012.  If I remember correctly, he included a cord holder, rib hooks, wood chip tray and a cover.  The smoker price remained the same. A real nice package.


----------



## suya

Thanks every one, I'm getting more excited about this thing by the day!

This was posted to the Smokin-It site-

[color= rgb(128, 0, 0)]IT IS SMOKIN-IT TIME!![/color]

All items are back in stock!! 

Watch the web site for the upcoming announcement of new products!!

Questions is, does anyone know what the new products are? From my experience with the new MES, I'm a bit gun shy of new products, but, very curious non the less.


----------



## chef willie

Suya said:


> Thanks every one, I'm getting more excited about this thing by the day!
> 
> This was posted to the Smokin-It site-
> 
> [color= rgb(128,0,0)]IT IS SMOKIN-IT TIME!![/color]
> 
> All items are back in stock!!
> 
> Watch the web site for the upcoming announcement of new products!!
> 
> Questions is, does anyone know what the new products are? From my experience with the new MES, I'm a bit gun shy of new products, but, very curious non the less.


I know he just moved the warehouse to a different location, probably larger I would suspect, so possibly let stock dwindle so he didn't have to move it. As far as 'specials' I believe he is more apt to thrown in accessories than reduce the price. To me, the #3 is the way to go, if at all possible, which has the larger element.


----------



## wolfpackpilot

Chef Willie said:


> the #3 is the way to go, if at all possible, which has the larger element.



And the larger racks.  Full slabs fit without having to cut them.  You can easily smoke 8 BB racks.


----------



## crvtt

For those that own the #1, can you tell me if you find it is big enough?  I'm looking to buy my first smoker and I will only be cooking for myself and my gf.   Smoking fish is my main reason for wanting a smoker though I also plan to do meats from time to time.  My envisioned use it to start something Sunday morning and have it ready in time for Sunday dinner, so don't really have a desire to smoke much more than enough food for two people with leftovers.   I've learned from experience it's better to buy top quality the first time.  Rather than buying a cheap smoker only to replace it with something better in a few years I think I've settled on a Smokin it Smoker.  What really sold me is the owner (I assume) has his cell phone number right on his website and he got right back to me with a few questions I had.  The #1 comes in right around what I'd like to spend, but I don't want to with I had bought the #2 instead.


----------



## jjrolex

I've got the # 1, and it's plenty big enough for my wife and I. I bought an extra rack, so 3 racks of ribs are no problem, if they are cut in half. I'm not sure if it was on Smokin-Its site, but it's recommended for a limit of 10 lbs of ribs per smoke, and about 20 lbs of other meats. Since the Smokin Tex and Cookshack are similar sizes and smokers, I have gone to their web sites and downloaded their manuals and recipes.They contain a lot of useful information. What ever size you choose, you will be happy. Steve, the owner, is a great guy, and very accommodating . Unless he has gotten too busy to do it, he always includes a personal signed note of thanks that ships with the order. Happy Smokin !!!!


----------



## dustem88

Chef Willie, with the larger element wat r the cookin advantages being 1200 watts opposed  to smaller 700,Thx


----------



## chef willie

dustem88 said:


> Chef Willie, with the larger element wat r the cookin advantages being 1200 watts opposed  to smaller 700,Thx


Well, I believe #1 it heats up faster from a totally cold start. Mine went from off to set temp of 250 in about 15 minutes. Then I'd imagine there's the on-off cycling to maintain temps. I'd assume easier to maintain with a bigger element. I'm not an electrical engineer so truthfully couldn't answer technically 'why' bigger is better. Just reading other posters lamenting on a smaller element in other brands comes to mind with recovery time if the door is opened. I do recall a post from a Smokin It owner who had a #1 I believe comment on how the smaller element in that one was more than enuf for the size. So, all relative I guess.


----------



## suya

dustem88 said:


> Chef Willie, with the larger element wat r the cookin advantages being 1200 watts opposed  to smaller 700,Thx


I don't have the Smokin-It yet, but when I had the MES, the 1200 watt heating elements was especially handy when smoking in freezing temperatures. You will be amazed as to how much heat you lose when you open the door for any reason and how long it takes to recover with a small heating element. The other thing I didn't realize is that once you load the smoker with food, it takes even longer to get to temp. 

Personally, (I'm still a rookie so take this for what its worth) I have resolved to open my smoker as little as possible especially during the winter (Wisconsin). So, I look for recipies that don't call for me to mop the meat, or spritz the meat or anything else that requires regular opening during the process.  Maybe during the summer, but not now.


----------



## dustem88

Thanks CW just trying to decide wat im goin to replace my gasser with that i lost in superstorm Sandy here in Toms River NJ.


----------



## wingzofsteel

crvtt said:


> For those that own the #1, can you tell me if you find it is big enough?  I'm looking to buy my first smoker and I will only be cooking for myself and my gf.   Smoking fish is my main reason for wanting a smoker though I also plan to do meats from time to time.  My envisioned use it to start something Sunday morning and have it ready in time for Sunday dinner, so don't really have a desire to smoke much more than enough food for two people with leftovers.   I've learned from experience it's better to buy top quality the first time.  Rather than buying a cheap smoker only to replace it with something better in a few years I think I've settled on a Smokin it Smoker.  What really sold me is the owner (I assume) has his cell phone number right on his website and he got right back to me with a few questions I had.  The #1 comes in right around what I'd like to spend, but I don't want to with I had bought the #2 instead.


----------



## poodoo

I use the #1 and it will smoke all that 6-8 people can eat, probably more with a capability of 20 to 25 lbs. I, too, did not want to mortgage the house to buy a smoker. I love the thing. Which ever you choose you can't go wrong. I had about every kind of set up before landing the Smokin-it.


----------



## wingzofsteel

wingzofsteel said:


> [/quote
> I hate answerin  with a phone.  Maybe I'll get it right this time.
> I have the No 1 and it is plenty big for cooking for two.  My wife and I really enjoy ours. I would not trade it for something bigger because it is perfect for us.  Plus,  I like the idea of picking it up and putting it in the back of my truck, easily,  when the time comes for me to go to the farm.
> You can't go wrong.


----------



## xoltri

Bought a #2 the other day, should be here in a week or so.  It will be my first smoker.  I'm a bit concerned about the brokerage fees as I'm in Canada and the shipping was FedEx ground but we'll see what happens.  Did a lot of research and it seems like the best quality unit out there that should last many years.


----------



## smoke happens

Based on my experience you should love it. Congrats!


----------



## shtrdave

How big are the racks on the Model 3, it says inside 15x20x22 is the height inside 20 or 22? Thank you


----------



## old sarge

I think they are approx 14 X 21, possible a 1/4 inch or so larger.  I know they are deeper than the shelves in my Cookshack:  14 X 17.  Hopefully a model 3 owner will chime in.


----------



## old sarge

I think the element is sized appropriately for the size of the smoker. If you look at a couple of other sites with similar yet more expensive smokers (Cookshack and SmokinTex), you will see their elements are similar in wattage for similar sized smokers.


----------



## smoke happens

14.5" x 21.25" on the #3 rack, comes with 4.

Edit: 22" deep, 20" high, 15" wide. Sorry missed that 2nd part of the question from shtrdave.


----------



## donaldhatch

I have a very rookie type question that is a little off of the thread. I just recieved my Smokin it 2 a couple of days ago and it looks great (Thanks old Sarge for the suggestion) The Alderwood available in my area is chips and it looks like this smoker mostly uses large chunks. I recieved the chip screen free when I bought the unit but was curious about using my own wood. I have alders and cherry trees in my back yard. Here is the newbie part, can I use this wood? I assume I cannot use green wood but are there other considerations?


----------



## geerock

Sure you can.  I have an orchard within a mile of home and they trim in the spring and fall.  Apple, peach, cherry, you name it.  You being in washington might be near an apple farm and you'll have all the variety you'll ever need.  One good chunk is good for 2 to 3 hours in a well insulated box.


----------



## mneeley490

Donald, try Home Depot or Lowe's for chunks. As you're in Lynnwood, you can also try Rich's on hwy 99, or even Olympic Hot Tubs & Spas on 196th (they each have a bbq section.) Even Ace Hardware has them on occasion.

Mike


----------



## smoke happens

Closer to spring we get the big box stores will be restocking as well, can be slim picking this time of year. Mesquite and hickory is about all they have. I was at Cabela's in Marysville yesterday and they had a bunch, several varieties as well.


----------



## old sarge

What ever you use, start off lightly with the wood.  Too little smoke is edible.  To much smoke is possibly a disaster.


----------



## donaldhatch

Good advice on the wood, thanks. I'll check out the home depot on 128th, Thanks.


----------



## crvtt

I'm getting ready to order soon, any recommendations on which accessories to get?  I'm definitely getting the cord hanger, going to get the 5 lb bag of wood chunks, debating whether to get the smoker box chip insert.   I plan on using an extra air conditioner cover if I store it outside.   Any recs on what accessories to order or NOT order?   Right now he's including free rib hooks with purchase, but that's literally the last accessory I care about.


----------



## jjrolex

I bet if you call him , he would substitute another rack for the rib hooks.


----------



## geerock

Masterbuilt is sending a refund for my mes 40 gen 2. I sure hope they send the refund out quicker than they send out replacement parts. I'll be purchasing a smokin it model 3.  This site sure can generate sales for a good product and I think Steve may consider a discount or special limited time buy period for forum members.  Steve, how about it?  Whatever you decide, looks like you have a nice value priced good quality product that will allow lots of folks to afford to get into smoking food and for that I wish you all at Smokin It the best of luck.

For now I have 1 and 1/2 mes's to play with to make a cold smoker out of.

Happy Smokin (It) to all!


----------



## xoltri

My model 2 is on my doorstep as we speak.  As far as accessories I only got the extra seafood rack.  Plan on doing 2 pork butts with it for family dinner on Sunday using the Basic Pulled Pork smoke method on here.  Hope it goes well!


----------



## smoke happens

Steve will switch out for an accessory you do want if you ask and it's the same price. When I ordered it was rib hooks and the chip insert for free, neither of which I wanted. I asked if I could sub for the cover and he swapped no problem. He would probably give you credit for the rib hooks towards something else. Not speaking for him but he was pretty good to deal with and would think he could accommodate a request like that.

The unit (my # 3) comes with 4 racks but shelves for 5, a 5th would be nice of you are doing a bunch of jerky, cooking a ton of wings or apps at one time, or laying sausages flat. In hindsight a chip insert may have been a nice thing to have, but when I really think I need it I'll order one then (nice to have not a need to have for me). I would have ordered the cord hanger, but you have that covered too. The chunk sample will come with the smoker and is plenty for the break in and several smokes. It is hickory though, not sure if you like smoking with that wood or not. I would order my wood chunks online or source locally if possible, better selection and price. Their stand is real pretty, but expensive so I opted to build my own when the time comes.

Good luck, and be sure to post q-view when you get your new rig!

EDIT: Just saw this on Steve's site, so I was wrong about him substituting, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Guess it would not hurt to ask...

IT IS SMOKIN-IT TIME!!

Hook your Valentine with a new Smoker!!

All smoker models ordered from midnight 2-4-13 (EST) 

thru midnight 2-14-13 (EST) will receive free rib hooks!!

(offer good only on our web site, no code required, no substitutions and while supplies last!!)


----------



## smoke happens

xoltri said:


> My model 2 is on my doorstep as we speak.  As far as accessories I only got the extra seafood rack.  Plan on doing 2 pork butts with it for family dinner on Sunday using the Basic Pulled Pork smoke method on here.  Hope it goes well!


----------



## xoltri

Smoke Happens said:


>


Haha, I'll probably post pics.  I want to do some ABT's now as well, so I'll probably start the butts Sat night and have them done around noonish on Sunday, then into the cooler to keep hot until dinner.  Will leave the smoker free for the ABT's for appetizers!


----------



## smoke happens

Sounds like you have a great plan there!


----------



## dubyque

I got the chip insert, have never used it and I don't think I ever will, I have used a lot of very small chunks and some pieces most would consider chips in the wood box and have never had a problem,there are so many large flat spots on the bottom of the wood box to lay very small pieces of wood it has never been  an issue, I have noticed wen I'm done smoking and the unit has cooled down I gently remove the wood box & the ash & unused wood is exactly where I placed them, I got the five pound bag of hickory also, probably would not do that again ether I have smoked several times and still have some of the sample hickory he sent left, I mostly prefer some of the mesquite & pecan chips I have laying around that I picked up at walmart a few years ago for next to nothing, The cord hanger & cover were a great choice, Great company to do business with, Great smoker and I know hope will enjoy yours as much as we have ours, Oh yea It' built like a TANK. crvtt hope this helps.


----------



## crvtt

Thanks everyone, I just placed my order!   As suggested I did send Steve an e-mail and he was happy to swap the chip insert for the rib hooks.  I ended up ordering just the #1 and the cord hanger, and I'll get the chip insert free.   I really wanted the seafood rack but I figured I'll give fish a try using the standard rack and see how it goes.   I decided not to order the wood chunks as I stopped at my local Gander Mountain and they had a LOT of different types of chips, Oak, Pecan, Cherry, Mesquite, Hickory, and the seemingly hard to find Alder.   They were all $5/bag.  Looks like if I want to have a variety of different woods I'll have to be using chips and not chunks.  They only had chunks of Oak, Mesquite, and Hickory and the bags were huge.    Thank you everyone for the help and I can't wait to get started!


----------



## smoke happens

Congrats! Now the wait, it sucks..... I would order the q-mats from Todd, MUCH cheaper than the seafood rack and cleanup is much easier.


----------



## crvtt

Wow, I placed the order less than an hour ago, Steve already replied back saying thank you and the order has already shipped!   Seems like I definitely made the right choice.   I made sure to tell Steve that this forum had a big influence on my purchase.


----------



## old sarge

Here is a link to a source for wood chunks.  They are bark free to reduce bitterness.  The fellow has quite a variety, although he is showing out of stock at this time.

I keep waiting to see if Steve is going to update his site with comments from all the new owners of the Smokin-It. Looks like he has been busy of late shipping them out.

http://www.bestbarbecuewood.com/BBQ_Smoking_Wood_Chunks_s/44.htm

And here is another source:

http://www.smokehouseproducts.com/prod_list.cfm?categoryID=26


----------



## crvtt

A quick newbie question, can I put foil under meat or fish or is that a bad idea?


----------



## smoke happens

Yup, you just lose that surface area to smoke penetration but no problems.


----------



## old sarge

Reynolds makes a non-stick foil.  If you have an old cooling rack like is used for cookies and such with the tiny square weave pattern, that might work as well.


----------



## crvtt

thanks


----------



## old sarge

Sounds good.


----------



## magikben

Unless you have a supply of chips you want to use I wouldn't suggest using chips. I have had better luck with chunks and I love that 2 or 3 chunks is all I need to as long as I want to smoke. The cover is nice if you need one. I've done ok with fish on the regular racks, but I have only done larger fish on it. Smaller fish might require the seafood rack. That will probably be my next purchase. I will also build or buy the stand for it. Leaning over to load the unit can be a pain.


----------



## old sarge

On the subject of chunks, and I have advised on this before regarding electric smokers:  a little goes a long way.  I actually weigh my chunks and cut them to 2 ounce pieces.  Lately I have cut some of the 2 ounce to one ounce, for a lighter load. Works out nicely. For me, 2 ounces is plenty; once in a while, 3, sometimes only 1.  And never anything with bark on it. It can harbor mold, and on its own can impart a bitter flavor.


----------



## dagolow

I have one it is the best. With great support from the company


----------



## xoltri

Well, here's the results of my first smoke.  I made the atomic buffalo turds first, they turned out great.  Took about an hour and a half at 250.  I used hickory chips for these, and even though I don't have the chip insert they work just fine in the smoke box.













image.jpg



__ xoltri
__ Feb 11, 2013


















image.jpg



__ xoltri
__ Feb 11, 2013






Then I did two 10lb pork butts.  Dry rubbed them, then rested for 12 hrs in the fridge. Started them at about 1am Sunday and they were done at 5pm, so about 16 hours!  I had it set to about 235 degrees.  When I woke up at about 8am they had hit 165 so I foiled them, then pulled them out at 198 degrees.  Delicious!

The smoker performed flawlessly, hard to imagine how you could mess it up with this thing it's so easy to use.  Add a probe thermometer and you're set, it threads right through the smoke hole.  It was also -11 celcius overnight and it had no problems keeping temperature.  The box is amazingly well insulated, it does not get hot to the touch at all.  All that flavour and only 4oz of wood, that's amazing.













image.jpg



__ xoltri
__ Feb 11, 2013






Clean up only took me 10 minutes or so too, I just let it cool off and then used a plastic scraper to get the fat off the bottom of the cooker and the drip pan.  Scrubbed the racks, refoiled the bottom and it's good to go for next time.


----------



## smoke happens

Nice job!


----------



## old sarge

Nice first smoke.


----------



## grimm5577

Nice job! I made some Stuffed Chicken Boobs this weekend.













IMG_1166-767x1024.jpg



__ grimm5577
__ Feb 11, 2013


----------



## njfoses

Is anybody using an amnps successfully with their smokin-it?  Here is a thread with a mod that should help air flow for the amnps.  Has anybody tried this mod?  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126290/amnps-mod-for-smokintex-and-smokin-it-smokers


----------



## ironhorse07

I ordered a #3 last Tuesday at about noon, it was on the truck before 5 and in town here Friday morning. Fedex didn't deliver it to me until yesterday, but still great service. I have been swamped this week and barely got the box open so far. I also got the cord hanger and cover, not sure I got any free stuff though.


----------



## smoke happens

Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## smoke happens

njfoses said:


> Is anybody using an amnps successfully with their smokin-it?  Here is a thread with a mod that should help air flow for the amnps.  Has anybody tried this mod?  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126290/amnps-mod-for-smokintex-and-smokin-it-smokers


Here are a few reads:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136096/amnsed-salmon-in-the-smokin-it-worked-great/20#post_935160

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136298/first-butt-on-the-warthog-lots-of-q-view#post_934941

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136168/amnps-in-the-smokin-it-3-hot-smoke

Mixed results at this point. I did a trial run with an empty smoker and the AMNPS worked fine. Based on that I did a butt and it burned out after ~ 3 hours. Some have problems, some don't. Best way to find out is give it a shot, a lot depends on your location (elevation, humidity, etc.) and what you're smoking.


----------



## xoltri

So one of the things to make on my list is Turkey / Beef jerky.  I noticed on the smokin it website there's an accessory called the James Jerky Drier: http://www.smokin-it.com/product_p/jjd-1.htm

I didn't notice this when I bought my #2...anyone have any experience with it?  There are no instructions on the site for it, so I'm wondering if it blows air into the unit or sucks air out, and if you'd keep the heat on or off while using it.  Any ideas?


----------



## smoke happens

I have never noticed that before either, looks like a fan to draw the air out though which would make sense as air tight as those smokers are. Not a lot of info on the site, looked in the instructions area and nothing in there either about it. I would assume it would suck damp air out as you fried the jerky and you would run the unit at 140*ish.

I really wish Steve would join the forum to answer questions like this, sent him an email about that but have not heard anything back yet.


----------



## crvtt

Got my smoker today!   Ordered Saturday morning, got it three days later this afternoon (I only live about 100 miles from Smokin it).    Took about twenty minutes to open it up, unpack it and put on the wheels.    Im currently seasoning it for 3.5 hrs with three pieces of the sample wood as per the instructions.   My initial impressions are very high.  This feels like a commercial piece of equipment and feels like it will last many years.   I never got that feeling when looking at other electric smokers, they were all flimsy and felt like cheap dorm room fridges.   Definitely happy I found this forum and talked myself into buying this smoker for my first smoker!


----------



## smoke happens

100 miles? I would have driven to get it! Congrats on the new unit, enjoy.


----------



## smoke happens

Don't forget the q-view


----------



## wingzofsteel

[quote name="njfoses" l="/t/97559/smokin-it-smoker/120#post_935138"]Is anybody using an amnps successfully with their smokin-it?  Here is a thread with a mod that should help air flow for the amnps.  Has anybody tried this mod?  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126290/amnps-mod-faor-smokintex-and-smokin-it-smokers
[/quote]
I am confused about the usage of the AMNPS with the Smokin-it /Smokin-Tex/Cookshack smokers. At least with my No. I, it uses so little wood just as it  is,  that I am having a difficult time understanding the need to produce smoke from another source. With the exception of cold smoking,  I don't understand the need or the additional expense. Maybe someone can enlighten me as I am fairly new using electric smokers.


----------



## ironhorse07

wingzofsteel, if that is what works for you, go for it. For me personally, the AMNPS is the best way to add smoke to an electric smoker which I now have 2 of, also I do a lot of cold smoking which the AMNPS is excellent for. Plus I have a Traeger 075 and am shopping for an FEC-300 for the business so I ALWAYS have pellets (lots of pellets) on hand. Works in my charcoal smokers with the mail box mod also. So for me wood chunks or chips are an additional expense. Also the AMNPS and AMNTS will go the length of the smoke, no need to add wood during the smoke, set and forget. So the short answer is, for me it is the best all around solution.

Doug


----------



## old sarge

Folks use the AMNPS in order to achieve a long smoke of several hours and to get thin blue smoke rather than use a chunk of wood which may produce some heavy smoke initially. Some use it because the design of their electric smoker requires periodic adding of wood chips since they are consumed rather quickly in the range of 45 minutes from what I have read on the MES posts. And as Ironhorse07 stated, using it for cold smoking eliminates the need to have the heating element on, a cold plate and pan of ice.

So it is a matter of personal likes.  If you are happy with your set up, and the food is good. enjoy.


----------



## once a marine

I've continued to use the Amazen Tube/pellets simply because the Pitmaster's Choice is just too awesome to give up!


----------



## wingzofsteel

Thanks for the response,  Iron Horse  and Old Sarge. This gives me something to think about. I kind of like the idea of using pellets.


----------



## crvtt

20130212_173221.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 13, 2013


















20130212_173628.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 13, 2013


















20130212_174318.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 13, 2013


















20130212_175514.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 13, 2013


















20130212_182948.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 13, 2013


















20130212_215651.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 13, 2013


----------



## crvtt

I plan on doing a 6 pound pork butt on Sunday.   Any recommendation on how many pieces of the sample wood I should use for that smoke?   I was thinking two pieces?


----------



## smoke happens

2 will be perfect, I used 2 of the larger pieces.


----------



## chef willie

crvtt said:


> I plan on doing a 6 pound pork butt on Sunday.   Any recommendation on how many pieces of the sample wood I should use for that smoke?   I was thinking two pieces?


I think that would be about right, although some of mine were very big. I'd shoot for about 2 ounces and adjust from there for your personal taste. I did a 7 pound, bone-in, butt for the SB and it took about 16 hours overall with the stall so allow yourself enough time for the journey. I started mine on Sat night..first time I ever really allowed myself plenty of time...was nice to avoid the stress.


----------



## xoltri

Yeah, it was pretty sweet to do an overnight smoke, considering all of the stories a friend of mine had with a cheap smoker that struggled to maintain temperature.  My two bone in butts took about 16h also.  Next time I'll start it at 10pm the night before, would be ready for supper the next day.  Even if it had to rest in foil for a few hours in the oven or a cooler.

I also bought on of those maverick remote thermometers which will give some more peace of mind next time.  I actually had dreams about smoking meat that night and woke up early at 6am to check on it.  But that's probably just due to it being my first time smoking anything and first time using the smoker.


----------



## xoltri

Also, I got a response from Steve on the jerky drier.  He says that they don't have a lot of info on it as it just came in, but it basically is just a fan to move air through the smoker.  He didn't specify if it draws air in or out but i'm betting it sucks air out of the smoker like some of the DIY dehydrators I've seen online.

Time permitting I may do a DIY version of this device this weekend.  I've got a computer fan I can use and I can easily make a box with a silicone seal on it to just put on top of the vent hole.  I have some deer I've had in the freezer for a while that'll do just fine.  We'll see how it goes, I'll take some pics.


----------



## smoke happens

xoltri said:


> Also, I got a response from Steve on the jerky drier.  He says that they don't have a lot of info on it as it just came in, but it basically is just a fan to move air through the smoker.  He didn't specify if it draws air in or out but i'm betting it sucks air out of the smoker like some of the DIY dehydrators I've seen online.
> 
> Time permitting I may do a DIY version of this device this weekend.  I've got a computer fan I can use and I can easily make a box with a silicone seal on it to just put on top of the vent hole.  I have some deer I've had in the freezer for a while that'll do just fine.  We'll see how it goes, I'll take some pics.










 Pics please of the mod!


----------



## old sarge

crvtt,

Sweet!


----------



## rondewriver

Two sounds perfect to me. Doesnt take much.  Good luck crvtt:biggrin:


----------



## xoltri

Well, I'm set to try jerky this weekend.  I couldn't wait so I built the fan box tonight.  It's just a 12v computer fan, 12v power supply and some OSB.  I'm not really concerned with the fact that it's made of wood and plastic because jerky is made at a low temperature.

The key was to make sure the box was air tight and the bottom was as flat as possible.  It's strong enough to suck in a sheet of paper so it should do ok.  I put a hole in the side to thread a temperature probe through.













photo (2).jpg



__ xoltri
__ Feb 13, 2013


















photo (1).jpg



__ xoltri
__ Feb 13, 2013


















photo.JPG



__ xoltri
__ Feb 13, 2013


















photo (3).jpg



__ xoltri
__ Feb 13, 2013






So now how to actually use it...  I've got 2.5 lbs of deer thawing in the fridge, and I picked up a Hi Mountain sweet with heat jerky kit today.  Figured I'd start with that to make it easier for a first attempt.

I plan on smoking with an ounce of hickory for 1 hour at 140, then after smoking I'll place the fan on top at the same temperature until the jerky is dry.  Sound like a good plan?


----------



## nycg8r

I currently am borrowing a friend's Traeger but I am going to pull the Trigger on a #3 in the near future and was wondering if I can use pellets in the Smokin_it?  By reading above it sounds like I would use it in the AMNPS or can I the pellets directly in the smoke box?

Thank you!


----------



## black

z


----------



## magikben

Two pieces are absolutely fine. I don't think I have ever used more than that even in my #3.


----------



## crvtt

Can I smoke outside in the snow/rain?   It might snow tomorrow but I'd really like to get my first smoke in.


----------



## smoke happens

crvtt said:


> Can I smoke outside in the snow/rain?   It might snow tomorrow but I'd really like to get my first smoke in.



With ease, not a problem at all


----------



## old sarge

Nycg8r - Regarding the pellets in the smoke box:  Give the smoker a trial run empty and see if you get smoke.  Let it run till the smoke dies out. Measure your pellets, say 1/4 or 1/2 or whatever you planned to use and see time how long the smoke lasts. If you're happy, give it a shot with food.  Lets us know how it works out.


----------



## crvtt

I have the pork butt in the smoker now.   I also want to do smoked almonds.   Is it ok to open up the smoker while the butt is still cooking?   The almonds only need 2-3 hours so I'll have to open up the smoker once to put them in and once to take them out while the pork butt is going all day.   I have the pork butt at 250.


----------



## old sarge

It is ok. You will notice a drop in temp and loose smoke, but it won't really hurt anything. Early on, I would open the door on mine and use a probe thermometer Just to check the internal temp against what the other probe was showing.  That was at the 10 hour mark.  So I lost no smoke, just temp which recovered quickly. I cannot say to add a little extra wood to compensate for the smoke loss; but I will say to be prepared to be engulfed in the smoke when you open the door.  Just be as quick as possible. The first couple of times I started using an electric, I would open the door just to see how much smoke was actually being produced; a lot.  I don't do that anymore.


----------



## crvtt

So after almost 5 hours I'm at 160 degrees with a real light smoke coming out of the top.  I started at 250, dropped down to 240 or so, and now 225 as it seems to be cooking a little faster than anticipated.   Should i drop it down to 200?


----------



## magikben

When it is raining or snowing I use a shield that I made out of an aluminum pan that deflects the rain/snow away from the top of the smoker. I have been wanting to build a nice little enclosure for it to keep it completely out of the weather, but haven't gotten to that yet.


----------



## chef willie

crvtt said:


> So after almost 5 hours I'm at 160 degrees with a real light smoke coming out of the top.  I started at 250, dropped down to 240 or so, and now 225 as it seems to be cooking a little faster than anticipated.   Should i drop it down to 200?


No...leave it where it's at. You're almost to the point of hitting a 'stall' which will take some time for the butt to work out of. You turn down to low and you'll never be done. I forget how big your butt is but I did a 7 pounder that took close to 16 hours with the stall. Be careful with those nuts....2-3 hours sounds long. I did some cashews a while back and 90 minutes seemed overkill, IMO...others liked them but I thought to dry. IF you hit the 200 IT mark way earlier than planned wrap the meat well, stick in a cooler or 'off' oven or big crock and let it rest a few hours for the juice to absorb back into the meat. Will stay hot for hours that way.


----------



## crvtt

Thanks Chef Willie, I have a 7 lb butt and it's definitely in the stall right now.  Went form 160 to 168 in 2 hours.   I was alarmed at how fast the temperature was rising so I backed down the temp.  Didn't realize the stall would be this slow after seeing how fast the temp went up initially.


----------



## yoni63

Holy Smoke! Man that looks good.


----------



## wingzofsteel

old sarge said:


> Nycg8r - Regarding the pellets in the smoke box:  Give the smoker a trial run empty and see if you get smoke.  Let it run till the smoke dies out. Measure your pellets, say 1/4 or 1/2 or whatever you planned to use and see time how long the smoke lasts. If you're happy, give it a shot with food.  Lets us know how it works out.



I am interested in knowing how this works out  as well.


----------



## crvtt

First smoke EVER!   Came out darker than I was hoping.   I used Billbo's World Famous dry rub on it, found the recipe on this site.  Also made Billbo's bbq sauce.    I cooked it for the most part at 245.  Was 6.7 lbs, marinated it over night, smoked it for almost 11 hours.  What do I need to do to get it to come out less dark?  Less sugar in the rub?  Lower temp?













20130212_175514.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 15, 2013


















20130214_202937.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 15, 2013


















20130214_202941.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 15, 2013


















20130214_203423.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 15, 2013


















20130214_203611.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 15, 2013


















20130215_125138.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 15, 2013


















20130215_163648.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 15, 2013


















20130215_175236.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 15, 2013


----------



## crvtt

I though the Smokin-It #1 performed very well.   I used just two of the small pieces of wood included with the shipment.  I had nice light smoke (no blue though) the entire smoking time.  I've included a pic of the ashes.  Just a tiny tiny ember left, perfect. 













20130215_181758.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 15, 2013


----------



## old sarge

crvtt - Try 225 for the entire smoke, and maybe a tad less sugar. But I would try the temp change first.  Also keep in mind that your chamber is small, so if 2 or 3 ounces of wood (weigh it) is perfect for a model 3, it could be a bit much for a model 1.  If it tasted good, maybe cut back on the sugar or the rub itself. If bitter, cut back on the wood so that the actual smoke is reduced to one chunk burning not two. 

I use 2 oz of wood, brown sugar, Kosher salt, black pepper and the temp is 225. I remove the butt when the IT hits 190, which is after a long stall. It takes longer to cook at the lower temp but the family loves the results. That is all. As for sauce, that is reserved after it is pulled/shredded. 

Hope this helps.  And your final product looks good to me. I have seen, had, and cooked darker, and they were all good (except my one over smoked shoulder thinking more wood was better, I think 10 or 12 ounces).


----------



## crvtt

Thanks Old Sarge, I'll definitely try 225 next time.  I think the two small chunks of wood were just perfect, didn't taste overly smokey at all.   I ended up resting it  in foil wrapped in towels inside a cooler for about 2 hours.  A good bit of the bark softened up and a good bit of it was stuck to fat that I removed so overall there wasn't as much bark to go along with the meat than I had thought.  There were several nice crunchy pieces of bark that didn't soften up in the cooler.


----------



## smoke happens

crvtt- butt looks awesome, may I ask why you are concerned about it being dark? Mine come out really dark, to me that means the bark is awesome and the sugars have all carmelized well. I do not foil, the bark is hands down my favorite. A good portion gets "tested" during the pull, quality control and all. About 1/3 gets lost as the fat cap is discarded, the rest mixes in with the pull. I just did a 9lb last weekend and it took almost 20hrs, although I turned it down to 215 while I was out running errands for a few hours.

You will notice the smokey flavor more when you reheat the leftovers, it intensifies somewhat. Great first run, happy with your new toy?


----------



## crvtt

Hi Smoke Happens, I initially thought I had burned the pork butt, that was before I had the chance to chop some up and before I removed the fat cap.  I'm used to cooking in a regular oven where you're often shooting more for a nice carmelized brown finish and not nearly black.   All in all I'm very happy with my first smoke and absolutely love my new toy.  I wanted a smoker than I could set and forget and that is exactly what the Smokin-it offers.    If I get home from work early enough I'll be doing a piece of boneless leg of lamb tonight.


----------



## mneeley490

I'm with Smoke Happens. That is about the normal color for a finished pork butt. I think you did everything right, except maybe the temp. Low and slow at 225° gives me the best results.

Have fun with your new toy!


----------



## chef willie

Congrats on what appears to be a very successfull first butt!! Looks awesome to me....nice advice above if you want to tweak it somewhat especially about the temp....set it and leave it. Hope the fam enjoyed it.....looks killer. have fun


----------



## dubyque

Looks perfect to me, Congrats. crvtt on a successful first smoke.


----------



## crvtt

Thanks everyone.    I currently have a hunk of leg of lamb and above that some almonds in the smoker.   I'm at 225 and I'm using mesquite.


----------



## smoke happens

I love lamb, don't get it very often though, I am jealous. Get some pics of that one please, love to see it. Smoking certainly won't give you that golden brown color you are used to with roasting, but the flavor that comes with all of that color is amazing.


----------



## budster

Looks great. Now I'm getting hungry. For those who like lamb. I throw seasoned lamb neck bones on the smoker when I'm doing a long smoke. They are ready in a couple of hours and you have something to nibble on while you wait.


----------



## crvtt

Had a good weekend with the smoker.  I smoked a small piece of leg of lamb in a foil pan.  Pulled it out at 137 and cooked it over mesquite.  Only took a little over an hour as it was pretty thin and I had it at 225.  Very strong smoke flavor, any more would have been too much.  This tasted as if it just came off a pit in Texas (though I've never been to TX, I assume that's what it'd taste like lol).   I used two small pieces of mesquite which was probably too much for such a small piece of meat.  Not sure if mesquite is stronger than hickory or not.  I do know that I'd really like to smoke some steaks using mesquite and finish them off in a cast iron grill to get a nice crust. I also smoked some almonds along with the lamb.  I gave the almonds a total of two hours and they have just a hint of smoke.  It's fun to learn how different foods interact with the smoke.   This morning I did some wild salmon.  I brined it yesterday for 90 min. and let sit in the fridge overnight to form the pellicle. I then smoked it using alder chips for 4 hours at 150-180.  I really liked the alder with salmon.  As you can see in the pics, my fish had some cracks in it and the pellicle apparently didn't form down in those cracks.  Forming a pellicle with a fan probably works better than overnight in the fridge.   I am VERY happy with the salmon though.   Also made salmon spread with some of the salmon, turned out excellent.   If anyone is looking, Costco has wild salmon sold in 3 pound bags for $28 and this is what I used.  I got eight individually vacuum sealed packages of nice salmon.  Costco also has 30 aluminum pans for $6.50!!!  I'm currently fond of putting a rack on top of the pan and using the pan as a drip tray.  When it's cold and snowing out it's nice to not have to mess with foil lining the smoker.













20130216_183049.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 17, 2013


















20130216_185430.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 17, 2013


















20130216_191341.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 17, 2013


















20130217_092525.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 17, 2013


















20130217_134519.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 17, 2013


















20130217_150306.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 17, 2013


----------



## xoltri

Well, here's the results of my jerky experiment.  Started with 2.5 lbs of deer, and using my fancy expensive and complicated slicing device, I trimmed and sliced it to about 2 pounds of sliced deer.  I used a table saw to cut the wood slats to act as a jerky slicer, it actually works pretty good.  I put pressure on the meat with a small cutting board while slicing.

I used the hi-mountian sweet and spicy jerky cure as recommended for 24 hours.

Then, I put it in the smoker with 1oz of hickory chips and turned it on.  When the smoke let up in about an hour, I put the fan box on top.  It definitely works, I have finished jerky after about 5 hours (some was done sooner).  

Tastes great, very happy with the results.  It's smoky enough without being overpowering.  Unfortunately, while I was eating one of the pieces I bit into something hard and it was a tiny fragment of lead from the bullet.  I got this deer from my grandpa, but I think I'm going to have to toss this batch of jerky and get some beef to do another batch.  

My brother in law started bow hunting, so maybe next fall he'll have some lead free deer to give me.













image.jpg



__ xoltri
__ Feb 17, 2013


















image.jpg



__ xoltri
__ Feb 17, 2013


















image.jpg



__ xoltri
__ Feb 17, 2013


















image.jpg



__ xoltri
__ Feb 17, 2013


















image.jpg



__ xoltri
__ Feb 17, 2013


----------



## old sarge

The food looks like it turned out well. Congratulations!


----------



## ofrankie

I recently purchased the "Smokin-it' #2 ( I also have a Landmann propane unit.

The Smokin-it is very well made, well insulated, lots of smoke with relatively little wood - does seem to take a bit longer than the propane unit.

So far, I've smoked ribs twice on the unit & I have a couple issues:

1. the ribs did not seem to have the same smoke flavor as they did when cooked in the propane unit;

2. could not get the desired "smoke ring".

Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## crvtt

Oftankie, how much wood are you using?   Chips or chunks?


----------



## old sarge

I had the same question last year with my cookshack smoker (always got a ring with my stick burner) and was given two answers.

1.  The smoke ring looks good but adds no flavor. I can live with that.

2. Unless the entire cook is produced with flame and wood, not electricity,  the chemical process that produces the ring cannot take place.  That I did not understand. So I concentrated on taste.   And I have been happy.

I have read here and on a couple of other sites that adding a piece of charcoal may help produce the smoke ring. That may or may not work as I have not yet tried.  You might want to post at Smokin-it and see if Steve has a more substantial answer.


----------



## ofrankie

Thanks for the responses.

Smoked the ribs for 5hrs at about 215deg.

I used wood chunks - 2 pecan & 1 hickory & I added 2 pieces of lump charcoal. Pretty much had smoke for the entire time.

Prior to smoking, I did "marinate" the ribs in beer overnight & I used a light coating of rub.

Smoke flavor just wasn't as intense as I remember it in the propane smoker.


----------



## smoke happens

crvtt said:


> Had a good weekend with the smoker.  I smoked a small piece of leg of lamb in a foil pan.  Pulled it out at 137 and cooked it over mesquite.  Only took a little over an hour as it was pretty thin and I had it at 225.  Very strong smoke flavor, any more would have been too much.  This tasted as if it just came off a pit in Texas (though I've never been to TX, I assume that's what it'd taste like lol).   I used two small pieces of mesquite which was probably too much for such a small piece of meat.  Not sure if mesquite is stronger than hickory or not.  I do know that I'd really like to smoke some steaks using mesquite and finish them off in a cast iron grill to get a nice crust. I also smoked some almonds along with the lamb.  I gave the almonds a total of two hours and they have just a hint of smoke.  It's fun to learn how different foods interact with the smoke.   This morning I did some wild salmon.  I brined it yesterday for 90 min. and let sit in the fridge overnight to form the pellicle. I then smoked it using alder chips for 4 hours at 150-180.  I really liked the alder with salmon.  As you can see in the pics, my fish had some cracks in it and the pellicle apparently didn't form down in those cracks.  Forming a pellicle with a fan probably works better than overnight in the fridge.   I am VERY happy with the salmon though.   Also made salmon spread with some of the salmon, turned out excellent.   If anyone is looking, Costco has wild salmon sold in 3 pound bags for $28 and this is what I used.  I got eight individually vacuum sealed packages of nice salmon.  Costco also has 30 aluminum pans for $6.50!!!  I'm currently fond of putting a rack on top of the pan and using the pan as a drip tray.  When it's cold and snowing out it's nice to not have to mess with foil lining the smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130216_183049.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ crvtt
> __ Feb 17, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130216_185430.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ crvtt
> __ Feb 17, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130216_191341.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ crvtt
> __ Feb 17, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130217_092525.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ crvtt
> __ Feb 17, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130217_134519.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ crvtt
> __ Feb 17, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130217_150306.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ crvtt
> __ Feb 17, 2013


Looks awesome, love that spread!


----------



## smoke happens

xoltri said:


> Well, here's the results of my jerky experiment.  Started with 2.5 lbs of deer, and using my fancy expensive and complicated slicing device, I trimmed and sliced it to about 2 pounds of sliced deer.  I used a table saw to cut the wood slats to act as a jerky slicer, it actually works pretty good.  I put pressure on the meat with a small cutting board while slicing.
> 
> I used the hi-mountian sweet and spicy jerky cure as recommended for 24 hours.
> 
> Then, I put it in the smoker with 1oz of hickory chips and turned it on.  When the smoke let up in about an hour, I put the fan box on top.  It definitely works, I have finished jerky after about 5 hours (some was done sooner).
> 
> Tastes great, very happy with the results.  It's smoky enough without being overpowering.  Unfortunately, while I was eating one of the pieces I bit into something hard and it was a tiny fragment of lead from the bullet.  I got this deer from my grandpa, but I think I'm going to have to toss this batch of jerky and get some beef to do another batch.
> 
> My brother in law started bow hunting, so maybe next fall he'll have some lead free deer to give me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ xoltri
> __ Feb 17, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ xoltri
> __ Feb 17, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ xoltri
> __ Feb 17, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ xoltri
> __ Feb 17, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ xoltri
> __ Feb 17, 2013


What temp did you smoke at?


----------



## crvtt

ofrankie, maybe the lump charcoal had some effect?   I see no reason to add lump charcoal to a Smokin-It smoker.  I can't get over how much smoke taste I get from such a small amount of wood in these smokers.  My two big bags of wood chunks should last me a very long time.   My pork butt had a nice smokey flavor with just two of those small rounds of wood that are included with the Smokin-it.     Maybe pecan doesn't produce a real strong flavor?   Mesquite seems to be the strongest to me, maybe throw a chunk of that in next time instead of the hickory.


----------



## ofrankie

Thanks for the suggestion - will give it a try next time.


----------



## xoltri

Smoke Happens said:


> What temp did you smoke at?


Tried to keep it at 150, then when it was taking so long I let it get up to 165 or so.  I bought some beef (eye of round I think), I'm going to try to do it on Wednesday at 140f.


----------



## smoke happens

How well could you hold it right at 150*, how big were the swings above/below that mark?


----------



## xoltri

Smoke Happens said:


> How well could you hold it right at 150*, how big were the swings above/below that mark?


Seemed pretty stable, but I didn't watch it too closely.


----------



## jjrolex

I don't know if you guys are aware of this, because I just saw it today. But anyway on the Smokin-It web site, they have started a new forum...check it out.


----------



## grimm5577

ofrankie said:


> I recently purchased the "Smokin-it' #2 ( I also have a Landmann propane unit.
> 
> The Smokin-it is very well made, well insulated, lots of smoke with relatively little wood - does seem to take a bit longer than the propane unit.
> 
> So far, I've smoked ribs twice on the unit & I have a couple issues:
> 
> 1. the ribs did not seem to have the same smoke flavor as they did when cooked in the propane unit;
> 
> 2. could not get the desired "smoke ring".
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


1&2 have the same answer: There is no flame in an electric smoker. Combustion/flame are what will give you those things you desire. I've read that some people put a charcoal briquette in with their wood to achieve a better smoke ring in an electric smoker. I plan to try that this coming weekend.


----------



## crvtt

Looks like I was wrong about the briquette maybe being a possible problem.  Sorry about that!!


----------



## grimm5577

crvtt, i've only read about it, never done it, but i can't imagine it would do any harm. Also if you are ever interested in some information on wood smoking profiles I copied some info from various places and put it on my site. You can find it here.

Cooked some country style spare ribs over the weekend, used 4 chunks o hickory, also stole crvtt's  idea to roast some nuts at the same time.













IMG_1188.png



__ grimm5577
__ Feb 19, 2013


----------



## crvtt

Thanks grimm, never thought about doing country style spare ribs!  How long did they take?  Looks like it'd be a nice alternative to pork butt when you don't have a whole day to devote to smoking.


----------



## ofrankie

Hi Grimm -

you mention in your post some wood smoking profiles. How can I get to see them?
Thanks


----------



## gotarace

ofrankie said:


> Hi Grimm -
> 
> you mention in your post some wood smoking profiles. How can I get to see them?
> Thanks


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/guide-for-woods-used-to-smoke-food

Here you go Ofrankie...this should help you out.


----------



## grimm5577

crvtt said:


> Thanks grimm, never thought about doing country style spare ribs!  How long did they take?  Looks like it'd be a nice alternative to pork butt when you don't have a whole day to devote to smoking.


They took about 4 hours at 220* They came out pretty good, To be honest I've only had them once before so I'm not sure I'm confident in what to expect.


ofrankie said:


> Hi Grimm -
> 
> you mention in your post some wood smoking profiles. How can I get to see them?
> Thanks


Here is my link <click the word link>

The smokingmeatforums.com one is certainly more thorough.


----------



## ofrankie

Many thanks!


----------



## water3man

I suggest you take some time to poke around there and ask questions from other folks using the same fuel source you are interested in.


----------



## suya

Grimm5577 said:


> They took about 4 hours at 220* They came out pretty good, To be honest I've only had them once before so I'm not sure I'm confident in what to expect.
> 
> Here is my link <click the word link>
> 
> The smokingmeatforums.com one is certainly more thorough.


Grimm!

Awesome link. Thanks!


----------



## xoltri

Made some beef jerky with my #2 and the fan box I made.  I used eye of round and cut it across the grain at 1/4 inch.  I used the Hi-Mountain sweet with heat jerky cure again for 24 hours.

Last time I made jerky some of the pieces were dry on the outside but still moist on the inside and I wanted to avoid this this time.  So I used a staggered heating approach and it turned out perfect.

I started with 3 pounds of cut and trimmed beef, and a 1 ounce pecan chunk.  This was my process:

Smoke for 30 minutes at 100 degrees without the fan, then I put the fan on.

At the 1 hour mark I raised the temp by 10 degrees. I did this each hour, and the jerky was done at about the 5 hour mark (150-160 degrees).

After it was done I followed some of the university recommendations I read online to put the jerky in a pre-heated 275 degree oven for 10 minutes.  It didn't really change the jerky in any way but I'm confident now that it is completely safe.

Couple of things to note.  It was -8 Celcius while I was doing this, and with the fan on the temperature on the dial was a good 40 degrees lower than what's in the box.  So I ignored the dial and just used a digital thermometer.  Secondly, I highly recommend cutting eye of round across the grain.  It makes for much more tender jerky.  

I'm very excited about being able to make jerky with this smokin-it.  It's delicious.


----------



## xoltri

Forgot the picture.













photo.jpg



__ xoltri
__ Feb 21, 2013


----------



## xoltri

xoltri said:


> Couple of things to note.  It was -8 Celcius while I was doing this, and with the fan on the temperature on the dial was a good 40 degrees lower than what's in the box.  So I ignored the dial and just used a digital thermometer.


Sorry, it should read that the temperature on the dial was 40 degrees *higher *than the actual temperature.


----------



## crvtt

Looks great xoltri.   Do you think it'd work without the fan or is the fan absolutely critical to making jerky?


----------



## xoltri

Well, what put me on to this was the accessory that smokin-it has for sale now.  I emailed Steve about it and he said that without the fan the smoker doesn't have enough air passing through to dry jerky.  But obviously with the fan it works great.


----------



## grimm5577

Thanks Xoltri! I know what I'll be doing this weekend. I imagine I can use my bilge fan from my old keezer.


----------



## wingzofsteel

A+


----------



## xoltri

Grimm5577 said:


> Thanks Xoltri! I know what I'll be doing this weekend. I imagine I can use my bilge fan from my old keezer.


Awesome, let us know how it turns out!


----------



## suya

About to pull the trigger on the Model #3 but I'm seeing a shipping price of $120 for ground. Thats adds quite a bit to the cost. Has anyone seen any free shipping promotions ever? Or Coupon codes that might be helpful? I was thinking perhaps Amazon might have the smoker with free shipping but no luck so far. Any help in bringing the cost on this thing down would be appreciated


----------



## black

z


----------



## suya

Sorry Black, I've spent so much time reading and learning from this site that I never got round to updating my profile. Done now.


----------



## old sarge

Suya,

You may want to give Steve a call and see if a slower and longer FEDEX delivery time is available. He aims to get you the smoker as fast as possible, barring bad weather on the highways.

I too was a little surprised at the shipping cost, but it is boxed very well.  And  any accessories that you order are packed inside the smoker which means before it leaves his warehouse, it is opened and I would assume, inspected while placing the accessories inside.  Nice touch. 

Considering the value, and the cost of a similar size, similarly constructed unit from SmokinTex, I would say the overall cost is fair. But that is just me.


----------



## suya

Thanks Sarge, 

I might just do that. I'm going to get one regardless, but I thought since I have been this patient and I'm not in any particular rush, I want to make sure there are not any free shipping deals I might be missing out on. I think that price was the FedEx Ground so I don't think there are any less. 

BTW, there is another Old Sarge on a Canon forum. Any chance that is also you?


----------



## crvtt

I paid $25 or so for my #1 to get shipped.    It only traveled 100 miles but that doesn't usually make that big of a difference.   Are you ordering the stand?   I'm sure the stand would drive the shipping up a lot.   I've never seen a #3 in person so maybe it's not fair to compare #3 shipping to #1.   Like old sarge said, check to see if there is a slower cheaper shipping method.   With free shipping on amazon you usually end up with the longer slower option, there is definitely slower options beyond just regular FedEx ground.   Either way i would say it is money well spent. 

   I've been reading posts of MES owners and they seem to have quite a few problems.   I've seen some pellet smokers say they use nearly $5/hr in pellets!   I think a big thing that hasn't been said about the Smokin it is how much money it saves you in wood and electricity costs.    My #1 is just 350 watts meaning it costs under $1 in electricity for a 12 hour smoke.   The amount of wood used is so little I wonder how I get continuous smoke with just a few ounces of wood when I read of other electric smokers needing to keep having wood added to them, to the point where they have automatic wood feeders!   Those wood feeders btw only use special sized wood bisquettes.  48 bisquettes are $25, each bisquettes lasts just twenty minutes!!!   A twelve hour smoke in one of those auto feeder smokers would cost around $20 with wood and electric!  I bet I use $0.25 worth of wood in a 12 hour smoke on my #1 (a big heavy bag of hickory or mesquitte is $8 at lowes and it's going to last me a very very long time.)  A 12 hour smoke in a #3 should be well under $5.   A few years of smoking and the Smokin it pays for itself.


----------



## smoke happens

I'm into my # 3 $645, $145 to ship it up here to WA. I went through the same sticker shock when I saw the shipping price. Finally convinced myself to pull the trigger on a $500 smoker which was hard enough, then got nailed with the freight. In the end I am certainly glad I did, but it stings for sure and I can understand where you are coming from. I never saw a shipping promotion when looking though, I think you're stuck on that.


----------



## old sarge

Suya,

Nope.  I'm a die hard Nikon F2as user.  Still the film fanatic.


----------



## chef willie

Yep,ever saw a S&H promo. I don't believe Amazon sells the #3...just #1 & 2. I'm with Smoke Happens up in the NW....146 for S&H but I don't even think about that anymore. A new MES at Cabelas is 450....I'll stick with my Smokin-It even with S&H.


----------



## grimm5577

I'm doing the jerky today, and I'm not sure how it will turn out, my cure was for about 1/4lbs more meat and my wood caught fire during the first portion of smoking/cooking. The other problem I'm facing is condensation on the top of the smoker from the fan. Xoltri, With your fan box, did you get a lot of condensation/water on the outside top of the smoker? I'm using a bilge fan that i used to use to move air in my keezer, the transformer is set to about 5w. for the fan. With in a minute of it being over the exhaust hole it built up moisture. I'm going to go line some towels around it, and maybe make a cardboard gasket to soak up the moisture for now. Maybe this fan is overkill?













IMG_1252.JPG



__ grimm5577
__ Feb 24, 2013


----------



## suya

F it! Pulled the trigger.

Thanks folks, I know I'll be happy with it. Details when I get it.


----------



## xoltri

Grimm, 

Nope, no condensation on the top of the smoker.  Although I don't think it would hurt anything, it is stainless after all 

I do notice a bit of condensation on the fan itself when I first turn it on and it's pulling the big amount of moisture that's built up for the 30 min smoke with no fan.  But after that it's pretty dry.

I'm wondering about your fan, is it high airflow like the computer fan I used?  Mine is spinning pretty fast.  Maybe you just need to crank your fan up a bit.  Mine is rated 12v 0.56 amps, but I'm not sure of the rpm.

I'm doing another run now, another 3 lbs.  Seems to be going according to schedule, and I'm loving this maverick wireless thermometer.


----------



## smoke happens

Suya said:


> F it! Pulled the trigger.
> Thanks folks, I know I'll be happy with it. Details when I get it.



Congrats!


----------



## old sarge

Yeah.  Congrats.  The shipping only hurts for a second or two.  Then impatience sets in.

Here is another link for those who subscribe, which I do not:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Smokin-it-LLC/334737682577


----------



## viticulture

Hey Suya i can tell you first hand that Sarge is right on re; the impatience. I also finally caved and purchased the Smokin it #2 last week. According to the FedEx tracking thing, it was loaded onto the local FedEx delivery truck yesterday (Sat) and scheduled for delivery on "the next business day". Killing me to know that it's sitting in the back of a truck only an hour away but tomorrow _will_ come. Shipping was steep but not nearly as steep as my Costco meat bill yesterday. My beautiful little darling and understanding wife has hinted with great fervor that I might have been a tad over zealous by purchasing almost $200 worth of meat in preparation for my smokers arrival. Also picked up some Pecan, Red Oak, Apple, Cherry, Mesquite, Alder & Hickory chunks. In reading all there is to read on these Smokin It units, I do not think we will be dissappointed. Happy smokin!


----------



## smoke happens

For all you new (or about-to-be-new) and existing Smokin-It owners be sure to join the Smokin-It owners group here on SMF. Congrats to you folks who just picked them up, you will not be disappointed!


----------



## suya

Thanks guys,

I knew I was going to be anxious which is why I bought it yesterday (Sunday 2/24) because I'm going to be out of town this week. I figured I would be so busy this week, I won't have time to think about the smoker or where it is. Besides, the web site says it will be shipped within 72 hours. So, imagine my shock last night when I got an email saying my unit has been shipped FedEx tracking and all! Now I'm going to be on my trip, constantly checking the iPhone to see where the smoker is. I was also mildly surprised to see it was shipped from Ohio. Not sure why I assumed it would be coming from way down south, or somewhere warmer but there you have it. 

Now I'm taking that brisket I bought before the MES died out of the freezer.

Game on, let the waiting begin!


----------



## grimm5577

xoltri said:


> Grimm,
> 
> Nope, no condensation on the top of the smoker.  Although I don't think it would hurt anything, it is stainless after all
> 
> I do notice a bit of condensation on the fan itself when I first turn it on and it's pulling the big amount of moisture that's built up for the 30 min smoke with no fan.  But after that it's pretty dry.
> 
> I'm wondering about your fan, is it high airflow like the computer fan I used?  Mine is spinning pretty fast.  Maybe you just need to crank your fan up a bit.  Mine is rated 12v 0.56 amps, but I'm not sure of the rpm.
> 
> I'm doing another run now, another 3 lbs.  Seems to be going according to schedule, and I'm loving this maverick wireless thermometer.


The condensation only lasted a few minutes and it was right when I turned it on. The fan is meant to move air in a hull or engine compartment of a boat, it can be extremely powerful at moving air at a full 12v. I was only supplying 5v to it.Which is what I had it set to for my keezer. I was surprised at the amount of moisture it pulled out in the first minute or so.  All in all despite the few hiccups ad it being my first time I'm pretty impressed by the jerky, heck my wife even likes it. I will be doing this again, and certainly a bigger batch next time.


----------



## xoltri

Awesome, glad it turned out!


----------



## crvtt

Did my first brisket in my #1. Was just a small 4 lb brisket but it took 10 hours, 225 then cranked up to 250 because it was in the stall forever.  Used about 70% Hickory 30% Mesquite.  I'd probably use a little more wood next time, this had a slight smokey flavor but tasted delicious overall, nice and juicy.  NO smoke ring though, not sure if it's because I didn't use enough wood or what?  Guess I don't care about a smoke ring that much so long as the results taste delicious. 













20130224_204536.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 25, 2013


















20130224_204354.jpg



__ crvtt
__ Feb 25, 2013


----------



## chef willie

Awesome looking brisket....glad it turned out well for you. I recently did a 3# chuck in a #3 and was pleased as well. Usually in electric smookers you don't get a smoke ring....you need actual combustion for that.


----------



## hookedonbbq

I'm glad to see others enjoying their "Smokin-It" smoker! As I said in a previous post, I have the No. 2 and I have had plenty of time now to put it to the test! It's one-heck of a quality unit--no doubt about it!  For New Year's Eve (2012), we had a party of about 40 guests. My Smokin-It smoker didn't let me down. I smoked two huge pork shoulders and 12 full racks of ribs and what a hit!  So much of a hit, in fact, that I'll probably have to do a repeat in 2013! Yikes! :)


----------



## suya

@Hooked, you got 12 racks into a #2?! I just ordered a #3 with an extra grill with the hopes of being able to do 10!


----------



## smoke happens

hookedonbbq said:


> I'm glad to see others enjoying their "Smokin-It" smoker! As I said in a previous post, I have the No. 2 and I have had plenty of time now to put it to the test! It's one-heck of a quality unit--no doubt about it!  For New Year's Eve (2012), we had a party of about 40 guests. My Smokin-It smoker didn't let me down. I smoked two huge pork shoulders and 12 full racks of ribs and what a hit!  So much of a hit, in fact, that I'll probably have to do a repeat in 2013! Yikes! :)


All at once? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Got any q-view of that thing loaded up with all of that in it?


----------



## grimm5577

i'm thinking there was a rib rack used, can probably get 4-6 racks per shelf with one. But would love to see a pic of it none the less.


----------



## joeymac

So, do full racks of ribs fit in the #2?


----------



## wolfpackpilot

Sorry for the late follow up guys, been busy working!

I cannot tell you all how much I love this smoker... Its unreal.  Here are a few photos of what I've been using my #3 for.  I am totally and completely sold on this smoker.  We all want to put amazing foods on the table, that's why we are on this website, right?  Well this smoker has made cooking so much easier and way more pleasurable.  Having owned other types before, I will never switch to anything else... Unless Steve creates a Smokin-It #4...

Anybody that wants recipe details or tips, just ask... Happy Smokin everyone!

Bill in Kernersville, NC













IMG_2914.JPG



__ wolfpackpilot
__ Feb 25, 2013






My First Shoulder off the smoker... Look at that bark!  













IMG_2920.JPG



__ wolfpackpilot
__ Feb 25, 2013






It was the most juicy flavorful pulled pork I've ever done.  First try.













IMG_2997.JPG



__ wolfpackpilot
__ Feb 25, 2013






A smoked Roast... 6 hours using 1 cup of Cherry wood.













IMG_3007.JPG



__ wolfpackpilot
__ Feb 25, 2013






My first mesquite wood smoked Brisket... 15 hours at 225, pulled it at 200 and let it cool for 3 hours.  It was devoured in less than 20 minutes...  Added two pieces of charcoal and got a smoke ring.  













IMG_3131.jpg



__ wolfpackpilot
__ Feb 25, 2013






Blue Cheese Meatloaf (before it went in, sorry no after pics because it went straight to the table)...... I used a bunt cake pan to form the meatloaf and the seafood rack to smoke it over Hickory.  4 hours at 250... Awesome!













IMG_3218.JPG



__ wolfpackpilot
__ Feb 25, 2013






Pork ribs using the 3-2-1 method.  3 bricks of charcoal this time and the smoke ring is very visible.  The meat literally peeled off the bone.  













IMG_3235.JPG



__ wolfpackpilot
__ Feb 25, 2013






Smoked Bacon wrapped scallops and shrimp topped with crab queso and Parmesan cheese.  A little time consuming, but the best appetizers I have ever made.


----------



## old sarge

Bill,

Now that is a spread. Well done!!

Dave


----------



## smoke happens

Beautiful, nice lookin q. Those scallops look awesome.


----------



## wolfpackpilot

Chef Willie said:


> Usually in electric smokers you don't get a smoke ring....you need actual combustion for that.


I have been experimenting with adding charcoal into the smoker box and I am getting good results... posted a few pics.  I take a hammer and smash the briquettes into smaller pieces and spread them out, seems to be working.


----------



## crvtt

Looks great Wolfpack!  So does food with a smoke ring taste better or just look better?  I didn't get a smoke ring in my brisket, tasted great though.  Curious if the smoke ring add flavor or not.


----------



## grimm5577

Glad to hear the briquettes are working to get a good ring. I was planning on trying that this weekend.

AFAIK there is no added flavor from a smoke ring. It's a checmical reaction between the meat and the gasses from fire.

 Borrowed from http://www.karubecue.com/smoke_ring.html


> The reddish "smoke ring" around the perimeter of a slice of Q comes from the combination of meat and fire:
> 
> *From the meat: Myoglobin* - a substance found in muscle.  It's a spherical protein with an iron-centered group attached.  What's bound to the iron atom determines the meat's color:
> 
> Freshly killed and vacuum-packed meat has deoxymyoglobin (purple)
> Exposure to air forms oxymyoglobin (cherry red)
> Further air exposure forms metmyoglobin (brown)
> Exposure to nitric oxide produces nitric oxide myoglobin (bright red) and/or nitric oxide metmyoglobin (crimson).  These are the colors of a smoke ring
> The globins denature at about 140F, fixing the colors.  So, the smoke ring forms in the initial hours of a cook, before the outer layer of the meat heats up.
> 
> *From the fire: NOx Emissions* - these come from high temperature combustion (2O2 + N2 --> 2NO2; 2NO2 --> 2NO + O2).  The NOx gases dissolve in the moist meat surfaces, forming nitric (HNO2) and nitrous (HNO3) acids that leach into the meat (3-8 mm, typically) and react with myoglobin.  Wood, charcoal, natural gas, and propane combustion all produce NO2, so a smoke ring can be made by most ovens.  Having no combustion, electric cookers won't make a ring by themselves.
> 
> *Depth and intensity* - for a bigger ring, you have 3 levers to pull:
> More myoglobin - beef has more than pork, which has more than fowl.  Old animals have more than young ones.  Recently killed animals have more.  Hardworking muscles have more than lightly-used ones.
> More NOx emissions - from a hot fire.  Wood combustion has the added benefits of producing lots of Fuel NOx (N2 from fuel) in addition to Thermal NOx (N2 from combustion air) and lots of water vapor for the NO2 to dissolve in.
> Longer exposure below 140F - load cold meat into the smoker (warning: you need a very clean fire to get away with this, as the cold meat will condense creosote from a dirty, smoldering fire).  Begin the smoke at a lower temperature (~200F) for the first hour or two, then raise it to your target cooking temperature.
> *Cheating *- you can create or exaggerate a ring chemically by rubbing the meat with sodium nitrite curing salt (e.g., Tenderquick) before cooking.  Most competition rules prohibit the appearance of the smoke ring from influencing scores, because it's so easy to cheat this way.  But the smoke ring adds a lot to the presentation of the meat - authentically-prepared barbecue will have it and most connoisseurs expect to see it.


----------



## geerock

Bill,
Damn that is a spread all right. I left work early just to do your shrimp and scallop apps.
GREAT JOB!


----------



## wolfpackpilot

crvtt said:


> Looks great Wolfpack!  So does food with a smoke ring taste better or just look better?



Looks only...  Ribs and brisket are the only things I smoke where the ring adds a nice touch to the presentation.  Having the chip tray insert cuts down on charcoal and wood ash dropping into the base of the smoker.


----------



## capntrip

You can't go wrong with a Smokin-it smoker....I Love my #1


----------



## wingzofsteel

I am impressed , Wolfpackpilot...! You have inspired me .


----------



## hookedonbbq

Suya said:


> @Hooked, you got 12 racks into a #2?! I just ordered a #3 with an extra grill with the hopes of being able to do 10!






Smoke Happens said:


> All at once? :icon_eek:  Got any q-view of that thing loaded up with all of that in it?



I only wish I could have fit it all in all at one time...sorry--I should have clarified. I smoked the Ribs first--two loads starting very early in the a.m., immediately followed by the pork shoulders--popped the pork shoulders in at 5:00 p.m. I set the maverick to desired temp and went to bed at about 10 p.m. The alarm on the maverick went off at 5 a.m. -- exactly 12 hours of cooking time for the pork. Yes, it was a smoking marathon, at least for me!


----------



## desjeany

Ready to pull the trigger on a #1 with the stand and cover.  Been looking around for quite a while, and I think this is the best choice for me.  A little more than I was looking to spend, but at the end of the day you get what you pay for.  I think I'll be doing a lot more smoking in the future with my Smokin-It.  Thanks for all the tips everyone, I'm excited to get smokin!


----------



## suya

My Smoker is being delivered today! Ordered Sunday, delivered on Wednesday with FedEx Ground. That is so fast, that I am actually still out of town! Hope my wife will be home to sign for it if the require a signature. Really excited now.


----------



## genius

My #2 with stand is on the truck for delivery today also ;)
I talked to Steve, he said no Sig required.
I orderd Monday nite 7:50pm , but Im also in IL, maybe 200 miles away....
Needless to say, I'll be smokin-it  ;)
Gene


----------



## hookedonbbq

Suya said:


> My Smoker is being delivered today! Ordered Sunday, delivered on Wednesday with FedEx Ground. That is so fast, that I am actually still out of town! Hope my wife will be home to sign for it if the require a signature. Really excited now.






Genius said:


> My #2 with stand is on the truck for delivery today also ;)
> I talked to Steve, he said no Sig required.
> I orderd Monday nite 7:50pm , but Im also in IL, maybe 200 miles away....
> Needless to say, I'll be smokin-it  ;)
> Gene



Gene & Suya... Can't wait to hear what you two will be smokin in your new Smokin-it smokers!  You'll have to keep us all posted.

Last night I smoked a chicken and smoked a big batch of what I call 'Firecracker Veggies' in one of my favorite cast iron pots (zucchini, summer squash, mushrooms, red & green bell pepper, sweet onions and potato). Turned out more than FANTASTIC--YUM! I smoked the veggies using apple wood with a bit of pecan at 225 for about 5 hours!  See pics of before and after. The chicken turned out excellent as well. I flashed the skin on the infrared burner of my grill for about four minutes to crisp the skin. AWESOME!

VEGGIES BEFORE SMOKING:













image.jpg



__ hookedonbbq
__ Feb 27, 2013






AFTER:













image.jpg



__ hookedonbbq
__ Feb 27, 2013






CHICKEN:













image.jpg



__ hookedonbbq
__ Feb 27, 2013


----------



## xoltri

Chicken looks great, gotta try that.


----------



## steamaway

Have you seen Smokin-it's new Jerky dryer? I just got mine, haven't used it yet but it seems pretty cool. The main function is for making Jerky but I think it will be great for creating more airflow for electric smokers. I always had a problem with air flow for my AMNPS, I think this will take care of any air flow issues, may work on any electric smokers? Gonna try it out this weekend, will post an up date.


----------



## smoke happens

steamaway said:


> Have you seen Smokin-it's new Jerky dryer? I just got mine, haven't used it yet but it seems pretty cool. The main function is for making Jerky but I think it will be great for creating more airflow for electric smokers. I always had a problem with air flow for my AMNPS, I think this will take care of any air flow issues, may work on any electric smokers? Gonna try it out this weekend, will post an up date.



Love to see if you still get good enough smoke with that fan on, standing by!


----------



## chef willie

Smoke Happens said:


> Love to see if you still get good enough smoke with that fan on, standing by!


X2 on that....I loaded my AMNS with 3 rows but it went out after burning off 2 rows. Not bad....not great. Glad to see so many NEW Smokin-It owners awaiting delivery. Just a reminder there is now a Smokin It group here on the SMF to join and plz join the member ranks on the Smokin-It websites forum as well. This unit is really taking off....enjoy and post your q-views using the BIG photo size....thanks


----------



## grimm5577

steamaway said:


> Have you seen Smokin-it's new Jerky dryer? I just got mine, haven't used it yet but it seems pretty cool. The main function is for making Jerky but I think it will be great for creating more airflow for electric smokers. I always had a problem with air flow for my AMNPS, I think this will take care of any air flow issues, may work on any electric smokers? Gonna try it out this weekend, will post an up date.


I just use a bilge fan over the exhaust hole. Much cheaper solution, just not quite as pretty.


----------



## old sarge

I've got to agree with Chef Willie regarding joining the Smokin-it User Group here at SMF and also joining in on the forum over at Smokin-it.  These smokers are getting popular, more so each day.  And for good reason.


----------



## suya

In case you all were wondering, I got it!

Kind of bitter sweet for me because I am a victim of poor timing. First the smoker shows up much faster than I expected and I was out of town, then I come home excited to use it this weekend only to remember that my daughter is going to State for powerlifting, and we won't be home this weekend. Meetings out of town next week ...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  So, for now to give myself some sense of accomplishment, I am seasoning the smoker. Thats not much, but, its something.

I do want to share something that might help others in deciding which one to get. The Smokin-It smokers all look small in the their pictures primarily because they are deep rather than wide (Like the MES). I got the Model #3 because I have a couple of parties in mind and my friends can eat!

With that in mind, attached is a pictures of one of the grills from the Model #3 with some ribs on it. This is one of those packs of three you get from Sam's so if you look closely, you will notice that it is actually a bit longer than individual racks are. The Model #3 comes with 4 grills but can fit 5. I bought an extra one so I will be able to fit 10 uncut racks in there comfortably. 

As to the build quality of this thing, there isn't much I can say that hasn't been said but let me make an analogy. I was going to use cars, but I'll keep it in the kitchen. When you go to Target and buy a Sunbeam mixer (MES) so you can make pancakes on Sundays or brownies for the occational bake sale, you know exactly what you are getting, and there are no surprises two years down the line when you have to get a new one. But when you pony up and buy the KitchenAid mixer, and you pick it up and feel the heft and build quality, you get it home and expect to pass it on to your kids years later. That is how the Smokin-It smoker feels. It is going to last for years.













IMG_2735.jpg



__ suya
__ Mar 1, 2013


----------



## old sarge

Well, you'll have your day, bad timing and all.  Congratulations!


----------



## buggerritt

Suya said:


> In case you all were wondering, I got it!
> 
> Kind of bitter sweet for me because I am a victim of poor timing. First the smoker shows up much faster than I expected and I was out of town, then I come home excited to use it this weekend only to remember that my daughter is going to State for powerlifting, and we won't be home this weekend. Meetings out of town next week ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, for now to give myself some sense of accomplishment, I am seasoning the smoker. Thats not much, but, its something.
> 
> I do want to share something that might help others in deciding which one to get. The Smokin-It smokers all look small in the their pictures primarily because they are deep rather than wide (Like the MES). I got the Model #3 because I have a couple of parties in mind and my friends can eat!
> 
> With that in mind, attached is a pictures of one of the grills from the Model #3 with some ribs on it. This is one of those packs of three you get from Sam's so if you look closely, you will notice that it is actually a bit longer than individual racks are. The Model #3 comes with 4 grills but can fit 5. I bought an extra one so I will be able to fit 10 uncut racks in there comfortably.
> 
> As to the build quality of this thing, there isn't much I can say that hasn't been said but let me make an analogy. I was going to use cars, but I'll keep it in the kitchen. When you go to Target and buy a Sunbeam mixer (MES) so you can make pancakes on Sundays or brownies for the occational bake sale, you know exactly what you are getting, and there are no surprises two years down the line when you have to get a new one. But when you pony up and buy the KitchenAid mixer, and you pick it up and feel the heft and build quality, you get it home and expect to pass it on to your kids years later. That is how the Smokin-It smoker feels. It is going to last for years.


Can your ribs fit standing up on each shelf, if you were to use rib racks? If so, you could fit more slabs and allow for more airflow between them I have only found one rib rack that does allow for more airflow, though.


----------



## wingzofsteel

buggerritt said:


> Can your ribs fit standing up on each shelf, if you were to use rib racks? If so, you could fit more slabs and allow for more airflow between them I have only found one rib rack that does allow for more airflow, though.


I use these in my No.1 and they work pretty well. They seem to work best with half racks of ribs. But each rib rack can hold 4-5 half racks.


----------



## desjeany

Needing some advise on what extras to add when I purchase my #1.  Looking at the chip insert and seafood rack.  Is it worth adding these or is it easier to do homemade versions of these accessories?  Thanks for any advise everyone.


----------



## wolfpackpilot

If you plan to do any cold smoking, the baffle is a must have.  I don't know how you could block the heat without it, unless you fabricated your own baffle.  

Bill


----------



## crvtt

I have the chip insert, got it for free but I'm glad I have it. Had I paid retail price for the chip insert though I'd have felt I over payed.  It looks like it's just cut from a big sheet of perforated metal with a little handle spot welded to it.  The chunks of wood work better, but I can only find mesquite and hickory in chunks around here but can find a big variety of chips.  People say they use chips without the insert but I'd rather have it.  I too was considering the seafood rack but really didn't want to spend the money and I'm glad I didn't.  Skin on salmon on the standard racks were no problem.  Others suggested rather than spending the money on the seafood rack you instead get something like Frogmats.  I don't have them but they're cheaper than the seafood rack and would be more useful overall than the seafood rack.   I do recommend the cord hanger.  I bought a $7 window ac unit cover to use as a cover and I'm happy with it.


----------



## xoltri

I have the seafood rack and a frogmat.  The frogmat is superior for sure.  You can turn any of the racks into a seafood rack with it and it's non stick.  I'd just get an extra regular rack and some frog mats seperately.


----------



## tjohnson

QMatz are 1/2 the price of FrogMats

http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=46


----------



## christo0pher

I haven't seen one in person either but heres a link


----------



## desjeany

Finally ordered my unit!  Was gonna add the cord hanger for $3.99, but it added $10 to my shipping cost.  I'll find something to use instead.  Can't wait for arrival.  Thanks for the advise all.


----------



## smoke happens

Congrats


----------



## grimm5577

Desjeany said:


> Finally ordered my unit! Was gonna add the cord hanger for $3.99, but it added $10 to my shipping cost. I'll find something to use instead. Can't wait for arrival. Thanks for the advise all.


a bent piece of punched steel bar from home depot will do the trick just fine.


----------



## ofrankie

Actually, I had n "L" bracket in my7 garage that I screwed into the back of the unit.

Works great.


----------



## desjeany

My smoker as waiting for me when I got home last night.  Got everything put together, and even rigged a cord holder with a couple L brackets I mounted to the smoker cart.  I really don't want to put it outside it looks so sweet, but I know I'm gonna have to.  Gonna fire it up and season it tonight and hit it with a brisket on Sat.  Can't wait!


----------



## desjeany

Looks like my brisket will have to wait.  Rain in the forecast all weekend :(


----------



## desjeany

Any advise on seasoning my new smoker?  How much wood, and how long should I season it?


----------



## old sarge

Season per the instructions regarding amount of wood and temp, and no peeking during the process.  All will be fine.  Just remember to remove all packing material, plastic and I would pull the racks.  Some folks on this site have reported washing down the interior (gently I assume) to remove any oils from manufacturing. Probably not a bad idea to give it a quick wipe with some mild solution or kitchen type cleaner.  Then rinse to remove cleaner and/oils and wipe dry before seasoning.


----------



## wolfpackpilot

old sarge said:


> no peeking during the process



Hahaha... The hardest part about using this smoker!  I can't stick my fingers in there and pull a little stuff off the sides anymore.  Dag-nab it.  

:-)


----------



## nycg8r

Just wanted to say that the customer service ordering my #3 was great as Steve made sure my smoker was in the Fedex system last week in time to be delivered for the weekend.  Ordered on a Wednesday, delivery on a Friday-pretty darn impressive.  Seasoned it Saturday, used it Sunday and all was good.


----------



## old sarge

Wolfpackpilot -

Here is how to cheat on the smoker:  Get two very long thin knitting needles or cooking chopsticks, notch the ends and go fishing through the smoke vent for a nibble. You won't be successful but it does pass the time.

Nycg8r -

Steve is quick on the shipping, that's for sure. Enjoy!


----------



## suya

Going on our maiden voyage tomorrow! Baby back ribs are rubbed and chilling till tomorrow. Here is the question. I really don't want to do the 221 or 321 with foil only because I don't really want to be going out and opening the smoker while its raining tomorrow and frankly, I feel like if I'm letting so much heat out evertime I open the smoker. So, how do I make sure my ribs are moist and tender if I don't plan on opening the smoker during the process? Do the pros use foil? I'm not in a hurry so I don't mind extra time. Open to suggestions :-)


----------



## old sarge

Hello Suya,

I have done it all three ways - 2 2 1, 3 2 1, and just plain naked. Some sprits with apple juice which I have not done. On the foil issue, I have not really noticed a difference or improvement.  Each rack of ribs is different.  Some have a good amount of fat and will stay moist internally without foiling.  Others are very lean and will tend to be somewhat dry, even with foiling.  The outermost layer of pork goodness will be naturally drier than the interior as it was most exposed to the heat.  It will also be the smokiest tasting.  This is not much different than if you roasted them for the same amount of time in an oven minus the smoke. 

It is all a matter of taste and experimenting and keeping a record of the outside temperature (minor importance as far as I am concerned), and recording your technique for smoking ribs each time you do it as well as the results and settling down on the technique/results you like best. 

If you are going to foil, you will lose temp as you stated and that cannot be helped. Some folks like the fall off the bone tenderness and others like a little chewiness.  I will say that after your allotted time, if the meat has not pulled back from the end of the ribs somewhat, they will be a tad tougher than had there been pull back.   There is test you can do and that is when you think they are done, slide a toothpick along the rib bone and into the meat.  If it goes in with little to no resistance, enjoy.   Resistance means they have not reached their full potential for tenderness. But again, it is a matter of taste. And overcooking or over smoking is never good.  

When just getting started, it is ok to peek at the 3 or 4 hour mark.  You would have to do this if you were to foil anyway. Monitor the time it takes for the smoker to get back up to temp and adjust accordingly.

Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## desjeany

Water pan or no water pan in the smoker?  I see that some people add some water pans in the smoker while smoking.  I've only had smokers that use a water pan to keep the food moist.  Is it a matter of preference, or does the liquid really make a difference in the meat?  Any advice?  Thanks all.


----------



## old sarge

Desjeany -  The Smokin-it, like other high quality electric smokers, is pretty much air tight (90% or better?) save for the typical smoke vent and opposing grease hole so it retains a certain amount of moisture that the meat gives up during smoking.  The additional moisture may affect the bark.  You can use one since Steve offers a liquid pan on his site. And there are a couple of youtube videos showing folks using small aluminum trays on either side of the element to keep things moist and smokey.  Maybe even add beer or cider rather than plain water.  So give it a shot and see how you like it.


----------



## suya

Sarge,

I had assumed the water was for moisture but I have read several places that the water pan is in there to regulate temperature (it acts like a heat sink). My question is, isn't that what the thermostat does? I don't fully undertand. I'm thinking I'm going to just put in the liquid holder I bought with the smoker and add apple juice. Not sure why, just going to do it :-)


----------



## old sarge

The water can be used to help with temperature somewhat.  Some folks will load up a pan with wet sand to absorb and hold heat. Personally, I don't know if it truly works or not.  I also don't know how it affects the heat from the element getting to the food.  And I have never bothered to experiment.  I suppose if one must open a smoker continuously to spritz or baste or poke and jab, the "heat sink" might help temp recovery of the chamber.  And to answer your question, the thermostat does regulate the the cooking temperature.  If cooking a great large shoulder or brisket, use a remote meat thermometer to cook to  your preferred internal temp, and pay no attention to how long it will take.

The best advice I can give is to follow your own gut feeling:[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]  [/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]"I'm thinking I'm going to just add the little juice or liquid holder I bought with the smoker and add apple juice. Not sure why, just going to do it :-)"[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Enjoy. [/color]


----------



## wolfpackpilot

Suya said:


> My question is, isn't that what the thermostat does?



That's exactly what it does.  The only time I put liquid (partial to beer or apple juice) in the #3 is when I'm smoking brisket.  It is not necessary in my opinion with pork.

The quality of these smokers is evident in the moisture retention during the cooking process. I've had to adjust to this having used the Weber series for years.  

Enjoy the ribs...


----------



## desjeany

Getting my new smoker seasoned finally! Built my own cord hanger and saved $20.  3 hours and counting till she's done seasoning.


----------



## kevin smith

Been reading all ya have been saying about the smokin' it # 2 & #3.  I'm convinced but probably going to wait until after a pending move. I probably won't be doing more than 3-4 racks ribs or a couple of pork shoulders (most) at the same time.  Is a #2 fine for me?

Thanks.  Enjoyed reading all the comments.

Kevin


----------



## smokin pastor

Kevin- do you have friends?  Family? Then #3 is what you need!  But if there are just to or three of you then 2 is ok!  But its a great way to make new friends! I am getting a #3!


----------



## capntrip

Hell a number 1 would be fine for ya!


----------



## streaml1ne

Just pulled the trigger on a #2. I also emailed them separately and suggested they sign up here. An official voice on this forum would be a good thing for them I think.


----------



## smoke happens

Kevin Smith said:


> Been reading all ya have been saying about the smokin' it # 2 & #3.  I'm convinced but probably going to wait until after a pending move. I probably won't be doing more than 3-4 racks ribs or a couple of pork shoulders (most) at the same time.  Is a #2 fine for me?
> 
> Thanks.  Enjoyed reading all the comments.
> 
> Kevin


I was in the same boat, the deciding factor for me was the $100 difference between the two. $100 is well worth the peace of mind knowing that I have the capacity and room to work if I need to do a larger run. What I have done in the past is gone the cheaper route only to regret it in the future, $100 difference is a no brainer to me. Now if it was a $200 or $300 difference, then I would have thought about it a lot harder. For that though, and not knowing what your needs will be in the FUTURE (not just what you do now), I would recommend the #3.


----------



## old sarge

At any given time, you can always cook/smoke less in a large unit, but cannot cook/smoke more in a small unit.  It can be difficult to decide without seeing the units side by side first hand.. For the occasional smoke, with only a few people, the #1 may be sufficient and the #2 an insurance policy against a larger get together. They both will hold a lot of food and owners are quite satisfied. The # 3 is the cream of the crop, top of the line and a real bargain at the price.  Just look at the SmokinTex line for a price/size/heating element comparison and you will see what I mean.

Good luck.


----------



## nycg8r

I am not the most mechanical so I'm slightly embarrassed to have to ask but where does the cord hook for the #3 go-can someone take a picture for me please so I know where I am supposed to put it?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## chef willie

Nycg8r said:


> I am not the most mechanical so I'm slightly embarrassed to have to ask but where does the cord hook for the #3 go-can someone take a picture for me please so I know where I am supposed to put it?  Thank you in advance.


Hmmmm, if I recall a pic on the Smokin-It site it was in the upper left corner as you were looking at the front of the unit.


----------



## chef willie

Just catching up on the newer posts from potential owners and frankly, amazed, at how the owner numbers are growing on here. Great advice/comments from Smoke Happens and Old Sarge on posted questions above. Like Smoke Happens I've, in the past, skimped on ordering something and regretted it later on. My 2 cents on this would be invest in the #3 if at all possible. The larger element alone, to me, is worth the extra hundred. The recovery time is so much faster if you do decide to do foiling or spritzing or check the rib rack with a bend test or wanna look at the bark. And, overall, it's heavier gauge stuff inside. Just my opinion, a happy #3 owner who doesn't miss the extra hundred now...lol.


----------



## suya

Greetings friends,

Thought I would drop by and share my experience and key learnings from my maiden voyage on the Model #3. If some of this is redundant, I apologize.

So, I decided to test drive this thing with three racks of ribs. I know some here are debating as I did as to what size smoker to get. I think it is difficult to really get a perspective on the size of these units based on the pictures on the Smokin-It site. 













Photo Mar 10, 1 11 23 PM.jpg



__ suya
__ Mar 17, 2013






The #3 can simply be described as cavernous. Plenty of space for food to fit comfortably. Sorry I can't speak to the #2 or #1 but if you are considering the #3, this is what you can expect.













Photo Mar 10, 1 10 52 PM.jpg



__ suya
__ Mar 17, 2013






Also note there are five rails available for up to five grills. I have two installed, and the unit comes with four. I bought an extra one so that come summer, I'm ready.

Notice how big the fire or smoker box is? This is my key learning. One piece of wood in there is going to seem small and lonely. Don't get tempted to put more in than you need!













Photo Mar 16, 12 34 14 PM.jpg



__ suya
__ Mar 17, 2013






I put the approximate equivalent of these three pieces of wood in (it really was two slightly larger pieces, one cherry, one apple. AA battery included for perspective). My next smoke will have significantly less wood! I felt the ribs were too smoky at the end of my smoke.

Before I started this, I had asked some questions about doing 321 or 221 vs. just putting them in and not foiling them. I had also asked about water pans. I decided to just put then in, at 225 apply barbecue sauce at 3 hours, and take them out at 4 hours. I did not include a water pan but I did fill up the little flavor container with apple juice. Here is my second key learning. If you want fall of the bone moist ribs, you probably want to foil them and possibly add moisture to the foil. If you want ribs with more of the consistency you would find in a barbecue restaurant, where the ribs might come out cut into individual bones, and you actually pick up each bone and can take a bite out of it without it falling off the bone, don't foil. My daughter's first reaction was, "these are pick em up ribs". My next batch will probably not be foiled, but I think I'm going to introduce a water pan to the equation and perhaps go a bit lower in the temperature setting. Note, I did not have an external thermometer handy to gauge or calibrate the smoker so I'm not really sure what the temperature was in it.

So, after four hours, this is what came out. I initially panicked and thought I had burned them, but realized later, I had over smoked them. Keep in mind, this is a matter of taste because by the end of the meal, we had knocked out almost two racks (two kids and two adults). 













Photo Mar 10, 5 22 02 PM.jpg



__ suya
__ Mar 17, 2013






Other key learnings, this unit is incredible insulated. It was cool to the touch the entire time unlike the MES 40 I used to have where the glass would get hot.

I hope this is helpful to someone. Thrilled with my purchase and can't wait to go again. By the way, to the person that was asking about the cord hanger, 













Photo Mar 17, 7 43 49 AM.jpg



__ suya
__ Mar 17, 2013


----------



## grimm5577

Suya, apple wood tends to create a very dark color in general as well, I don't think you went overboard on the wood, I use about the same in my #2.

I'll be making some ribs today, 2 racks Baby Back and 1 Spare. I'll do some Qview.


----------



## crvtt

How much smoke you like is really personal preference, I probably would have used that much wood in my #1.   It's amazing how little wood these units use though, makes for very inexpensive smoking.  Still can't get over the prices of some of those pre formed wood biscuits and how many people use for just one smoke.


----------



## old sarge

I think your "maiden voyage" went pretty much ok. What I have mentioned repeatedly (meat is expensive) is to go light on the wood, even to the point of weighing it and cutting it into 2 ounce pieces.  Once the cooking process is over, if the food lack flavor, dress it up with bbq sauce, and increase the amount of wood on the next smoke.  You will hit the sweet spot.    

And yes, these units are incredibly well built and insulated.


----------



## suya

LOL Sarge,

I knew I was using too much wood before I started but there was just something in me that said "that can't possibly be enough" so I added an extra piece. Even the Smokin-It site said a little goes a long way. I also observed that the smoke that was coming out of the smoker was clearly not the thin blue smoke it should have seen. My thick skull needs to see or experience it to believe it. Now I know.

And for the record, absolutely none of the ribs went to waste :-)


----------



## scubadoo97

I am seriously looking at a model #3. $622 and change delivered is hard to ignore if the quality is there

If anyone has any negative feelings after using one of these smokers I'd love to hear about it


----------



## capntrip

scubadoo97 said:


> I am seriously looking at a model #3. $622 and change delivered is hard to ignore if the quality is there
> 
> If anyone has any negative feelings after using one of these smokers I'd love to hear about it


I have the model 1 and Love it!!!!    They are built like tanks!!!


----------



## rondewriver

I love my # 3. Nothing but happy with everything.


----------



## cohiba

I'm going to get a Smokin-it smoker for part of my birthday present in a few months.

***My only problem***  What size???  The model#3 is waaay to large for my wife and myself, so...#2 or #1??

Here's what I'll use it for:  NFL(Houston Texans) Sunday cooking...August through Superbowl, maybe a Thanksgiving turkey.  So, is a model#1 best for me or a model#2.  The most I'd ever cook for(people) would be up to three.  I hate to get the model#2 and think why....then I'd hate to buy the model #1 and think...space...I need more space.

I did go to an Everything B.B.Q. store here in Oklahoma City and look at the Cookshack smokers....size...to compare with the Smokin-it.  I really like the Cookshack but dang, I dislike spending that amount for what little use I'd use it.

Hmmmm, model#1 or#2.   Maybe I should ask....Is there anyone who bought the model #1 and wished they bought the number 2??

Thank you for you help and I really am enjoying this website!!!

Cohiba/Dave


----------



## runnerbl

People keep saying the difference in model 2 and 3 is $100.  Not entirely true.  Add an additional $70 for shipping because it is an oversized box.  BTW...talked to Steve on Thursday and ordered a number 2.  Cant wait to start..


----------



## scubadoo97

Cohiba said:


> I'm going to get a Smokin-it smoker for part of my birthday present in a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***My only problem***  What size???  The model#3 is waaay to large for my wife and myself, so...#2 or #1??
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I'll use it for:  NFL(Houston Texans) Sunday cooking...August through Superbowl, maybe a Thanksgiving turkey.  So, is a model#1 best for me or a model#2.  The most I'd ever cook for(people) would be up to three.  I hate to get the model#2 and think why....then I'd hate to buy the model #1 and think...space...I need more space.
> 
> 
> 
> I did go to an Everything B.B.Q. store here in Oklahoma City and look at the Cookshack smokers....size...to compare with the Smokin-it.  I really like the Cookshack but dang, I dislike spending that amount for what little use I'd use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, model#1 or#2.   Maybe I should ask....Is there anyone who bought the model #1 and wished they bought the number 2??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for you help and I really am enjoying this website!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cohiba/Dave



The biggest problem I see with model 1 is the 350 watt heating element. Just seems way too low. Recovery could be an issue. 500 watts would seem more appropriate


----------



## suya

Cohiba, the model #3 might be too big for you, but there will come a day when you have guests over or you neighbors catch wind (get it, catch wind...I digress) of the fact you have a smoker. I made the pleasant mistake of smoking 9 racks of ribs New Years day for my neighbors. They and their kids are still dropping hints 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I'm sure you will be happy with whatever purchase you make, but once you make it, you can't go bigger.


----------



## gonzo

Cohiba - I'm kinda in the same boat as you...yet to get a smoker but when I do it will be a #1 or #2. I'll probably opt for the #2 to give me a little more capacity but yet not too big. I'm also a modest smoker with mostly just my wife and I and an occasional relative or two. I'm sure I could get by with a #1 just fine, but the #2 should be just about right.


----------



## louballs

Ive got the number 1 and it has plenty of room for a small get together. You could easily fit a decent sized shoulder and a few racks of ribs in there. Maybe I wish i got the 2 for "just in case" moments, but im very happy with the #1. Im going to be purchasing the amazen dust smoker for cold smoking as even with the cold plate. Its too tedious to turn the unit on/off every hour. Not practical for long cold smokes.


----------



## crvtt

I have the model1 and love it, has always been big enough for the two of us.  I wouldn't mind having a the #2, but $300 for the #1 was already about double what I was hoping to spend for my first smoker so I had to stop somwhere.   Had I known I enjoy smoking as much as I do, I may have opted for the #2 but I do not regret having the #1.  Yesterday was the first time I wish I had a #2.  I did a chicken in a foil pan and cauliflower in a foil pan, wanted to do almonds too but the height of the chicken wouldn't allow me to fit in a third rack.  I can fit three aluminum pans in the #1, but the contents of that pan can't exceed the height of the pan itself in order to fit all three in the #1 smoker. 

Some worry about the 350 watt element, I actually like it.  It uses less electricity and I cook using a thermometer.  I don't open the door until it's done, so I don't worry about recovery time.   If you're constantly opening the door to mop or peek or poke then I could see the concern.


----------



## wingzofsteel

I never worry about the recovery time. The smoker is insulated very well and never do I notice the cause and effect of opening the door when it's time to foil. I also have the NO.1 unit and have no regrets. It cooks plenty for us. In my case, I couldn't see the value of the extra space difference the No.2 offers. I also wanted a smoker that was light enough to pick up easily and take it camping with me. I have since learned through this forum the No.3 is much lighter than advertised which now, if I were to do it all over again, I might swing that way.


----------



## chef willie

I must say I'm amazed by all the folks catching on to this line of smokers and veering away from the MES line. I bought my SI#3 in Jan and was hard pressed to find info/reviews about it. Be that as it may....there are just 2 of us here and I opted for the #3. I will admit I had some extra cash stashed for a purchase and it is bigger than I actually need (so far). Regardless, I still agonized for weeks before finally making the call so can feel everybodys angst over which unit to actually get. IF u can afford the next size up from your choice...go for it. If not, get the model u can afford now and call it good. If later you decide you need the next size up save up a few bucks and sell the smaller one to your neighbor. It's all good...And for the record, I've scoured the Net, other forums and even Amazon before buying mine and did not find a really valid complaint on any of the sizes.


----------



## grimm5577

I got my #2 smoker on the 1st of the year, like Chef Willie I searched for months all over for information and reviews before purchasing. It was hard to find much info on the smokin-it units at the time, but at the same time there was nothing negative said in any of them. That said I purchased the #2. I couldn't justify the #3 and my wife would have been a bit upset at me for spending that much on another outdoor bbq tool (bought a weber s-330 this past summer). I have yet to fill my #2 to the max capacity. Ribs fit on a shelf just perfectly, maybe a bit tight, but they do fit without having to half them. Recovery time isn't a problem, usually back to temp in 5-10 minutes depending on how long you had the door open. The shelves slide out so you can easily mop within a minute or two. Or if it you are going to foil, I pull the whole shelf and close the door while I'm foiling. 3-1/2 months of use (every weekend) and so far I can't think of a complaint.


----------



## olecarweezy

I came here looking for information on Electric Smokers for dual purpose. Smoking conveniently at home, and easily transported on camping trips with the family. I went in knowing absolutely nothing about the "Smokin-It" Smoker and will be placing my order for the Model 1 today.

Thanks guys for the help. I will keep you posted on my review and results.

Hotty Toddy!


----------



## scubadoo97

For those with a #1, do you have any issues with a full rack of ribs?  15X15" is pretty tight for a full rack.


----------



## crvtt

I haven't done ribs yet on my #1, but I'm guessing a full rack will have to be cut in half.    Maybe a smaller rack will fit diagonally on the rack.


----------



## wingzofsteel

With my No 1 I have to cut each rack into two pieces. That said I use a Cuisinart rib rack for one shelf, which will hold two complete racks (four halves). Then I place the next rack (two pieces) flat on the shelf below. Unfortunately, there isn't enough vertical height to use another rib rack for the lower shelf, or at least I haven't been able to figure it out at this time.


----------



## capntrip

Cohiba said:


> I'm going to get a Smokin-it smoker for part of my birthday present in a few months.
> 
> ***My only problem***  What size???  The model#3 is waaay to large for my wife and myself, so...#2 or #1??
> 
> Here's what I'll use it for:  NFL(Houston Texans) Sunday cooking...August through Superbowl, maybe a Thanksgiving turkey.  So, is a model#1 best for me or a model#2.  The most I'd ever cook for(people) would be up to three.  I hate to get the model#2 and think why....then I'd hate to buy the model #1 and think...space...I need more space.
> 
> I did go to an Everything B.B.Q. store here in Oklahoma City and look at the Cookshack smokers....size...to compare with the Smokin-it.  I really like the Cookshack but dang, I dislike spending that amount for what little use I'd use it.
> 
> Hmmmm, model#1 or#2.   Maybe I should ask....Is there anyone who bought the model #1 and wished they bought the number 2??
> 
> Thank you for you help and I really am enjoying this website!!!
> 
> Cohiba/Dave


Model 1 is big enough for my wife and I......yes the ribs need to be cut in half


----------



## louballs

I've actually done full baby backs without having to cut it half, it was tight, but possible.


----------



## cohiba

Louballs...hey guy, what model do you have....1,2, or 3 for that full baby back ribs you posted.

Cohiba


----------



## grimm5577

Cohiba said:


> Louballs...hey guy, what model do you have....1,2, or 3 for that full baby back ribs you posted.
> 
> Cohiba


This is of a #2













mycooking005.jpg



__ grimm5577
__ Jan 28, 2013


----------



## cohiba

Grimm5577,

That picture is nice....very nice!!!


----------



## louballs

I've got a number 1, sorry thought I mentioned!


----------



## grimm5577

Thanks,

I haven't had a problem fitting a full rack yet, it certainly can be tight at times though.


----------



## desjeany

Anyone ever smoke chicken wings?  What temp and for how long should I go?  Can't use a temp probe for this one.  Any suggestions?


----------



## garywally57

I ordered the number 2.It's my first smoker and so far it's great.I did order the cord hanger and there is absolutely no reason to charge extra shipping for it.It probably doesn't weigh 2 or 3 ounces.It was in the bag with the wheels.The cord is so stiff making the hanger useless.It needs a hanger on the bottom also.Go to Lowe's or any hardware store and spend less than 3 dollars for 2 hangers.Not 15.00 for 1.


----------



## smoke happens

I have the cover for mine, and what I find works best is to just coil up the cord and lay it on top of the smoker. Then I put the cover on and it's a snug enough fit that it holds the cord in place on top of the unit and does not fall or dangle around. Works well for me, but you would need the cover for that option to work I suppose.


----------



## steamaway

amnps with fan.jpg



__ steamaway
__ Mar 20, 2013






Here is my AMNPS with the jerky dryer fan on my #2 Smokin-it smoker. The AMNPS never did very good due to lack of air, with the fan it burns awesome


----------



## buggerritt

Desjeany said:


> Anyone ever smoke chicken wings? What temp and for how long should I go? Can't use a temp probe for this one. Any suggestions?


250 for about 1-1/2 - 2 hours. If you like crisp skin, you can flash deep fry them for 2 minutes, after.


----------



## wingzofsteel

Desjeany said:


> Anyone ever smoke chicken wings? What temp and for how long should I go? Can't use a temp probe for this one. Any suggestions?


Hello

The best results I have rendered so far is 5 hours at 220. I bought an extra rack so all three racks are filled with the plumpest wings I can find, dashed with Morton's Natures Seasoning. I use 5 oz of mesquite with a few bits of charcoal. The wings are falling off the bone tender, with a nice brown complexion.

For the sauce I mix half a stick of butter with 1/3 cup each of Sriracha sauce, Texas Pete and Parmesan cheese.

Heat it up and mix then pour over the wings when they are finished cooking. 

For an Asian flair, add a dash of Lemon Pepper, a little Terriaki sauce and fresh Cilantro.

Life changing.

I have a No. 1 so results may vary for larger units.


----------



## louballs

Smoke Happens said:


> I have the cover for mine, and what I find works best is to just coil up the cord and lay it on top of the smoker. Then I put the cover on and it's a snug enough fit that it holds the cord in place on top of the unit and does not fall or dangle around. Works well for me, but you would need the cover for that option to work I suppose.


I do the same thing, no need for the "cord hanger". I think the cover is a must have if you keep your unit outside at all times like i do.


----------



## burleyque

Was looking around on YouTube a couple of years ago and found a video titled
[h1]Best Smoked Chicken Wings Ever How To [/h1]
I was skeptical but gave them a try. Smoked them in my Smokin-It (actually, it was a Cookshack back then) and then finished them on a gas grill.

I don't know if they're the world's best or not, but I wouldn't argue with anyone who said they were.


----------



## crvtt

I agree about the cord hanger.  The cord is so heavy duty tha_t_  it's pretty hard to wrap it around the cord hanger anyway.  I use it but only because I bought it, wouldn't miss it if I didn't have it.  I bought an air conditioner cover for mine for $7 at Lowe's.   I think the Smokin Its are best bought with no ad ons.  I got the chip insert free, glad I have it but could probably get away without that too. The


----------



## bocaboy

OK folks, I need your recommendations! I have been using a Big Green Egg for almost 20 years, but it definitely has its drawbacks in the ease-of-use category. I've been following this string about Smokin-It smokers, and have been considering buying a #1. It's my birthday in a couple weeks, and I could definitely talk my family into giving me the gift of some cash. I also have a $200 gift card I got from AT&T for switching from Comcast to U-verse (more on that in a minute) so all combined, I should be able to swing this!

So, what's the verdict? Does everyone like their Smokin-It smokers? Any failures or negatives you want to share?? Anyone who bought the #1 who now wishes they had purchased the #2? This will be my first, and most likely only, electric smoker, and this sure looks like the right product at the right price, but I would really like to hear from hands-on users that are on this forum. My birthday is in two weeks, so y'all have plenty of time to think about your response!

As for Comcast vs. U-verse, in retrospect the decision was smarter than I would have thought at the time. More stations, especially in HD, and a much more stable Internet signal. While Internet speed was 25 mbs with Comcast, it would stutter and slow down when the usage in the neighborhood was the greatest, e.g., night time. We'd often have to wait for a movie to cache in the middle of watching it. With U-verse, my Internet is a bit slower (18 mps) but it is all mine, and I have no problems with streaming anything. And it's less expensive to boot, even after the promotional pricing ends.

So let me know what you think: thumbs up or thumbs down on the Smokin-It #1.

In advance, thanks to everyone for taking the time to respond! Now I'm off to smoke some freshly caught kingfish in my BGE!


----------



## smoke happens

Cliff Notes Version:

1. Yes, as far as I know, everyone likes their SI units

2. Not aware of any failures, nice thing about the unit is that there is not much to fail. Really only 2 replacement parts (element and thermostat)

3. Yes, some folks would rather have had the #2 over the #1, but not many. Buy the biggest you can afford, you want room to grow with the unit.

4. It should be your last electric smoker you will need if you buy the right size.

I would read back through this thread and some of the others in the SI Owner's group, you will find a lot of good info to help make your choice. There is lengthy and informative discussions as well as answers to to each question you asked above (from many different owners of all 3 sizes).

With that said, and reading through that info myself, you just are not going to find a lot of bad things to say about the SI units. They are very different then the egg, but it sounds like you may be aware of that already.


----------



## dba1954

the smoke-it smokers seem to have a very nice build but I am surprised at the 250F limit .... with the size heating element (especially the #3) I would expect a bit higher ..you think they have plans to change it ?


----------



## smoke happens

I do! Need to check with SI to be sure it can handle more and then get a PID to do it. On the project list for the summer.


----------



## grimm5577

Bocaboy,

Smoke Happens pretty much nailed it. If you can swing a #2 I would go that route. I have a #2 and I wish I just ponied up and bought the #3 at the time. Until recently there was very very very little information on the smokin-it units, much less then today and it seems to be growing daily. None the less the few reviews I did see where all positive so I pulled the trigger on the #2. I still have yet to see a negative complaint.


----------



## old sarge

Regarding the 250 degree limit.  The SmokinTex line is also limited to 250, the idea is a long slow smoke.


----------



## donaldhatch

I have the #2 and would like some advice on how to smoke sauages if anyone can help


----------



## dba1954

old sarge said:


> Regarding the 250 degree limit.  The SmokinTex line is also limited to 250, the idea is a long slow smoke.


sometimes you need the extra temperature ... running short of time, chicken... My smoker ,like yours, can handle a little bit higher temps and I do use them. I wish that I could go even higher. With the 1200w heating element I thought they could.


----------



## smoke happens

donaldhatch said:


> I have the #2 and would like some advice on how to smoke sauages if anyone can help


If you're talking about smoking them in the #2 you will most likely need to lay them flat. I did summer sausage and snack sticks in mine, snack sticks will for sure be put on the rack flat next next and the summer sausage worked ok if you tie short logs.


----------



## streaml1ne

bocaboy said:


> OK folks, I need your recommendations! I have been using a Big Green Egg for almost 20 years, but it definitely has its drawbacks in the ease-of-use category. I've been following this string about Smokin-It smokers...


I've only seen one problem report where the Smokin-IT wasn't getting up to 250 degrees. There's a thread in the Smokin-IT group section about it, but so far as I know that user contacted Steve and they're working out a solution/exchange/whatever. Despite that problem, the Smokin-IT's seem to be a very reliable. They are built like tanks, and are definitely worthy of the Warthog decals Smoke Happens has on his #3.


----------



## chef willie

streaml1ne said:


> I've only seen one problem report where the Smokin-IT wasn't getting up to 250 degrees. There's a thread in the Smokin-IT group section about it, but so far as I know that user contacted Steve and they're working out a solution/exchange/whatever. Despite that problem, the Smokin-IT's seem to be a very reliable. They are built like tanks, and are definitely worthy of the Warthog decals Smoke Happens has on his #3.


Not sure but this may have been the smoker in a very high altitude having this problem but I hear that's always been a problem with baking/cooking in higher elevations. I have the #3 and have never looked back or regretted the decision. Smoke Happens nailed it with his response. Their usage is growing very fast once the word got out about reliability and performance. Buy as big as you can....


----------



## suya

Folks, I know I should be asking this some where else, but I trust you guys/gals.  What thermometer do you all use? I had an iGrill which is just crap so I just bought the Maverick ET-73 from Cabellas. I just used it for the first time last night and unfortunately, I think I'm taking it back. It seems accurate, but the on/off switch for the transmitter is inside the battery compartment which you need a coin to open up. There is also a small round gasket that falls out every time you open the compartment. I don't see myself loving this thing so if I have to spend a couple more $ to get something I'm going to love and trust for a few years, so be it. Any suggestions?


----------



## grimm5577

Suya said:


> Folks, I know I should be asking this some where else, but I trust you guys/gals.  What thermometer do you all use? I had an iGrill which is just crap so I just bought the Maverick ET-73 from Cabellas. I just used it for the first time last night and unfortunately, I think I'm taking it back. It seems accurate, but the on/off switch for the transmitter is inside the battery compartment which you need a coin to open up. There is also a small round gasket that falls out every time you open the compartment. I don't see myself loving this thing so if I have to spend a couple more $ to get something I'm going to love and trust for a few years, so be it. Any suggestions?


I use the Maverick ET-732, the bottons are on the outside of the case, I suggest applying high temp silicone to the probe end where the cable connects, I had to get replacement probes do to the probe shorting from moisture getting in there while on. Maverick replaced them under warranty. Other than that I haven't had any problem.


----------



## old sarge

I think you will be happy with the 732 as Grimm5577 indicated.  Here is a video link on the differences between the 73 and the upgraded 732, to include switch placement:


----------



## smoke happens

ET-732. No problems with mine so far at all, love it.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MAVET-732


----------



## suya

You guys rock!

Thanks. 732 it is then.


----------



## runnerbl

Just rubbed up some spare ribs for smoke tomorrow.  First time using the #2.  What temp and how long to leave on smoker.  Would like to have them ready around 4pm.


----------



## old sarge

I've had ribs done in 4 hours and some 5 hours and some in 6. 225 degrees.  There are a couple of methods.  One is the 2-2-1 method:  2 hours on the rack, 2 hours in foil on the rack and then 1 hour back on the rack no foil.  The other is the 3-2-1 which is 3 hours without foil, 2 with and 1 without. I generally skip the foil and start checking the ribs at the 4 hour mark for tenderness and how much fat has been rendered. Starting early is ok.  If they finish early, wrap them and place them in an old cooler to keep warm. If they finish to your liking on time, you must be living right. Some folks will crank up the temp to 240 or 250 to speed things up a bit.  Done so myself.  

No two racks are the same so you will be doing some adjusting each time; nothing drastic.  Testing can be by tooth pick slid along the bone (easy in and done) or grabbing a bone and give a slight twos to see if it separates.  Also notice how much shrinkage or pull from the end of the bone there is. No shrinkage, not tender. About 1/2 inch shrinkage or pull is good.

Lastly, go light o the wood. Too much smoke can ruin the food.  Too little can be dresses up with BBQ sauce. I stay with a 2 ounce piece.  Weighed on a digital scale.

Check the smoking meat (pork) section of the forum for some hints and tips. Also look at the smoking-it site as well.

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## runnerbl

Just tested the temperature using ET-732 and set at 250 and ET-732 is reading at 310.  This thermostat is WAY off or the Maverick is way off.. Anyone else have such a wide temp range?  I don't have a water pan inside but I thought these smokers were pretty accurate w/ their temperatures


----------



## old sarge

There are a couple of things here.

1.  Check your thermometer in boiling water to check for accuracy. Did the Maverick read 310 for a brief time or did you leave it in for an hour or so to see if it dips and rises?  Was the probe placed in the same location as the built in probe? I have read here and elsewhere that the initial power up for the smoker runs well above 250, then settles down to closer to the set temperature for the duration of smoking/cooking.  I just don't know where specifically I read that but will look.

2.  Like a conventional oven, the smoker will cycle on and off to maintain a set temperature, or as I refer to it, a good average of the set temp.  That means it will run high of the set temp, shut down, and  when it dips below the set temp it come back on. How wide a swing above/below the established temp is considered normal I cannot say. I would defer to Steve at Smokin-it for an answer. 

3.  Once loaded with food, the heat will be absorbed by the food for a certain period of time and this will affect the temp swing as well. I would proceed at 225 with the ribs and check them at the 3 or 4 hour mark and note the temp swings at 15 minute intervals throughout the process.


----------



## old sarge

I found the reference:  Read the posts here.  I hope this helps and you enjoy the ribs.   I think everyone, myself included, worried far too much initially.  Mine is digital and I ran a second digital 'just to be sure'.  It still did not help me relax and enjoy. I no longer worry about whether the digital controller is accurate or not.  If the smoker come on and I see smoke, I go off to do other things for a few hours.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119562/initial-thoughts-on-my-new-smokin-it-2


----------



## runnerbl

I just hung the probe through the smoke hole.  I did go up to 310 initially then down to 270 but then back up to 302.  I guess boiling water is the best way to check to see if thermometer is correct. Thanks for your response..


----------



## old sarge

runnerbl - You MAY have a problem, I'm not saying that you do not. But I would give it time, and do some food and see how it goes. 

As popular as these smokers have become, I am somewhat surprised more users have not chimed in.

Dave


----------



## scubadoo97

runnerbl said:


> I just hung the probe through the smoke hole.  I did go up to 310 initially then down to 270 but then back up to 302.  I guess boiling water is the best way to check to see if thermometer is correct. Thanks for your response..



Wouldn't  that be normal?  A non PID thermal control will vary ~ 20 degrees +\- the set temp. This is what happens in a home oven. The set temp is the average


----------



## scubadoo97

runnerbl said:


> I just hung the probe through the smoke hole.  I did go up to 310 initially then down to 270 but then back up to 302.  I guess boiling water is the best way to check to see if thermometer is correct. Thanks for your response..



As old sarge detailed above, wouldn't  that be normal?  A non PID thermal control will vary ~ 20 degrees +\- the set temp. This is what happens in a home oven. The set temp is the average. You should not expect to see a constant temp. Just not how it works. Check it out in your oven


----------



## smoke happens

I get 30* swings either north of south of the set point, which is normal for electrics as they cycle on and off. What I have noticed is that the smoker behaves very differently when loaded then when unloaded. Swings are not as noticeable or drastic while loaded then if empty. I have never seen anything north of 300* though when loaded with food, so I'll be watching this one closely. Maybe start a new thread specifically about your issue over in the SI group section so it can be found easier, noticed we're nearing 400 posts on this thread.


----------



## chef willie

Real good advice from Sarge above.....I too was freakin out at first, taking copius notes on swings & how long between power surges etc. Once I started putting actual food in there and setting it and leaving it alone it worked fine. Yes, there are swings...seem to all even out in the end. My last ribs were a Johnny Trigg style where I did the foiling...instead of a 3-2-1 it was ready at a 3-2. Once you get in the groove of how YOU like your chow it will become more natural for you. I haven't taken a note since January preferring Sarges method of putting chow in, setting the temp and going about my business for a few hours. I still plan on 2 hours per # for the whole muscle smokes, still experience the stall but have learned to allow extra time just because. Check your therm in boiling water for grins...rely on the probe for when meat is ready. Ribs are to thin to really probe so I go by the pull back and bend test and about how long they been in. Smoke on.....nothing to fear <grin>


----------



## suya

Funny, I just came here to report on some of my findings regarding temperature on the Model #3 only to find the discussion has begun. If there is no objection, I think I will start another thread on this subject. Just because we are at page 19 here.


----------



## cohiba

Hey Guys and Gals....

I'm such a newbie, *PLEASE*...when you post food....specify what type of ribs...pork or beef...the cut/type of ribs, type of brisket...etc.  Temp and how long...I know this part will vary...but give me an idea.

ALSO...when you use a rub or mop it, *PLEASE *post what type of rub and what you use it for(beef, pork,chicken) and what you're using for a mop or sauce and when you place.  Even if you don't use anything but salt and pepper....don't figure in that I might know that as a given.

In other words: _Help this newbie out...ME_  ...   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...I'm here to learn and learn from you all is what I want to do.  I also want to hear what rubs(commercial or homemade) you all are using....heck, even the place or website to get them.

NO abbreviations...please...except for the Smokin it machine...I get SI means that.

Thank you for helping newbie-Oklahoma Cohiba.  I need all the help I can get!!!


----------



## buggerritt

This is actually a thread for the Smokin-It smoker. You should probably go to the recipe section if you want to know what to use and how to use it. There is a sauce, rub, and marinade sticky there too.


----------



## scubadoo97

Your electric smoker becomes more stable with food in it because you increased the thermal mass of the oven


----------



## crvtt

Just a note to everyone looking to order.  The cord hanger, as someone noted above on the #3, adds significantly to the cost of shipping.  I recalculated for a #1, and it added $6 to the shipping!!  Wish I'd have noticed that before I ordered.  I didn't mind spending $4 on a small piece of bent metal but $10 and it kind of stinks lol.    For those that haven't ordered, the cord hanger gets throw in the bag with the wheels and only adds a few ounces to the shipping weight.


----------



## desjeany

Yea, that's exactly why I didn't order the thing.  $3 bucks for the hanger and an extra $10 on the shipping cost.  I don't think it would add that much cost to the shipping.


----------



## bbq pit vulture

donaldhatch said:


> I just purchased a Smokin it model 2 myself, can't wait for it to arrive. One question for those who have one. I live in the NW in Washington state and it is pretty damp here most of the time. I have to store the unit outside with a cover. Do i need to do anything to prevent moisture damage?


Hi, donald.

Welcome aboard.

I live in the Lynnwood area too, near the new High School.

Purchased a Yoder 640 pellet smoker at Foothills Fireplace and Grills, the week before Christmas

Was given a heavy plastic bag that a pallet of pellets is shipped in, to use as a cover.

I keep the grill covered and pushed back under the roof eves to help protect from the rain.

Use a shop vac to clean  the ashes. As they will absorb moisture. 

Keep a spray can of high temp paint and a wire brush handy. To clean and paint over any flaking paint as soon as they appear.


----------



## grimm5577

Ollie8974 said:


> Hi, donald.
> 
> Welcome aboard.
> 
> I live in the Lynnwood area too, near the new High School.
> 
> Purchased a Yoder 640 pellet smoker at Foothills Fireplace and Grills, the week before Christmas
> 
> Was given a heavy plastic bag that a pallet of pellets is shipped in, to use as a cover.
> 
> I keep the grill covered and pushed back under the roof eves to help protect from the rain.
> 
> *Use a shop vac to clean  the ashes. As they will absorb moisture. *
> 
> *Keep a spray can of high temp paint and a wire brush handy. To clean and paint over any flaking paint as soon as they appear.*


I don't think a smokin-it user is going to have to worry about those last two items.


----------



## louballs

If there's any case for not getting the model #1 and going bigger, this is it. This morning was the first time I regretted not spending the extra $$ and getting at least the 2. I had cut my 10# pork belly into thirds and they BARELY fit. Also, the AMNS doesn't really fit either. Not sure how others got it in there. I had to prop it up crooked. Not much room for doing out of the ordinary stuff. The bacon wouldn't even fit sideways. This unit is now on craigslist so I can hopefully recoop some money and purchase a 2 or 3.













IMG_20130328_064742.jpg



__ louballs
__ Mar 28, 2013


----------



## wingzofsteel

I think I would have used vertical racks instead of hooks on those pork bellies. But, that's just me. I bought the hooks, but haven't had a need to use them yet on my No.1.


----------



## louballs

I don't have any vertical racks for the smoker. Had to get it in there the best that I could. Was a tight fit with the AMNS!


----------



## chef willie

movin' on UP...lol....quick decision, you'll be happy


----------



## smoke happens

Sounds like a good reason to upgrade to me!


----------



## louballs

Wish I could afford it but spent a decent amount on this one already. Will have to hope someone takes this off NY hands first.


----------



## old sarge

Lots of rib racks:

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...=aps&hvadid=1695852639&ref=pd_sl_1u6j0d97ro_e


----------



## buggerritt

This is the best one in my opinion. The reason is that each slab is actually held apart, unlike every other rack I have ever seen. All others have only one set of wire/steel in-between the slabs. That way no air/heat/smoke can circulate between the slabs. On this one, space is forced with each slab having it's own U shaped wire holder, which allows even circulation on all slabs. It only holds 3 slabs but, you can buy more than one. I have 4 and can fit 12 slabs on my MES40 with them. They all come out evenly smoked without having to mess with them.


----------



## rajones19

Placed my order for #2 at 3:00 p.m. today; got shipment confirmation at 6:00 p.m.. The waiting begins. My first smoker, and looking forward to it. Thanks to everybody here for all their input, which really made the shopping decision something of a no-brainer.


----------



## smoke happens

Congrats, that's one heck of a first smoker!


----------



## old sarge

Might be the last smoker ever needed.


----------



## rajones19

That is my hope! Just checked the Fed-Ex site, they say delivery Monday. That is spectacular service - order Friday afternoon, delivery Monday. It helps to be located in an adjacent state, I think - and it sure knocks down the price of shipping, too. Now I'm researching recipes for the firat smoke, which will probably be pork tenderloins next weekend.


----------



## wingzofsteel

rajones19 said:


> That is my hope! Just checked the Fed-Ex site, they say delivery Monday. That is spectacular service - order Friday afternoon, delivery Monday. It helps to be located in an adjacent state, I think - and it sure knocks down the price of shipping, too. Now I'm researching recipes for the firat smoke, which will probably be pork tenderloins next weekend.


When I received my No.1, my attempt at pork tenderloin was not satisfactory. Since that first attempt, I learned how to make  a brine for Pork Tenderloin, which made all the difference in the world. It is easy too, 1 cup of salt, 1 cup of sugar and a little apple juice dissolved in hot water, let cool and submerge tenderloin 24 hours. Lately, I've been adding a bag of Old Savanna Crab Boil mix to the brine which gives it a great peppery flavor.

Congratulations on your smoker.


----------



## rajones19

wingzofsteel said:


> When I received my No.1, my attempt at pork tenderloin was not satisfactory. Since that first attempt, I learned how to make  a brine for Pork Tenderloin, which made all the difference in the world. It is easy too, 1 cup of salt, 1 cup of sugar and a little apple juice dissolved in hot water, let cool and submerge tenderloin 24 hours. Lately, I've been adding a bag of Old Savanna Crab Boil mix to the brine which gives it a great peppery flavor.
> 
> Congratulations on your smoker.


Thanks for this. I was expecting I'd need to brine, based on what I've read so far, but hadn't begun to look for recipes - so thanks for the list of ingredients. I wonder how similar Old Bay is to the Savannah Crab Boil you mention. I have a bunch of Old Bay I'd like to use up. I ordered a bag of Tatanka Dust rub also, which should be good. Tried Jeff's rub and sauce on a rack of baby backs last weekend (done in the oven), and those were both great, too, but not sure that's what I want on the tenderloin. I don't think I can eat enough fast enough for all the stuff I want to try. What a quandry!


----------



## bocaboy

Thanks for everyone's suggestions. I decided to go with the #2 Smokin-It Smoker rather than its little brother. The shelf space on the smaller one, according to the manufacturer, is only 11" square which seems limiting to me. I have one of those small office refrigerators at home and by measuring its dimensions I was able to visualize what the #1 looked like. I've also read a couple of posts in this string that regret not having spent the extra money and having gone with the larger size in the first place.

So the #2 it is! Now I just need to wait for my birthday moolah Saturday and I'm ready to order.

Again, thanks for everyone's input in helping me reach this decision!


----------



## smoke happens

Good call bocaboy, you'll be happy with the extra space


----------



## dert

Got my #3 today...

Pics here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139070/new-smoker-in-mn


----------



## grimm5577

Congrats Dert! I also Brew, but not quite on your level hahaha. You will love the smokin-it!


----------



## smoke happens

Congrats!


----------



## chs4

After two years of wanting a smoker of some sort and a year of seriously contemplating an electric (for various reasons) I finally pulled the trigger today on a Smokin-It Model 2.  :)  Also ordered an extra 5lbs of hickory and a Maverick ET-732, so after a quick trip to the old meat market I should be up and smoking next weekend.  Qview and questions to follow!


----------



## wingzofsteel

Congratulations. You will be happy with your purchase. And when the Ms. taste the food you cook, you will be even happier. Just sayin'.


----------



## rajones19

Looking forward to First Smoke tomorrow on my new #2, which arrived Tuesday and was seasoned on Wednesday. Planning to do two racks of spare ribs - one using Al's 3-2-1 Asian Rib recipe from Jeff's book, and the other with Jeff's rub straight up along with Chef Jimmy J's Foiling Juice. Also making up a batch of ABTs - half jalapenos, and half cute little mini red, yellow and orange peppers to appease NumberOneWife. Cannot wait. Tomorrow might be the first Saturday in a long time where I don't sleep in until 10:00 ....


----------



## smoke happens

Congrats again! Great to see more new owners of the SI units.


----------



## gonzo

When I was looking to buy my first smoker last summer (as a belated 50th birthday present from my wife) there wasn't much written on the SI smokers and so I hesitated buying one...almost pulled the trigger on the MES, but thankfully I held off. I'm thankful I waited now seeing how everyone is satisfied with the SIs. Looking at the #2. 

What accessories do you recommend?  Do I need an AMNS or does this thing produce great smoke on it's own? I really want to make some venison polish and summer sausage, so I'm thinking I will need some rib hooks maybe for the polish and the occasional spare ribs. Also, do most of you recommend the Maverick ET-732 or is there another temp probe I should look for?


----------



## suya

Gonzo,

Love the smoker. The only thing I wouldn't get if I had it to do over, is the cord hanger. The cover goes on much easier without it, and my cord never stayed on it. Also, not only does it cost quite a bit it adds a bit to the shipping cost. I hadn't realized that when I bought mine. I did buy an extra grill for my Model #3 and I'm glad I did. also got the cover.


----------



## gonzo

Suya said:


> Gonzo,
> 
> Love the smoker. The only thing I wouldn't get if I had it to do over, is the cord hanger. The cover goes on much easier without it, and my cord never stayed on it. Also, not only does it cost quite a bit it adds a bit to the shipping cost. I hadn't realized that when I bought mine. I did buy an extra grill for my Model #3 and I'm glad I did. also got the cover.


Suya - Thanks, I'm thinking since mine will be stored in the garage that I can do without the cover. Also, what's the deal about the cord hanger I read so much about?


----------



## smoke happens

The AMNPS does not perform well in the SI due to it being so air tight, but the smoker produces excellent smoke on its own so no worries. I keep mine in the garage but find the cover works well as a cord keeper if I set the cord on top then put the cover on to hold it in place. I love my 732, no problems yet at all. I'd put my money towards some qmats and a 732 before anything SI offers in accessories.


----------



## steamaway

The AMNPS works great if you get the jerky dryer fan. The SI is great for jerky. But it produces great smoke on it's own.


----------



## gonzo

Smoke Happens said:


> The AMNPS does not perform well in the SI due to it being so air tight, but the smoker produces excellent smoke on its own so no worries. I keep mine in the garage but find the cover works well as a cord keeper if I set the cord on top then put the cover on to hold it in place. I love my 732, no problems yet at all. I'd put my money towards some qmats and a 732 before anything SI offers in accessories.


I had to look up what qmats were?  Are you referring to those QMATZ non-stick BBQ Mats made by TJohnson?  Think the -732 will definitely be in the shopping cart. Just don't know about the cord hanger. Could use the cover I guess


----------



## mokeriver99

Welcome....


----------



## mokeriver99

Welcome....


----------



## mokeriver99

Welcome....


----------



## smoke happens

Gonzo said:


> I had to look up what qmats were?  Are you referring to those QMATZ non-stick BBQ Mats made by TJohnson?  Think the -732 will definitely be in the shopping cart. Just don't know about the cord hanger. Could use the cover I guess


Yup, those are the mats. Great for all sorts of stuff. Most that have ordered the cord hanger do not recommend it or say you can do the same thing yourself for about $1.50.


----------



## louballs

I just use a twist tie on the cord and rest it on top. No real need for a hanger w/ or w/out the cover. The AMNS has a tough time, but i just used a little masking tape and had the door open just a really small crack. Once I did this I would getting 12 hours straight of smoke using dust. However, I really only need this for cold smoking. If you are going to be hot smoking mostly, the smoker itself does a great job of producing smoke and keeping an even temperature.

I bought the cold smoking plate, which I now regret as its kind of a pain to use.

I bought the 732 and it works great. Some people said there are moisture issues of water getting into the probe where the wire goes in. I sealed this with a cheap tube of silicone from home depot, water tight and now I don't have to worry about it. I haven't purchased the Qmatz, but thinking about it for when I smoke some fish. Good luck!


----------



## dert

Here is a temp curve for the #3...



Had it set to 225, opened it twice for ribs (foiled and unfoiled), then set to 250 near the end... Intervals are every one minute.


----------



## gonzo

louballs said:


> I just use a twist tie on the cord and rest it on top. No real need for a hanger w/ or w/out the cover. The AMNS has a tough time, but i just used a little masking tape and had the door open just a really small crack. Once I did this I would getting 12 hours straight of smoke using dust. However, I really only need this for cold smoking. If you are going to be hot smoking mostly, the smoker itself does a great job of producing smoke and keeping an even temperature.
> 
> I bought the cold smoking plate, which I now regret as its kind of a pain to use.
> 
> I bought the 732 and it works great. Some people said there are moisture issues of water getting into the probe where the wire goes in. I sealed this with a cheap tube of silicone from home depot, water tight and now I don't have to worry about it. I haven't purchased the Qmatz, but thinking about it for when I smoke some fish. Good luck!


Thanks. Sounds like solid advice.


----------



## suya

Holy thermometer Dert! What app is that and which thermometers are you using? Just ordered the Maverick 732 but I'm almost sure it doesn't sync with the iPhone.


----------



## dert

Not an app, just some temp recorders...emailed the xcel file to my phone, took a screenshot, uploaded to photobucket and posted it here.

Pretty neat gadgets though.  The curve I posted was coming off of a thermocouple in the box.  I had a couple more in the ribs.


----------



## louballs

Dert said:


> Not an app, just some temp recorders...emailed the xcel file to my phone, took a screenshot, uploaded to photobucket and posted it here.
> 
> Pretty neat gadgets though. The curve I posted was coming off of a thermocouple in the box. I had a couple more in the ribs.


Very cool, your ribs smoker looked more like a science project than an appliance. Just what I like to see as I'm a "tinkerer" myself.


----------



## rajones19

Did my first real smoke in the #2 on Saturday, which I detailed with Q-view in a thread under General Discussion. Smoker performed flawlessly, but I was plagued again (at first) by flareups in the woodbox. I tried first with the hickory that came with the smoker, which had not flared during seasoning. Huge smoke - flames ... dumped it out, tried again with it partially wrapped in foil. Same problem - huge stinky smoke, and I could hear the flames. Dumped that out and tried again, this time with the Home Depot cherry. Wrapped it completely in foil, poked a few little holes with a paper clip, and that worked. Others do not seem to have this issue with these smokers, and I have one theory that might explain it. I'm wondering if the fairly gusty winds that were blowing were blasting across the vent on top, and drawing a lot more air through the smoker than would generally be the case, really stoking the fire. It's the only thing I can think of. I'm considering buying a PVC elbow to set on top of the vent, pointing away from the wind in the future. Once the flareups were under control, the temp swung between 210 and 240 for the entire rest of the smoke, which is exactly what I expected with the dial set on 225. The ribs and ABTs were great, which was a relief. I feared all the nasty smoke early on might have ruined the meat.


----------



## jjrolex

raj.....I've never heard of, or experienced flare ups in the smoker box, and I've had my  #1 for almost a year now. The only thing I can think of...was the lid down completely? May be some foil on the lid didn't allow it to close all the way? Did the foil possibly filter grease or drippings in the box? That's all I can think of. If you can't figure it out...I'd call Steve at Smokin-it. Good luck!!


----------



## rajones19

jjrolex - Thanks for your suggestions. I also have not heard of any similar problems from others with this smoker, so I am definitely not blaming the smoker. I did have the lid of the woodbox covered with foil, so that could be it - but I had the same problem when I seasoned it last Wednesday, and did not have foil on it then. No grease in the firebox, so that's not it. I got me to wondering what was consistent about the two occasions, and thought about the wind, as it was very breezy both days. I thought maybe the wind whisling across that top vent may have created a vacuum that cause a helluva draught up through the drip hole - or maybe just sufficient turbulence in the smoker to really stoke the wood. I dunno. It had to be something like that, because these smokers are known to have low enough air flow that they're not so great with the AMNPS. I'm not worried about it now - I know how to deal with it if it happens again, and I'm not thinking it likely to be a recurring problem. I'm tempted to fire it up with just some wood in the box, no meat, on a good still day, and see what happens. Either way, the ribs were fabulous! To be continued ....


----------



## old sarge

I thi nk the wind you described may have contributed to the problem.  Not just across the top but also along the ground area.  Flames need oxygen so unless your door does not seal tight and is gapped around all 4 sides, it could very well be the wind.

On another smoker site, folks were having just the opposite:  no smoke. Folks who posted responses said to bend the element (I assume the element that supports the box) so that it comes in contact with the heating element. That worked.  So, having said that, is your heating element in the way when installing the box?  If so, you might want to adjust the bracket and back the box a tad off the element.

But I'm thinking it was the wind.


----------



## desjeany

I'm trying to find a recipe for smoked meatloaf.  I saw some picks on here a while back of one that was made in a circle cake pan, and removed from the pan to cook.  Does anyone have this recipe by chance?


----------



## chef willie

Desjeany said:


> I'm trying to find a recipe for smoked meatloaf. I saw some picks on here a while back of one that was made in a circle cake pan, and removed from the pan to cook. Does anyone have this recipe by chance?


Not sure about the cake pan but here's one off the search bar above in a pan http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118960/smoked-meat-loaf


----------



## grimm5577

I usually always use a pan to form the loaf, but very rarely do I cook it in the pan. I let some the fat cook out.


----------



## buggerritt

Desjeany said:


> I'm trying to find a recipe for smoked meatloaf. I saw some picks on here a while back of one that was made in a circle cake pan, and removed from the pan to cook. Does anyone have this recipe by chance?


This is my mother's meatloaf recipe:

Preheat oven to 400

Meatloaf:
2 C fresh breadcrumbs (I prefer sourdough)
1/4 C minced onion
1/4 C Minced Green Pepper
2 Eggs
2 LB Hamburger
2 TB Horseradish
2 1/2 teaspoons Salt
1 teaspoon Dry Mustard
1/4 C Milk
1/4 C Ketchup
Mix all ingredients together
Shape into a meatloaf on cookie sheet or shallow cake pan

Glaze:
2 TB Ketchup
2 TB Horseradish
Mix together and spread across top of loaf

Roast for 50 minutes

It's my favorite one and I like it better smoked. I form it on a frog mat and smoke it at 250 until it reaches 165 internal temp.


----------



## desjeany

Thanks for the reply


----------



## numero1latino

Hi everyone.

Proud new owner of a Smokin-it Model 2.  Just got it last night for our anniversary.  Didnt have time to season it yet but plan on doing that tonight.  This forum has been very helpful with the tips and tricks.  I was curious what additional acessories you think I need to get started.  I was thinking the following:

1. Maverick ET732

2. BBQ Gloves - Dont have any

3. More woodchips ( most seem to lean towards fruitawood) I need to find something local in the mean time

4. Scale to wieght wood chips

Any other feed back for a noob is welcome.

Thanks


----------



## old sarge

Definitely go with a good digital scale.  I use  good grips scale.  And a good thermometer for cooking to an internal temperature. I don't use gloves, just long tongs and occasionally a spatula to coax the meat off the racks. You should do ok with the wood that came with the smoker for the time being until you locate some other varieties.  It doesn't take much.  Some big box store wood can produce a bitter smoke while some do not. It is sort of hit or miss.

Enjoy the smoker!


----------



## numero1latino

Thanks for the feedback sarge.  I was going to get a cheapy scale from Amazon.  Maybe I will drop the gloves and get a better scale.  Any use the Weber wood chunks.  That seems to be the only one in the big box home improvement stores?

Thanks


----------



## chef willie

Numero1latino said:


> Thanks for the feedback sarge.  I was going to get a cheapy scale from Amazon.  Maybe I will drop the gloves and get a better scale.  Any use the Weber wood chunks.  That seems to be the only one in the big box home improvement stores?
> 
> Thanks


Home Depot usually has a good supply of various wood chunks (my preference) especially early on in the season. Congrats on the new #2...great units, you'll have some good smokes ahead. I would suggest starting a 'new' thread of your own when posting pics or asking questions....this thread is quite long & your post might get overlooked. The search bar above is great for finding info...just type in your interest and many threads will come up to help you out. I got my scale from Costco...pretty nifty, for only 15 bucks...does grams & ounces. If no Costco near you they might ship to you off their site. Enjoy....


----------



## once a marine

Congrats - I have a number 2 use it at least once a week. 

My list of things are two sets of gloves - one for handling the hot meat directly (usually the black, rubbery looking ones) and ovegloves for handling the hot pieces of the smoker (temp probe, shelves) - though any type of kitchen mitt will work for that.

I use the Maverick ET732 with just the food probe any more. I intended on "upgrading" to an Auber PID eventually, but the wireless functionality of the Maverick is wonderful.

Other things that are more for food handling/prep: (I get most of the stuff in bulk at Sam's Club)

Bear Claws (if you wish to shred pork/beef)

Disposable aluminum steam tray pans of varying sizes

Food service sized roll of aluminum foil

Food service film

Disposable plastic food handling gloves

Vacuum sealer that can handle big chunksameat

Large containers to store all your good cooking :)


----------



## jjrolex

Rather than investing in a scale, I use the formula that 2 ounces of wood  measures approximately 1-1⁄2 x 1-1⁄2 x 1-1⁄2”.   Also that 6 ounces of wood is the maximum for anything.


----------



## desjeany

Peterson Pucks are great for smoking anything.  I have not been disappointed with these pucks.


----------



## numero1latino

Great feedback thanks.  I will check out all the suggestions.  I guess my request was pretty generic and I could of created a new thread.  I figured this was the Smokin-It Owners thread and I have been reading posts for the last couple of thread.  When i get some cooking going I will be sure to post something.  Hopefully I can get it seasoned tonight.  It is supposed to rain tonight.


----------



## rajones19

When I first got my #2, I was using cherry chunks from Home Depot. I think it was bagged under the Char-Broil name. I had a helluva time with it flaring up. Never determined if it was the super-dry wood or the winds at the time. Since then, I've successfully used that wood by wrapping those chunks in foil, poking a half-dozen holes in the foil with a paper clip, and it's been working fine. I also bought a couple batches of apple and pecan chunks from fruitawoodchunks.com, and no problem with flare-ups using that. Tonight I did a nice delmonico using a piece of the provided hickory, along with a chunk of lump charcoal. About an hour in the smoker, pulled at 120 and tossed on the grill for about 2-minutes per side - marvelous! So much fun!


----------



## jond36

I have the #1 model and it seems to give way too much smoke flavor from just one chunk. After 2 hours in, the chunk turned to ash. I am assuming the wood is starting a fire. Plus the food is getting over cooked too.

1. Will wrapping the wood in foil prevent the flame of the wood? or

2. Should I reduce the wood?

3. What thermometer is good to have resting at the top of the smoker hole? Any $10 analog bbq thermometer?

Thanks, Jon


----------



## grimm5577

jond36 said:


> I have the #1 model and it seems to give way too much smoke flavor from just one chunk. After 2 hours in, the chunk turned to ash. I am assuming the wood is starting a fire. Plus the food is getting over cooked too.
> 
> 1. Will wrapping the wood in foil prevent the flame of the wood? or
> 
> 2. Should I reduce the wood?
> 
> 3. What thermometer is good to have resting at the top of the smoker hole? Any $10 analog bbq thermometer?
> 
> Thanks, Jon


Watch the smoker's vent on the top, if it's PUFFING white smoke, the wood is flaring up. It should only have a light stream of thin blue smoke. It's usually thicker at first then thins out. But when it flares it will be thick white smoke, sometimes even coming out the crack of the door.

1)Wrapping the wood in foil helps prevent flare ups.

2)Monitor the smoke from the vent first, but one chunk should be fine.

3)Most of us use the Maverick Et-732, it's a wireless digital thermometer with a probe for meat and smoker. Drop them in thru the top vent hole to use.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ofrankie

I've used Sam's Smokers on the net if you like wood chips - great product, burns "sweet".

Also used "Classic Country Farms" on ebay for wood chunks (they are cut in discs, so they fit nicely in the wood box.

The Maverick is a great idea also.

Seems like you are pretty well set.

Good smokin!!!


----------



## johnbarclay

It is great. Any one can taste this and you will find it very delicious.

Probably you are going to get one for you too.................


----------



## desjeany

So the wood should turn into a black chunk of charcoal and not ash?  I never see anything but white smoke conning out of the vent hole.  Any suggestions?  I'm using pucks.


----------



## old sarge

I can't speak to/or about the pucks.  I use wood chunks.  My smoke starts out a bluish white or grayish white, not heavy mind you, and after 15/20 or so minutes, turns into the wispiest of smoke, and stays that way for the next couple of hours or so.  At the end of a cook/smoke, all I have left is very fluffy ash.


----------



## grimm5577

In foil the chunks will turn to ash. I think the pucks could be the problem. I imagine that they start to flame up at a much lower temp then hard wood chunks. Try wrapping it loosely in foil with enough opening for airflow. You could also try just a charcoal briquette to see if that flares, it shouldn't. But thick white smoke is not the goal.


----------



## shtrdave

Okay I have a small cookshack, would like something bigger so I was thinking of a #3, but would I really be much better off?
Also have seen some used Southern Pride electrics on Ebay for 2500 or so, compared to the 700 for the #3 would one be better off to save up and look into one of the commercial units?

I love my cookshack but with only 14x14 racks it has limits and forget doing sausage in it, you can't hang it without it touching the smoke box. Is this a problem in the #3 unit?

The GF and I stopped at a meat place last week they had a Southern Pride DH65 I think out side and I was looking at it teller her I need one of these and as you may have guessed she thought I was nuts and didn't need one, she lacks understanding in these types of matters.


----------



## cohiba

Just finished my B-Day order for a number 1 and a cold smoking plate...can't wait!!!


----------



## campchef1

need more info amount of sausage in pounds.

,,type or how long sausage sticks will be and how often you make sausage ect


----------



## kbosch74

Phew!  

So I've spent the past 3 days reading through all 23 pages (23 PAGES!) of this thread in helping make the decision on which smoker to buy.  I had pretty much decided that the Smokin-It Smoker was the winner, but wanted to read through this entire thread before pulling the trigger.  I'll be ordering the #3 tomorrow.  My only concern is that I will be storing this on the back patio, without overhang cover, and time will tell how weather affects it.  That said, this is a pretty simple unit without a lot that can fail, and every smoker in these conditions faces the same potential issues.  

Thank you all so much for all the of the information.  Forums make the decision journey so much fun and really make an informed buyer in a relatively short period of time.  

I know Smokin-It currently has a couple of week backlog on the #3, so the wait will be painful, but surely worth it.  

Thanks again.


----------



## old sarge

I think you have made a wise choice.  Happy smoking!


----------



## kbosch74

Hey guys,

Steve informed me that the #3 would be 42" tall on the stand.  per the site, the #3 is about 30" tall.  So the stand is only a foot tall?!

Does anyone have a picture of their #3 on the stand to share?

thank you.


----------



## old sarge

kbosch74 - Here is a video with the Model 3 to give you an idea of the size of the unit.  I couldn't find anything showing the 3 on a stand.  In any event, this might help.


----------



## jond36

Anyone ever put Royal Oak or any other lump coal in their Smokin' it or any electric smoker? I tried to research, but couldn't find much.


----------



## old sarge

I have placed a lump of mesquite in the smoker, without food, just to see if it would produce smoke.  It did not, although it was turning to ash and I could tell from the smell that something was happening. I also placed a lump in with a chunk of wood during a smoke  and it made no noticeable difference in the taste of the food. And I did not take any notice if a smoke ring was produced a result of the charcoal being present.  So for me, I don't do it now. I have a wood burner for that and for the electric, I stick with raw wood chunks.


----------



## jond36

Sounds good to me. Thanks for saving me some time. I would have been trying the lump for hours. - JD


----------



## kbosch74

old sarge said:


> kbosch74 - Here is a video with the Model 3 to give you an idea of the size of the unit.  I couldn't find anything showing the 3 on a stand.  In any event, this might help.



Thanks, Old Sarge.  

Steve confirmed for me again that this only adds 12 inches in height.  Actually, he said it's 17 inches because you have to subtract the wheels...but that's not correct, as the wheels are present whether you use a stand or not.  For $200 plus shipping, this seems crazy to me.  It would be worth it if it added 48 inches in height, but the fact that you still have to bend halfway over with their stand doesn't make any sense to me.  

Ordering the #3 today, minus the stand.


----------



## grimm5577

You can pick up a small stainless steel table for about $100 online. They make perfect stands.


----------



## maximushjn

Save your money and get the Masterbuilt XL propane gas smoker  around199.00. I bought one about a month ago and it works like a champ. With one small modification ,use a 8-10 inch cast iron skillet and place this on top of the burner plate and use wood chunks instead of chips and it smoke city.. i did two pork butts , three slabs of ribs and a 18lb. brisket all in one cooking. They came out great with a nice smoke ring on the brisket. BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## numero1latino

hey Grimm do you have a specific table?

I found this one on amazon


It is a little low to not have on a table


----------



## grimm5577

The table I found I picked up used on craigslist from a restaurant that closed down. You might be able to find something in your area, otherwise. I would suggest looking for one with a backsplash so the smoker doesn't accidentally fall of the table like this.


You might even find that something like this would work well If you are just looking to raise it.


----------



## dustem88

hey maximushnj,went same way u did saved some $ on a masterbuilt xl w/ few mods like added todds 12" amazen pellet tube smoker w/ great results,although smokin it mod 3 was my other choice due to all great reviews here just couldnt pull trigger due to storm sandy ill wait for a buddy of mine to purchase cause electric is all he can use where he lives an go from there,happy smokin


----------



## kbosch74




----------



## kbosch74

Grimm5577 said:


> The table I found I picked up used on craigslist from a restaurant that closed down. You might be able to find something in your area, otherwise. I would suggest looking for one with a backsplash so the smoker doesn't accidentally fall of the table like this.
> 
> 
> You might even find that something like this would work well If you are just looking to raise it.


Thanks.  

I'll be keeping my eye out for something like this.


----------



## numero1latino

Thanks Grimm. I will have to check the out. The smoker might be to top heavy and requires some pressure to close. I dont want it falling over either.


----------



## grimm5577

could always bolt it to the table. If i recall correctly the casters screw into a threaded nut in the bottom of the leg. 4 simple holes thru the top and the right length bolt and you should be good to go. Or try to find one with a back splash or lip, so if the smoker slides when shutting the door, it will have something to stop it.


----------



## magikben

This one could be about perfect:


----------



## kemuri

Desjeany said:


> I'm trying to find a recipe for smoked meatloaf. I saw some picks on here a while back of one that was made in a circle cake pan, and removed from the pan to cook. Does anyone have this recipe by chance?


I've had good results with Alton Brown's recipe: He does his in an electric smoker as well. Here is the video from The Best Thing I Ever Made.


----------



## thetiler

Trying to decide on a #2 or #3

Never smoked anything in my life so this would be my first smoker

Do you think the #3 would be overkill?

The shipping here to NJ is 48.00 for the #2 and 119.00 for the #3 so I am leaning toward the #2

Thanks

Jason


----------



## kbosch74

Alton Brown's smoked meatloaf recipe:  http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/smoked-party-meatloaf-recipe/index.html


----------



## desjeany

Thanks, ill check that meatloaf out.  Wish me luck.


----------



## old sarge

My suggestion is to get as much as you can within your budget. You cite the shipping charges and there is a large difference.  But shipping is very quick (make sure the smoker is in stock) and well packaged.  Also, you can always smoke less in a large unit but cannot smoke more in a smaller unit, if that makes sense.


----------



## magikben

I had a #2 and sold it to a friend so I could get a #3. The #2 was probably plenty for what I needed, but I like being able to lay out whole slabs of ribs in the #3. If you can get it within the budget go with the #3, but if not, don't fret, the #2 is just as kick ass!


----------



## grimm5577

magikben said:


> This one could be about perfect:


Yes i think that looks like it would work well.


----------



## ofrankie

Before "pulling the plug", I would thoroughly investigate the various types of smokers that are available, as each has its own separate advantages.

AmazingRibs.com is a pretty good source.

I went with the #2 unit & it has been big enough for me ( I don't smoke a huge amount of food at one time). Shipping was reasonable (I'm in Mass); 

packaging was extraordinary & the unit came in a couple days.

Welcome to the smoking world - you'll have a blast!


----------



## maximushjn

I have also added a smoke daddy cold smoking unit to my smoker. now i can now smoke things like chees and pork belly. it's a breeze to use.


----------



## once a marine

magikben said:


> I had a #2 and sold it to a friend so I could get a #3. The #2 was probably plenty for what I needed, but I like being able to lay out whole slabs of ribs in the #3. If you can get it within the budget go with the #3, but if not, don't fret, the #2 is just as kick ass!





old sarge said:


> My suggestion is to get as much as you can within your budget. You cite the shipping charges and there is a large difference.  But shipping is very quick (make sure the smoker is in stock) and well packaged.  Also, you can always smoke less in a large unit but cannot smoke more in a smaller unit, if that makes sense.


I concur with both of these. If you can afford it, go big early. I have a #2 that I'll eventually replace with a #3 to better handle larger, full briskets and large racks of ribs.


----------



## pete26

Here is a photo of the SI 3 and stand.  If I was to do this again I would not get the stand.  The new design of the side shelves are totally crap.  They droop down with no weight added and when any weight is added they droop more and bow out the side of the






 stand.  The old design with supports would be better.


----------



## kbosch74

Pete26 said:


> Here is a photo of the SI 3 and stand.  If I was to do this again I would not get the stand.  The new design of the side shelves are totally crap.  They droop down with no weight added and when any weight is added they droop more and bow out the side of the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stand.  The old design with supports would be better.


Thanks, Pete.  I just ordered the #3 and passed on the stand.  My primary reason was that it only added a little bit of height.  Now that I hear that the quality isn't very good...glad I saved the $200 plus shipping.


----------



## grimm5577

kbosch74 said:


> Thanks, Pete.  I just ordered the #3 and passed on the stand.  My primary reason was that it only added a little bit of height.  Now that I hear that the quality isn't very good...glad I saved the $200 plus shipping.


As mentioned earlier in this thread, an affordable and attractive solution is to pick up a stainless steel table for about $100 and just set/bolt the smoker on that. Depending on the space you have you could even get one large enough to use as a prep/chop table as well.


----------



## wingzofsteel

Once A Marine said:


> I concur with both of these. If you can afford it, go big early. I have a #2 that I'll eventually replace with a #3 to better handle larger, full briskets and large racks of ribs.


Although MY SI 1 suites me well and use it every week, I can foresee a time when I will want to cook more volume. Currently with three racks going, I can not smoke hardly more than 10lbs of fat  chicken wings at a time. I wish there was a way to slide one more rack in it for flat items.

Like the others have said..... go big.


----------



## pete26

Grimm5577 said:


> As mentioned earlier in this thread, an affordable and attractive solution is to pick up a stainless steel table for about $100 and just set/bolt the smoker on that. Depending on the space you have you could even get one large enough to use as a prep/chop table as well.


Hindsight is 20 20 they say.  I should have done my homework first and I definitely would have gone with a stainless prep type table instead of the $200 SI cart that turned out to be a great disappointment.   No where near the design quality when compared to the smokers design.


----------



## steamaway

The AMNPS does work great with the SI smoker if you get the jerky dryer fan.


----------



## numero1latino

Grimm
When its on your steel table are the stadard legs high enough to place the drip pan under it. I thought it was too low.  Specifically for #2


----------



## grimm5577

No I don't recall the one that came with it fitting, you can use a disposable aluminum pan or a brownie pan. I use the drip pan as a serving pan more then anything.


----------



## afratki

I just finished my first smoke (two salmon steaks about 3/4 lbs and 1" thick). I set the temp to 180 and really panicked when the temp got to 230 and the IT was rising much faster than I anticipated. I noticed the element cycled off but still lowered the temp to 175 and the swings went from a high of 215 to 160 for the rest of the smoke. It was raining during most of the smoke but started pouring just as IT reached 142 and I was ready to take them out. Ended up leaving them in for another 15 minutes and IT rose to 149. They were really good (wife loved them) but a tiny bit dry. I think they would have been perfect if I could have pulled them when I wanted.













WP_20130523_002.jpg



__ afratki
__ May 23, 2013


















WP_20130523_004.jpg



__ afratki
__ May 23, 2013


















WP_20130523_007.jpg



__ afratki
__ May 23, 2013


----------



## old sarge

I think we have all panicked at one time or another.  Then we sit down, eat, enjoy, and realize all is well in our smokey corner of the world.


----------



## chs4

Numero1latino said:


> Grimm
> When its on your steel table are the stadard legs high enough to place the drip pan under it. I thought it was too low.  Specifically for #2



I have my #2 sitting on a cart similar to this:













image.jpg



__ chs4
__ May 24, 2013






(my cart has a flat top)

The drip pan fits fine beneath it without the casters in place:













image.jpg



__ chs4
__ May 24, 2013


----------



## grimm5577

Thanks for the post and pictures chs4!


----------



## numero1latino

chs4 said:


> I have my #2 sitting on a cart similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ chs4
> __ May 24, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my cart has a flat top)
> 
> The drip pan fits fine beneath it without the casters in place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ chs4
> __ May 24, 2013



Thanka chs4. That looks like one of those multimedia carts. I have to scour craigslist to find something useable.


----------



## numero1latino

About to make my first pp butt tonight  I am going to use pecan wood to change it up from the hickory. I picked up some fruitawood chunks from a local shop but the chunks are big and I have nothing to cut them with. Is it ok to use one big chunk (6oz) or smaller chunks over time?


----------



## grimm5577

Pick up a small hatchet so you can split them. But it should be ok, pecan isn't an over powering wood.


----------



## shtrdave

One of the best ways to turn bigger chunks onto smaller ones, say any size you want is to but a small table top band saw.

http://www.harborfreight.com/9-in-bench-top-band-saw-60500.html

I bought one from sears and it works great I make any size I want from the bigger ones.


----------



## jjrolex

A 2" chisel and a hammer work great.


----------



## crvtt

For all those that are debating between sizes I wanted to give you my opinion on SI #1 that's I've been using frequently over the last few months. Note  we use smoker to feed just 2 people.  So far only one occurrence when I wish I had a #2 instead.  I had a rack of ribs in, which in the #1 requires you cut the ribs in half.  I like to smoke with a pan under my meat so I don't have a mess to clean up. This means one rack of ribs takes up both racks in the smoker.  I wanted to do a tray of smoked nuts that day as well but didn't have the room.   I'm still happy with my decision and would buy the #1 again if I had a chance to do it over.   I like how light it is, which allows me to lift it up onto the table on my deck, I like that it's only 350 watts so it's cheap to use, and you can't beat the price compared to the #2 and #3.  I would also recommend none of the accessories.  The cord hanger is fine, but it's not worth the price after it bumps the shipping $6 or so.  I use a $7 air conditioner cover for it and it works very well.  I think for a 2 person household the #1 is just fine.  If you feed more than that or use it to entertain often, I'd definitely buy a larger unit.


----------



## numero1latino

shtrdave said:


> One of the best ways to turn bigger chunks onto smaller ones, say any size you want is to but a small table top band saw.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/9-in-bench-top-band-saw-60500.html
> 
> Nice band saw but overkill for me. Will pick up a hatchet but for now the chunks are small enough to throw in for one smoke.
> 
> I bought one from sears and it works great I make any size I want from the bigger ones.


----------



## afratki

crvtt said:


> For all those that are debating between sizes I wanted to give you my opinion on SI #1 that's I've been using frequently over the last few months. Note  we use smoker to feed just 2 people.  So far only one occurrence when I wish I had a #2 instead.  I had a rack of ribs in, which in the #1 requires you cut the ribs in half.  I like to smoke with a pan under my meat so I don't have a mess to clean up. This means one rack of ribs takes up both racks in the smoker.  I wanted to do a tray of smoked nuts that day as well but didn't have the room.   I'm still happy with my decision and would buy the #1 again if I had a chance to do it over.   I like how light it is, which allows me to lift it up onto the table on my deck, I like that it's only 350 watts so it's cheap to use, and you can't beat the price compared to the #2 and #3.  I would also recommend none of the accessories.  The cord hanger is fine, but it's not worth the price after it bumps the shipping $6 or so.  I use a $7 air conditioner cover for it and it works very well.  I think for a 2 person household the #1 is just fine.  If you feed more than that or use it to entertain often, I'd definitely buy a larger unit.


Thanks for your opinion. I have only had my #1 for a week but we are empty nesters now and couldn't justify a larger unit. That and the portability of #1 made it the choice for us.


----------



## once a marine

crvtt said:


> For all those that are debating between sizes I wanted to give you my opinion on SI #1 that's I've been using frequently over the last few months. Note  we use smoker to feed just 2 people.  So far only one occurrence when I wish I had a #2 instead.  I had a rack of ribs in, which in the #1 requires you cut the ribs in half.  I like to smoke with a pan under my meat so I don't have a mess to clean up. This means one rack of ribs takes up both racks in the smoker.  I wanted to do a tray of smoked nuts that day as well but didn't have the room.   I'm still happy with my decision and would buy the #1 again if I had a chance to do it over.   I like how light it is, which allows me to lift it up onto the table on my deck, I like that it's only 350 watts so it's cheap to use, and you can't beat the price compared to the #2 and #3.  I would also recommend none of the accessories.  The cord hanger is fine, but it's not worth the price after it bumps the shipping $6 or so.  I use a $7 air conditioner cover for it and it works very well.  I think for a 2 person household the #1 is just fine.  If you feed more than that or use it to entertain often, I'd definitely buy a larger unit.


I have the same problem with my number 2, but at least when I cut the rack in half, I can put both halves on a single rack.


----------



## thetiler

Well I went ahead and ordered a #3 last week and it looks like it shipped today

I cant wait for next weekend to try it out

I think I will try a couple racks of spare ribs cut into St Louis style

Jason


----------



## kbosch74

Looks like the #3 is being picked up in Ohio (?) on Monday for delivery.


----------



## old sarge

It ships from Ohio, where Smokin-it is headquartered.


----------



## goose57

where in Ohio?


----------



## old sarge

2711 West Market Street, P.O. Box 13423 Fairlawn, OH 44333. Call, email or text any time to: 260-417-9951.

The address is toward the bottom of their websites FAQ.


----------



## thetiler

Look what was waiting for me when I got home today
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















smoker 001.JPG



__ thetiler
__ Jun 5, 2013


















smoker 002.JPG



__ thetiler
__ Jun 5, 2013






I probably will not get to use it until next week

My sons sports are getting in the way

Jason


----------



## afratki

Congrats! Keep us updated on your Smokin-It adventures


----------



## old sarge

Sweet!


----------



## kbosch74

Got my #3  a few days ago.  Seasoned it last night, smoking ribs now.  

Problem:  can't get temp over 200.  Thermometer works fine, not using extension cord, outlet works fine.  Bummed.


----------



## old sarge

Make sure the meat is not touching the internal temp probe. Also, if you are sure the thermometer you are using is accurate (tested in boiling water), notify Steve.


----------



## gonzo

Received my #2 today with a nice personal note from Steve. Can't believe how fast it was shipped and the packaging was 1st class. Screwed the wheels on and I'm good to go. A few more honey-dos and I'll be rockin' and smokin' in no time. Like others have said, it's built like a tank. Can't wait to break it in.


----------



## burleyque

Hey Steamaway,

How about a little more info on using the Jerky Dryer with a AMZNPS on SM2? Can you colds smoke with it? Any problems keeping it lit? 

I have a MB30 that was a  floor sample at Lowes  that I use for cold smoking with my AMZNPS (and get a good 11-12 hours out of it) and only use my SmokinIt for hot smoking. But the little lady would love it if I got rid of the MB and could do my cold smoking in the Smokin-It, too.

Do you think a computer fan in a can would work?


----------



## grimm5577

Burley,

I used a bilge fan over the exhaust of my #2 to make jerky. It was definitely pulling quite a bit of air thru the unit. I think a AMNPS would do well in there. Some one mentioned before about using a computer fan for jerky as well and said it worked well. I would assume it would work just as well for cold smoking.


----------



## dr o

Ordered the #2 on Sunday night. When I woke up on Monday morning I had shipping notification! Will be delivered tomorrow ! Guess what I am doing this weekend?


----------



## dr o

Ordered the #2 on Sunday night. When I woke up on Monday morning I had shipping notification! Will be delivered tomorrow ! Guess what I am doing this weekend?


----------



## thetiler

Good morning everyone

This weekend is the big day

I'm going to smoke 6 racks of St Louis for Fathers day picked them up at costco last night

Going to try the 3-2-1 method

Going to use Jeff's rub

Two dowels of Steves wood should do or three?

My wife wants me to also throw some chicken on the bone in there (at what point should I put the chicken in)

Jason


----------



## grimm5577

Sounds like a feast, what temp are you smoking the ribs? 225*? what kind of, on the bone chicken are we talking, pre-cut pieces or full bird? a spatchcocked bird of about average size takes about 4 hours.

Make sure to plan ahead and put the ribs up top and leave room on the bottom for the chicken.


----------



## thetiler

Grimm5577 said:


> Sounds like a feast, what temp are you smoking the ribs? 225*? what kind of, on the bone chicken are we talking, pre-cut pieces or full bird? a spatchcocked bird of about average size takes about 4 hours.
> 
> Make sure to plan ahead and put the ribs up top and leave room on the bottom for the chicken.


I was planning on using the three upper racks for the ribs and the fourth for the chicken

Between 225 and 250 for the temp

Chicken pieces wings,legs and breast

How about the wood dowels should I use two or three?

Thanks

Jason


----------



## chef willie

I'd say start with 2 of the dowels...you can always add another if needed when foiling or adding the chicken and these units don't burn a lot of wood IMO. Try to get a drip pan under that chicken to contain the seepage of fat...make your life easier come clean-up. We'd love to see the results of your smoke and input on how it went for you....might be best to start a new thread when you do...this one's getting pretty long and sometimes ignored....Willie, happy #3 user

PS.....watch those ribs, you may not need the whole 3-2-1. I love the Costco ribs, decent price and meaty compared to others out there...good choice. Enjoy your Fathers Day...


----------



## jond36

Anyone soak chunks before using it in the smoker or before putting it in foil? I am still getting my wood chunk burning about 20-30 mins in to the smoke even when wrapped in foil. I can't really get a good smoke going in this smoker. Everything tastes over smoked and bitter. I am starting to get frustrated.


----------



## chef willie

Might be best to post this ? under a new thread....you might get better response as this thread is getting old and long. My opinion, of course. Most people don't soak wood before using. This defeats the purpose and you wind up with a steaming effect from the water logged wood. The Smokin It units are designed to be oxygen starved. Most have found, myself included, that less wood is needed to achieve the desired effect in these units. I use chunks, usually from Home Depot, preferring apple and cherry which are milder. If you are using the hickory plugs provided it might be easy to over smoke. I cut down to about 1 plug or roughly 2 ounces or less of wood. I have yet to wrap in foil...I just lay the chunks in the tray. Sounds like you're getting some creosote from somewhere. Your vents holes functioning properly? nothing blocking the escape of spent smoke? Just curious...


----------



## jond36

Sorry about that. I figured I would post here because it is a smokin' it smoker. I use apple and cherry, but when I first seasoned it I used 4 chunks hickory. Could it be that I still have Creosote in the smoker from the original seasoning?

I have a smokin it smoker #1 and only use only 2 ounces per smoke. I have smoked 10 or so times with different types of wood and different meats. I seem to get white smoke every time.


----------



## grimm5577

i had good results for the first few months with my #2, then my wood started flaring, I tried soaking them but they still flared. I've been wrapping in foil and so far so good. I take a lot of foil and ball it up then un-fold it and then place the wood in it and scrunch it around the wood, leaving it open. I haven't had a flare up doing that yet.

I understand the frustration as i felt the same thing when struggling to get an easy good smoke from an electric set and forget unit.


----------



## jond36

Thanks. I will try again with a 1 ounce chunk in foil this sunday and let you know how it goes. I think someone mentioned before on this thread how a #1 is a small chamber thus requiring less wood. I think that is true considering the results of constant over smoke. - JD


----------



## desjeany

I had the same problem with my #1 as well.  Over smoke and flare up that is, and I foil the wood now as well.  It doesn't really take much wood to get a good flavor in the #1.  I've been using Peterson Pucks, and one puck usually gives me 1 1/2 hrs of smoke.


----------



## grimm5577

You could also try adding a charcoal briquette and seeing if that flares.


----------



## thetiler

Hey guys

I'm having a issue getting the smoker up to temp

It ran fine during the seasoning

It will not go much over 200 with all the ribs in there

Just wrapped them in foil and not it hovering at 196

Do I need to adjust the time since it is running so low?













smoke 3 003.JPG



__ thetiler
__ Jun 16, 2013


















smoke 3 004.JPG



__ thetiler
__ Jun 16, 2013


















smoke 3 005.JPG



__ thetiler
__ Jun 16, 2013


----------



## chef willie

I would keep an eye on it and maybe go longer if they appear to be under done after the foiling. I already see some pull-back on the bones. That's a lot of ribs in at one time so some adjusting might be in order. The 'bend-test' will be a good indicator on those.....pick up the ribs with tongs (long ways) and they should start to bend over in the middle like 'drooping'. Very little meat to actually get a temp reading on....you can always whack off the last rib for a taste test....should pull apart fairly easily if done. Just remember, if you keep opening it up to peek heats leaking out. Not sure if that's what you're doing...just throwing that out.


----------



## thetiler

They turned out great

Everyone loved them

I need to find out the temp issue

I did not open it to peek

Jason













smoke 4 001.JPG



__ thetiler
__ Jun 16, 2013


















smoke 4 002.JPG



__ thetiler
__ Jun 16, 2013


















smoke 4 003.JPG



__ thetiler
__ Jun 16, 2013


















smoke 4 004.JPG



__ thetiler
__ Jun 16, 2013


----------



## jond36

Made some Spare ribs today with my #1 and 1 ounce of foiled wood. 3-2-1 method using the wood only during the last hour. Turned out perfect. Finally, a set of ribs without over smoke flavor. Thanks for the help. - JD


----------



## grimm5577

Jond, meats usually stop absorbing smoke around 140*. I imagine that last hour you used wood your meat was above 140*.


----------



## jond36

I had the same perception on it. I figured I would rather have no smoke than over smoke this round considering recent failures, but the last hour did create bark. I wish I had q-view for you. If you could imagine the ribs originally looked a light almost tan brown the other 5 hours, but in the 6th hour it browned very well. Not too dark and just a light smokey bark. My father-in-law, a professional chef, said they were cooked just right too.

I have constantly heard no need for smoke after the first hour or two, but I think this Smokin' it may be a whole 'nother can of worms.


----------



## spresso

Hey Grimm,

the no smoke after the meat hit a certain degree theory has really been bunked. 

What happens is the wetter the meat the more smoke it absorbs.  So let's say you foil your ribs then unwrap it , it is usually very moist, thus very able to absorb smoke flavour.

Try this theory. I did.   You start with 2 pieces of meat , one you start wet and spritz every 20 minutes for 2 hours into the smoke,  the other you start dry , no wet rub etc... and do not spritz.  see after that which one has the heavier smoke flavour.  try it you will be surprised :-)

oh and Jason those ribs looked very nice!!

zed


----------



## grimm5577

Spresso, thanks for correcting me, I mixed it up.  the smoke ring usually stops around 140*.


----------



## jond36

yeah definitely no smoke ring :(

I tried to add a briquette once too get the ring, but it raised the temp too much in this smoker. (Or at least I thought it was the briquette at the time. I am still new to this smoker.)


----------



## spresso

Btw if you ask, the majority of the smoking experts will tell ya that there is no point smoking your meat after a while.  But I think the electric smokers especially these very efficient ones that keep the humidity level high add a considerable smoke flavour after the initial smoke period ends.... come to think of it some people complain of too much smoke in the Smokin-it,  might just be because of the added humidity and the extra water particles on the meat....

Man, can't wait to add the S3 to my outdoor kitchen. I'm almost finished working on the backyard................. now no grill either :-(.

I wonder if anyone has cooked with it at 90F and 100% humidity.....  which is what we get for a considerable time here by the lake.....

I'll be sure to report on the success/failure.............

Zed


----------



## highgeargal

ok guys....I tried my new smoker this weekend.  it's a master forge gas smoker.  I smoked a small pork roast and meatloaf.  it did ok but I ended up using

a whole 5 dollar bag of hickory chips.  when the smoke would quit I would add.  just seems like a lot of chips.  not sure if mabey I should use some chunks

instead.  I am really thinking about getting the electric Master Forge instead.  if I don't do that then I will hold out for a month or so and buy a Green Mountain

pellet smoker.  have read some good reviews on that one...gotta save some money for the 800 dollar purchase though.  really don't want pellet smoker but I want

something that is built more like a real bbq pit.  I tried to baste the meat this past weekend and you just about have to take the rack out to do that.  i doubt that

the electric version would be any better on the basting though. 

I read on the net that the pork needed to be 145 internal....NOT!!  it was still tough at 140...I had already smoked it about 3 hrs at that time-wrapped in foil.,..out of chips so

I turn the heat up a little and left it about another 1.5 hrs...still not tender...brought in in the house in the foil and put it in my crockpot still in the foil for about 1.5 hrs.

then it was so tender that I could not even cut it...lol

does anybody out there have a pit that you think would fit the bill for me?  I have looked and looked and that Green Mountain is about the only one that I think would

be a good fit.  I would like to have a Yoder too but they are too expensive for my blood....

thanks everyone!

Lynn


----------



## jond36

Sorry, can't help with the humidity tests. I am in a dry desert in socal. 30% humidity 115F. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks for the tidbits on the humidity info BTW. - JD


----------



## grimm5577

highgeargal said:


> ok guys....I tried my new smoker this weekend.  it's a master forge gas smoker.  I smoked a small pork roast and meatloaf.  it did ok but I ended up using
> 
> a whole 5 dollar bag of hickory chips.  when the smoke would quit I would add.  just seems like a lot of chips.  not sure if mabey I should use some chunks
> 
> instead.  I am really thinking about getting the electric Master Forge instead.  if I don't do that then I will hold out for a month or so and buy a Green Mountain
> 
> pellet smoker.  have read some good reviews on that one...gotta save some money for the 800 dollar purchase though.  really don't want pellet smoker but I want
> 
> something that is built more like a real bbq pit.  I tried to baste the meat this past weekend and you just about have to take the rack out to do that.  i doubt that
> 
> the electric version would be any better on the basting though.
> 
> I read on the net that the pork needed to be 145 internal....NOT!!  it was still tough at 140...I had already smoked it about 3 hrs at that time-wrapped in foil.,..out of chips so
> 
> I turn the heat up a little and left it about another 1.5 hrs...still not tender...brought in in the house in the foil and put it in my crockpot still in the foil for about 1.5 hrs.
> 
> then it was so tender that I could not even cut it...lol
> 
> does anybody out there have a pit that you think would fit the bill for me?  I have looked and looked and that Green Mountain is about the only one that I think would
> 
> be a good fit.  I would like to have a Yoder too but they are too expensive for my blood....
> 
> thanks everyone!
> 
> Lynn


You posted this in the smokin-it thread, why not look into a smokin-it?


----------



## yaboyrd

Super excited!!! I just ordered the #3!!!!!!


----------



## grimm5577

Awesome I'm sure you will be happy with it!


----------



## gonzo

Got my very 1st smoke in the #2 as we speak. Doing a 6.5lb pulled pork over hickory. I'm using two large pieces of hickory that was sent with the #2. Using Meowey's Basic Pulled Pork technique that I found on this forum, a rub I found in the book "Smoke and Spice" and will add some SoFlaQuers finishing sauce when pulling. Been in the smoker since 6:45 this am. Smoker dial set about 215. Trying to maintain 225 degrees....it's been a little bit of a challenge. Using the -732, been able to keep it within +/- 15 degrees of 225. Almost 5 hours into the smoke and it's holding around 162, perhaps the stall. Next up will be to foil at about 165. Shooting for 195-205 finished temp, then I'll wrap and let sit in the cooler for an hour or so. We're serving with DW's homemade BBQ sauce on SWB, creamy cole slaw, and perhaps some kind of beans. The only thing I wanted to try, but didn't, was to spray some apple juice/rum mix over the Q. Maybe next time.


----------



## afratki

Good luck with the smoke, let us know how it turns out.

PS - you'll learn to ignore the temp swings :)


----------



## gonzo

The pulled pork was fantastic. Ended up keeping it wrapped in the towels and cooler a little longer than expected but it didn't impact the flavor at all and if anything made it even juicier.


----------



## old sarge

It's a good feeling, isn't it?


----------



## swthorpe

I purchased the smoking-it #2 in January.  I have been smoking with it practically every weekend...very nice, sturdy unit that holds temps great.   They offer 3 versions now, with a fourth unit (The Big Daddy) coming soon.   I highly recommend it for folks like me that like to set it and forget it.   Now off to roll call....


----------



## lcole

I have had my smokinit smoker for over 3 years now and I love it. I have told all my friends and family about this smoker and I recommend it. It has been a great smoker and I think it's worth every penny.


----------



## old sarge

Glad to see all who own enjoy.


----------



## spresso

hey,  tell me more about the upcoming Big Daddy!!!


----------



## swthorpe

I am not sure when the #4 is coming out, but you can go to the smoking-it web site, enter the forum there, and you will see a discussion board for the big daddy that includes several pics.  Looks like a monster to me - 10 racks!


----------



## spresso

Thanks!

I am not sure how i missed it. i guess I just glanced over the post!

It is a monster!!


----------



## numero1latino

I just registered on the SMOKIN-IT forum to see the Big Daddy pictues and it looks awesome.  The #2 is fine for me but I wish I could get the Big Daddy.  Love to hear from the first person that does get it.


----------



## swthorpe

With 10 racks, it is a monster!  They should be releasing the Big Daddy next week, but it's seems to be more of a commercial model than personal use...I don't know how my family could eat food off of 10 racks...and I really don't want to become the neighborhood smoking-it chef!!


----------



## yaboyrd

Hello all,

I'm doing  my first smoke on my #3.. I have 3 racks in as we speak doing the 321 method.  I can't get my temp past 215. Am I doing  something wrong? Also, how many chunks of wood should I have started with?


----------



## bbqwannabe

Man I sure am liking the sounds of the big daddy. My biggest smokes always come after deer season when we are smoking sausage. This thing sounds like it will be a sausage smoking machine:)


----------



## swthorpe

I have a #2 and it usually takes a half hour to come to full temp.   I have heard that if you put too much meat in the smoker, it will affect reaching the desired temp, but I would think 3 racks in a #3 is not too much.   I have had a couple of instances where the meat was touching the remote temp sensor and that affected the reading.

As for wood, use less rather than more - I think the recommendation is no more than 4oz .. I usually use a couple of pieces.   After the first smoke, you can decide whether you want to add more, but too much wood can impart a bitter taste in the meat.


----------



## spresso

Well,  guys, I finally pulled the trigger on the #3 this afternoon. 

Just now  (SUNDAY evening) i got an email that it has shipped!   Fast, Eh?

I haven't told my wife yet  :-)

Zed


----------



## jond36

Haven't told the wife? Dead man walking. Haha. Jk

I just smoked some ribs like I always do in my #1, but I filled one rack completely! I mean every square inch was full! After the usual 2-2-1 on BB ribs, the ribs didn't finish cooking.

When I cook in an oven, if I put more food in the oven it also effects the cook times and temps. The more full the racks or even a baking sheet is covered, the more time it takes to cook. The only way to get around these principles is convection which most ovens and a smokin it are not.

So full racks for the most part = more time or two smokes


----------



## spresso

Yeah for sure..... the reason i got the #3 is to have plenty space in the smoker.....  The most I plan to smoke is 8 racks of ribs or 2-3 pieces of pork shoulder.... But who knows. 

Also the wife will get a surprise..... 

The backyard is not completed yet,  but the doghouse is ready :-)


----------



## spresso

Just lettimn all know I received the smoker , broker her in    So far so good everything seems to be working great.  The temperatures are not low either/  ~12 degrees higher actually which is great!!

Wife freaked for 5 minutes but she calmed down soon , hehe!!


----------



## old sarge

Great Q produces harmony!


----------



## huskerbbq

After reading every single page of this thread decided to pull the trigger on a Smokin-it #3. Should be here today. Needless to say i am as ansy as a kid on Christmas morning. Bring on 5 o'clock.


----------



## jond36

Just remember to start with small amounts of wood and add more as you go. Oversmoke IMO will leave a bitter taste in your mouth about smoking. No pun intended ;)


----------



## kjtrail

Just joined the club with a #2. It's been almost perfect so far.

I want to thank all of the contributors here for helping me make this selection. I was all set to buy a new Masterbuilt, but thankfully they ran out at many sites just before father's day. I happened to come across this site , and after reading the whole Smokin-it section I was VERY impressed. These units are worth the extra money. 

I have been busy my first 2 weeks. Chicken, Salmon, Brats, Spicy Italian, Turkey dogs (don't laugh they were GREAT), Country style ribs, and bacon. 

The big lesson I learned so far is you MUST keep the moisture from getting into the smoke box. I now not only line the bottom with foil, but I make a cap for the smoker that make everything drip past the top of the smoke box. Wet wood makes nasty smoke. 

I have tried several woods, but my favorite so far is pecan. I got a truckload for free from the Pecan grove near Picacho Peak, AZ. Can't beat that. 

My only complaint would be the max temp being limited to 250. I wish it went up to 275. I have been thinking of putting the 1100 watt element from the bigger unit in my #2. Has anyone else out there tried this? It looks like it should just plug in. I  know it will throw off the dial readings, but that's easy to fix with a remote thermometer. Any thoughts?

May all you smoke be blue.


----------



## old sarge

KJTRAIL,

I don''t know if it would actually fit as it may be longer.


----------



## afratki

HuskerBBQ said:


> After reading every single page of this thread decided to pull the trigger on a Smokin-it #3. Should be here today. Needless to say i am as ansy as a kid on Christmas morning. Bring on 5 o'clock.


Welcome to the club Husker, you made a great choice. 


KJTrail said:


> Just joined the club with a #2. It's been almost perfect so far.
> 
> I want to thank all of the contributors here for helping me make this selection. I was all set to buy a new Masterbuilt, but thankfully they ran out at many sites just before father's day. I happened to come across this site , and after reading the whole Smokin-it section I was VERY impressed. These units are worth the extra money.
> 
> I have been busy my first 2 weeks. Chicken, Salmon, Brats, Spicy Italian, Turkey dogs (don't laugh they were GREAT), Country style ribs, and bacon.
> 
> The big lesson I learned so far is you MUST keep the moisture from getting into the smoke box. I now not only line the bottom with foil, but I make a cap for the smoker that make everything drip past the top of the smoke box. Wet wood makes nasty smoke.
> 
> I have tried several woods, but my favorite so far is pecan. I got a truckload for free from the Pecan grove near Picacho Peak, AZ. Can't beat that.
> 
> My only complaint would be the max temp being limited to 250. I wish it went up to 275. I have been thinking of putting the 1100 watt element from the bigger unit in my #2. Has anyone else out there tried this? It looks like it should just plug in. I  know it will throw off the dial readings, but that's easy to fix with a remote thermometer. Any thoughts?
> 
> May all you smoke be blue.


Welcome also KJ, I know the #3 is deeper than the #2 and I would assume the element is longer also. Someone with a #3 could chime in with the length of the element to compare.

When I first received my Smokin-It smoker I thought the same as you about being limited to 250 but the more I use it the more I realize I don't need it. To me 275 and above starts getting into grilling territory anyway.


----------



## swthorpe

jond36 said:


> Just remember to start with small amounts of wood and add more as you go. Oversmoke IMO will leave a bitter taste in your mouth about smoking. No pun intended ;)


The recommendation is no more than 4oz.  I have used less than get a lot of smoke taste, so it doesn't take much wood.   

Smokin-It does not recommend adding more wood after the smoker is up an running...could lead to dangerous burns with a super hot smoke box!   I am not sure if that is what jond36 was suggesting, but just in case.


----------



## dert

KJTrail said:


> Just joined the club with a #2. It's been almost perfect so far.
> 
> I want to thank all of the contributors here for helping me make this selection. I was all set to buy a new Masterbuilt, but thankfully they ran out at many sites just before father's day. I happened to come across this site , and after reading the whole Smokin-it section I was VERY impressed. These units are worth the extra money.
> 
> I have been busy my first 2 weeks. Chicken, Salmon, Brats, Spicy Italian, Turkey dogs (don't laugh they were GREAT), Country style ribs, and bacon.
> 
> The big lesson I learned so far is you MUST keep the moisture from getting into the smoke box. I now not only line the bottom with foil, but I make a cap for the smoker that make everything drip past the top of the smoke box. Wet wood makes nasty smoke.
> 
> I have tried several woods, but my favorite so far is pecan. I got a truckload for free from the Pecan grove near Picacho Peak, AZ. Can't beat that.
> 
> My only complaint would be the max temp being limited to 250. I wish it went up to 275. I have been thinking of putting the 1100 watt element from the bigger unit in my #2. Has anyone else out there tried this? It looks like it should just plug in. I  know it will throw off the dial readings, but that's easy to fix with a remote thermometer. Any thoughts?
> 
> May all you smoke be blue.



Here is a replacement element for the #3



















Just under 21"...
.

I thought about getting a higher temp as well.  I was thinking about getting a different thermostat.  One with a higher set point should work in the number 2 or 3, just installing a larger element wouldn't get it any hotter as the thermostat limits the temp.

Here are some pics of the #3...(my guess is the #1 and 2 are the same):


----------



## spresso

If anyone figures out how to "fix" the thermostat so we can get it above 300, please post.

This would be great for chicken.....


----------



## kjtrail

Thanks for the info. Looks like the bigger element idea is not going to work. I an not sure if putting a different thermostat in is a good idea. To make the element hotter you must reduce the resistance in the thermostat, and this will increase current flow. The question is will it burn up the element. It surely will shorten it's life I would suspect.  

I have already discovered another solution to the max temp issue. I am finding that many items benefit from a finish on my infrared grill. The sausage that I just did were much better after about 3 minutes on the hot grill. Chicken is even better as well. The skin gets some crisp on it instead of being rubber. The Infrared grill helps keep in the moisture, so the combo works well. It can also cut cooking times in half on many things. I have yet to try it on larger items like a pork butt yet. I'll let you all know when I give it a try. I May get 4 butts and pull 3 of the on at differnt time to finish on the grill. That way I can see if the is any improvment from the longer smoker times. 

Godd eating!


----------



## spresso

Chicken may benefit from finishing on the grill for the skin, but butts are meant to be low and slow. I'm sure you'll find that the pork will be drier and tougher and less moist if it sis finished on the grill....

I don't think we need to tinker with how hot the element is actually running,  all we need to figure out how to have the thermostat set at higher temperatures...

I guess I'll have to look into this....


----------



## dert

One could just hot wire the element using a ranco external thermostat (rated upto 15 amps)



I use these on my converted chest freezers and they work well...


----------



## dert

I would guess with the element on full blast the interior could reach 300+ degrees F.  This makes me wonder why the original thermostat limits out so low...??

Perhaps a fire concern running the element too long?  Or the insulation or installed electronics or wires are not rated for that high of temp...I'm sure there is a good reason.


----------



## old sarge

I feel the intent with the 250 degree limit, be it a Smokin-it or a SmokinTex unit is that smoking meats is traditionally low and slow. Most meats do very well at the 225 temp; That being said, maxing out at 250 seems reasonable. Cookshack hits 300, and that is approaching roasting temps, which is fine for crisping skin.  But one can always place the meat on a grill for a few minutes, or under an oven broiler.


----------



## steamaway

The AMNPS works awesome with the jerky dryer. You can cold smoke all day long or run at any temps you want.


----------



## spresso

Dert said:


> One could just hot wire the element using a ranco external thermostat (rated upto 15 amps)
> 
> 
> 
> I use these on my converted chest freezers and they work well...



Hey Dert, 
don't they top out at 225F?  as ther are intended for beer production?
or can you set higher temps on it??  if so how high can you go?


----------



## dert

They are only good to 220...  Have to find a Honeywell analog version with the bulb.

Or a PID and relay combo...


----------



## yaboyrd

Has anyone figured out how to keep the smoke going? I'm have to replace wood every 30 minutes. The first few smokes I did I would get a flare up. The past few smokes I've wrapped the chips in foil with the same results. Should I use chunks or soak the chips/chunks? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dr o

One small chunk should give you plenty of smoke for 2-3 hours. That's all you need. Use chunks not chips. No need to soak them. I noticed my chunks puff a little at first. When the smoker heats up the first time. This is normal. I have
The #2. I got it just a few weeks ago. I have done ribs, chicken, brisket, and pork shoulders . Each have come out fantastic! I am doing a big beef roast today. I threw a few old fashion hot dogs on for an hour at the beginning. Nice lunch snack waiting for the roast!


----------



## once a marine

Dr O said:


> I threw a few old fashion hot dogs on for an hour at the beginning. Nice lunch snack waiting for the roast!


Ohhh...I'll have to do that later this week!


----------



## jond36

I second that. Dogs at 225 for an hour or half an hour are awesome. Definitely can taste the difference.

Burgers at 225 for 30 and then seared are very tasty too.


----------



## gonzo

My #2 won't get above 225 degrees. This is the first time it's happened. I have two pork shoulders in there right now, one large, the other medium on the same rack in the middle of the smoker. I have the AMNPS in the bottom producing decent smoke. The hole at the bottom is clear. I have a small foil pan on a rack just below the pork. I have no idea why the smoker is not getting hotter. Previously, with the dial pegged at 250, the temp would have no problem reaching 250-275. I usually have to keep the dial set between 200-225 to keep in the 250 deg range. I'm using the ET-732 to monitor temps. Now it's dropped to 219....

Outside air temp is 72 and sunny so external factors are no factor.

Anyone got any ideas what could be the cause. Is it time to call the company and ask for a new element? I've only had this a couple months and only done 6-7 smokes.  Disappointed with the #2 today.


----------



## gonzo

Doing two briskets today and the SI #2 appears to be working normal again.


----------



## huskerbbq

I have a #3, and with my smoker empty and the dial turned to 250* it usually holds at 225*, if crank it past 250* on the dial then it will reach 250*. It seems on mine the dial is 25* lower than stated. Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## old sarge

Try monitoring the temperature every 10 or 15 minutes over a period of a couple of hours, charting the highs and lows and how often it cycles.  Also, the knob on the controller may not have been set properly if it is not keyed.


----------



## gitnby

Have settled on a Smokin It over the Smokin Tex, thanks to some input from several members.

I have an MES 30 at my Lake House and it has worked flawlessly so far.

But, I want one for our other house and decided to try one of the SS models.

The MES 30 has plenty of room for my needs, but can't decide between the #2 or #3?

If the #3 was offered on Amazon, I would have already bought it! (I have several hundred amazon $$)

My questions are:

1. Is the #2 going to be large enough? I like to do turkeys, and also like to load up all 4 racks of my MES 30 with wings

2. The #2 has a 700W element and the #3 has a 1200 W element, but both have the same temp range of 100-250?

Is the #3 that much bigger that it requires an element that is 70% higher watts?

3. Cover-anyone find a good cover other than the vinyl ones on the smokin it site? I have a heavy canvas one from Veranda that is great, but it looks to be too small for even the #2?

I'm thinking the #2 will probably fit my needs, but don't want to make the mistake of wishing I had more cooking space!

Thanks in advance to all!


----------



## old sarge

If it were me, and I was even a little bit concerned over needing "more cooking space", if not now but further down the smoking road, I would get the larger model 3. Aside from the $100 difference in the price between the model 2 and 3, the difference in shipping cost will likely be different as well. So that has to be considered in the overall budget for the new smoker.

Good luck.


----------



## grimm5577

GITNBY said:


> 3. Cover-anyone find a good cover other than the vinyl ones on the smokin it site? I have a heavy canvas one from Veranda that is great, but it looks to be too small for even the #2?


Try looking at central air conditioner covers. They might be a bit large but should fit just fine, I purchased the smokin it one, and it's a good fit but not worth the cash being that my weber cover was similar in price and heavier duty and 3 times the size.


----------



## crvtt

I second the air conditioner cover idea, works great for my #1 and was $8 at Lowes.


----------



## muttley

GITNBY said:


> Have settled on a Smokin It over the Smokin Tex, thanks to some input from several members.
> 
> I have an MES 30 at my Lake House and it has worked flawlessly so far.
> 
> But, I want one for our other house and decided to try one of the SS models.
> 
> The MES 30 has plenty of room for my needs, but can't decide between the #2 or #3?
> 
> If the #3 was offered on Amazon, I would have already bought it! (I have several hundred amazon $$)
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1. Is the #2 going to be large enough? I like to do turkeys, and also like to load up all 4 racks of my MES 30 with wings
> 
> 2. The #2 has a 700W element and the #3 has a 1200 W element, but both have the same temp range of 100-250?
> 
> Is the #3 that much bigger that it requires an element that is 70% higher watts?
> 
> 3. Cover-anyone find a good cover other than the vinyl ones on the smokin it site? I have a heavy canvas one from Veranda that is great, but it looks to be too small for even the #2?
> 
> I'm thinking the #2 will probably fit my needs, but don't want to make the mistake of wishing I had more cooking space!
> 
> Thanks in advance to all!


I have a #2, and I cannot get a rack of ribs lined up "stright" in the cooker.  The baby backs I get are too long and they have to go on to the racks at an angle.  For me, and the amount that I smoke, I can live with that.  Others, well, it could be an issue.  Other than that, I am happy with the space, but the most I've smoked so far was four chickens and I usually only do two slabs of ribs at a time.

The element for the #2 is plenty hot, I do get what I consider a lot of fluctuations (wide in variance), but nothing that has ruined anything that I've smoked so far. 

My cover has lasted me since Christmas.  No Fading, no rips, no tears.


----------



## muttley

Gonzo said:


> My #2 won't get above 225 degrees. This is the first time it's happened. I have two pork shoulders in there right now, one large, the other medium on the same rack in the middle of the smoker. I have the AMNPS in the bottom producing decent smoke. The hole at the bottom is clear. I have a small foil pan on a rack just below the pork. I have no idea why the smoker is not getting hotter. Previously, with the dial pegged at 250, the temp would have no problem reaching 250-275. I usually have to keep the dial set between 200-225 to keep in the 250 deg range. I'm using the ET-732 to monitor temps. Now it's dropped to 219....
> 
> Outside air temp is 72 and sunny so external factors are no factor.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas what could be the cause. Is it time to call the company and ask for a new element? I've only had this a couple months and only done 6-7 smokes.  Disappointed with the #2 today.


Check the temp sensor and make sure it's clean and doesn't have any grease build up and make sure there isn't any food on it/covering it. Other than that, I am not sure what the issue could be.


----------



## kbosch74

I, too, am having problems with my #3 holding temperature.  I just pulled a 14# brisket that has been in the smoker set at 250 for 21 1/2 hours.  Temp of the meat is 168, so I pulled it to finish in the oven.  I figured I'd leave the temp probe in the empty smoker, at it topped out at 207...and the red light isn't on so it must "think" its up to temp.

Frustrated.  I'll email the owner.


----------



## shtrdave

Anyone have one of the NUmber 4 models yet? I like the size, but seeing some of the temp issues has me a bit hesitant. They are out of stock now and will have a few in september. I have been looking for specs and info n it and pricing but can't seem to come up with any.

I wish someone would make something that would hit 325° to do chicken better, 250° just doesn't do it well for skin on parts or whole birds. The Amerique goes to 300° but I think one needs a bit more.


----------



## gonzo

muttley said:


> Check the temp sensor and make sure it's clean and doesn't have any grease build up and make sure there isn't any food on it/covering it. Other than that, I am not sure what the issue could be.


Thanks muttley. Seems to be working fine now but I'll check the temp sensor anyways. Good to know.


----------



## old sarge

There is a fellow that has the model 4, and has posted here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/145793/first-smokin-it-model-4-big-daddy


----------



## longevity

Gonzo said:


> My #2 won't get above 225 degrees. This is the first time it's happened. I have two pork shoulders in there right now, one large, the other medium on the same rack in the middle of the smoker. I have the AMNPS in the bottom producing decent smoke. The hole at the bottom is clear. I have a small foil pan on a rack just below the pork. I have no idea why the smoker is not getting hotter. Previously, with the dial pegged at 250, the temp would have no problem reaching 250-275. I usually have to keep the dial set between 200-225 to keep in the 250 deg range. I'm using the ET-732 to monitor temps. Now it's dropped to 219....
> 
> Outside air temp is 72 and sunny so external factors are no factor.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas what could be the cause. Is it time to call the company and ask for a new element? I've only had this a couple months and only done 6-7 smokes.  Disappointed with the #2 today.


 Feel the same! I smoked 6 ribs yesterday in my new #3 and the temp when set to 225 degrees was at 180 on my digital wireless thermometer after 4 hours. Very disappointed. Emailed the company and they stated that is normal and the meat absorbs the BTUs??? How can I cook at 225 if the temp inside is 180? I am a bit confused. After turning it up to 250 or past that to the max, it got to 208 degrees.

I purchased a lot of accessories too and hope this thing is worth the price. The ribs were not worth the hype and controlling the thing was a nightmare.

Is this normal?


----------



## longevity

kbosch74 said:


> I, too, am having problems with my #3 holding temperature.  I just pulled a 14# brisket that has been in the smoker set at 250 for 21 1/2 hours.  Temp of the meat is 168, so I pulled it to finish in the oven.  I figured I'd leave the temp probe in the empty smoker, at it topped out at 207...and the red light isn't on so it must "think" its up to temp.
> 
> Frustrated.  I'll email the owner.


What did the owner tell you? He told me this is common and is because of the BTUs being pulled by the cold meat? Cant smoke ribs at 180. I am within the return window and deciding on whether this thing is worth it or not.


----------



## old sarge

You might want to try placing your probe below the meat product and get a reading there if you have not already done so. 

My Amerique is digital, and I have used a secondary digital temperature probe on occasion.  Depending upon where I place the probe relative to the built in probe, and the meat, I can get readings that are lower, higher, and nearly identical to the builtin digital controller. 

I stopped worrying, realized that nothing is perfect if made by the hand of man, and learned to just enjoy the food.

Not much help, but I thought I would chime in.


----------



## jjrolex

I think the temp sensor is faulty...mine was and he replaced, and made a world of difference.


----------



## old sarge

Sounds good. Steve will send a new probe under warranty if he is informed of the problem.


----------



## mnguy1959

I have a Model 2 Smokin-It smoker, and my buddy just got the Model 3.  I absolutely love this thing.  It is very reasonably priced, and Steve will stand behind his product!! He is always willing to answer any questions you may have regarding your smoker.  I bought this because I wanted something easy to use, and am new to smoking.  

I hope this helps.


----------



## longevity

Steve was supposed to send a replacement smoker last Tuesday. Gave me a tracking number, but looks like the unit did not ship out!

There was also an issue with the door getting jammed on the drip rail and would not open. So that is why he was replacing it.Even though it did not ship and he did not get back with me. When i spoke on the phone with him, it seems that these models do NOT maintain temperature at all. In fact, they are analog, which is partly the reason, but the issue is mine never went above 180 degrees after 4 hours...Steve responded with that the cold meat will bring the heat of the unit down... I still do not get it.... the temp should reach your setting and light should not go off when the unit is set to 225 and its sitting at 180.

The steel is well built, but for $900+ with all accessories and shipping this thing is proving to be a bad investment. Maybe I will get a masterbuilt for $700 less free shipping on amazon or jump to the cookshack with digital controls which will control the heat better.

Put a lot of time into this, the research, the price of meat, etc... just a let down.


----------



## mnguy1959

Hello Longevity:

I am just a customer of Smokin-It, but I have to say I am sorry to hear your bad experience.  I have a Model 2 and absolutely love this thing.  Steve was so great about getting my smoker to me in just a few days.   Yes, putting cold meat in the smoker does take longer for the smoker to heat up, but it generally will get to its designated temp within 20 minutes.  I have talked to many other customers about their experiences and they have all been very satisfied.  I know that al it takes is one bad experience and that can ruin your impression, but I just did not have that same experience at all.  I am sure if you called Steve back and told him your displeasure , he would make every attempt to make this right.  I hope you have a better experience.


----------



## old sarge

longevity -

Analog controls will never ever be dead on accurate. They will typically rise above the set temperature, and shut down, than at some predetermined low temperature, fire back up. This fluctuation can differ from machine to machine, in spite of a manufacturer or designer writing specs for the probe/controller combination.  My Cookshack, wildly more expensive, is digital.  It clicks constantly, every 5 to 10 seconds, maintaining the set temperature; normally it swings high by 1 or 2  degrees and drops low by a similar amount.  But I paid dearly for that "convenience". 

The folks at SmokinTex, and those on it's forum, will acknowledge that swings of  15 or 20 or more degrees above/below the set temp is normal.  Those smokers are analog as well. 

Steve will take care of you; you and others are his business. He is right about the meat absorbing the BTUs.  That is how the food cooks. Cold food sitting between the probe and the heating element will act as a heat sink, absorbing the heat as it rises until there is an equilibrium  established. Having cold meat above the probe compounds the issue as cold tends to fall or sink. 

There is also the propensity for people opening the unit to check on progress, constantly, and this also affects the temperature. I know I did, checking on the wood, checking the progress of the cook, being just plain curious. Digital or not, I honestly thought I had a bad digital control unit. On a 4 hour smoke, I opened that smoker every 115 or 20 minutes. Me being anal. I complained and Cookshack told me once I start the unit, leave it alone till the food is done either by time or temp. Good advice. 

As I said on page 30 there are a couple of things you could do to check, and I believe I mentioned I have used a second probe at times and noticed a difference.  I get anal every once in  awhile, then relax and just let the smoker do its work.

You said you did 6 ribs, so I assume you meant 6 racks, judging  from your comment you were not pleased with the results.  Too much smoke?  Not enough smoke? Too tough? Not much to go on if you are looking for some help.

The door getting hung up on the drip rail is a simple fix; Steve is sending a replacement according to your comment above. That should also solve your temp issue.

The owners of the model 3 at Smokin-it can probably offer some great advice. If you haven't joined that forum you may want to do so.

Dave


----------



## mnguy1959

Old Sarge.  Thank you very much for your explanation to Longevity.  You clearly explained the cold meat cooking and heating variances.  I do use a Maverick 732 and keep my grill temp probe towards the top of the smoke outlet.  There is a bracket that clips onto the hole opening, and I do sometime see a variance of 15-20 degrees from the dial setting, but overall, the average is very close.  

Regarding the Smokin-It, being I have a Model 2, it is a smaller unit, but still cooks very consistently. I looked at Cookshack and Smokin Tex, but felt I got better quality for my buck, as well as great service from Smokin-It and am now a lifelong dedicated customer.  I have convinced two of my buddies to get Model 3's as well.  

I think I have seen you over on the Smokin-IT forum :).  I really have not seen any negative comments about Smokin-It customers.  They just build a solid electric smoker.


----------



## old sarge

I try to provide some sort of balance to what can become an emotional issue when someone plunks down some hard earned money and is discouraged, disappointed and or disillusioned.  As for other sites I do frequent smoking-it, lets talk bbq, and occasionally cookshack.


----------



## longevity

Thanks for the reply guys! I am sure Steve is a nice guy and all, but in my situation it was not as pleasant. The replacement model he stated would ship did not until one week later after I checked tracking and notified Steve that it was not delivered. After the replacement arrived, which did not have the door jam issue, the wheels would not go in all the way on one side forcing the smoker to sit on a tilt. 

The wrench that comes with them is so cheap that it stripped three times, first with my original smoker, the replacement smoker, and the replacement wrench Steve sent out.

THE REPLACEMENT:

Heating element still is as before, jumps from 180-220 ----- The temperature control on the thing sucks and your cooking times are WAY longer. Ribs and Chicken would take much longer to cook making it unpredictable for people to come over for a BBQ. Worse some racks would be done at 4-5 hours and others would take 7-8 hours depending on position.

In the end, because I had a tilted smoker, and had so many problems with the original door issue, lack of temperature, and lack of temp control, and the issue with the second one again, shipping delay, Steve offered a full refund, which I am going to take him up on. My neighbor wanted to get the unit at a discount and Steve refused.

I am now eyeing a cookshack (digital temp contro) or Yoder. I like that they also go up to 300 degrees as smoking in the smokin it #3 produced rubber skin on a chicken.

Long story short, save your money and buy a cookshack or a different smoker as messing with the smokin it produced terrible results that required too much attention vs the set and forget advertising. Whatever you do, DO NOT get an analog one, which is my opinion. I wanted to like it and it looked well built but its performance sucks and it has little power.

Happy Smokin, i will update all on the cookshack or yoder.


----------



## mnguy1959

Hi Longevity:

I totally respect your opinion and wish you the best with your new purchase.  I still stand behind Smokin-It as I have not had any of the problems you refer too.  My buddy bought a Smokin-It 3 and absolutely loves it.  

Yes, there is a heat variance, and it is analog.  I know that I have had times where my smoker didn't get the ribs done when I expected, but I just go by the 'it is done when it is done' mentality.  Using an internal temp probe (Maverick 732) also is a great hep.  

I certainly understand this does not always work when cooking for guests.

I really am curious to how the CookShack or Yoder will work out for you.  

Well, at least Steve is willing to refund your money, which tells me that he is at least willing to compromise.  I just really like my smoker and I guess each of us has our own opinion on this issue, but I am still a pretty big fan of the Smokin-It brand.  That being said, if I had the same experience as you, I would probably ask for a refund as well.  I just have had a whole different experience is all.  

Again, please keep us informed on your purchase decision, as we can still talk about smoking techniques and recipes......which is what is all about at the end of the day :)


----------



## dert

I agree with mnguy, I love my #3.  It's analog, it varies...so does every other smoker and oven for that matter.

I have a wrench and know how to use it...the cheap-o one that came in the caster bag kit is junk, get a real one. As far as variable times...I haven't seen it, so your speculation is just that.  These perform differently once loaded...too bad you didn't give it a try.  This is by far the best built smoker for the money out there.

I have made many awesome meals...no regrets and have sold others on the Smokin' it's...is there a referral program?

Good luck on the cook shack, let us know how it works!


----------



## longevity

There are a lot of #3 fans there and when I first got it I was pumped as well. I bought some books spent countless hours on forums and youtube. The thing looks great. My temp never went well. I have bought two maverick temp wireless controls a black and white one so i can see 3 different meat temps and the inside temp.

My inside temp stayed so low that it just would not go well when food was not done. What was funny is it really averaged to different time period and got me frustrated. I had one rack of ribs done on time, the other not done. If i was cooking for just the wife and I, then there would be no issue her having to wait an extra hour or two, but cooking for guest of 10 was a disaster last time as a BBQ started at 3 was served at 11 30... Guests arrived at 9pm Friday night,

Anyway, I am not bashing anyone here. Just my experience. So much time was spent on research -  I felt i should post an honest review. The units issue in my opinion is the ANALOG heat control - if you can spring a few more bucks getting a DIGITAL one from cookshack or another company is the way to go. Otherwise, I bet a $177 masterbuilt on amazon would produce better results in terms of timing and temp control as I believe it is digital.

I am still looking and talking with Cookshack and Yoder. Will update you guys soon! Also looking at Traeger now as its a good price point well compared to the $850 i spent on the #3 with shipping and accessories. If the #3 works for you guys, that is well and I am happy for ya. Did not work for me, and seeing temp hover around 180-190 all the time was not a THRILL when you set it to 245. There is no way my mavericks both of them were defective.


----------



## longevity

Dert said:


> I agree with mnguy, I love my #3. It's analog, it varies...so does every other smoker and oven for that matter.
> 
> I have a wrench and know how to use it...the cheap-o one that came in the caster bag kit is junk, get a real one. As far as variable times...I haven't seen it, so your speculation is just that. These perform differently once loaded...too bad you didn't give it a try. This is by far the best built smoker for the money out there.
> 
> I have made many awesome meals...no regrets and have sold others on the Smokin' it's...is there a referral program?
> 
> Good luck on the cook shack, let us know how it works!


I had about 8 cooks on two units and both machines had terrible temp control for me. I could not find a wrench that slim on Amazon or locally so i gave up trying to tighten it all the way. The tilt looked funny, but I did not care as much as having quality food for guests. From my experience I would go with a digital control any day over an analog one. I really could not get temp output over 190 for a long period even with charcoal inside on 7 of the 8 cooks. Maybe it was windy - anyway, that is my experience. A person spending $500-900 on something they will plan to use a lot should hear it.


----------



## longevity

mnguy1959 said:


> Hi Longevity:
> 
> I totally respect your opinion and wish you the best with your new purchase.  I still stand behind Smokin-It as I have not had any of the problems you refer too.  My buddy bought a Smokin-It 3 and absolutely loves it.
> 
> Yes, there is a heat variance, and it is analog.  I know that I have had times where my smoker didn't get the ribs done when I expected, but I just go by the 'it is done when it is done' mentality.  Using an internal temp probe (Maverick 732) also is a great hep.
> 
> I certainly understand this does not always work when cooking for guests.
> 
> I really am curious to how the CookShack or Yoder will work out for you.
> 
> Well, at least Steve is willing to refund your money, which tells me that he is at least willing to compromise.  I just really like my smoker and I guess each of us has our own opinion on this issue, but I am still a pretty big fan of the Smokin-It brand.  That being said, if I had the same experience as you, I would probably ask for a refund as well.  I just have had a whole different experience is all.
> 
> Again, please keep us informed on your purchase decision, as we can still talk about smoking techniques and recipes......which is what is all about at the end of the day :)


I give Steve credit for the refund. After that experience, he was the one that offered it. He seemed more concerned that I pack it well vs really anything else. When i could not remove the wheels from the units because of the stripped wrenches and there being no space for a normal wrench to go in, he seemed a bit cold.

I will for sure update you on my purchase and post some photos. I really got into smokin lately and it has taken over my life. Which is something I hope passes. I am tired of watching BBQ on youtube mentally. LOL


----------



## jond36

My smokin it 1 is used only for the last hour of cooking now. As someone noted before, times are extremely unpredictable. I have been embarrassed on 2 occasions when the week before took a totally different amount of time. 

Another problem i have is an over smoked flavor unless i put like 3 chips in instead of a chunk. I have tried foil over the wood but it seems to work the same as if i didnt foil it. 

I get a light smoke flavor if i just smoke my food for one hour after cooking in the oven, roaster, or something else. When i go for a long bark, i get dry, oversmoked food. I find it easier to use the oven for the 3 and 2 of the ribs then 1 for the smoker itself. 

-Jon


----------



## swthorpe

I have a smokin it #2 and love it.  Got in back in January and have been smoking something every weekend.  Solid design and tight seal - have not had a bad meal yet.


----------



## dert

To longevity:

Here is a temp graph of my #3...



Consistent, yes... Repeatable, yes. Completely flat, no... this is analog, so is your oven in your kitchen...but it'll roast anything.


----------



## ronniem

Had my Smoking It Model 2 for about a year Well Built, works great. Have learned to even smoke salmon Would recommend highly only wish I had gotten Model 3 for a little more room!


----------



## jond36

Yeah. Mine is more an oversmoke issue than consistency with heat. I think my heat gets different temps because of different size loads and drip pans. Either way I still love it.

On another topic, I wiped down the top of my smoker exterior with a Clorox wipe because of raw meat spilled on it. The wipe completely screwed my stainless steel. 
1. Is there any coming back from this tragedy to get my stainless steel back to normal?
2. What do you use to clean the exterior?


----------



## old sarge

Not sure how "screwed" the finish is, or what you meant by that other than lost its shine.  You might try Bon Ami cleanser, works well with no bleaching agents. Or try Bar Keepers Friend.  And use a fine, not coarse scrubby pad.  Try a back and forth motion with the grain of the steel.  Some 000 or 0000 steel wool might also work well, again, with the grain, not against or circular.  Good luck.


----------



## dert

old sarge said:


> Not sure how "screwed" the finish is, or what you meant by that other than lost its shine.  You might try Bon Ami cleanser, works well with no bleaching agents. Or try Bar Keepers Friend.  And use a fine, not coarse scrubby pad.  Try a back and forth motion with the grain of the steel.  Some 000 or 0000 steel wool might also work well, again, with the grain, not against or circular.  Good luck.



Don't use steel wool on stainless, I'll imbed ferrous steel into the stainless and will continuously rust.  Use bar keepers friend with a damp wash cloth, or a white scotch brite pad (not the green, it'll scratch).


----------



## grimm5577

it's stainless steel, worst case sand it down and then re-polish it. I have a stainless steel kitchen sink out back next to my grill, once or twice a year i just take some high grit sand paper to it and then use bar keepers friend (BKF) to make it last. To get it to shine, just use some polish.

I got my #2 on new years of last year. It's been great, granted i have 2 other smokers that i enjoy to use more in the summer, but the season for the smokin-it is arriving soon!


----------



## longevity

So i bit the bullet today and bought an Amerique by Cookshack. I have an older viking grill, which I regret not realizing there are pellet grills, so I did not get the Yoder. The Amerique hold feature sold me - it would be awesome to finish cooking and holding temp until guest arrive. I am going to give it a test and compare it to the smokin it #3 - as long as my temp reaches what it needs and stays there, I am a happy camper.

I was bidding on an SM160 but the price went crazy high so I ended up going with the amerique. Anyway will post some results. Lets see what the digital vs analog does.


----------



## ironhorse07

I have been silently watching and biting my lip on this thread for quite awhile now while the Smokin-it cheerleaders tell everybody it's all butterflys and rainbows. It's like Yogi Berra said " It's like deja vu all over again". I brought up this "issue" up several months ago http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138078/temp-problem  and it is frustrating to see that the same problems are still there and the same bogus answers, " the meat mass [email protected]#$%" "I'm sure Steve will take care of everything". As I brought up, it is a analog contoller, why if the "meat mass" is skewing the temps, why is the element not on? Since then I have swicthed to an Auber PID controller and guess what, It is one of the best smokers I have. I have literally smoked a ton of meat with this thing over this spring and summer. With the PID controll it is a very good smoker, air tight it makes amazing ribs, with an extra rack I have done 15 racks of baby backs at a time on several occasions. My problem with the whole deal is, I exchanged email with Steve for over two weeks on this problem and he continually treated me like I was a newby to smoking and did not understand my smoker even after I told him he was wrong  and my reason for it (see link above). When I continued to back him into a corner that there was a problem, rather than admit it and fix it, the easy answer was a refund. Like I told him, by the time I pay the shipping both ways I will have half of the cost of this thing let's just fix it.( I will add now that if anyone wants a copy of our email exchanges pm me and I will send them to you). So Steve finally did send me a new controller and after 3 or 4 months asked me if it fixed the problem, I don't know, the new controller sits on the shelf and the Auber runs the smoker and I have predictable smoke times and not any of the issues that I raised to Steve in the first place. Just like a real smoker! So, my problem is not with the smoker itself, I love the smoker now, it is with the customer service, yeah I got the smoker fast, great smoker, but when I come with a problem, get blown off as an idiot. Now more people have the same problem. Steve needs to listen to his customers and really look at his controller, PID these days is cheap, I also get cook and hold with mine, would be nice if for a premium priced smoker if it was included. And like I said one the best smokers I have now, but what do I know?. Just my two cents. Just fix it.

Doug


----------



## chef willie

Ironhorse07 said:


> I have been silently watching and biting my lip on this thread for quite awhile now while the Smokin-it cheerleaders tell everybody it's all butterflys and rainbows. It's like Yogi Berra said " It's like deja vu all over again". I brought up this "issue" up several months ago http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138078/temp-problem  and it is frustrating to see that the same problems are still there and the same bogus answers, " the meat mass [email protected]#$%" "I'm sure Steve will take care of everything". As I brought up, it is a analog contoller, why if the "meat mass" is skewing the temps, why is the element not on? Since then I have swicthed to an Auber PID controller and guess what, It is one of the best smokers I have. I have literally smoked a ton of meat with this thing over this spring and summer. With the PID controll it is a very good smoker, air tight it makes amazing ribs, with an extra rack I have done 15 racks of baby backs at a time on several occasions. My problem with the whole deal is, I exchanged email with Steve for over two weeks on this problem and he continually treated me like I was a newby to smoking and did not understand my smoker even after I told him he was wrong  and my reason for it (see link above). When I continued to back him into a corner that there was a problem, rather than admit it and fix it, the easy answer was a refund. Like I told him, by the time I pay the shipping both ways I will have half of the cost of this thing let's just fix it.( I will add now that if anyone wants a copy of our email exchanges pm me and I will send them to you). So Steve finally did send me a new controller and after 3 or 4 months asked me if it fixed the problem, I don't know, the new controller sits on the shelf and the Auber runs the smoker and I have predictable smoke times and not any of the issues that I raised to Steve in the first place. Just like a real smoker! So, my problem is not with the smoker itself, I love the smoker now, it is with the customer service, yeah I got the smoker fast, great smoker, but when I come with a problem, get blown off as an idiot. Now more people have the same problem. Steve needs to listen to his customers and really look at his controller, PID these days is cheap, I also get cook and hold with mine, would be nice if for a premium priced smoker if it was included. And like I said one the best smokers I have now, but what do I know?. Just my two cents. Just fix it.
> 
> Doug


Doug...if you could....what is the exact model Auber you are using for the Smokin It? I'm on their site and they have many models etc. I'm looking at the one for the Bradley with 2 probes.....looks legit but wanna be sure I get the right one when I'm ready...Thx, Willie


----------



## ronaldjallen

I called them and they said they now have them built in China


----------



## old sarge

"So Steve finally did send me a new controller and after 3 or 4 months asked me if it fixed the problem, I don't know, the new controller sits on the shelf"

I take it that after Steve sent the replacement controller, you did not bother to see if it corrected the problem you were experiencing?  Sounds like he honored his warranty.  Having said that, I can understand your frustration with the temperature.  But analog will never be as solid as digital.  Glad to hear the Auber unit is working well.


----------



## old sarge

I have the Amerique and it is a good smoker. The controller clicks incessantly, constantly addressing the temperature. It is stable within a degree or two.  The only down side is if and when the circuit board dies, out of warranty, the replacement cost is going to be enormous. The day that happens, I will install an analog controller and just live with the temperature swings.  And my brother's model 3 is still chugging along, cranking out good food with no ill effects from the analog controller.


----------



## grimm5577

I think it is easily summed up as, some people expect too much from things, others realize what it is they have and learn how to work with it.


----------



## ironhorse07

old sarge said:


> "So Steve finally did send me a new controller and after 3 or 4 months asked me if it fixed the problem, I don't know, the new controller sits on the shelf"
> 
> I take it that after Steve sent the replacement controller, you did not bother to see if it corrected the problem you were experiencing?  Sounds like he honored his warranty.  Having said that, I can understand your frustration with the temperature.  But analog will never be as solid as digital.  Glad to hear the Auber unit is working well.


old sarge, I am not trying to disrespect you here, but go back and read my original post http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138078/temp-problem. yeah he did honor the warranty finally after three weeks of email exchanges and him telling me I don't know what I am doing and there is nothing wrong with it and that he will give me a refund if I pay to ship it back to him and me telling him that it would be about half the price of the smoker in shipping both ways after the smoke cleared so lets just fix the damn thing and send me a new $2 flippin controller and in the mean time the thing just sits there and I need to do something to get it going so I order the PID that comes in about 3 days and now it works great and two weeks later I finally get a new analog controller after I get frustrated with being blown off and just give up and go my own way. But yeah you are right he honored his warranty and I am being an [email protected]#hole about this and blowing it all out of proportion. I know analog will never be as solid as digital, I have 5 different smokers, analog, digital, charcoal, my problem was it would not get up to temp, and I know it was not up to temp, and I got the same patronizing attitude. So feel free to cut one sentence out of my post and make a doctrine out of it, I am not running for any political office. by the way you are one of the butterflies and rainbows guys I was refering to. And like I said, it is a great smoker, I use it almost daily, maybe the analog works, maybe it don't some times. but to just ignore it and blame it on the customer is just poor business, and I get tired of seeing the same posts on here about temp problems and they get the same stupid excuses instead of fixing the problem. That is my problem.


----------



## longevity

My dealings with Steve were not pleasant. I also felt like I was put in the idiot zone because my smoker did not work well for me. In addition, I dont think the work with what you got applies here. I spent nearly $900 with accessories and shipping to have two smokers with inconsistent temp and results, heat that hovered around 190 degrees vs 225 even when set to 250+ side. Delayed shipping, wheels that did not screw in etc.....

I completely agree with the other fellow who had a hard time getting some help. Email Steve and Steve will take care of you did not work for me either. The solution was RETURN FOR REFUND which should not be the only solution for a business, but more of a bitter response.

I wanted to like the #3 but it sucked in terms of maintaining temp, and heating past 190 degrees. I am not the only one that had that problem, and I had it with two units. You smoke ribs at 225 and not at 180 even if there is cold meat inside. Which makes no sense that the unit does not maintain 225.

Anyway, for those that like it, great for you guys, but for those looking for a model, may want to look at a digital one vs dealing with Steve and getting something you really looked forward to being a model that just did not live up to the hype. Again, if it is you and your old lady waiting extra hours for the thing to finish vs you throwing a party and you are willing to put up with Steve than it may be a good thing for you but to shell out $900 and have a half working., half tilted unit led me to spend double for an Amerique which I am certain will be a good addition because of the digital temp control, but only time will tell.


----------



## ironhorse07

longevity, I agree, if I want an inconsistent, work with you got or modify it to work right smoker I could of spent a lot less money (my UDS works better). If you want to sell a higher end smoker, make it perform like a higher end smoker. And if it doesn't, don't BS around with a couple a dollar made in china analog controller then blame the customer, back it up. Maybe there is a reason the other smoker manufacturers went to PID controllers, for one digital these days digital is cheap and two the results are better and three you can add more features to your control scheme. I will repeat again I like the smoker itself, the box could be bigger for me, I use it almost daily, but for me I as far as support and controller, I did not get my moneys worth.

Doug


----------



## shtrdave

Seeing this makes me glad I bought a Rec Tec pellet grill/smoker, I was thinking a #4 and already figuring on getting a digital controller, I thought Amerique but the #4 was larger and that is what I was interested in,. My girlfriend decided we needed the RT instead of another box smoker, I have a Cookshack smokette had it for maybe 11 or 12 years not an issue with it in all that time.


----------



## old sarge

Ironhorse07,

I don't feel disrespected at all; I admire honesty.  When something works as expected, the customer will brag it up and recommend it.  When it doesn't work as expected, the customer will complain about it. Glad the Auber unit is working out well.  FYI, Steve is working on a digital unit but no details yet.  I don't know if it will be strictly on an upgraded smoker, or maybe even offered as a retrofit.


----------



## desjeany

I would go for a retrofit it it was offered for the #1


----------



## thetiler

Chef Willie said:


> Doug...if you could....what is the exact model Auber you are using for the Smokin It? I'm on their site and they have many models etc. I'm looking at the one for the Bradley with 2 probes.....looks legit but wanna be sure I get the right one when I'm ready...Thx, Willie


I Looked on his other Thread here is what he used

It is the Auber WSD-1503CPH. Yeah, I like it holds temp real tight. Normally I do not care too much about temp swings when smoking muscle cuts but I have been looking at this one for the ramp and hold functions, those are handy for what I do. I figure this will also give me a backup for my MES when that controller takes a crap. The 1503 is good for up to 1800 watts, if a guy has a smaller heating element you can save 45 bucks with the 1203.

Doug


----------



## cekkk

I went to Pineywood's thread he showed and saw the element was only 350 watts.  It's September here and already in the 30s at night with a high of 53 today.  So when Amazon says it's 350 watts but 8 amps, and the company website says 350 and 3 amps, I'm wondering what the wattage really is and if 350 is going to do the job in my cold area.

I'm still new but already gathering info for my next purchase, which as of now will be electric.


----------



## runnerbl

thetiler said:


> I Looked on his other Thread here is what he used
> 
> It is the Auber WSD-1503CPH. Yeah, I like it holds temp real tight. Normally I do not care too much about temp swings when smoking muscle cuts but I have been looking at this one for the ramp and hold functions, those are handy for what I do. I figure this will also give me a backup for my MES when that controller takes a crap. The 1503 is good for up to 1800 watts, if a guy has a smaller heating element you can save 45 bucks with the 1203.
> 
> Doug


So if the #2 is 700 watts then the 1203 is sufficient?


----------



## ronniem

I have a # 2 also just wish I had gotten the #3 for more room, Where were you bidding on the other smoker?

Thanks

Sauce Man RonnieM


----------



## longevity

So the saga with Steve and Smokin It continues. I waited 3 days every day for Steve to have the smoker picked up on his fedex call tag. For 3 days i postponed my plans to make sure Fedex got the smoker and after notifying him 3 times, they finally did on the 3rd day. He got the smoker back saying it is damaged. I told him i had limited packaging material to ship it back to him as this is the second smoker I returned and did not have the first box because they are CRAP and he told me pack it as best as you can so I can get it back.I suggested we ship on a pallet. He refused.

So i did my best, sent it back, he received it damaged. Now he is telling me he will not refund my money. Go figure. He is blaming me AGAIN for lack of packaging, using the smoker. WOW! I warned him about packaging and how would i know the second model also sucked A**  if i did not try it once or twice!. You cannot suggest anything to that guy. When my neighbor offered him $500 for it knowing i would send it back for a full refund he got upset and told me to send it back.

His pride got in the way and now he has a damaged unit, which he should contact fed ex about. The unit was was shipped on his account he gets to file a claim, and also decided to KEEP MY HARD EARNED MONEY!

DO NOT BUY A SMOKIN IT AT ANY COST!


----------



## grimm5577

Well it seems you have had some bad luck Longevity,I'm sure you'll have much better luck with some other smoker. Cause obviously smokin-it is not the right choice for you.

On a more positive note, i can't wait to fire my #2 up again to do some jerky in it this weekend. I haven't used it since early spring. Thinking of turning it on and getting a little burn in tonight and then the jerky will go in on Sunday Morning. Might even make a little breakfast fatty since i'll have it going.


----------



## chef willie

Grimm5577 said:


> Well it seems you have had some bad luck Longevity,I'm sure you'll have much better luck with some other smoker. Cause obviously smokin-it is not the right choice for you.
> 
> On a more positive note, i can't wait to fire my #2 up again to do some jerky in it this weekend. I haven't used it since early spring. Thinking of turning it on and getting a little burn in tonight and then the jerky will go in on Sunday Morning. Might even make a little breakfast fatty since i'll have it going.


no problem here with my #3. I did a 8.5 pound butt 2 weeks ago at 225 for 17 hours to rave reviews from dinner guests. It ran all night flawlessly and I awoke to the wonderful smell of slow cooking pork on the porch....just sayin'.........Willie


----------



## runnerbl

I have a #2 for sale for $325.  It's in the classified section.  Been used twice.  Chip Tray, rib holders, and cover...


----------



## db28472

I've used my #2 three times so far. I have a maverick thermometer and have seen some temp fluctuations of the smoker internal temps by about 20 degrees, but considering the simplicity of the design of the smoker with a heating coil and the heat sensor, I'm not surprised.  I trolled this forum for a while and read too many bad reviews of the MES and little negative about the smokin-it. I likely wouldn't have purchased mine if I did, and I likely would still not have a smoker. So it worked out. I guess not everyone lucks out though.


----------



## mark4mn

I need to ask a question at this point. I have a #2 and a #3. Both have produced wonderful results and have worked flawlessly. The temperature swing in the #2 is 15 degrees. Never measured the #3.

What is the advantage of using a digital controller? Will it give me a better result? Digital controllers certainly cost more but what do I get for my money?


----------



## dert

Mark4mn said:


> I need to ask a question at this point. I have a #2 and a #3. Both have produced wonderful results and have worked flawlessly. The temperature swing in the #2 is 15 degrees. Never measured the #3.
> 
> What is the advantage of using a digital controller? Will it give me a better result? Digital controllers certainly cost more but what do I get for my money?



Here's a temp graph of the #3...set to 225, then 240, finally 250:



You can see I opened a couple times ad the recovery as well.


----------



## puddle jumper

I've had my #2 for about three months now and love it , There is a learning curve with it just like every other new smoker I have had, how much wood , where to set the heat, and cook times,,But I'm getting the hang of it and putting out some really good, pain free BBQ...

No regrets...

PJ

A couple Q-View pics













IMG_5367.jpg



__ puddle jumper
__ Oct 21, 2013


















IMG_1174.jpg



__ puddle jumper
__ Nov 1, 2013


















IMG_2737.jpg



__ puddle jumper
__ Nov 1, 2013


















IMG_7077.jpg



__ puddle jumper
__ Nov 1, 2013


















IMG_5023.jpg



__ puddle jumper
__ Nov 1, 2013


----------



## old sarge

The concern over temperature swings in the electric smoker is logical.  In the frequently asked questions (FAQ) section at SmokinTex, the answer is 45 degrees either way from the set point.  At Smokin-it, in the FAQ, the answer is 30 -40 degrees either way from the set point. 

Both sites offer this information on their smokers. And considering the years of success from both brands, the temperature swings are not that big of an issue for most people.  Of course, if digital accuracy is desired or an absolute must, one can add an auxiliary PID, or purchase a digitally controlled unit from the get go, assuming one does their due diligence and researches thoroughly.  If an analog unit is purchased, and the buyer did their part, there should be no surprises.


----------



## kbosch74

I am so disappointed in my SI#3.  Regardless of what I put into this thing, it never gets up to temp.  

I just pulled a 9# brisket that has been in there for 15 hours set at 250 degrees and must now finish in the oven as the IT is only at 162.  The smoker got over 200 degrees once but the rest of the time was 175 - 190.  I've had to do this on just about every smoke I've done.  I had this problem already and Steve sent me a new controller and element, but clearly that didn't fix it.  

I see some guys have bought this Auber PID for $200 and that seems to fix the problem, but I shouldn't have to spend another $200 to do what this is already supposed to do.  

Lemon.  

Question...if I do decide to buy this Auber, that will override the temp controller and therefore should fix this problem, correct?  Also, I won't need my Maverick ET732 anymore, correct?


----------



## johnnytex

The Auber works great. Set temp plus or minus 2 deg. If you bypass your controller (very easy) you can go up to 350 deg.

I only use my Maverick if I am doing two meats.


----------



## kbosch74

johnnytex said:


> The Auber works great. Set temp plus or minus 2 deg. If you bypass your controller (very easy) you can go up to 350 deg.
> 
> I only use my Maverick if I am doing two meats.


Tex,

I've read most/all of your posts regarding the Auger.  Given my situation (my #3 won't get up to temp...even empty and turned up to 250, I top out around 210 or so), do you feel that bypassing the controller would allow it to get up to higher temps?


----------



## johnnytex

If you bypass your controller, you will have to use a PID like the Auber.

Check out http://smokinitforums.com/index.php?topic=1041.0


----------



## divotmaker

Good to see a bunch of my Smokin-It buddies (Sarge, Grimm, PJ,...) over here!  I'm the "newbie" here!  I own a #1, and love it!  Built like a tank, and produces some of the best Q anyone could ask for!  As for the few negative posts here (I read the thread from start to finish), I'd recommend folks to take them with a grain of salt, and make up their own minds based on the overwhelmingly positive reviews from owners.  There may be more than one side to the story...just saying. 

Anyone who wants to see a lot of owner reviews and participation should check out www.smokinitforums.com.  Ask questions from a heck of a lot of real owners/users who know what they bought, and have realistic expectations about what they're capable of!

I'm strongly considering adding an Auber PID, but my #1 holds temp very well.  If I upgrade to a larger unit, I probably will add it.  For now, I'm OK.


----------



## old sarge

Tony, Glad to see you made it over here!


----------



## dert

Anyone do 2 turkeys at the same time on a SI#3?

I have to smoke (2) 18.5# birds for Wednesday...


----------



## bordercollie

kbosch74 said:


> I am so disappointed in my SI#3.  Regardless of what I put into this thing, it never gets up to temp.
> 
> I just pulled a 9# brisket that has been in there for 15 hours set at 250 degrees and must now finish in the oven as the IT is only at 162.  The smoker got over 200 degrees once but the rest of the time was 175 - 190.  I've had to do this on just about every smoke I've done.  I had this problem already and Steve sent me a new controller and element, but clearly that didn't fix it.
> 
> I see some guys have bought this Auber PID for $200 and that seems to fix the problem, but I shouldn't have to spend another $200 to do what this is already supposed to do.
> 
> Lemon.
> 
> Question...if I do decide to buy this Auber, that will override the temp controller and therefore should fix this problem, correct?  Also, I won't need my Maverick ET732 anymore, correct?


I think you have a problem with the thermostat or element in your smok-n it smoker. It should  come up to temperature. Have you contacted the smokin it folks? I think his name is Steve.  I cooked 5  butts last Christmas at the same time and it did a fine job with the temperature control .  Good luck and I hope you do check with them. It is a good smoker. bordercollie


----------



## bordercollie

Sorry, I see you already contacted Steve.. I had a late night..


----------



## divotmaker

old sarge said:


> Tony, Glad to see you made it over here!


Ditto!  Thanks Sarge!


----------



## old sarge

Hi Judy!  Long time no post!! Good seeing (hearing) you back.


----------



## kbosch74

Seeking your feedback.

So I received the new thermostat and installed it.  If I put nothing into the smoker, I can get it up to correct/accurate temps.  However, I like to put an aluminum pan on the lowest shelf just above the heat box (a) for easier clean up as it catches all the drippings and (b) I can put water in there for extra moisture.  However, when I put this pan in there, the inside temp maxes out around 190-200.  

I am perplexed by this.  Since the heat element can heat this thing to up 350 if you bypass the thermostat, I see no reason that this pan would do anything other than maybe take a bit longer to get up to the maximum 250.  Same goes for when I put meat inside.  While I understand that meat absorbs some of the heat, there is still no reason that I can't get the inside temp all the way up to 250.

Thoughts?  thanks.


----------



## old sarge

Place the pan above the temp probe and check the results. You need to confirm or eliminate the possibility that the pan is interfering with the reading by temp probe. Sounds silly, but worth checking out.


----------



## dert

Dert said:


> Anyone do 2 turkeys at the same time on a SI#3?
> 
> I have to smoke (2) 18.5# birds for Wednesday...



To answer my own question...yes you can (both sideways)...


----------



## puddle jumper

kbosch74 said:


> Seeking your feedback.
> 
> So I received the new thermostat and installed it.  If I put nothing into the smoker, I can get it up to correct/accurate temps.  However, I like to put an aluminum pan on the lowest shelf just above the heat box (a) for easier clean up as it catches all the drippings and (b) I can put water in there for extra moisture.  However, when I put this pan in there, the inside temp maxes out around 190-200.
> 
> I am perplexed by this.  Since the heat element can heat this thing to up 350 if you bypass the thermostat, I see no reason that this pan would do anything other than maybe take a bit longer to get up to the maximum 250.  Same goes for when I put meat inside.  While I understand that meat absorbs some of the heat, there is still no reason that I can't get the inside temp all the way up to 250.
> 
> Thoughts?  thanks.


Hey, Just a quick question??

Are you using a extension cord with your smoker??

If not, have you tried checking the voltage of the plug you are plugging the smoker in to see if the voltage is low.. Ether of these will cause a low temp problem...

Just a thought..

PJ

Good to see you on here Tony...


----------



## kbosch74

PJ,

I am not using an extension cord and voltage is fine.  Ambient temps were mid-70s this past weekend.


----------



## shtrdave

kbosch74 said:


> Seeking your feedback.
> 
> So I received the new thermostat and installed it.  If I put nothing into the smoker, I can get it up to correct/accurate temps.  However, I like to put an aluminum pan on the lowest shelf just above the heat box (a) for easier clean up as it catches all the drippings and (b) I can put water in there for extra moisture.  However, when I put this pan in there, the inside temp maxes out around 190-200.
> 
> I am perplexed by this.  Since the heat element can heat this thing to up 350 if you bypass the thermostat, I see no reason that this pan would do anything other than maybe take a bit longer to get up to the maximum 250.  Same goes for when I put meat inside.  While I understand that meat absorbs some of the heat, there is still no reason that I can't get the inside temp all the way up to 250.
> 
> Thoughts?  thanks.


How big is your pan? If it is the same size as the rack or very close you are blocking the heat getting to the top of the smoker, kind of like a cold smoke baffle, also look to see if the probe or sensor for the smoker stat is below or above your pan, if it is below and your a blocking the heat somewhat, then that sensor is getting more heat and telling the stat that it is happy and shutting down the element. Just a thought.


----------



## puddle jumper

kbosch74 said:


> PJ,
> 
> I am not using an extension cord and voltage is fine.  Ambient temps were mid-70s this past weekend.


Ok,

Man,,I  hate you are having problems with yours ,,,That was just a thought I had when I was reading you problem,,

Let us know how it works out..

Hope its soon..I know it's aggravating when this kind of thing happens..

PJ


----------



## kbosch74

shtrdave said:


> How big is your pan? If it is the same size as the rack or very close you are blocking the heat getting to the top of the smoker, kind of like a cold smoke baffle, also look to see if the probe or sensor for the smoker stat is below or above your pan, if it is below and your a blocking the heat somewhat, then that sensor is getting more heat and telling the stat that it is happy and shutting down the element. Just a thought.


 I Think this is it (and, yes, the pan is about 80% of the size of the interior).  Although I don' get the science, it must be.  In my mind, this makes sense...outside of a concealed box.  It's like holding a heat source against an aluminum shield...no heat on the other side.   My lack of understanding was INSIDE the enclosed #3.  I just don't get it.  I do this all the time in an oven, always gets to temp.

Thank you for your thoughts.  I appreciate it.


----------



## grimm5577

I imagine your oven is bigger than the #3 leaving more room around your pan. Plus oven use convection, a fan to move the heat around. The smokin-it doesn't do that. Give it a try with out a pan and see if you hit temps.


----------



## magikben

And if the pan is near or just above the thermostat sensor, the pan could be trapping heat and causing the element to shut off earlier than needed to heat the whole unit. I don't understand the use of the pan anyway; just line the bottom of the #3 with tin foil making sure to poke a drain hole where the normal one is, plus cover the smoker box with foil. Makes cleanup dead simple.


----------



## divotmaker

Hey Kbosch, have you tried testing the temp with meat inside, and just a water pan next to the wood box?  I find foiling the wood box lid and bottom of the box makes cleaning not so bad.  I know if I place a catch pan on the lower shelf in my oven, whatever's on the upper shelf doesn't cook right.  It may interrupt the heat transmission from the wood box to "fool" the temp sensor.  Just a thought for troubleshooting.


----------



## kbosch74

Thank you all for the feedback.

So I'm smoking some babybacks now.  I have 3 full racks in there, all cut in half.  Outside temp is 42 degrees.  I have the smoker turned to 250 and the thermometer probe dangling just about in the middle of the smoker.  It's been turned on for 2 hours.  No pan as I was doing previously.  

The temp is hovering around 212.  I recognize that the meat will absorb some heat and it's pretty chilly out, but am I crazy to think this should be getting much closer to the 250 than the 40 degrees it's off by?


----------



## magikben

One thing you can do, especially if there is a breeze, is to block a portion of the vent hole at the top. Sometimes the breeze, even if it is slight, can suck the hot air out of the box at a faster rate than it can be restored.

As for your temp, you may find that the temp will rise as the cook goes on and the meat isn't sucking up as much of the energy as it is now.


----------



## divotmaker

kbosch74 said:


> Thank you all for the feedback.
> 
> So I'm smoking some babybacks now.  I have 3 full racks in there, all cut in half.  Outside temp is 42 degrees.  I have the smoker turned to 250 and the thermometer probe dangling just about in the middle of the smoker.  It's been turned on for 2 hours.  No pan as I was doing previously.
> 
> The temp is hovering around 212.  I recognize that the meat will absorb some heat and it's pretty chilly out, but am I crazy to think this should be getting much closer to the 250 than the 40 degrees it's off by?


Your problem this time may be "probe dangling."  Is it through the top hole, but hanging above the meat?  If so, it probably won't read accurately.  I've experienced that when I used mine like that.  Try attaching the probe to the grate next to what you're cooking - much more accurate.


----------



## kbosch74

DivotMaker said:


> Your problem this time may be "probe dangling."  Is it through the top hole, but hanging above the meat?  If so, it probably won't read accurately.  I've experienced that when I used mine like that.  Try attaching the probe to the grate next to what you're cooking - much more accurate.


I appreciate the thought, but I don't think so.  I made sure the probe was not touching the meat and was literally in the center of the smoker.  By the end of today's smoke, the temp got to 235 when dialed to 250.  Not bad, and I can live with that.  But that was 4-5 hours into it.  All said, 3 racks of babyback ribs (that turned out great, of course), dialed to 250 degrees took 7 1/2 hours.  

It looks like I'm going to have to go to a PID and override the thermostat.  I don't see another fix.  Great, another 200 bucks.


----------



## divotmaker

That's really surprising.  I cook 3 racks of BB ribs a lot in my #1, and it never takes longer than 5:45!  And that's set at 240!  I don't know why the temp stayed that low...  Never heard of 3 racks taking 7 1/2 hours!


----------



## old sarge

My two cents worth. Some folks like ribs that literally fall off the bone with most/all of the fat cooked off, while others like tender ribs but still have the meat firmly attached to the bone.  One style takes a longer time than the other.

As for the temperature, there may well be a problem.  Then again, one may be inadvertantly checking during the low point of the temperature swing. One last thought is regarding the calibration of the digital temperature probe. Is it accurate when checking the temperature of boiling water?

A second last thought:  Take a feeler gauge, brass is flexible, and check for gaps between the door and the box. That could be a source of lost heat. 3M makes a high temperature stainless steel tape that could be trimmed to fit in those areas, like a shim, to seal the gaps. I have had to do that in a couple of areas on my smoker, one for smoke loss and the other for heat escaping.

Last thought.  Even with the change out of the controller, has Steve been notified of the continuing problem?


----------



## divotmaker

Well said, Sarge!  Great post.


----------



## old sarge

Thanks Tony.

I had gaps all over my smoker.  So much smoke was escaping I wondered if the meat was absorbing flavor. Seal a couple, and the smoke found another escape route.  Residue buildup sealed the minor ones but tape has to be used for the larger ones. I was not foolish enough to try realigning the door and hinges to get a good and perfect compression fit. So, tape to the rescue.  And nothing is more frustrating than an out of calibration (or defective), highly accurate digital thermometer.  It happens.

Dave


----------



## grimm5577

I haven't had to seal my smokin-it #2, but I have had to seal every other smoker I have had. Including the WSM.


----------



## divotmaker

I bet the size of the door makes a difference.  My #1 doesn't ever leak smoke from the door - it's very tight.  I can see how the larger doors could be a little "off" on the hinge alignment.


----------



## vwbrad

I just bought a model 1 a few weeks ago.  The little guy works great.  I think is is a very good electric smoker for the price.  The main guy Steve is very friendly and responsive to questions.


----------



## grimm5577

Tried smoking some cheese in the smokin-it #2 usng the a-maze-n tray with pellets. Not sure why but I couldn't keep the pellets in the a-maze-n burning. After lighting it up for the third time, I moved it to my weber kettle and it stayed lit. I'm guess it wasn't getting enough air?


----------



## mark4mn

I use Steve's cold smoking plate. Set unit to 170, put plate in lowest position, add bowl of ice on plate...TADA...smoked cheese.

Works well with sausage too.

M


----------



## divotmaker

With the cold smoke plate for cheese, I use the same setup as Mark4mn, but only let the element be on for 20 minutes, and then let it set for 40 minutes with no element on.  With the cold smoke plate in place, the temp sensor doesn't know the element is "on," so it doesn't know to turn it "off" at the right temp.  Short doses will keep plenty of smoke in the box, and not burn your element out.  I usually do 2-3 cycles of on/off.  There's some good Youtube vids of smoking cheese in smokers like ours.


----------



## desjeany

I am smoking a 10lb turkey in my #1 for Thanksgiving.  What is a good wood for turkey?  I don't want anything to over powering, but something with a mellow smoky flavor.  Also, what is the best temp and time for this bird?  Thanks for any help everyone.


----------



## grimm5577

Yea I'm not sure what the trouble was with the a-maze-n i've read plenty of people doing the same thing. Just wonder if the pellets i got were the problem.


----------



## grimm5577

Desjeany said:


> I am smoking a 10lb turkey in my #1 for Thanksgiving. What is a good wood for turkey? I don't want anything to over powering, but something with a mellow smoky flavor. Also, what is the best temp and time for this bird? Thanks for any help everyone.


I like Pecan on my birds. It's mellow and adds a great nutty flavor, also doesn't darken the bird/skin as much as say apple wood.

I would do it at 250* until it hits about 150 IT, then if you can try to finish to 160 IT on a grill to crisp up the skin. Then wrap in foil and let it carry over cook on the counter. Not sure how long it will take.


----------



## thetiler

Doing a 11 pound shoulder tonight in my number 3 for tomorrows dinner

Its supposed to get into the low 30s tonight hope it can keep up


----------



## mgj2727

Hey, a newbie here!  What Smokin-It model would folks recommend?  #1 #2 #3?


----------



## 1stlink

mgj2727 said:


> Hey, a newbie here!  What Smokin-It model would folks recommend?  #1 #2 #3?



You will find your answer in the preceding 35 pages of this thread. Many very knowledgeable people have contributed greatly and although some of them have drifted a little off-topic there is an abundance of information in this thread. Which size to buy is discussed thoroughly. I know this because I spent most of the day yesterday reading this entire thread.

Most people seem to think you should buy the largest one that your suits your budget! My preference will probably be the smallest smokin-it, #1 but I am an empty Nester that doesn't do a lot of entertaining and also live in a condominium...

Again, time permitting read this thread as it is very informative.

Cheers


----------



## 1stlink

mgj2727 said:


> Hey, a newbie here!  What Smokin-It model would folks recommend?  #1 #2 #3?


Hey newbie. This thread has all the info that you need to answer that question. Enjoy, lol... Most seem to think that you should buy as large as your bank account allows but a lot depends on your life style and needs.


----------



## kbosch74

old sarge said:


> My two cents worth. Some folks like ribs that literally fall off the bone with most/all of the fat cooked off, while others like tender ribs but still have the meat firmly attached to the bone.  One style takes a longer time than the other.
> 
> As for the temperature, there may well be a problem.  Then again, one may be inadvertantly checking during the low point of the temperature swing. One last thought is regarding the calibration of the digital temperature probe. Is it accurate when checking the temperature of boiling water?
> 
> A second last thought:  Take a feeler gauge, brass is flexible, and check for gaps between the door and the box. That could be a source of lost heat. 3M makes a high temperature stainless steel tape that could be trimmed to fit in those areas, like a shim, to seal the gaps. I have had to do that in a couple of areas on my smoker, one for smoke loss and the other for heat escaping.
> 
> Last thought.  Even with the change out of the controller, has Steve been notified of the continuing problem?


Sorry for delayed response.  I hadn't had a chance to try anything different so nothing to update.  I think I'm in good shape.  I believe the primary culprit was the pan that I had in there.  it must've been blocking significant heat from getting above it.  Now, with nothing in the smoker, it fluctuates around the desired/dialed in temp.  I still scratch my head a bit, as I put a temp gauge under the pan, which by this thinking should've read a much higher temp than the gauge above the pan, and it read just about the same.  Oh well. 

By the way, Steve (owner of Smokin It) also gave me this idea to adjust the temp dial.  I figured I'd post in case someone is having issues either going way over or under temp.  Good to know and have in this thread.  Thanks everyone for your posts/thoughts.

"You can adjust the temp settings up or down somewhat,  here is what to do:

Remove the thin cap off the black temperature control knob by using a thin screw driver

Now remove the black control knob  from the smoker by lifting straight up

The black control has a knurled center part that you can push out by using a flat head screw driver.  Please note that this part has a small arrow indicator on it to show its current position before you remove it.   By rotating this part to the right or counter clockwise it will increase the temps.   I suggest starting with moving it around 90 degrees and placing it back into the knob

Now place the black control knob back on the smoker and you can check the temp to see how close to the set point it is.  No need to replace the top thin cap until you have it adjusted to your liking."


----------



## kjtrail

Well I joined this club with a #2 back in July. I just did my 12th smoke day. I did my first whole bisket. I rubbed 24 hours, and smoked it in a broiler tray so I could keep all the good juices. Started at midnight to have it ready at 5 the next day for dinner. 7 hours of Hickory, Pecan, and a little Mesquite. I wrapped it up at the 10 hour mark and let it go another 3 hours to come to temp. Then I put it in the oven that I heated to 150 and turned off to let it rest for 2 hours. I left it wrapped up to contain the juices while it rested. The only thing it was missing is the bark ring because the electric smoker does not do that well, but it was better than Most I've had with a bark ring. It's more moist. 

I also did a cheap spiral sliced ham, and wow I can't wait to do a GOOD Cure 81. 3 hours at 200 in the smoker, and then I pulled it and put the glaze on and finished it quick at 375 convection briol to seal the sweet coating mix that came with the ham. I usually do not use this stuff, but with the extra smoke it helped balance the flavors. I also tossed in a few turkey dogs around the ham. Turn a $1 pack of dogs into gourmet. Try them with a little onion dip, instead of mustard or ketchup.


----------



## old sarge

kabosch74 -

Have you tinkered with adjusting to controller innards any?  And the results?


----------



## kbosch74

old sarge said:


> kabosch74 -
> 
> Have you tinkered with adjusting to controller innards any?  And the results?


Sarge...I have not.  What would you suggest?


----------



## old sarge

Steve's instructions seem pretty straightforward. Ideally, the controller would be calibrated to the heating element through the adjustment and the temperature probe would regulate it to maintain the temperature, and this would be done during assembly. If it were me, I would give it a shot if the temperature problem was severe.  But I would also query Steve as to a warranty replacement if it did not work, or be prepared to pay $20.00 for a new one.


----------



## mork2824135

Never heard of the smoker,  I am currently using the MES. For the cost can not beat it, this time of year you can find some excellent deals at Loews or Home depot even Walmart. Just smoked a turkey and ham used Jeff's rub outstanding it is a shame I do not care for ham.


----------



## bocaboy

Well, my new #2 Smokin-It was waiting for me at the doorstep last night! I'll be unpacking it and seasoning it today, then off-to-the-races for my first cook! I think I'll try ribs and see how they compare to the ones I've been preparing in my Big Green Egg. I'll let everyone know how it goes!


----------



## grimm5577

Congrats Bocaboy!


----------



## divotmaker

bocaboy said:


> Well, my new #2 Smokin-It was waiting for me at the doorstep last night! I'll be unpacking it and seasoning it today, then off-to-the-races for my first cook! I think I'll try ribs and see how they compare to the ones I've been preparing in my Big Green Egg. I'll let everyone know how it goes!


Congrats Bocaboy!  Been a long time coming for you, I know!


----------



## 1stlink

[h1]9 lb Butt, Brand new #1, 1st smoke....[/h1]
#1 arrived safely and fast via FedEx. Unpacked, cleaned and cured for almost 4 hours. Use 2 blocks of supplied wood but only one turned to ash. The other was nearly intact but was charred quite a bit???

Bought 9+ lb Butt (Smallest of litter), 9.25 X 11.75 roaster pans, dry rub, and apple juice. Other essentials are in stock. Rub and inject with apple juice/dark rum concoction and refrigerate for 12 hours, remove for 1 hour before smoking

I have ordered a Maverick but for now I have a Taylor w/probe for temp checking. I don't know how warm my smoker will get as I didn't have the Taylor when I cured the Smokin-It #1.

My plan is to start the smoke with the probe close to the Factory probe to check smoker temp and then move it to the Butt well into the smoke (at least 2 hours)

From my reading here the smoke could be 14 hrs. give or take. I know not to depend on time and the only thing that matters is internal temp appx. 200 before removing to wrap and rest for 1 hour. 

My smoker is prepared with foil covering the bottom and smoke box. My plan is to have the roaster pan on the bottom shelf (catch & save juices) and the Pork on the middle shelf. 

Questions for Smokin-It owners and especially #1 owners. 

#1 HOW MUCH wood should I put in the box? (I know not to add any later)

#2 Should I cover or wrap at some point in the process and if so when?

#3 My planned temp is 225. Other suggestions welcome.

#4 At some point in the smoke I have to open the door and insert Probe into the butt. 2 to 3 hours OK? Suggestions!

#5 Would it be a good idea to start the smoke with some apple juice in the roaster pan?

#6 I have fresh pineapple and juice available. Is there any way I could add at some point or is this a bad idea? 

All comments and suggestions are welcome and indeed needed for this 1st time smoker. The smoke will begin around 5 AM Sunday!


----------



## chef willie

1stlink said:


> [h1]9 lb Butt, Brand new #1, 1st smoke....[/h1]
> #1 arrived safely and fast via FedEx. Unpacked, cleaned and cured for almost 4 hours. Use 2 blocks of supplied wood but only one turned to ash. The other was nearly intact but was charred quite a bit???
> 
> Bought 9+ lb Butt (Smallest of litter), 9.25 X 11.75 roaster pans, dry rub, and apple juice. Other essentials are in stock. Rub and inject with apple juice/dark rum concoction and refrigerate for 12 hours, remove for 1 hour before smoking
> 
> I have ordered a Maverick but for now I have a Taylor w/probe for temp checking. I don't know how warm my smoker will get as I didn't have the Taylor when I cured the Smokin-It #1.
> 
> My plan is to start the smoke with the probe close to the Factory probe to check smoker temp and then move it to the Butt well into the smoke (at least 2 hours)
> 
> From my reading here the smoke could be 14 hrs. give or take. I know not to depend on time and the only thing that matters is internal temp appx. 200 before removing to wrap and rest for 1 hour. Figure 205 IT for proper pulling before removing from smoker, then add the rest period
> 
> My smoker is prepared with foil covering the bottom and smoke box. My plan is to have the roaster pan on the bottom shelf (catch & save juices) and the Pork on the middle shelf. Sounds good
> 
> Questions for Smokin-It owners and especially #1 owners.
> 
> #1 HOW MUCH wood should I put in the box? (I know not to add any later) Less wood is needed with the SI's. I use about 2 ounces of chunk in my #3
> 
> #2 Should I cover or wrap at some point in the process and if so when? Your call....numerous opinions abound. I'm a no foil guy preferring more bark
> 
> #3 My planned temp is 225. Other suggestions welcome. Temps are increasing among many of us ala Myron Mixon going 'fast & furious'. I set my #3 to max (250)....works out fine
> 
> #4 At some point in the smoke I have to open the door and insert Probe into the butt. 2 to 3 hours OK? Suggestions! Nope, gotta be done. Set butt so easily done & do quickly
> 
> #5 Would it be a good idea to start the smoke with some apple juice in the roaster pan? IMO does nothing & many concur.....I'm not a spritzer either but again, many various opinions on this
> 
> #6 I have fresh pineapple and juice available. Is there any way I could add at some point or is this a bad idea? Pineapple ring would look good atop the pig, like on a ham....don't think it would do much else. Me?? I'd make a Pina Colada
> 
> All comments and suggestions are welcome and indeed needed for this 1st time smoker. The smoke will begin around 5 AM Sunday! You have heard it before....allow PLENTY of time. There will be a stall and always best to have it resting for a few hours before dinner than it be under cooked and you stressed out with guests hanging around hungry. I always figure 2 hours per pound which puts you around 18 hours so adjust your start time depending on when you want to eat. All opinions are mine and subject to change, YMMV......Willie


----------



## bocaboy

Quick question about my new #2 Smokin-It. Does anyone have experience smoking at low temps, down at 120°, and whether or not that is enough to ignite the wood? I normally use charcoal and wood, but I'd like to try this technique on some salmon tomorrow, but wonder whether the wood will ignite at such a low temp. I keep it at 100-120° for two hours, then kick it up to 170° to finish it.

Thanks!


----------



## divotmaker

Congrats, 1stlink!

I have smoked many Boston butts that size in my #1.  Here's the simple process for a really good pulled pork butt:

Prep your PB the night before (trim, yellow mustard coating and dry rub, inject if you wish).  Wrap and refrigerate.

The next morning, foil cover the top of the wood box and bottom of the smoker - make SURE you poke a hole in the foil where the drain hole is!

Put 5-6 oz of wood chunks in the smoke box.  Hickory is great on pulled pork, as is cherry (or a mix).

Place a small water pan on the FLOOR of the smoker, next to the wood box; fill 1/2 way with apple juice.  I use disposable aluminum mini-loaf pans - they fit great in the #1.

Do NOT place a "drip pan" on the shelf below you're pork butt!!  Let me say this again...Do NOT place a drip pan in!  If you read way back through this thread, you'll see that's a no-no in these smokers.  It fools the thermostat into thinking the smoker is hotter than it is, and prematurely shuts off the element, making the smoker run cold.  Just give those drippings to the BBQ gods as a burnt offering in the bottom of the smoker.  I'd personally rather have perfect pulled pork than drippings.

Place the butt in the #1, insert temp probe into the thick part of the meat, away from the bone.  Close door and set temp to 225.  Don't get stressed about box temp and all, it's just not necessary!  If the light comes on, and 15-20 min later you see smoke, you're OK. 

Go do something good for the next 8-10 hours.  Your pork butt will stall somewhere in the 160's to 170's; you may even see the temp drop.  Don't worry - it's evaporative cooling as the fat renders inside the butt.  It'll work it's way through, and start to climb again.  DON'T CHANGE anything or open the door!  Just let it power through and finish cooking to 200 IT.

When you hit 200, remove and wrap in HD foil, cover in cooler to rest for 1 hour.

This simple method will yield you incredible pulled pork in the #1!

Here's a variation, and the technique I ALWAYS use now:

http://smokinitforums.com/index.php?topic=1012.0

Enjoy, and Good Luck!

Tony


----------



## grimm5577

bocaboy said:


> Quick question about my new #2 Smokin-It. Does anyone have experience smoking at low temps, down at 120°, and whether or not that is enough to ignite the wood? I normally use charcoal and wood, but I'd like to try this technique on some salmon tomorrow, but wonder whether the wood will ignite at such a low temp. I keep it at 100-120° for two hours, then kick it up to 170° to finish it.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't think it will, but i've never tried, I use the a-maze-n pellet smoker for my cold smoking. You could try using a torch to get the wood/charcoal lit and then place it in the smokers wood tray, hopefully the heat from the smoker will maintain the smoldering of the wood.


----------



## 1stlink

Thanks Willie,

I need all the advice I can get. Hmm need a wood scale for 2 oz. I wonder how that translates into length of the sample dowels sent w/#1?


----------



## 1stlink

DivotMaker said:


> Congrats, 1stlink!
> 
> I have smoked many Boston butts that size in my #1.  Here's the simple process for a really good pulled pork butt:
> 
> Prep your PB the night before (trim, yellow mustard coating and dry rub, inject if you wish).  Wrap and refrigerate.
> 
> The next morning, foil cover the top of the wood box and bottom of the smoker - make SURE you poke a hole in the foil where the drain hole is!
> 
> Put 5-6 oz of wood chunks in the smoke box.  Hickory is great on pulled pork, as is cherry (or a mix).
> 
> Place a small water pan on the FLOOR of the smoker, next to the wood box; fill 1/2 way with apple juice.  I use disposable aluminum mini-loaf pans - they fit great in the #1.
> 
> Do NOT place a "drip pan" on the shelf below you're pork butt!!  Let me say this again...Do NOT place a drip pan in!  If you read way back through this thread, you'll see that's a no-no in these smokers.  It fools the thermostat into thinking the smoker is hotter than it is, and prematurely shuts off the element, making the smoker run cold.  Just give those drippings to the BBQ gods as a burnt offering in the bottom of the smoker.  I'd personally rather have perfect pulled pork than drippings.
> 
> Place the butt in the #1, insert temp probe into the thick part of the meat, away from the bone.  Close door and set temp to 225.  Don't get stressed about box temp and all, it's just not necessary!  If the light comes on, and 15-20 min later you see smoke, you're OK.
> 
> Go do something good for the next 8-10 hours.  Your pork butt will stall somewhere in the 160's to 170's; you may even see the temp drop.  Don't worry - it's evaporative cooling as the fat renders inside the butt.  It'll work it's way through, and start to climb again.  DON'T CHANGE anything or open the door!  Just let it power through and finish cooking to 200 IT.
> 
> When you hit 200, remove and wrap in HD foil, cover in cooler to rest for 1 hour.
> 
> This simple method will yield you incredible pulled pork in the #1!
> 
> Here's a variation, and the technique I ALWAYS use now:
> 
> http://smokinitforums.com/index.php?topic=1012.0
> 
> Enjoy, and Good Luck!
> 
> Tony


Thanks a bunch Tony,

Lots of good information and from a #1 Owner makes it even better. Yes I do recall the problem that the drip pan caused one guy...just slipped by my feeble brain!

NO Drip Pan... Also I had ordered a water pan with my smoker(thanks Steve) as part of Black Friday deal. It's SS and hangs under the bottom rack so I'll use that for my apple juice.

I now have a 2nd thermometer so I will not need to open the door at all. I agree that smoker temp should be fine and that it will go up and down as the smoke goes on. I'll watch it just for at least this first smoke out of curiosity. 

Wood weight, hmmm.. I guess I'll need  a scale to start at least until I get a general idea about weight. I may borrow one.

The Brine link is very intriguing and got my attention. I'll go with this method this time and try brining next. The small brining bucket $20 + shipping is big enough for anything that would fit in a #1, Agreed?

Thanks again to all that posted in this massive thread... Very Informative


----------



## nchapelheel

After reading most of this thread, I looked back at some of my bookmarks and I have the following info

on the PID controller.

Manufacturer is Auber, but 2 years ago it was a different name!

Model: SYL-2352

Cost $46.50

I assume that this unit comes without the thermocouple and SSR. Both of those items are cheap and

easy to deal with.

I plan to replace the controller on both MES 40's soon. (Unless rust on the outer casing consumes the left side first)

nChapelHeel

Sorry. I posted incomplete info. The same company will sell the thermocouple for another $12.00. They also have a "deluxe" box to house the unit.

I looked on Amazon and found K type thermocouples for just under $12.00 for quantity of 2. Both have stainless probes suitable for cooking.

Rat shack used to sell solid state relays. Don't know if they do now.


----------



## wingzofsteel

I usually smoke my PB's at a 210 setting which fluctuates from 190's to 220's on my Number 1.

I usually figure 1.5 hours per pound plus 2 hours as a guide. When I shoot for internal temp of 200, this is usually not enough time. Plan on a stall around +170, but don't let panic set in. Time will take care of it.

I have found out a water pan is unnecessary.

Lately, I have been using wood chips instead of chucks with good results. I would use 5 oz of Hickory for a 16 hour smoke. Some would like less smoke, but not me. 

When it's time to remove it, wrap it tight in aluminium foil and let it rest. Personally, I like allowing it to cool down over night which makes the pulling a lot easier and flavors to meld.

Anyway, good luck on your No1. I continue to love mine for the size, simplicity, build and quality of food it produces.

PR


----------



## 1stlink

I'm just about ready for an early morning smoke prep work to be started very soon:grilling_smilie:. It's again to all year for the great advice. Hopefully I will be posting some pictures

Here is my setup on a Southwest Florida condo Lenai(screened porch). 













image.jpg



__ 1stlink
__ Dec 7, 2013


----------



## kemuri

> #1 HOW MUCH wood should I put in the box? (I know not to add any later)​


I use 4-5 ounces for a large butt. I use Oak and either apple or cherry. I used Oak and Cherry last weekend and it was extremely well received.


> #2 Should I cover or wrap at some point in the process and if so when?


I put a small tent over mine about 14 hours in. It just trapped a bit of the rising moisture. It was not a complete wrap. I am unconvinced this did anything other than to lose some heat when I opened the door. My rule, as much as possible is to set everything up and not open the smoker at all in the process.


> #3 My planned temp is 225. Other suggestions welcome.


I actually started mine at 205 at 9PM on Friday. At about 11 AM on Saturday I raised it to 225. It was a cold night (for the Atlanta area) with lows in the high 30's and that probably slowed the process down a tiny bit.


> #4 At some point in the smoke I have to open the door and insert Probe into the butt. 2 to 3 hours OK? Suggestions!


I always set both of my probes up at the very beginning of the process. I may or may not turn on the thermometer at that point but they are in so I don't have to have the door open much. Also, running the probes in through the vent is painful when the smoker is hot.


> #5 Would it be a good idea to start the smoke with some apple juice in the roaster pan?


I don't use any roasting pan. I line the bottom of the smoker with foil and poke a drain hole in the appropriate place. My #1 is so tight that moisture hasn't ever been an issue.


> #6 I have fresh pineapple and juice available. Is there any way I could add at some point or is this a bad idea


I go back to my point above about not opening the door. I favor having everything done when I shut the door.

Good luck


----------



## divotmaker

1stlink said:


> Thanks a bunch Tony,
> 
> Lots of good information and from a #1 Owner makes it even better. Yes I do recall the problem that the drip pan caused one guy...just slipped by my feeble brain!
> 
> NO Drip Pan... Also I had ordered a water pan with my smoker(thanks Steve) as part of Black Friday deal. It's SS and hangs under the bottom rack so I'll use that for my apple juice.
> 
> I now have a 2nd thermometer so I will not need to open the door at all. I agree that smoker temp should be fine and that it will go up and down as the smoke goes on. I'll watch it just for at least this first smoke out of curiosity.
> 
> Wood weight, hmmm.. I guess I'll need  a scale to start at least until I get a general idea about weight. I may borrow one.
> 
> The Brine link is very intriguing and got my attention. I'll go with this method this time and try brining next. The small brining bucket $20 + shipping is big enough for anything that would fit in a #1, Agreed?
> 
> Thanks again to all that posted in this massive thread... Very Informative


I find the briner jr big enough for anything that will go in my #1, except a whole turkey (over about 9 pounds).


----------



## 1stlink

15 1/2 hours 193° degrees. Smoking at 225 degrees and I have not opened the door and all. I have no idea how much longer this will take so we have gone to Plan B for supper.

I might hit 200 x 8 to 830 and then wrap and rest. One suggestion was to let it rest overnight and pull it in the morning. If I decide to do that should I refrigerate The butt or leave it in the cooler resting. Temperatures here are mid 70s now only going down to mid 60s. My guess would be to refrigerate.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers

Update, hit 200° at 730 which was exactly 16 hours.  The roast was more than done is it fell apart as I was taking it from the smoker. Completely separated from the bone it is almost already pulled. I put the pieces in a pan and covered with foil and wrapped anyway. 

I did have to try sample and it was very good. A couple of points. First I think I might need a different thermometer and second what are you guys do with bark?


----------



## jjrolex

You could foil it and put it in your oven at 350. probably will finish in an hour. By now it has absorbed all the smoke it can handle.


----------



## wingzofsteel

I did have to try sample and it was very good. A couple of points. First I think I might need a different thermometer and second what are you guys do with bark?


 I love the bark so I mix the bark in with the rest of it. Congratulations.


----------



## divotmaker

1stlink said:


> 15 1/2 hours 193° degrees. Smoking at 225 degrees and I have not opened the door and all. I have no idea how much longer this will take so we have gone to Plan B for supper.
> 
> I might hit 200 x 8 to 830 and then wrap and rest. One suggestion was to let it rest overnight and pull it in the morning. If I decide to do that should I refrigerate The butt or leave it in the cooler resting. Temperatures here are mid 70s now only going down to mid 60s. My guess would be to refrigerate.
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Update, hit 200° at 730 which was exactly 16 hours. The roast was more than done is it fell apart as I was taking it from the smoker. Completely separated from the bone it is almost already pulled. I put the pieces in a pan and covered with foil and wrapped anyway.
> 
> I did have to try sample and it was very good. A couple of points. First I think I might need a different thermometer and second what are you guys do with bark?


That's an easy one, 1stlink - go ahead and pack that bark in dry ice and ship it to me!  Mmmmm-mmmm!  Best part of the Q, in my opinion!  Like Wingz said - just mix it in with all the rest.  That's where you get all the goodness of the rub for flavoring!  I like mine kinda' "chewy!"


----------



## divotmaker

By the way, 1st, I recommend the Maverick ET-732.  Ol' Faithful around my parts!


----------



## jond36

So when you guys say no drip pan in an SI does that include water pans on the rack below as well?


----------



## old sarge

1stink - You have more patience than I have. The stall is a killer, and I generally pull at 190/195 (depends upon the hunger pains).  Congratulations.

jond36 - I use only one drip pan, and that is under the smoker.  I don't bother with drip or water pans inside the smoker, which is my personal preference.


----------



## divotmaker

jond36 said:


> So when you guys say no drip pan in an SI does that include water pans on the rack below as well?


Depends on where you put the water pan.  On the rack?  No bueno.  Down on the bottom by the smoke box?  Bueno.  You don't want to block the airflow (heatflow) between the smoke box and the meat.


----------



## jond36

Roger that. Thanks. So on something fatty where there are alot of drippings does it tend to crust up and get nasty on the bottom for you guys as well or is that just me.


----------



## bocaboy

The Maverick ET-733 is the newest version of the one DivotMaker suggested. I own the ET-732 and agree that it's a must-have for cooking. They're both available at Amazon. I run the wires out of the vent hole on the top of the cooker and it works perfectly.

If you use the above thermometer, you'll be surprised how much a Smokin-It #2 temperature varies during a cook. It's not uncommon for a setting of 225° to drop by 15° before the heat comes back on.

I'm a compulsive personality, and knowing what's going on in the oven and with the meat makes planning dinners, parties, etc. a much more enjoyable and reliable experience!


----------



## 1stlink

[ATTACHMENT=1044][ATTACHMENT=1045]image.jpg (625k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT][/ATTACHMENT]





DivotMaker said:


> By the way, 1st, I recommend the Maverick ET-732.  Ol' Faithful around my parts!


As you can see from the pictures I was using two thermometers. Primary one was a Maverick ET 85 and the other is a digital Taylor. As it turns out I think that Taylor was more accurate as it read about 7° higher than the Maverick.

I also have a Mavericks 732 that I left in an RV up north. I bought it to use in a grill but didn't think I'd ever have a smoker in Florida. More about thermometers later. 

The bark was great and we did blend it in with the rest of the meat. Overall turned out very good. If I buy The twin pack of butts at Sam's is it okay to freeze one?

Unrelated question: why kosher salt for Briner? I have Briner Junior on order which I hope to use on my next butt. 
EDIT; My research says: Many chefs prefer kosher salt *(additive-free, coarse-grained) *for cooking and sea salt for table use because they have a softer flavor than table salt. 

Read more: http://www.food.com/library/salt-359?oc=linkback

Also what is the method of removing a butt from the smoker after it is finished? I tried lifting mine with two big forks but it fell completely apart. I assume it was overcooked but was still tasty and not overly dry. 

Note to Sarge.. Yes it was a long smoke. Up at 2:30 to remove from refrigerator, put in smoker at exactly 3:30 AM. Smoker was set at 225° And I believe that is very accurate as I monitored the box temperature with a long probe digital thermometer inserted into the smoke hole periodically. I did finally adjust the temperature to 250° Shortly after 15 hours. The ET85 read 200° at 16 hours even.. I failed to notice what the Taylor was reading at that time but I am sure that it was at least 205 degrees IT


----------



## 1stlink

[ATTACHMENT=1046]













image.jpg



__ 1stlink
__ Dec 10, 2013


















image.jpg



__ 1stlink
__ Dec 10, 2013





[/ATTACHMENT]

Here are the three thermometers are used for my smoked PB


----------



## grimm5577

I have some thermal rbber coated gloves i use to remove food from the smoker. another idea is to just remove the grate its on, cover the top part with foil and slowly roll and foil it and remove it and place it on a tray/plate/cookie sheet/aluminum pan. It starting to fall apart when removing it, is a good sign of it being done.

I always mix the bark in with the rest, add some great flavor and texture.

Kosher and or sea salt has more flavor due to the extra minerals in the water then regular iodized table salt.


----------



## bocaboy

I use a pair of Bear Paws to lift the butt from the smoker. Just slip them under the pork to lift it onto the plate.


----------



## 1stlink

Thanks Grimm, I like both of those ideas. I believe now that removing the rack would've been the proper thing to do. Live and learn.
Cheers


----------



## 1stlink

Another good idea Bocaboy maybe I should get a set of those Bear Claws.

edit...claws


----------



## bocaboy

I think I may have had a senior moment. They're called Bear CLAWS, not Paws!


----------



## handymanstan

For pulling meat off the smoker I have a pair of   ( The Best Silicone Heat Resistant Grilling BBQ Glove Set- Great for Use in Kitchen Handling All High Temperature Food - Use As Potholder - Protective Oven, Grill, Baking and Cooking Gloves -10 Fingers Easier to Handle Hot Food Than Mitts! )    

If you copy that and check amazon there 18.99 with prime.  You can pick food or whatever out of boiling water with these gloves and when you are done put them in the dishwasher for next time.  I love them.

Stan


----------



## divotmaker

Hi 1st -

Looks like you have your answers here!  I use kosher salt because it's natural, and I think it tastes better than table salt (that may just be in my mind, though, not sure).  As far as getting large cuts of meat out:  I'm a shelf-puller!  I lay out a baking sheet with 2 layers of heavy-duty, long foil on the pan, set the shelf on the edge and slide the meat onto it.  That way, I can wrap once, turn it 90-degrees, and wrap again with the layer below.  That my just be my OCD, though.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   As far as freezing, I also buy the 2-packs at Sam's, so I vacuum-pack one.  I trim both, then seal and freeze the other.  When you vacuum-pack the fresh meat, it's just like it came from the store when thawed!  I use a FoodSaver Pro III, but they're not available anymore.  If it ever gives out, I'll have to find a suitable replacement!  Great way to store cooked Q, too!


----------



## 1stlink

Laying out two sheets of foil sounds like a winner and I will be removing my shelf the next time. The silicone gloves also sound like a great idea. Amazon here I come. I have contemplated buying a food saver for years but I just didn't pull the trigger..

As I read through this thread I realize there are many different opinions on how to smoke a pork butt. Some prefer fat up some prefer fat down. Some prefer to add liquid in the bottom and others don't. Hmmm this smoking is very very interesting.. :biggrin:

Trimming? How much to trim? My first but had very little fat so I didn't trim at all. 

Thanks to all for the suggestions and support...


----------



## divotmaker

1stlink said:


> Laying out two sheets of foil sounds like a winner and I will be removing my shelf the next time. The silicone gloves also sound like a great idea. Amazon here I come. I have contemplated buying a food saver for years but I just didn't pull the trigger..
> 
> As I read through this thread I realize there are many different opinions on how to smoke a pork butt. Some prefer fat up some prefer fat down. Some prefer to add liquid in the bottom and others don't. Hmmm this smoking is very very interesting..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trimming? How much to trim? My first but had very little fat so I didn't trim at all.
> 
> Thanks to all for the suggestions and support...


Most of the butts I get at Sam's require very little trimming.  I usually just take off any thick patches left on the surface, and then trim the slot between the deckle and the shoulder.  If you notice, there's a separation between those two sections of meat.  There's usually a lot of tough connective tissue in there, and maybe a big vein.  I like to cut that out, then get the rub down in there before smoking.  There's lots of opinions on keeping or trimming the fat cap.  I brine my butts, so the fat cap (at least most of it) goes.  There is so much fat in a Boston butt that I don't notice the extra rendering of the fat cap.  I prefer to get more rub onto the surface of the meat, which gives better smoke penetration and bark. 

You're definitely right about this being a very interesting hobby!  Lots and lots of different opinions and methods out there.  None of them are "wrong," so you just have to gather all the info and find methods that work for you!  THAT'S the fun part!!


----------



## grimm5577

I don't usually trim unless i see chunks of fat. As Divotmaker said, they have plenty of fat to keep them moist. I've never brined one, but do sometimes inject them. Will have to give the brining a shot one time.

I enjoy trying out the different methods and processes that people come up with. I rarely do the exact same recipe over again, I enjoy tweaking them to see how it improves the flavor, or not. It's a fun journey.


----------



## kbosch74

Anyone have experience with the cold smoke plate?

I am doing my first cold smoke of cheese on the #3.  I have followed the typical instructions...cold smoke plate is in, drip tray resting on top of plate filled with ice, turn smoker to around 170 for 20 minutes, then turn it off.  Outside temp is about 35 degrees.

Problem...internal temp of box has reached 122 degrees 20 minutes after I turned the smoker off.  From everything I've read, 90 degrees is the max you want to cold smoke.  So I'm not seeing any advantage to this cold smoke plate.

What has been your experience with it?
Thanks.


----------



## aland

Hi- you could use a green bean can, chips, and a new soldering iron(free of lead) and use no heat whatsoever. That's how I did it cos my first time I did add a little heat but the cheese sagged through my grates. Tasted fantastic but was a real job getting it out. Put 1 church key hole in the can, drain the liquid, take a can opener and start approx. 1/4-1/2" from the hole, cut all the way around to the same distance on the other side, empty contents of can. Make sure it's not plastic lined. Fill with chips, close lid, stick the iron in the hole, lay the can on its' side, plug it in and in about 5 mins it will start smoking. I would suggest not letting the smoke hit the cheese directly cos(from my 1st time) it might make the cheese bitter. Also, check out the A-Maze-N dust/pellet smokers that Todd Johnson sells and many of we members have and use. I love mine and they work great!. Good luck

Alan Hawkins (aland)


----------



## mark4mn

per Smokin-it's FAQ, I place a bowl of ice on top of the plate. My temps stay down - the more ice, the lower the temp. May need a bit of experimentation. I have found, the motte the better.

Mark


----------



## divotmaker

I use the drip pan on the plate with as much ice as it will hold.  No problem keeping temp down.  And, I only leave the element on for 15-20 minutes (just until smoke starts coming out the top).


----------



## jond36

Anybody use the amnps with more success than just chuncks/chips? I never solved my burning wood, white smoke problem. 

If so, where do you place the tray in the smoker?


----------



## rajones19

I fought the 'burning wood, white smoke' issue early on, when using the packaged wood chunks from Home Depot or Lowe's. Once I was able to use the hardware store woods by wrapping the chunk in foil and punching a few small holes in the foil with a paper clip. This allows plenty of smoke to escape, but doesn't allow enough oxygen for the things to fully ignite. Once I determined it was the extremely dry wood chunks causing my problem, I began buying woods from one of the online vendors, this problem ceased. It has recurred a couple times with the 'good' woods, on windy days. My theory is that the wind across the top vent creates a strong draught up through the bottom vent, really stoking the fire. Those days I have also foil-wrapped the chunks, and solved the problem.


----------



## smoker21

Jond36.

I have a MES 40 and a AMNPS.  Works great when I put on rails just to the left of the heating element.


----------



## grimm5577

I use the A-Maze-N Pellet smoker in my #2, I just put it on the floor of the smoker, but thats usually because all of my racks are full.

I too had a problem with the wood igniting and solved it the same way as rajones mentions.


----------



## smoke happens

jond36 said:


> Anybody use the amnps with more success than just chuncks/chips? I never solved my burning wood, white smoke problem.
> 
> If so, where do you place the tray in the smoker?


Here is what I did, works great now.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/156510/amnps-in-the-warthog-smokin-it-3-update#post_1125130


----------



## jond36

Looks awesome. I wonder if the amnps would fit in the #1 before i pull the trigger.


----------



## smoke happens

jond36 said:


> Looks awesome. I wonder if the amnps would fit in the #1 before i pull the trigger.


Probably not in the same location, may have to put it up on a rack. #1 inside dimensions are 12-1/2" x 13-1/2" x 17-1/4", # 3 inside dimensions are 15" x 20 x 22". I have just enough room for my AMNPS to sit between the side wall of the smoker and the firebox in my # 3.

The tube smoker would work, then you just need to drill your holes more centerline. I almost did that when I drilled mine but decided I wanted all of my holes to be within the drip pan area and I already had the AMNPS.


----------



## jond36

The problem with the tube is that you only get a 4 hr smoke with it. But pellets dont tend to ignite like chunks right?

I will try the foil method again. Last time i tried it, it only prolonged the burn didnt stop it. 

I have yet to test the air temp of my smoker to see if its cooking hot which i always thought was a possibility. Does the wood igniting jump the temps up any?


----------



## thesneakyzebra

so I just made the purchase last night and I am just now seeing people have multiple temp issues. I know there are swings and I can handle some variation but it looks like people are having  a hard time even getting the smoker part the low 200's. I'm kinda freaking out now. Can someone give me some honest I or on what I can expect for temp control or temp issues? Thanks.


----------



## ndkoze

I just ordered my #3 last night as well.

I was in the same boat as you worrying about getting to max temp. I know there are some having trouble with this. But there are many others that aren't.

I am going to try it and see how it goes. This is easily fixed by buying an Auber PID controller that will give much more precision as well as pretty much take control away from the analog thermostat.

If you want to get temps higher than 250, you can bypass the controller and get temps in the low 300s. There are plenty of threads on this on the Smokin-It Auber Tips & Tricks forum group.

We'll be in this thing together Zebra :)


----------



## db28472

I just did two butts last night, started at 250 setting and temp probe went to 275. My butts were 34 degrees internal even though they were left in fridge long enough I thought.  I reached 140 degrees in both butts within 4 hours.  I have had my #2 for about 4 months and have seen internal temp range within about 15 degrees of the setting usually.  The setting knob isn't digital so I think some of what you have read is the result of expectations that didn't match reality.  Apparently smokin-it is working on a digital controller but not sure I would spring for it.  A friend has a BGE and he is always messing with the vents to maintain lower temps so maybe it's just part of the hobby.


----------



## bocaboy

Zebra, I own a #2 and experienced the same problem with temperature that you're describing. I decided to purchase the Auber PID and rewire the thermostat so that I can exceed temperatures of 250º and have more control over my cook. For the record, I also own a Big Green Egg (BGE) and use a BBQ Guru DigiQ 2 to maintain temps when I'm cooking with that device.

The best part of the Auber is that it has six different phases, although you don't have to use them all. I like using my #2 for smoking fish, and the Auber allows me (with the use of a cold plate) to turn on the oven for 15 minutes to ignite the wood (phase 1), then turn off for 20 minutes and let the fish cold smoke (phase 2), then come on again for 12 minutes to reignite the wood (phase 3), then go off again for 30 minutes (phase 4), then come on at 225º until the fish reaches 140º internal temperature and shut off (phase 5). Without the Auber, that's all a manual process, and somewhat difficult with a Smokin-It smoker since the thermostat varies as much as 20º each direction. With the Auber, it's a piece of cake and the temp never varies more than 5º.

I don't think this issue is unique to Smokin-It. I think most electric smokers use a non-digital thermostat and with the exception of the very expensive smokers, top out at around 250º.

I totally get that the Auber is a $200 item and adds considerable expense to your smoker. I'm retired and on a fixed income and I thought long and hard about it before I pulled the trigger. Having owned it now for about 3 months, I'm very glad I did, and my cooks have been very successful! My smoked fish is in very high demand with my family and neighbors!

I've also done ribs in the #2 by setting the Auber to 225º for 5 hours (St. Louis cut) and they come out dead-on perfect. It's kind of a shame that the base product from Smokin-It doesn't have a better thermostat, but I don't think temperature swings of 20-30º are necessarily detrimental to being able to create great Q. The real trick is to buy great meat and cook it low and slow. The Smokin-It #2 will definitely do that, with or without the Auber PID.


----------



## 801driver

I have the #2 and watched the temperature swings in the box at first.  Now I just set it and forget it and watch the IT of what I am cooking.  Yes it swings, but It averages out at my set temperature and my smokes come out as expected.  If you are not averaging, then I would suspect a problem, or might need to pull the knob and move it around a notch.  To me the air temp might vary slightly around the meat, but It will still be cooking and smoking. If I am looking for a 195 finish and the smoker swings from 215 to 235 while I am getting there it does not bother me. 

Going to the trouble and expense of a PID controller can and will hold the area at the sensor closer to the the set temperate, but I can not see how that will affect the outcome differently than several hours of on/off swings much. I am not trying to do a high speed exact chemical process here where a batch will spoil if it gets 5 too hot or will solidify if it gets 5 too cool.  I guess I have already dealt with too many Proportional, Integral, Derivative controllers in critical process situations in my life to be concerned with it in my smoker.. 

I saw someone post earlier that they were not familiar with the term PID Controller.  Here is a web site with a very simple basic explanation of how it would affect your smoker..

http://www.ospid.com/blog/what-is-pid-control/

Just my opinion.

Like my old H2 Kawasaki, if it ain't smoken, its broken.


----------



## ashend57

I've decided on the Smokin-it #2. Smokin-Tex is essentially the same but price plus shipping is a bit more.  Smokin-it #2 getting great reviews nearly everywhere.


----------



## db28472

You won't regret it. Get the stand too.  Very sturdy and makes it easy to move unless you have an outdoor kitchen setup I which case I'm jealous.


----------



## divotmaker

Sorry I've been MIA for a bit - pretty busy over on the SI forum these days!  Ashend57 - Great choice!  I've been using a model 2 for the last month, and love it.  This last weekend, I used the WSD-1503CPH PID Smoker Controller from Auber for the first time.  I actually bypassed the stock controller, and used the Auber to control the smoker on 10 lbs of pork loin.  Wow, is all I can say!  If you want accuracy and reliability in a smoker, the SI combined with the Auber is a deadly combination!  When you get your #2 (or anytime, for that matter), come on over to the company forum and hang out there, too!  SMF is a really nice forum (that's why I joined), and ours is young - but growing fast!  Come see us!


----------



## divotmaker

801Driver said:


> I have the #2 and watched the temperature swings in the box at first.  Now I just set it and forget it and watch the IT of what I am cooking.  Yes it swings, but It averages out at my set temperature and my smokes come out as expected.  If you are not averaging, then I would suspect a problem, or might need to pull the knob and move it around a notch.  To me the air temp might vary slightly around the meat, but It will still be cooking and smoking. If I am looking for a 195 finish and the smoker swings from 215 to 235 while I am getting there it does not bother me.
> 
> Going to the trouble and expense of a PID controller can and will hold the area at the sensor closer to the the set temperate, but I can not see how that will affect the outcome differently than several hours of on/off swings much. I am not trying to do a high speed exact chemical process here where a batch will spoil if it gets 5 too hot or will solidify if it gets 5 too cool.  I guess I have already dealt with too many Proportional, Integral, Derivative controllers in critical process situations in my life to be concerned with it in my smoker..
> 
> I saw someone post earlier that they were not familiar with the term PID Controller.  Here is a web site with a very simple basic explanation of how it would affect your smoker..
> 
> http://www.ospid.com/blog/what-is-pid-control/
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> Like my old H2 Kawasaki, if it ain't smoken, its broken.


I agree, with you, that the PID accuracy is probably not that important, in the long run.  Yeah, we're not blending rocket fuel here!  The accuracy is nice (although I did fine with the analog swings in my model 1), but really gets me excited about the Auber unit (not sure if other brands are the same) is the 6 program steps!  And, being able to select the program change trigger as time or internal meat temp.  Wow.  I smoke a lot of things that I enjoy the ability to use 3 or 4 different steps in the process, so having that automated is heaven!  Just set the simple program, throw the meat in the box, and walk away!  Want a half hour at 160 to start, then bump to 225 until the meat hits 155, then have it kick down to 140 to hold the meat?  No problem.  Not having to keep a constant eye on the temp and then manually change the temp for the steps is great.  Just my 2-cents!


----------



## jond36

Anyone use sand as a heat sink in a drip pan?

I have heard it works great and that water tends to hold temps at 212 or boiling point. Is this true? I am no scientist, but my college knowledge tells me that the water would eventually hit 225 if set to that temp. Right?


----------



## kemuri

If the water isn't contained and pressurized, it will be basically impossible to heat it above 212˚ as it will convert to steam at that point.


----------



## old sarge

Here is a link to several areas dealing with the sand versus water issue.  Water will indeed turn to steam at 212 degrees at sea level.  It varies based upon elevation (second link).

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=sand+as+heatsink

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/boiling-points-water-altitude-d_1344.html


----------



## jond36

Ohhh. Got it. Thanks. Majored in law not science. Haha. 

Thanks for the links also. Good read


----------



## kbosch74

Question...why do you use the AMNPS for regular meat smokes?

I'm going to order one for cold smoking (as I had a poor experience using the SI cold smoke plate, as you can see from previous posts).  I'm curious what value I may get from this tool for regular ole pork/beef smokes.

Thanks.


----------



## jond36

My model #1 tends to oversmoke or burn the wood. 

I dont have the amnps yet but i believe it gives a more controlled, long, consistent burn with a thin blue smoke.


----------



## jond36

I dont have any lava rocks but has anyone tried lava rocks in on of these smokers or the MES to control temp swings?


----------



## 801driver

Just curious, I smoked a 9 lb pork butt yesterday in my Smoke-it #2 just setting the knob to 225, and adding a few more wood chips after 3 hours.  Removed it at 195 IT, and it came out excellent, smoky, excellent bark, and moist enough to pull off with a standard fork, had to cut up some of the bark into smaller pieces with a small knife. 

If I made some of the various modifications listed here to prevent the box temperature swings, how would it have affected my end result and made it different?


----------



## puddle jumper

jond36 said:


> I dont have any lava rocks but has anyone tried lava rocks in on of these smokers or the MES to control temp swings?


I haven't tried it yet but its on my list of things to do,,, I like the idea...

PJ


----------



## 1stlink

Or perhaps a Fire Brick or two? Thumbs Up


----------



## kemuri

I've got a #1 and I don't see big air temperature swings.

I've had it about a year and done 17-18 batches in it. I always mount my air sensor roughly in what seems like the midpoint of the meat mass vertically in the box. I typically do 2 butts in it at once at 220˚ and (once it comes up to temp) the air temp fluctuations are quite small. I wonder if the smaller size (less air to heat relative to the mass of meat) is a factor? When I have room I also add in a container with a quart or 2 (depending on space) to my sauce mix to smoke that as well. So that's a bit more mass in there for each smoke.

I also load and lock mine for the duration. Once the meat and wood are in, I don't open it till the meat reaches 200˚ (typically 17-18 hours.) Been working pretty well for me. I use a homemade dry rub, oak and cherry.


----------



## jjrolex

What's an air sensor?


----------



## kemuri

jjrolex said:


> What's an air sensor?


I've got a Black Maverick Dual probe thermometer. 1 senor (probe) goes in the meat to read its temp and one clips to a rack to measure the air temp in the (in my case) smoker.


----------



## jjrolex

Ok…I've got the 732 model. I guess I refer to the one probe as the smoker probe, never heard it called an air sensor before. My bad, thanks for response.


----------



## divotmaker

801Driver said:


> Just curious, I smoked a 9 lb pork butt yesterday in my Smoke-it #2 just setting the knob to 225, and adding a few more wood chips after 3 hours.  Removed it at 195 IT, and it came out excellent, smoky, excellent bark, and moist enough to pull off with a standard fork, had to cut up some of the bark into smaller pieces with a small knife.
> 
> If I made some of the various modifications listed here to prevent the box temperature swings, how would it have affected my end result and made it different?


Great question, 801 - well-put!  That's really the meat of the "to mod or not to mod" question!  If I'm already getting great results with my stock unit (or maybe a stock unit with an Auber PID), how are any other mods going to improve what I already get?  I guess everyone needs to answer that for themselves.  Don't get me wrong - I'm not advocating either approach (mod/no mod), but I tend to lean toward the "no mod" side.  I believe the majority of owners are happy with stock performance (as I have certainly been with a #1 and #2), but some are looking for "more than stock" performance.  I believe everyone has the right to modify any product they buy to suit their needs, but also believe modifications should be undertaken with a clear understanding of the benefit, not just because it seems cool.


----------



## 801driver

I can see making modifications for an improvement or a different end result that you currently are getting. 

I am a tinkerer myself and have modified many items, cars, motorcycles, aircraft, electronic equipment, antennas, mechanical equipment, cooking and grilling equipment etc over the years, but I always had a specific goal in mind that I hoped would give me a better end result for my needs.  Go faster, ride through deeper water, fly faster, or in some cases slower, talk further, pump more, hold more smoke, etc.   

Most of the time I saw a benefit with the end results fitting my needs better.  I was just wondering what the end result benefit might be of having tighter box temperature control on my smokes before I go to the trouble to try it.

Thanks for all the input and information.  This site is great.


----------



## bocaboy

"801", IMHO, the more accurate the temperature the more predictable the results. That's why I chose to buy an Auder PID and to disconnect the built-in thermostat so if I chose to, I could achieve higher temps than 250°. Pork is pretty forgiving with temperature, so I'm not sure I'd use your outcome as the definitive criteria for whether to do a modification or not. As I've said earlier, I do a lot of smoked fish, and I really want to keep the temperature w-a-a-y down low as I apply smoke to the fish. (BTW, for what it's worth, I usually go for 202° on pork butt. At that point it's as tender as can be!)

I can also say that my smoked ribs (225° for 5 hours) is dead-on consistent. There isn't a time when the ribs haven't been tender or perfectly cooked.

So maybe the best thing to say is it depends on what you're cooking and wether you're happy with the outcome, i.e., is it consistent. For me, if I had to do it over again, I'd still make the same modification.

Either way, I like my #2 and love making great Q with it!


----------



## jond36

I wonder if it would make a difference with a large turkey. That seems like something you wouldnt wanna mess with temp swings.


----------



## 801driver

Bocaboy,

Thanks, this is what I was looking for.  I had not thought about smoking at a lower temp. 

So far everything I have smoked has been happy in the 225 temp range. Beef, pork, chicken.  I had not thought about something like fish at a lower temp.  A 30 swing at something like 150 would be a much bigger percentage of error especially with less denser thin meat like fish, it could get a peak burn more than I would care for it to.

What kind of fish do you smoke, thickness, temp, kinds of wood, etc?  We live on the lake but mostly fry or occasionally bake with lemon pepper or something similar. We mostly have crappie, white, striped, and small mouth bass that is relatively thin.  I have smoked salmon on the charcoaler many times in the past, but not in the Smoke-it.

I wonder, does the element heat enough to smolder the wood chips in the normal tray with a partially "on" temp or might something like an AMPS be needed?  Initial full heat at start up might be enough to get it started, but it might not continue smoldering.

What do you smoke over 250?  Something else I had not thought of.

I think I have an old PID controller and most likely enough spare parts to put something together to make this work.  (I am kinda cheep if I have stuff laying around to meet the function)  Right now I can not think of anything I might need to smoke over 250, so might go with a TC in the smoke hole like my external temperature sensors and mount my control equip in a separate box with a recep for the Smoke-it and turn the existing controller to 250.  I would not have a timer function but I can work around that.  It should not take long to tune the controller to provide a constant temp, would have to adjust on a few start ups to get the initial stabilization tuned.

Thanks for the reply and the information.


----------



## divotmaker

801 - Sounds like you have a plan!  I'm not sure what kind of PID you have on-hand, so I'm just providing info for comparison.  The Auber WSD-1503CPH (the unit most of us have, and the one that SI sells) gives you the ability to set 6 different steps.  The steps are triggered by time or temp.  I know the Auber's box and meat probe are tuned to their units, so that's something to consider if using another type of PID.  You'll have to check with the manufacturer as to availability of probes, I would suspect.  I find the Auber to be the single modification to the SI smokers that makes a great smoker spectacular!  The ability to hold any temp accurately, with programmable steps, is just what I was looking for!  Bocaboy said it best - consistency!


----------



## 801driver

The unit I have no where near that flexible.  It is just an industrial controller that would need a piece of type J or K thermocouple wire twisted together in the box at the point where I would monitor the temperature.  I would feed the output signal into a ckt that would vary the power to the heating element.  This would automatically adjust to hold the set temperature very accurately, but would not give me any other functions other than removing the temp spikes.  I will look and think about this some more before I go to much trouble with this.  Thanks for the feedback, and inciting the thoughts.


----------



## divotmaker

No problem, 801!  I only mentioned it because I've spent way too much time reinventing the wheel myself, instead of trusting proven technology!  Cheaper to start with, but costly in the long run!  LOL!


----------



## 801driver

To me this is what these forums are all about.  Thinking about different things to do and ways of doing things.  I had never thought about a lower temperature smoke other than a cold smoke or changing the temp during a smoke.  I do that with grilling all the time, moving stuff around on the grill to different temperature areas, this would be similar.  I had first only considered the element on/off swings which would be easy to program into my unit over a short period of time to hold steady with slight changes as I had varied ambient conditions to fine tune with. but some of you guys are doing a lot more than just maintaining an even temperature.  I will need to go back and dig into things people are smoking and how they are smoking a little more.  I want to be really prepared to tell Wifey why I really need a new gizmo. Ha Ha.

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## divotmaker

801Driver said:


> ...I want to be really prepared to tell Wifey why I really need a new gizmo. Ha Ha.
> 
> Thanks for all the info.


I feel ya, Driver, I feel ya.


----------



## 1stlink

My wish list top item: Auber WSD-1503CPH

My #1 has temp swings that are tolerable for Butts, Ribs,etc. but I like the idea of a PID controller for low temp smokes as well as the option to mod and finish off Foul at about 350 for a crispy skin...


----------



## jond36

No offense at the suggestion, but doesnt your skin get crispy anyhow with the bark?


----------



## 1stlink

My experience is "1" Turkey breast so bear that in mind. On that smoke the skin was not very appealing and was discarded. I'm having a senior moment so I can't really give a good description but as I recall it was still yellowish and dry but not crispy..  I have read that some stick it in an oven at 350 to make the skin crispy...

No offense taken.. :)


----------



## thesneakyzebra

I sprung for the Auber PID since my model 3 took almost 6 hours to cook 3 racks of baby back ribs while set at 250 :( oh well the Auber should serve me well. I don't have a problem with temp other than the constant swings when I smoke something small but I want to be able to fully load this beast and the pid will allow me to do that with great efficiency. I made a small bird last night and it is pretty yummy.


----------



## bocaboy

801Driver said:


> What kind of fish do you smoke, thickness, temp, kinds of wood, etc?


 801,

I live in S. Florida so Kingfish is readily available and one of my favorites. Kingfish is part of the mackerel family and is oily and stands up to smoking.

Here's how I prepare it. First, I use a steak that is at least 1 inch thick, preferably even more. I use a very simple brine. Per quart of water use 2 rounded tablespoons of sea salt, and 1 teaspoon each of garlic and onion powder. Let it stand for 5 minutes so everything gets dissolved and use it as a brine for the fish. Either put in in a glass dish, or even better a plastic bag and let it marinate for at least 3 hours and preferably overnight in the refrigerator.

When you're ready to smoke it, take it from the brine and rinse it briefly in fresh water, then dry it with a paper towel. I coat the steak with a thin coating of EVO and a simple rub, applied SPARINGLY, of kosher salt and pepper. I use 2 medium chunks of maple as my wood and substitute hickory when I can't find maple. I put the cold plate in the SI #2 with the drip pan on top of it filled to the brim with ice cubes.

Set the Auber PID to come on at 200° for 18 minutes (.3 setting) which is enough to ignite the wood. Turn off the heat and just let the smoke permeate the cold fish for about 20-25 minutes. Then, turn the heat back on for .2 (12 minutes) to reignite the wood, shut the heat off for another 20-25 minutes. Open the smoker and remove the cold plate and drip pan, close it back up and raise the temperature to 225° and cook the Kingfish until it's internal temperature is 140°.

Remove the fish from the smoker and let it cool for about 15 minutes. Remove the skin and flake and debone the fish into a bowl. I then add a stick or two of finely chopped celery and about 2 tablespoons of well chopped red onion. Add 1/3 cup of Hellman's Mayonaise (adjust the mayo for how moist you want the fish salad) and mix well. You should NOT need any additional salt or seasoning, but certainly taste and correct any seasoning you think it may need. In my experience it has plenty of taste without any additional salt or pepper. Put it back in the refrigerator for storage. In a good container it will last at least two weeks. (The salt acts as a preservative.)

Good luck, and enjoy!


----------



## 1stlink

Sounds great Boca boy. Thanks for sharing. Have you used this method on other fish like mullet? Others?


----------



## divotmaker

jond36 said:


> No offense at the suggestion, but doesnt your skin get crispy anyhow with the bark?


Hey jond,  I've smoked chickens both analog and digital.  If you are limited to 250 degrees (analog), you'll have skin that is done and brown, but it's not crispy.  It's kind of chewy.  With a unit that has an Auber, with the stock controller bypassed, you can go above the 250 limit.  Running it up to 325, toward the end, will leave you more of a "roasted" chicken skin; dark and crispy!


----------



## old sarge

Quick bit of news;  SI now has a lower wattage/priced Auber  controller for the model 1 and 2 smokers.  That should help out those with the smaller smokers yearning for crispy skin.


----------



## jond36

I decided to build a PID from some Hong Kong parts off Amazon for 20 bucks. Its a gamble but a lot cheaper. 

Stupid bills. :P


----------



## bocaboy

1stlink, IMHO mullet is too dry for smoking. I am a bit mystified as to why so many people like it. I have tried Bluefish and Mackerel and both are excellent alternatives to Kingfish, but harder to find in Florida. I also smoked Chilean Sea Bass, and it was amazing. It has the texture of Sablefish when it's smoked, but it is so-o expensive (and overfished) that I don't do it except on very special occasions. Like my birthday, coming up in April!!


----------



## bigwheel

(sorry shoulda gave a quote. Did not realize this thread was so long..was trying to reply to a guy about a smoker. Quoting is our friend)

Never heard of it but yall have made me want one real bad. I was sorta eyeing the future for a januine Smokin Tex..but looks like this gizmo could save a person some bucks. Yall keep giving it compliments I will have to get the Warden to have santa add it to his list. Thanks and welcome over here.


----------



## ndkoze

bigwheel said:


> (sorry shoulda gave a quote. Did not realize this thread was so long..was trying to reply to a guy about a smoker. Quoting is our friend)
> 
> Never heard of it but yall have made me want one real bad. I was sorta eyeing the future for a januine Smokin Tex..but looks like this gizmo could save a person some bucks. Yall keep giving it compliments I will have to get the Warden to have santa add it to his list. Thanks and welcome over here.


You should be able to upgrade to a bigger size and/or get a lot of accessories like a PID, extra shelves, etc for the money you will save. I have a SI #3 and I love it.


----------



## old sarge

jond36 - nothing wrong with do it yourself PID.  More money left over for meat!


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Get a PID that will Ramp/Soak so you can program steps, it's an extremely handy feature.





~Martin


----------



## 1stlink

Thanks for the comeback Bocaboy. I saved your original post for future smoking of kings hopefully.. :grilling_smilie:


----------



## jond36

Just made my PID. Easy as pie and works flawlessly. The only option that doesnt work is that it runs on Celsius. 

If someone can tell me how to post pics i will.


----------



## smoker21

Jond36.  Just above the reply box are. 4 buttons.  The 3rd one is for adding pictures.  I'd be very interested in your pic's as well as a how to for dummy's on your "easy as pie"  build.

Thanks in Advance.

JD


----------



## emon1

Yes, it is a knockoff of the Smokin Tex, which is itself a knockoff of the Cookshack smoker. Each one gets cheaper as you get farther from the original.


----------



## bigwheel

Well guess I best go brush up on the aconyms around here but a PID is way over my pay grade. What do it do?  If it has anything to do with compooters and cell phones I aint interested. Hey now did go check out the recommended model. Looked good at a distance till they showed a person in the pic fixing to stick a rack of ribs in it. That 300 buck version is mighty small. Think my Shitzu would be a tight fit. And they did not seem eager to show any more reasonable sized variants. Ok..swinging back to the Smokin Tex.  Thanks.


----------



## jond36

CAM00219.jpg



__ jond36
__ Mar 18, 2014






Here is a rear view of the wiring. Just slice the positive and negative in an extension cord. Leave the ground wire alone (green wire).


----------



## jond36

CAM00218.jpg



__ jond36
__ Mar 18, 2014


----------



## jond36

CAM00208.jpg



__ jond36
__ Mar 18, 2014






The 110 is Celsius. 230f. 

To calculate the difference:

(C x 1.8) + 32 = F

(110 x 1.8) + 32 = F
(198) + 32 = 230f


----------



## divotmaker

emon1 said:


> Yes, it is a knockoff of the Smokin Tex, which is itself a knockoff of the Cookshack smoker. Each one gets cheaper as you get farther from the original.



Sorry, but I read this exact same post almost a year ago, on another forum. It was probably made by someone who owns none of the three.


----------



## jond36

In my opinion, it truely doesnt matter what smoker you have or how much it costs, as long as you get good eats.


----------



## bigwheel

Very eloquent prose. I know some folks who could kick all coolas using ten pounds of Kingsford and a grate out out of an old ice box. It aint fair..I admit.


----------



## smoke happens

bigwheel said:


> If it has anything to do with compooters and cell phones I aint interested.


Not sure if it was your intention or not, but thanks for the laugh. The comedic irony that you're posting on an internet forum after turning your nose up to "compooters" is hilarious.


----------



## divotmaker

Smoke Happens said:


> Not sure if it was your intention or not, but thanks for the laugh. The comedic irony that you're posting on an internet forum after turning your nose up to "compooters" is hilarious.


Ha!  I thought exactly the same thing when I read this!  ROFL!!  Anyone who can post on a forum like this can certainly use a PID!  They're really not that hard.  Wonder if he has a cell phone, too?!


----------



## flipinjig

I have a smokin it and love it. It's so well insulated, when it's 250 degrees inside ,you can hug the outside. Better insulation mean shorter smokin time. All stainless steel with a thermostat to monitor inside temp. Very simple to use. It will last and last.


----------



## jond36

Anyone soak their chuncks for a SI? I know every smoker is different,but i have yet to try it in an SI.


----------



## spresso

I used to, it was a must in my weber,  but with the smoking-it its absolutely not necessary.   in fact you can vary the amount and lengths of your smoke (for same amount of wood)  by using a couple of the following techniques:

1, don't just use 1 larger chunk if you want quick and more sustained smoke in the same session.  I shave off a few slivers of wood from my chunks I use and place it beside the chunks,  the slivers will give off a quick puff of smoke in a hurry that will subside just in time for the bigger piece to come online  :-)

2,  run a test to see which part of you smoke box is the hotter-cooler.   easy to do with the following method:

running an empty smoker and empty smoke box, place a thin aluminum foil (not the heavy duty kind) on the bottom of the smoke box. cover the bottom of it perfectly.

turn the smoker on max for a few hours.

let smoker cool down , then open the smoke box and observe the aluminum foil .  you will see a discolored piece of foil .  the more discoloration the hotter that location is.

next time you smoke, place your wood at the desired location....

now you can vary the *intensity*, *length *and *speed *of smoke by using one or both of these methods.

one other thing I discovered, some type of woods like it hotter, others like it cooler. 

you can get some really sweet smelling smoke this way...

HTH

Zed


----------



## bocaboy

Jond36, read this article and you'll never soak wood again. It's really a myth. I use both a Smokin-It #2 and a Big Green Egg and soaking wood just releases steam until the wood dries out.


----------



## shtrdave

I use something like this to cut the big chunks into the size I want I also use chips at times depending on the temp and length of the cook. I have a cookshack but same idea.


----------



## larryn

I just bought the #3 after reading some reviews and I LOVE it.   I had been smoking using the Big Green Egg which did a great job but couldn't handle much at a time.   Last night I smoked 2 racks of ribs and they came out incredible.  The unit is all stainless steel and has no plastic parts to break or wear out.  I owned a restaurant for many years and this reminds me of a piece of commercial restaurant equipment.   I know they're a little expensive but I was really impressed with the quality.


----------



## divotmaker

Congrats, Larry!  Glad to hear you like your SI!  Come on over to the SI forum, too, if you have time.


----------



## jond36

CAM00238.jpg



__ jond36
__ Mar 30, 2014
__ 5






Notice my new and improved homemade stainless steel pid. :)

Now to get a bigger smoker than a #1


----------



## smoker21

Nice job jond36 !


----------



## jond36

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=261441564725

http://m.ebay.com/itm/131089120235?nav=SEARCH

Both of these plus an extension cord will get you a stainless pid for about 40 bucks. You just need something to cut holes in the project box. Just saying. Worked for me. 

Jon


----------



## rustyandlou

We purchased a smoking-it smoker for Christmas.  LOVE IT. We smoke everything, fish, shrimp, pork loin, chicken, it's great.  Easy to work, even easier to clean.  Planning to smoke prime rib for Easter.  Definitely get a digital thermometer, it's worth every penny. The company was easy to deal with, very professional.  The smoker was well packaged for shipping.  Can't say enough good things- buy one and enjoy!


----------



## divotmaker

RustyandLou said:


> We purchased a smoking-it smoker for Christmas.  LOVE IT. We smoke everything, fish, shrimp, pork loin, chicken, it's great.  Easy to work, even easier to clean.  Planning to smoke prime rib for Easter.  Definitely get a digital thermometer, it's worth every penny. The company was easy to deal with, very professional.  The smoker was well packaged for shipping.  Can't say enough good things- buy one and enjoy!


That's awesome, RustyandLou! Come visit us over on the www.smokinitforums.com when you have the chance!


----------



## intruder

I just bought one.  I'll let you know how it is as soon as it arrives.  I read quite a few reviews and they all seemed very good.

Again, I'll let you know as It should be here by next weekend.


----------



## divotmaker

Intruder said:


> I just bought one.  I'll let you know how it is as soon as it arrives.  I read quite a few reviews and they all seemed very good.
> 
> Again, I'll let you know as It should be here by next weekend.


Welcome to the party, Intruder!  You won't be disappointed!  Follow the seasoning instructions, and you'll be ready to rock and roll.  What model did you get?  Oh, and join us over at the Smokin-It forum, too, if you have the chance!


----------



## old sarge

Join as many forums as you can.  They are all good and share what your learn.


----------



## jond36

Does anyone know whether or not this smoker is hotter near the top? If it was an oven, yes. With the hole on top with the open air, who knows.


----------



## smoker21

Jond36.  They all are hotter at the top.  If only Todd could invent a convection smoker.
LOL


----------



## shtrdave

They do have a convection smoker, it is called a pellet grill.


----------



## divotmaker

I use an Auber PID, and have the permanently-mounted Auber cabinet probe (highly recommend, btw).  The instructions from Auber are to mount the probe as high as possible in the box, as this is where the temp is the most consistent.  I have my probe about 3" below the top (in between where the top shelf would be in either the high or low side rack positions).  After doing an autotune with the permanent probe, my box temps are incredibly accurate and consistent.  So, I guess the Auber guys know what they're talking about!


----------



## shtrdave

Anyone with a #4. how far apart are the rack positions, the site say inside 30 5/8 high is that measured from the floor of the inside or from the lower rack. Also with the Auber will it get to 300° to do chicken skin better? Would it be high enough to hang 24" summer sausage from the top rack and still have clearance to the smoke box so it doesn't burn or over cook the bottoms?
 thank you


----------



## diggingdogfarm

@shtrdave,

The rack positions are 2.5 inches apart.
It's 30+ inches from the ceiling of the smoker to the top of the smoke box.
You'll have to *bypass the stock controller* to increase the temperature to 300° with the Auber controller.
I plan to make a smokestick holder that rests of the very top of the rack supports....smoking 24" sausage shouldn't be a problem....although a simple heat diffuser may be needed prevent the bottoms of the sausages from getting too hot.

HTH

~Martin


----------



## shtrdave

Thank you Martin, that is the info I was looking for. Now to finish up the spot for it in the back room.
How do you like yours? Is it worth the cash, I was looking at an Amerique from Cookshack but this but this one looks to be a nit larger.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

I bought it mostly for smoking sausage and cured meats....I certainly think it's worth it, especially compared to most other options.



~Martin


----------



## ahakohda

I finally got around to experiment with model#3. I drilled two 1/2" holes at the bottom to the right side and widened dripping hole to aprox 3/4". Loaded up AMNPS with pitmaster mix and light it up. Smoker was at 225F. I placed four chicken halves (two with rub and two without for my daughter) and one slab of baby back ribs. AMNPS was performing outstanding. It burned to white ashes in a little over 9 hours.

 Chicken were ready in 3 hours and ribs in 6. I just did ribs a lazy way - not a 3-2-1 I usually do. Everything was very testy.













photo(1).JPG



__ ahakohda
__ Jun 5, 2014


















photo.JPG



__ ahakohda
__ Jun 5, 2014


----------



## jond36

Looks great! Does the pellet smoke give a cleaner, nicer TBS rather than chunks?


----------



## ahakohda

To me main reason to use AMNPS in smokin-it is to have a constant smoke through out the process without opening doors to add another chunk of wood. I noticed one chunk of wood lasts for about 40 minutes if not less.


----------



## jond36

Whoa! Mine lasts 4 hours. I actually bring the smoker up to temp first so it doesnt burn. For me, after 4 hours I dont need any more smoke.

My PID turns the element on in off every other second keeping the element cooler. I do still play with idea of buying an amnps though.


----------



## ahakohda

I am also using Auber PID. And I am referring to wood chunks that came with smokin-it. As per manual only one goes in at the time. And after 40 min there are no smoke left. So before I drilled holes for AMNPS I use to opened doors every hour to add one chunk which is leads to a longer smoking time.

Also because those chunks wont ignite with temperatures below 180 it was virtually impossible to smoke fish. Now I can set temp as low as I need and rely on AMNPS for smoke.


----------



## jond36

Very true. Those wood dowels dry out fast.


----------



## jond36

http://www.ironchefsmoker.com/smokers

Anyone know if this is a direct knock off of the smokin it?


----------



## campchef1

I have seen thease smokers featured on the food network show. Iron Chef America about 5 years ago

 not shure if this was a knock of


----------



## Bearcarver

jond36 said:


> http://www.ironchefsmoker.com/smokers
> 
> Anyone know if this is a direct knock off of the smokin it?


Probably no more than the Smokin-it is a knock-off of the Cookshack.


 


----------



## geerock

And the Smokin Tex is a knock off of .............


----------



## ndkoze

I think they are all knockoffs of the CookShack which I am pretty sure was the original.

To me, the Smokin-It seems to be where the value is. The price is lower comparatively, some of the components like the casters and grates are beefier than the other knock-offs and the replacement parts are much cheaper as well.


----------



## Bearcarver

NDKoze said:


> I think they are all knockoffs of the CookShack which I am pretty sure was the original.
> 
> To me, the Smokin-It seems to be where the value is. The price is lower comparatively, some of the components like the casters and grates are beefier than the other knock-offs and the replacement parts are much cheaper as well.


That's probably all about right.

Bear


----------



## divotmaker

Doesn't matter to me.  I love my Smokin-It smokers (Model 1 and 2), and believe they are the best "bang for the buck" out there!  Apparently, no one company has bothered to patent any of their designs, so they're fair game!  I'm sure the owners of all the companies we're talking about copy a thing or two from each other..."Hey, they have better casters!," or "Hey, they have 2 handles, and we only have one!"  You get the picture.  The bottom line is a). What's the quality of the build when you receive the smoker?  b).  How good does it work?  c).  How does the company treat you with tech support, parts, warranty, etc.?

You get the picture.  They're all great products to their respective owners/customers, I'm sure.  There are those that will "only" own a xyz-brand smoker (insert name here), and are not open-minded enough to consider anything else.  Then, there are those that have an opinion on every smoker, even though they own none of them.  So, just like those of us who took a chance on a young company, and pulled the trigger on a Smokin-It, everyone has to make up their own minds.  The size of the the SI section on this forum, and the incredible growth of the company forum, speaks volumes about SI.

Like I said, doesn't matter who was first.  All I know is I'm a loyal "lifer" for SI.


----------



## jond36

Their bio says 20 years. Cant be that good if they have been in the dark for 20 years.


----------



## marauder

i have an electric smoker smoking-it# 1 thats right i use electric  ... sometimes.. it is a perfect set it and forget it smoker  .. couple chunks of wood ....put the meat in cold turn om the analog settings and pull out  when IT is ready .....i use a thermoprobe!   meat is moist because of the design  no water pan needed. just a  tight little bomb of a  smoker!


----------



## marauder

WP_000711.jpg



__ marauder
__ Feb 19, 2014
__ 2


----------



## divotmaker

Nice Little Guy, Marauder!


----------



## wingzofsteel

MARAUDER said:


> WP_000711.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ marauder
> __ Feb 19, 2014
> __ 2



I have one just like it. In fact I just finished an eight pound Boston Butt and I swear it gets better and better with each smoke. I've been toying with the idea of making the amazen (AMNPS?) pellet tube but I am fearful of messing it up. However I do like the idea of using pellets.


----------



## marauder

ive used pellets  and chips in the smoke box supplied ... line the inner  chunk tray with foil and with a pen or pencil poke smaller holes where the larger ones are ....  works.....  smokes  big  time but i still  like the idea of chunks !


----------



## divotmaker

I'm a chunk guy (and a "chunky" guy...lol).  With good-quality wood, like Fruitawood or Maine Grilling Woods, I've never had an issue with either not enough smoke, or not being able to get smoke at low-temp.  I use an Auber PID, and see that smoke starts rolling around 75° box temp.  If it ain't broke, don't fix it!  But, I would bet that the foil method, or the chip screen, would be great for pellets.  Me?  I get what I need from chunks, so I don't find the need to experiment with other shapes (chips or pellets).


----------



## padronman

Im a chunk guy as well.  Have the Smokin-It #2 and love it.  Like was said above I always get great quality smoke from the chunks.  Why go drilling into a damn fine smoker to use pellets? 













DSC_0380.JPG



__ padronman
__ May 31, 2014






oh and invest in the stand made for these boxes.....sturdy and makes it so I don't have to bend over to see inside.

Scott


----------



## jond36

I wish i could just have a #4 so i wouldnt have to bend over, but im just a few pennies shy.

So not to rant, but i just have a question. Why invest $1400 into a #4 when two #3's could cover the same amount of meat for $1000.

Likewise, the Weber 36" ranch kettle is like $2000. Why not just buy two, three, or even several of the 26" or 22" kettles for a tenth of the price. 

No offense to those who have them.


----------



## padronman

jond36 said:


> I wish i could just have a #4 so i wouldnt have to bend over, but im just a few pennies shy.
> 
> So not to rant, but i just have a question. Why invest $1400 into a #4 when two #3's could cover the same amount of meat for $1000.
> 
> Likewise, the Weber 36" ranch kettle is like $2000. Why not just buy two, three, or even several of the 26" or 22" kettles for a tenth of the price.
> 
> No offense to those who have them.


Good points......not sure I have an answer for ya 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I would pay xtra for the #4 so I didn't have a bunch of smokers on my patio.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Why a #4 rather than a couple #3's?

Because capacity isn't the only issue for some folks.




~Martin


----------



## divotmaker

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Why a #4 rather than a couple #3's?
> 
> Because capacity isn't the only issue for some folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Well-put, as usual, Martin!  Some folks would want the capacity without doubling the work, or the footprint.  If I had a small commercial operation, I'd be all over the #4 - it's a formidable beast!  And, Scott - couldn't agree more with your comments about the holes and the cart!


----------



## ndkoze

The other thing the #4 gives you is height which is nice if you want to hang sausage links without the bottoms being too close to the heating element.

If I had the money, I would be all over the #4 too.


----------



## jond36

Oh yes. Forgot about the rib and sausage hangers.

Anyone have $1400 I can borrow?


----------



## mark4mn

IMG_0686.jpg



__ mark4mn
__ Jul 4, 2014





4 th of July...

Model 2 - 10 lbs pork shoulder

Model 3 - 8 slabs of pork ribs

Chargriller Outlaw - soon to have 50 BBQ'd oysters, burgers, dogs

Does this seem a bit anal to anyone???? (hehehe...)

HAPPY 4th to all!!!

Mark


----------



## Bearcarver

Mark4mn said:


> 4 th of July...
> 
> Model 2 - 10 lbs pork shoulder
> 
> Model 3 - 8 slabs of pork ribs
> 
> Chargriller Outlaw - soon to have 50 BBQ'd oysters, burgers, dogs
> 
> Does this seem a bit anal to anyone???? (hehehe...)
> 
> HAPPY 4th to all!!!
> 
> Mark


Anal???  Nah!!

Sounds a little too far from my house though!!

Have a Great 4th!!

Bear


----------



## big fish

I've had nothing but problems with mine (Smokinit #3). I got 2 good smokes out of it (babybacks) and it produced some mighty fine ribs. I really wanted to like it.The controller was bad and was replaced pretty quickly. Unfortunately, it was replaced with another bad one, so I gave up on it. I then bypassed it with a digital PID Auber and the instructions were poorly written. I missed 3 smokes at parties I promised to do (family gatherings). Needless to say, I was pissed and frustrated. The Admin over there banned me too, after he of course, bad mouthed me and said his peace before he did. So glad he has nothing to do with the company.

Anyway, I am looking for another electric smoker to replace the SI #3. Any suggestions? I'll be doing mostly ribs and pulled pork.


Happy 4th!!!


----------



## old sarge

From reading the posts here and on the SI site, the vast majority of SI users have had great success without any modifications  or needing to go the digital route. Just a learning curve that many adapted to. Same holds true for those using another fine electric smoker from SmokinTex. It too is analog, has swings in temp and has a very good following  of happy users. Those few who have incorporated the Auber into their SI smoker did not seem to have any problems that could not be overcome.


----------



## old sarge

Mark,

Nice set up. One cannot have too much outdoor cooking gear. But one can have too little.

I still have my old stick burner even though I moved to electric. And my 30+ year old Weber even though I grill mostly with gas.  Just cannot let go of old friends, who still see action once in a while.

Happy Independence Day!

Dave


----------



## divotmaker

Mark4mn said:


> IMG_0686.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ mark4mn
> __ Jul 4, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 th of July...
> 
> Model 2 - 10 lbs pork shoulder
> 
> Model 3 - 8 slabs of pork ribs
> 
> Chargriller Outlaw - soon to have 50 BBQ'd oysters, burgers, dogs
> 
> Does this seem a bit anal to anyone???? (hehehe...)
> 
> HAPPY 4th to all!!!
> 
> Mark


I have the "downsized" version of your setup - a model 1 and 2!  Not "anal" at all!  Load 'em to the hilt, brother!


----------



## old sarge

The offset in the background looks similar to mine except for the placement of the lower drum.  Mine is on the left.  Semi retired at this point!


----------



## big fish

Sarge, shipping was delayed, the Owner was moving and the unit came late and the cart was bent when it arrived - the packaging was fine, yet the cart was damaged. I bent it back into place - wasn't easy, I was in a motorcycle accident, so my arms and wrists are toast. I think I just got a lemon, 2x. The unit temp was all over the place - but just stayed under 185. I got 2 or 3 good smokes out of it. It was definitely the controller. I did a long smoke (butt) and the thing would not go over 185, it did once, but that was it. I had to finish it in the oven. The new controller and element was sent out within a week. The new controller had black residue on it, so I just put it in, but didn't bother hooking it up and testing it. I have been in the low voltage business for over 20 years and know fried electronics. I just bypassed it with the PID controller. Then, the instructions to autotune the PID were off and worded where I saw many people questioning it on the forums (hours of searching for answers) and were also frustrated. I got booted off the forum because I spoke my mind and didn't hold back and the Admin took offense to it - not knowing that Admin wrote it - right after he bad mouthed me. I might have been a bit more tactful, had I'd known that he wrote it. So much for constructive criticism. On top of all this, I was supposed to do a smoke today with it. It's the 3rd time I had to pull out of it and explain to my family and friends why I was grilling ribs on the BBQ. The whole ordeal just has me frustrated.

Anyway, on the hunt for a new electric smoker. Hope ya had a great 4th!


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Maybe someone should make a simple instructional video on using the Auder PID. 
It's really not at all difficult. :smile:
I have two Smokin-It smokers and four PID controllers and they've all worked great for me..



~Martin


----------



## old sarge

Yes Ernie, I have had a nice and quiet 4th.  I am glad you mentioned that you could have been a tad more tactful. And I am sorry you have had a bad experience when most have had a good experience.  I gave my brother a model 3 a couple of years back and unmodified he is very pleased with the results.  Yes, the temp swings are present:  shoots over the set temp, them shuts down till it is below the set temp. And the food is good.  It is done when it is done.  And it can be frustrating. I own a CS. And it is digital. No two racks of ribs are identical and their tenderness can vary even when cooked/smoked simultaneously. It is something I live with. Smoked butts?  Same thing. The difference is not that great, but I too expected perfection.  But the units are made by man, and that means nothing will be perfect. Pretty close, but not perfect. 

My suggestion is to look over the unit you have, and go back to the instructions and have some patience and give it another shot. There is a learning curve. Look at all the posts on MasterBuilt. Nothing but problems with the newer units yet people still swear by and sometimes at them, and continue to produce good food. Just have to work around the quirks.

Here and on other sites I am a member of I read all the time of folks looking for the elusive thin blue smoke.  They drill extra holes in order to use a device called the AMNPS (or is it ANMPS).  Anyway, they mod their unit and get the smoke they want. They have drilled the SI and ST units in order to accomplish this as increased air flow is required. And for them it works.  It is a good accessory.  So you are not alone in trying to tweak a great smoker into a unit that performs to their/your expectations. 

You said here and at the SI site that you got good ribs. That is good news.  Butts as you know are cooked to an internal temp.  That takes time.  Lots of it. My CS can take 14 to 16 hours for a good size pork shoulder. The SI, un-modified can take the same amount of time. And do it at a lower cost. 

I wish you well in the future. And good luck in your quest for the perfect smoker.

Dave


----------



## big fish

"Perfect smoker?" Lol, no such animal...just one that works.  ;-)


----------



## divotmaker

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Maybe someone should make a simple instructional video on using the Auder PID.
> It's really not at all difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two Smokin-It smokers and four PID controllers and they've all worked great for me..
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


And, like the rest of us, you apparently did it without a video!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Folks can also download the manual, from Auber, and figure it out on their own...it's really not that hard; just takes a little effort to learn.


----------



## old sarge

I don't know what to say Ernie.  You did say you got good ribs, got 2 - 3 good smokes.  Then replaced the controller and added the Auber unit, which by all accounts takes the analog smoker to new heights of preciseness.


----------



## big fish

There are only 3 things that could actually be wrong with this smoker. It's pretty simple really. There is the controller, the heating element, and the wiring. If it doesn't work, it is one of the 3. The wiring is fine, I opened it and checked it first. The heating element I would suspect would be difficult to test, but it gets hot on command from the controller (which I think is a variable resistance) - meaning that it is more intense as you turn the knob up (increase the temp.) The controller was definitely the culprit. Might have been a bad batch - because the second one (replacement) looked fried. It happens - and it has, as I am in the low voltage business.


----------



## old sarge

Ernie,

I would ask for another controller.  They are inexpensive. Here is another option for you.  At your own expense though, you may want to contact the company at the link I have provided and discuss what you have (SI3 and it's specs) and see what they recommend.  If the controller in the SI units are, as I suspect, of the capillary type, the line leading to the control may be dented a tad thus preventing the contained fluid from working the unit as designed.  They are a US based company.  It is worth a shot considering the time and money you have invested.

If it were me, I would not give up just as a matter of pride.  I am very stiff necked that way. But it is not my money nor my frustration. 

 http://www.tempco.com/Catalog/Section 13-pdf/Bulb_Capillary_Thermostats.pdf


----------



## big fish

"the line leading to the control may be dented a tad" What line Sarge? I saw a line (I guess maybe 16 gauge white) had a little chink (bulge) in it, but didn't think anything of it. It's the thinner one that goes up to the controller with the crimp cap connector on it. I took pictures when I had it opened and will upload tomorrow.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

The capillary line from the bulb (temperature sensor) inside the smoker chamber  to the controller.




DivotMaker said:


> And, like the rest of us, you apparently did it without a video!  Folks can also download the manual, from Auber, and figure it out on their own...it's really not that hard; just takes a little effort to learn.



Apparently it's not easy for everyone....a video would, hopefully, eliminate a lot of unnecessary drama! :smile:


~Martin


----------



## old sarge

Ernie,

IF the temp sensor in the box of the smoker is of the capillary type, the switch in the controller depends upon fluid, thus the capillary.  If the fluid is restricted, it will not work to control temp properly.  I suspect that the controller is of the capillary type which is why I sent the link.  You can also call Steve or email him and ask for another temp sensor, under warranty and see if that solves the problem. Just be careful when handling the line from the temp sensor. If it is not capillary, then it could still be bad.


----------



## big fish

From what I can tell, Sarge, it looks like a simple rheostat and not a thermostat. But since it has a temp probe, it just might be a thermostat. Anyone?


----------



## old sarge

As I said, I do not know for sure, I am only suspecting what it is.  But you might very well be correct.  Variable resistance to the element, but something has to signal when to power up and down based upon temperature readings inside the smoker.  Send Steve an nice email on Monday and work with him on this. I am sure the solution is simple.

Someone on this forum may have the solution as well.


----------



## big fish

After doing research, you are correct, Sarge. It is a capillary type thermostat. I just can't find the exact part number.


----------



## jond36

CAM00350.jpg



__ jond36
__ Jul 5, 2014






Happy 4th all!!

Model 1. 15 pounds of butts. And no problems at all with SI.


----------



## old sarge

Get with Steve next week and see if he has a replacement probe/sensor. Otherwise, give Tempco a call next week.  They may be able to help. It might be pricey, you may need to purchase the entire unit from probe to controller. I don't know what they charge. Make sure you have cabinet penetration opening measurements if you go this route. But I would still get with Steve first and try to work this out amicably. With your unit being used and somewhat modified, I don't believe it is returnable.  So it is really down to working with what you have and replacing what components need replacing under warranty.  But I think you have the unit connected up and the AT takes time to settle in, maybe a couple of hours or so.  So give it another shot. Tempco should be a last resort.

If it comes down to TEMPCO, and they can help, it will still be far less investment than going the CS route.

Good luck.


----------



## smokin pastor

Sarge- you are a kind, patient, considerate man.  I always enjoy reading and learning from, your posts!  I am getting ready to step up to the "set it and forget it" world of electric smokers.  And as I have previously mentioned to you- my unit of choice is Smokin It.  I was sad over the cost of the shipping a fully decked out unit- 2 or 3; only to find out that the Smokin It factory is an hour and a half from my door step!  Now I am really excited! And just this past week I sold my old (1 ton iron side) Brinkmann Smoke King wood burner for $100.  It's time to take a drive to Montgomery, MI!


----------



## old sarge

Welcome Pastor!  It has been quite a while.  Yes, Steve moved his operation from Ohio.  Yes, the shipping is a killer.  But it is FedEx, quick, and secure rather than inexpensive freight and a couple of weeks out.  Give Steve a yell and I am sure he will great you and go over everything on the spot.  Then just pack it up and enjoy.  

Dave


----------



## sandlapper

DivotMaker,

I see above you mentioned 50 BBQ'ed Oysters. Perhaps some of the finest oysters in the country are right in our coastal waters, and I had not heard of BBQ'ed oysters until a recent trip to Philadelphia took me to a downtown restaurant that served them and they were great.

Would you give some detail on how you BBQ them- I would like a try at that when the weather cools a bit.


----------



## old sarge

jond36,

That's what I like to see. 

Dave


----------



## jond36

Thanks. My new thing is 250F. Cooks faster and still is tender as ever. The only difference I see is that drippings tend to burn more.

Just cooked up some bb ribs an hour ago and they were overcooked in 4 hours, but were as tender as ever even at hot temps.


----------



## old sarge

I will occasionally go higher to render excess fat, then back off for the slow and low.


----------



## big fish

kbosch74, I had the same problem. Mine is stamped with a 05-12-2013 date and I ordered it in June 2014 - so it sat somewhere for over a year before I got it. I really wanted to like it and for the most part, the guys at their forums (although it is said it is not company run/supported) were extremely helpful. It did reach 225 (at least I think it did - I didn't have a thermometer and took 5 hours) 2-3 times (when I first used it) and the ribs were slammin' - near perfect. After that, it wouldn't go over 185 degrees. The Owner sent me a new controller and element - I replaced my controller - same results - just wouldn't get over 185 degrees. Drove me crazy. The new controller has a "149 degrees C" (I think that is about 300 degrees fahrenheit) stamped on it. Obviously, they are bad batch of controllers OR I think they just might be the incorrect ones for the #3 - which surprises me, because they are not inferior (made by EGO). I now know a lot about thermostats and how they work (THANKS SARGE). I can not speak for the others (who have the #1 and #2 or even the #3 for that matter). It seems to be a #3 specific. I had to spend another $215 plus shipping and another $22.50 plus shipping for an Auber and thru-wall probe. It auto tuned correctly, but the directions were a bit confusing. The time spent trying to get the SI #3 to work correctly (and I still haven't - time wise and disgusted) - had I had to do it all again, I would have went with the CookShack - it is already set up to do all this and about the same cost - minus the cart (slightly smaller interior). I was going to send it back, it was still covered, but I threw the box out (I never do that) and the Owner told me to "just get one from FedEX." It would cost me nearly $150 to send back a defective unit. It's over a month now and the whole thing has gotten me so disgusted with the ordeal it is sitting in the back of my garage. I can't (in good conscience) sell it to anyone. Lesson learned.


----------



## smokinmilkman

Never heard of it for about the same price you can get a master built electric which I use and love


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Big Fish said:


> kbosch74
> , I had the same problem. Mine is stamped with a 05-12-2013 date and I ordered it in June 2014 - so it sat somewhere for over a year before I got it. I really wanted to like it and for the most part, the guys at their forums (although it is said it is not company run/supported) were extremely helpful. It did reach 225 (at least I think it did - I didn't have a thermometer and took 5 hours) 2-3 times (when I first used it) and the ribs were slammin' - near perfect. After that, it wouldn't go over 185 degrees. The Owner sent me a new controller and element - I replaced my controller - same results - just wouldn't get over 185 degrees. Drove me crazy. The new controller has a "149 degrees C" (I think that is about 300 degrees fahrenheit) stamped on it. Obviously, they are bad batch of controllers OR I think they just might be the incorrect ones for the #3 - which surprises me, because they are not inferior (made by EGO). I now know a lot about thermostats and how they work (THANKS SARGE). I can not speak for the others (who have the #1 and #2 or even the #3 for that matter). It seems to be a #3 specific. I had to spend another $215 plus shipping and another $22.50 plus shipping for an Auber and thru-wall probe. It auto tuned correctly, but the directions were a bit confusing. The time spent trying to get the SI #3 to work correctly (and I still haven't - time wise and disgusted) - had I had to do it all again, I would have went with the CookShack - it is already set up to do all this and about the same cost - minus the cart (slightly smaller interior). I was going to send it back, it was still covered, but I threw the box out (I never do that) and the Owner told me to "just get one from FedEX." It would cost me nearly $150 to send back a defective unit. It's over a month now and the whole thing has gotten me so disgusted with the ordeal it is sitting in the back of my garage. I can't (in good conscience) sell it to anyone. Lesson learned.



I'd buy it in a second if you were closer.
They're good smokers.



~Martin


----------



## big fish

Where do you live? I travel a lot. I'll give you a good deal.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Chemung County, near Horseheads.




~Martin


----------



## old sarge

Martin, Ernie,

Sounds like this could be a win win, if you two can connect. 

Dave


----------



## big fish

Up near Elmira, halfway to where my cousins are. My buddy is up there - maybe you know him, Joe Sheshane? I am headed to Maryland, Tennessee, Florida in September. I thought maybe you would be on the way. Dig, I might be headed up to Honesdale the end of August and if you want to meet somewhere, I will bring it. Auber (bypassed-permanent wall mounted) , Cart, SI #3, Cord hook, useless Rib Hooks, Chip insert. They owe me a cover - but not holding my breath - 500 beans.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

No, I don't know Joe.
I'm seriously interested in it if you can deliver...there's no way I'll be able to meet-up anywhere.





~Martin


----------



## old sarge

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## elkmaster101

SMOKEHOUSE.jpg



__ elkmaster101
__ Apr 5, 2012
__ 1


















IMGP0337.JPG



__ elkmaster101
__ Jan 4, 2012





  We have all seen my little walk-in smoker going to fire her up this week on the 7/12/14 do out some beacons, hams, brats, summer sausages and breakfast sausage links, and patties. doing a wet cure Beacon recipe. fast cure it in 4 1/2 Days, would like to smoke the premade patties of breakfast sausages (Pork)not cook totally just cold smoke them, then take them from smoker to freezer, is this pos. with out getting a bug. I will be doing a cold smoking with a temp around 105 deg for 6 hours or so. or should I fire up the burner and take the patties to 150 min. like my beacon before flash freezing the patties? what's your thoughts?

.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

elkmaster101,
I recommend starting a brand new thread.




~Martin


----------



## big fish

Dang Elk, that looks like heaven right there!


----------



## old sarge

Wowsers!


----------



## big fish

...and keeps the skeeters away too!


----------



## smokin pastor

Elk- you are gonna need a much bigger picnic table when we all come over to enjoy the vittles!


----------



## mark4mn

I believe that this may... Yes...yes may... Be the prototype for the Smokin-it #5000. 

Must be hard to roll around though.

Mark


----------



## divotmaker

Sandlapper said:


> DivotMaker,
> 
> I see above you mentioned 50 BBQ'ed Oysters. Perhaps some of the finest oysters in the country are right in our coastal waters, and I had not heard of BBQ'ed oysters until a recent trip to Philadelphia took me to a downtown restaurant that served them and they were great.
> 
> Would you give some detail on how you BBQ them- I would like a try at that when the weather cools a bit.


Sorry, Sanlapper, this wasn't me.  If you type "oysters" in the search bar, there's a ton of recipes.  I'm not an oyster guy...


----------



## sandlapper

Thanks; I will try your suggestion for the oysters


----------



## mark4mn

I think it was my post you are referring to. 
We had the oysters 2 ways. 

1 Cooked with a bit of melted garlic butter with a few drops of Franks Red Hot on them just before serving.

2 cooked with home made BBQ sauce on them.

Remember to shuck them prior to cooking. I do not advise letting them "steam open" as they pop open and you get lots of shell fragments.

Also, we got ours from the hog island oyster company in California.

I like to keep them simple as they are wonderful on the half shell with nothing on them.

I snuck a couple fresh on the half shell topped with a parsley melted butter white wine sauce....hehe
Mark


----------



## litemup17

Hi, I recently got the Igrill 2 and have been using it quite a bit, I have not had any connection problems and when I first got it I was checking temp with my Thermo pen, the Igrill was very accurate. Maybe you got a bad unit.


----------



## grandpeppers

Hey all, just waiting for my Model #1 to arrive this week before I head up to the cottage. I've got week off and plan on using to learn how to smoke!

I've read most of this entire thread and would love to hear more about using charcoal pieces in the SI to achieve a smoke ring. Do any of you use this technique? Is it successful?


----------



## Bearcarver

GRANDPEPPERS said:


> Hey all, just waiting for my Model #1 to arrive this week before I head up to the cottage. I've got week off and plan on using to learn how to smoke!
> 
> I've read most of this entire thread and would love to hear more about using charcoal pieces in the SI to achieve a smoke ring. Do any of you use this technique? Is it successful?


Just curious---Why do you want a Smoke Ring?

It's all show.

Bear


----------



## ndkoze

I don't need one. It doesn't affect the taste, so I can take it or leave it. I do get one on some of my smokes like Canadian Bacon that has some Cure #1 in the brine. But that is kind of faking it.

The set-it-and-forget-it aspect of my Smokin-It smoker more than makes up for not having a smoke ring.


----------



## jdiver

I also thank you for the reply. I'm looking at the Model #2 to replace the very difficult to keep temp 'Charbroil' I now have. Lots of info on  their site and videos.


----------



## grandpeppers

If it's just for show then I guess I don't need it! Part of me want's it for that exact reason, to show off, but if the flavour is the exact same then I'll stick to just using the wood chunks. I guess I should get one smoke under my belt before I go messing with things!

This thread has been an incredibly useful learning tool by the way  so thanks all!


----------



## marauder

I have #1 youcant go wrong going bigger..my best suggestion is use pan when you can ..less mess..and  wood chunks little is better 2-4 oz


----------



## db28472

You won't regret getting the SI#2. I'm not cultish about it, unlike BGE owners, but I knew nothing about smoking meat and now use it routinely with outstanding results.  Love the set it and forget it ability.  Have had mine almost a year with no complaints.  Get the stand too, it puts it at a great height.


----------



## kemuri

GRANDPEPPERS said:


> Hey all, just waiting for my Model #1 to arrive this week before I head up to the cottage. I've got week off and plan on using to learn how to smoke!
> 
> I've read most of this entire thread and would love to hear more about using charcoal pieces in the SI to achieve a smoke ring. Do any of you use this technique? Is it successful?


I actually have tried this and didn't have much success. I bought the lump oak charcoal for a Green Egg. I didn't get a particularly noticeable ring and I didn't like the flavor.

I ended up giving the bag of charcoal to a buddy with a Bubba-Keg. He was very happy.


----------



## intruder

Well now that I own it, I have smoked beer can chickens, ribs, a meatloaf and a pork shoulder.  I love it.  Only thing I will do son is get the paid to regulate temperature a little closer.  Lots of good smokes and more to go!


----------



## jond36

Use less wood is spot on, but while seasoning use plenty. For thick cuts of meat use 2-4 ounces as previously stated. For thinner cuts or chicken a handful or less of chips is fine. No joke. Happy smoking.


----------



## divotmaker

I see several new SI owners here!  Yep - smoke ring is cool, but just show.  In a blind taste test, you wouldn't be able to tell the difference!  I use a little pink salt in some of my brines, and it looks cool, but Koze is right - kind of cheating.  lol.  But, it you have some BBQ snobs that you want to impress with your presentation, that's the trick! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Otherwise, don't sweat it.  Best Q I've ever had came out of my #1 and 2!

If you new owners haven't found it yet, be sure to stop by the SI forum and join the fun there!  Just go to the Smokin-It site and click the link; we'd be glad to have you!













2014-06-29 17.08.07.jpg



__ divotmaker
__ Jul 29, 2014


----------



## jond36

Question

Is it possible to overseason and create a bitter creosote flavor as the smoker seasoning with too much wood?

Thanks jd


----------



## old sarge

It is not only possible to over smoke and create a bitter flavor, it is guaranteed. That is why here and on the SI site it is recommended to go easy on the wood. If you are talking about seasoning the smoker, no.  It is similar to seasoning a cast iron skillet, or a carbon steel wok. The seasoning does not transfer to the food.  If you are referring to the seasoning of the meat, I suppose so, especially if the seasoning has a low burn point. Combine that with the smoke and you could get a bitter finished product.


----------



## jond36

Thanks. I was referring to the smoker. It smelled a little strong when i did a seasoning the other day with tons of wood.


----------



## old sarge

They get that way.  What you might want to do is brush off the interior with just a dry towel to remove any loose particles.  Could be sticky so I would let it air for a few hours with the door open. Or you could run it at 200 or so, no wood in the wood box, for a couple of hours/door closed.  It should have a nice patina.  But otherwise, don't worry. Just enjoy it.  The more you use it the darker the interior will get.


----------



## libohunden

I've been looking at the Smokin-it #3 unit and thinking about pulling the trigger soon.  Anyone know of any coupon codes for SI?


----------



## padronman

I don't think you will find coupons for those smokers.  Pull the trigger (I own the # 2) it's worth EVERY penny you pay

Scott


----------



## libohunden

I did a quick search on the internet and couldn't find anything and figured that it was probably a pipe dream.  However, on their checkout, they have a place for discount/promo code.  With a painful $140 shipping... I need to try to find a way to make that hurt less!

The #2 didn't look big enough to put a full sized brisket in and such.  I figured for $100 more, I might as well go with the #3.  It looks like it will handle everything I can give it and then some.

I am worried being a vertical type smoker that when the shelves are packed the stuff on the bottom will burn.  Have you or anyone else found this to be true?

Do you prefer to use chunks or chips to burn in it?


----------



## padronman

Here it is with $110 shipping.   I have done a full Packer (13.5 lbs) in my #2 with no issues. 

Scott


----------



## libohunden

True, but it's $50 more on Amazon...

I don't think I'm going to go all out and get the cart.  But, have you or anyone used the rib rack, turkey rack or the seafood tray?  I"m interested in those and curious if anyone has used them?


----------



## padronman

Haven't found a need for those items.  I do ribs all the time and no need for me.  I got the cart (Which RULES)  the cord hanger (inexpensive but so awesome) and I got the cover......keeps it nice and clean while outside. 

Scott


----------



## ndkoze

If you "like" the Smokin-It Facebook page and start your purchase through the Smokin-It Facebook Social Store you can get 5% off.

On the #3 that I got, it only ended up being $25 or so, but hey that is better than a kick in the pants.

Here is the link:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Smokin-it/182919855212905?sk=app_211311762253380

Regarding burning on the bottom, the #3 is big enough for me that I rarely use the bottom half of the smoker. I put Boston Butts on the second from the top shelf and haven't had any issues. If I am smoking a full smoker of snack stix where I have all of my 5 trays (I bought an extra one) loaded, I will rotate the trays from top to bottom and front to back at least once during the smoke. But for ribs, chicken, and pork butts, I put them in on the highest tray I can without touching the top of the smoker and smoke until my meat hits the right internal temp without ever opening the door.

This smoker is Lazy-Q at its finest. For a Boston but, I put it in the smoker around 11:00-12:00 at night and typically run it at 135 for 45 minutes or so, and then crank it up to 225 and go to bed without a worry that my expensive cut of meat will be anything other than delicious by the next afternoon.

My 2 cents on the #2 verses the #3, is that sure most of the time the #2 will be more than big enough. But this is a long-term smoker investment verses the cheapo Masterbuilts/Bradleys that I am going to be keeping for a long time. So, over the course of years that I will be using this smoker, $100 was easily justified for me as there will be those rare occasions where I am going to load this thing up.

Good luck on whatever you choose. Check us out over at the http://smokinitforums.com  as it is a very active forum with very helpful folks that can answer most any question that you would have.


----------



## old sarge

I have never seen any coupon codes for the SI.  As a matter of fact, I have never seen any codes for the SmokinTex or Cookshack smokers. Just periodic specials from these three companies.  However, you may want to ask Steve about the codes since, as you say, it is on the website. 

As for racks, hooks etc, go easy on the bells and whistle items.  Racks will allow the ribs to stand up promote heat and smoke to envelop as well as pass through to the upper racks where you may have a couple of butts hanging out. It all depends upon your needs, not your wants. So are they useful? Yes.  Necessary? Only if you need them. 

Burning?  Always a possibility.  But you smoke at a low temp.  Yes, the food on the bottom rack will likely finish ahead of food on the top rack of a fully loaded smoker as it will absorb a lot of the initial heat. But it will all even out in time. The trick is to experiment, keep notes regarding meat, time, and temp.  You may initially need to check on progress by opening the door once in a while till you get used to the smoker.  If you are doing ribs, a butt, and a brisket, the later two will be smoked to a desired internal temp that you monitor with a remote.  The ribs would be done in 5 hours or so. Those you would have to check, or smoke them late into the cook for the other meats.  You would be truly blessed if everything was ready at the same time.

Shipping FedEx is not cheap, but it is quick. CookShack recently had free shipping.  But it is slow (mine came by freight).  I think I paid $50 or $60 for shipping.  Also the smokers are much more expensive. I'm not sure what SmokinTex charges for shipping, but their smokers are more expensive than the SI. 

The SI2 or SI3? It depends upon your needs. You can always cook less in a large unit, but not more in a small unit. The SI site forum has a lot of users of both sizes and all are pleased with how much they hold. The cart is a good item.  It gets the smoker up to a comfortable height.  But you can order later, or build one yourself. Again, it comes down to needs.

Good luck with your choice. Either unit will give great results.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

I would definitely go as big as you can afford, I regret buying the #1 rather than the #3.






~Martin


----------



## jond36

I second that. I regret my #1 every time I smoke. I hope to get a #3 soon instead.

Old Sarge, any big difference between the SI and Cookshack?


----------



## old sarge

jond36,

Yes. The CS is made in the USA.  Many models are digital so no need for any additional controls. They are very expensive. However, CS has or had a payment plan that was interest free. I have the Amerique and it is excellent.  The wheels are sturdy but small. The racks are nickel plated not SS. SS is an a option so you may be able to swap them out at a reduced cost. The racks are also a tad smaller. The power cord is 5 feet. Accessories are more expensive. 

Sounds like I am knocking CS but not really. Just the facts. It is a great smoker. I would suggest you compare them feature by feature, dollar for dollar. Is the build quality of the box better?  I would say no. My brother has the SI 3 and it is solid. Fit and finish excellent. But regardless of what one buys today there is always a small chance of getting a blemished product be it a smoker or car. 

Also look at the Smokintex. Their 1500 is analog costs roughly the same as th CS and far more than the SI  unit. 

I hope this helped. It pretty much comes down to budget and features. 

Dave


----------



## jond36

One thing to remember for everyone cooking in electric smokers is that charcoal and propane tend to have dark results. So dont be suprised if you have great tasting q but light brown color.

Use cherry if you want dark Q

JD


----------



## rsnovi

I recently bought a Cookshack 025 from the Charcoal store online.  I had it in a few days and shipping was free.  As others mentioned, the price of a Cookshack is more.  So far I really like it and the construction quality is great.


----------



## ndkoze

jond36 said:


> One thing to remember for everyone cooking in electric smokers is that charcoal and propane tend to have dark results. So dont be suprised if you have great tasting q but light brown color.
> 
> Use cherry if you want dark Q
> 
> JD


I'm not 100% sure that is true. I always get very dark results in my Smokin-It #3 whether it be ribs, butts, or poultry. I primarily use hickory or a combination of hickory and cherry or oak.

Maybe this is the case with fruit woods that I have been meaning to test, but haven't done so yet.

The following Boston Butt was smoked with straight hickory. Any darker than this and I think it would be categorized as burnt instead of dark. :)













Finished Boston Butt - 2-15-2014 - 2.jpg



__ ndkoze
__ Aug 29, 2014






Admittedly, these ribs were smoked with 50/50 hickory/cherry.













WP_20140816_006.jpg



__ ndkoze
__ Aug 29, 2014






Maybe these pics are considered light compared to Charcoal/Gas. I have never smoked with charcoal (grilled yes, but smoked no), but I have used a propane smoker and don't remember the results being any darker than what I am turning out in my Smokin-I#3. But, it has been several years now since I have smoke anything other than snack stix in the propane smoker, so my memory may be fuzzy.

I think the color is much more dependent on the colors in the rub that the heat source of the smoker.


----------



## padronman

I agree with Koze.  I have NEVER had issues with color in my #2.  I to think the ingredients in the rub will give color to your food.  More paprika and chili powder will be darker than garlic powder and onion powder etc.


----------



## jond36

Yeah I use mostly apple. Love the apple on pork for some reason. Hope to try sugar maple soon to see if i enjoy really sweet smoke with a spicy glaze.

For me hickory is just too strong. The #1 is just too small for it.













CAM00534.jpg



__ jond36
__ Aug 29, 2014






This was a smoked chicken with a little JD wood chips and rosemary on the chicken the other day.


----------



## jond36

Oh forgot to mention. I am a SPOG kinda guy so maybe the rub is it. I heard paprika = mahogany.

Edit: off topic. What is the highest temp I should go with my PID in a SI unit. Can it handle up to 325-350?


----------



## libohunden

Thanks to everyone for the great advice.  

There was never a second thought.  I am getting a 3.  

Koze, thanks for the facebook tip..  $25 is $25!

Is anyone using the cold smoke plate and what do think about it?


----------



## rsnovi

NDKoze said:


> I'm not 100% sure that is true. I always get very dark results in my Smokin-It #3 whether it be ribs, butts, or poultry. I primarily use hickory or a combination of hickory and cherry or oak.
> 
> Maybe this is the case with fruit woods that I have been meaning to test, but haven't done so yet.
> 
> The following Boston Butt was smoked with straight hickory. Any darker than this and I think it would be categorized as burnt instead of dark. :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished Boston Butt - 2-15-2014 - 2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ ndkoze
> __ Aug 29, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admittedly, these ribs were smoked with 50/50 hickory/cherry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WP_20140816_006.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ ndkoze
> __ Aug 29, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe these pics are considered light compared to Charcoal/Gas. I have never smoked with charcoal (grilled yes, but smoked no), but I have used a propane smoker and don't remember the results being any darker than what I am turning out in my Smokin-I#3. But, it has been several years now since I have smoke anything other than snack stix in the propane smoker, so my memory may be fuzzy.
> 
> I think the color is much more dependent on the colors in the rub that the heat source of the smoker.



I seem to get darker results in the Cookshack then in my old Brinkman upright smoker. Both electric.


----------



## padronman

Libohunden said:


> Thanks to everyone for the great advice.
> 
> There was never a second thought. I am getting a 3.
> 
> Koze, thanks for the facebook tip.. $25 is $25!
> 
> Is anyone using the cold smoke plate and what do think about it?


The accessories I would get (and I do own them) is the CART......COVER......and the cord hanger.  Viola you have a GREAT smoker. 













DSC_0380.JPG



__ padronman
__ May 31, 2014


----------



## old sarge

Scott said it all!


----------



## libohunden

Model 3 Ordered!  I'll have to wait on the cart.  Cover is free this weekend!  Cord hangers, seafood rack and chip insert.  Oh... and $25 Facebook like discount!  Thanks again for the tip!

I can already smell sumptin good cookin!!!


----------



## libohunden

That shipping really is a killer....


----------



## padronman

Libohunden said:


> That shipping really is a killer....


One time thing!!!  Congrats on the purchase

Scott


----------



## old sarge

You are going to love the size of that rascal. Congratulations!


----------



## jond36

Smokin it question. Do I want to invest in a amnps or fruitawood to solve my TBS problem?

I was probably going to use dust for the amnps so it will stay lit.


----------



## old sarge

These smokers typically do not have sufficient airflow to keep an AMNPS going.  I cannot speak for the SI but there are postings about drilling an extra hole or two through the bottom of a SmokinTex.  SI and ST are similar  in function and construction.  Here are a couple of links. Just be aware of warranty issues.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126290/amnps-mod-for-smokintex-and-smokin-it-smokers

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133283/smokintex-1400-owners-out-there-help-me-get-tbs


----------



## diggingdogfarm

I don't know about other models, but the AMNPS works fine in my SI #4 without any modification.
Anyway, it's said that the sawdust model should work fine in any model and if set-it-and-forget-it is your goal, it may be the way to go rather than those cold smoking plates that require special attention.


~Martin


----------



## marauder

Smoke is not a problem use chunks2 2 to4 oz will do most smokes


----------



## jond36

I get smoke issues with the small weber chunks i have. Someone suggested fruitawood will solve that issue.


----------



## marauder

Fruitawood has a good product  .. Check out  Vaughn woods if you can't local freshly cut and seasoned


----------



## libohunden

What is an amnps?  What is the sawdust version?  Are y'all saying I'm going to need to get some sort of additional smoke generator into my Model 3 when it arrives????


----------



## jond36

No. Model 3 has a larger chamber and will act differently than my model 1. A chunk can be too much for the model 1 but not for a model 3.

I think anyone with a SI, ST, or CS will say a 2 to 4 oz chunk is plenty wood.

AMNPS is a smoker accessory that makes cold smoking much easier and may help with smoke if your smoker experiences flare ups.

JD


----------



## padronman

Libohunden said:


> What is an amnps? What is the sawdust version? Are y'all saying I'm going to need to get some sort of additional smoke generator into my Model 3 when it arrives????


You wont need ANYTHING additional.  I have the #2 and use about 2 oz of wood per smoke....and that's when I do a BUTT.  You may need 3 or 4 oz with the #3 depending on how much food you have in the box.

DONT MOD this smoker......it was built correctly so there is no need. 

Scott


----------



## diggingdogfarm

That's fine for BBQ, but cold smoking and the like is a whole other ball game.







~Martin


----------



## padronman

DiggingDogFarm said:


> That's fine for BBQ, but cold smoking and the like is a whole other ball game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


If he indeed wants to "Cold Smoke" they sell the cold smoker attachment for the Smokin-It units.  Still no need to mod the unit. 

Scott


----------



## diggingdogfarm

PadronMan said:


> DiggingDogFarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine for BBQ, but cold smoking and the like is a whole other ball game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he indeed wants to "Cold Smoke" they sell the cold smoker attachment for the Smokin-It units.  Still no need to mod the unit.
> 
> Scott
Click to expand...


See post #947.

I would never modify the smoker.


~Martin


----------



## jjrolex

I don't have a small scale to weigh wood, so what would be the approximate dimensions of 2 ounces?


----------



## jond36

I would say 1 inch by 1 inch by 1 inch is a safe bet. Think of it more as a thick wood chip than a chunk.


----------



## jond36

I am beginning to believe the wood trend is:

Model 1 = 1 oz wood
Model 2 = 2 oz wood
Model 3 = 3 oz wood
Model 4 = 4 oz wood

Sounds about right for the larger models?


----------



## old sarge

As most folks know, I have a CS, my brother has the SI3. The amount of wood to use depends upon the amount of smoke flavor you want in your product.    Chamber size as well at the food load will have an effect.  I use 2 to 3 ounces for my smokes as does my brother.  Neither of us like a heavy smoke.  Both smokers have roughly the same capacity.  I have gone 4 ounces on occasion.  I went 12 oz early on and produced a creosote coated butt, not knowing the actual weight of the wood chunks but thinking they were no more than about 2 oz each when they were actually 4. Shredded and mixed, it was not edible. So I use an Oxo good grips scale and weigh and split to the desired weight.   It works well for me.


----------



## libohunden

Thanks for all the info.  I am still hoping to hear from someone who has used the cold smoke plate that SI offers.  Just curious if it works well and is worth buying?


----------



## old sarge

Have you tried the SI Forum?


----------



## libohunden

I have.  There is not much there.  It sounds neat but not sure how much I'll need it.  

I'll probably opt dot the cart or the auber next.


----------



## divotmaker

Quote:


jond36 said:


> I am beginning to believe the wood trend is:
> 
> Model 1 = 1 oz wood
> Model 2 = 2 oz wood
> Model 3 = 3 oz wood
> Model 4 = 4 oz wood
> 
> Sounds about right for the larger models?


I have smoked extensively in the model 1 and model 2.  I use the same amount of wood in both smokers, which is solely determined by what I am smoking.  The amount of wood has nothing to do with the smoker, but with the item being smoked.  For example, I use 2.5-3 oz for poultry and ribs, 5-6 oz for butts and briskets.  The chunks don't have to weigh the total amount used in 1 chunk - multiples are fine. 

Also, you mentioned you are having some combustion problems in your #1.  I believe this is 100% wood-related.  I use Fruitawood or Maine Grilling Woods, and have never experienced any combustion problems in the #1.  In the #2, I have had combustion.  I believe this is due to the 700w element's power.  If you go to full-power, up to 225+, it can overheat the wood.  I ramp-up my temp slowly, and no longer have that problem.  I start off with 75-80° above ambient temperature for 30-minutes, then go up to full-temp.  This seems to get the wood smoldering, and it can take the next blast of full-power better.  The big-box store woods seem to be a little dryer - even a "name brand" like Weber.


----------



## divotmaker

jond36 said:


> Oh forgot to mention. I am a SPOG kinda guy so maybe the rub is it. I heard paprika = mahogany.
> 
> Edit: off topic. What is the highest temp I should go with my PID in a SI unit. Can it handle up to 325-350?


According to Steve at SI, the box can safely handle up to 350.  I've taken my #2 to 325, but not higher.


----------



## divotmaker

Libohunden said:


> I have. There is not much there. It sounds neat but not sure how much I'll need it.


So sorry that was your "first impression" of smokinitforums!  We're only 1 1/2 years old, but have grown to over 800 members, more than 13,000 posts in 1300+ topics.  There are _many_ SI owner members, here, who are very active over there.  What makes the SI forum unique is that it's entirely built around the SI smokers, not a "one size fits all" affair, trying to please everyone who's ever smoked anything.  SMF has obviously been around a lot longer, and is a great exchange of ideas (or I wouldn't be here).  I believe the SI forum is every bit of a great resource, with regards to electric smoking, and is vastly more active than any other "manufacturer's" forum.

What it needs more of is _you!_   The more new owners who come in and actually participate make it better for everyone!  So, welcome aboard!


----------



## wingzofsteel

jond36 said:


> Smokin it question. Do I want to invest in a amnps or fruitawood to solve my TBS problem?
> 
> I was probably going to use dust for the amnps so it will stay lit.



I have an SI 1 modded for the AMPS . It took me all of 15 minutes from start to finish for the mod and feel I have a better unit because of it. I cold smoked some cheddar cheese earlier today and now drying out some jalapeños with a little added thin blue smoke. It works very well. The question is,  if I had to do it over again would I do it? Yes,  but sooner. *The mod has not changed the way the smoker cooks but adds a lot of flexibility to the amount and quality of smoke, plus the ability to cold smoke using the SI 1.  
Now, having said this, if you happen to own a Weber grill, just use it as your cold smoker with your AMPS. It's bigger than a SI 1 and works well. 


*comparing pre-mod and post-mod performance using 8lb.Boston Butt with setting at approx 210.


----------



## jond36

How did you mod it? Drill any holes?

Pellets or dust?


----------



## libohunden

DivotMaker said:


> So sorry that was your "first impression" of smokinitforums!  We're only 1 1/2 years old, but have grown to over 800 members, more than 13,000 posts in 1300+ topics.  There are _many_ SI owner members, here, who are very active over there.  What makes the SI forum unique is that it's entirely built around the SI smokers, not a "one size fits all" affair, trying to please everyone who's ever smoked anything.  SMF has obviously been around a lot longer, and is a great exchange of ideas (or I wouldn't be here).  I believe the SI forum is every bit of a great resource, with regards to electric smoking, and is vastly more active than any other "manufacturer's" forum.
> 
> What it needs more of is _you!_  The more new owners who come in and actually participate make it better for everyone!  So, welcome aboard!



I didn't have a bad impression.  In fact, I have been reading like crazy over there.  I just didn't find too many posts on cold smoking or how people liked the plate. There were a few.  

I am curious about y'all's cart (which may be my next purchase). Why didn't y'all put a shelf just below the smoker where the supports are located!  I would think an extra shelf would be very useful.  It looks open until you get to the shelf just above the wheels.  Is that right?


----------



## divotmaker

Libohunden said:


> I didn't have a bad impression. In fact, I have been reading like crazy over there. I just didn't find too many posts on cold smoking or how people liked the plate. There were a few.
> 
> I am curious about y'all's cart (which may be my next purchase). Why didn't y'all put a shelf just below the smoker where the supports are located! I would think an extra shelf would be very useful. It looks open until you get to the shelf just above the wheels. Is that right?


Well, don't I feel a little embarrassed!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Totally misread that post....sorry!  Didn't pick up on the cold smoke question.  I have the cold smoke plate for the #1, and it works well.  I don't use it very often, but when I smoke cheese, it works great.  I follow the method of filling the drip pan full of ice, and only turn the element on for 12-15 minutes at a time (until smoke appears).  It isolates the element from the upper box, so you can keep the cold smoke food cool.  Check out the SmokinTex video on YouTube - identical setup.

Can't answer about the cart shelf.  Honestly, I think the cart needs a couple of design changes, but I'm sure changing tooling is quite expensive.  I use the cart with the #2, and it works fine.  It holds the smoker at a good height, and is sturdy.  The middle shelf would be a great idea.


----------



## rsnovi

I want a cart for my Cookshack since it is too hard to work with it on the ground.  I have spoke to some others in another thread and they seem happy with their Smokin-It carts.  After some use of my smoker without a cart and doing some research, I am planning to purchase a 5 foot long stainless steel table.  Actually my wife said to wait for Christmas. :)

I will bolt the smoker down to the table on one end and then have at least half the table for a work area.  Also the tables can be had for ~$200 to $250 depending on the steel thickness and size of the table.


----------



## jond36

You can always look at a toolbox cart. They are cheaper and bigger plus have drawers. Just a thought.

JD


----------



## wingzofsteel

jond36 said:


> How did you mod it? Drill any holes?
> 
> Pellets or dust?



Pellet.  I used a step drill and increased the existing drain hole to 1/2"then drilled another one just like it about an inch away behind it. Very easy.


----------



## jond36

Well I dont really want to permanently mod it. I am going to eventually try to sell it for a #3.

Ok. So what i am looking for is what I ate not long ago. It was bacon that was apple wood smoked from a steakhouse. It tasted so excellent! It was like candied bacon but it wasnt. It was more sweet than campfire smokey, but the suttle smoke was there.

Am I chasing a ghost? Is it possible? Or did they cheat some how with sugar?

Also i dont understand how i cant smoke my foods more than 30-60 mins without getting bitter. Is it oversmoke or creosote? I am lost between the taste of both.

Any help appreciated.

Thanks JD


----------



## padronman

jond36 said:


> Well I dont really want to permanently mod it. I am going to eventually try to sell it for a #3.
> 
> Ok. So what i am looking for is what I ate not long ago. It was bacon that was apple wood smoked from a steakhouse. It tasted so excellent! It was like candied bacon but it wasnt. It was more sweet than campfire smokey, but the suttle smoke was there.
> 
> Am I chasing a ghost? Is it possible? Or did they cheat some how with sugar?
> 
> Also i dont understand how i cant smoke my foods more than 30-60 mins without getting bitter. Is it oversmoke or creosote? I am lost between the taste of both.
> 
> Any help appreciated.
> 
> Thanks JD


First off.....I have the #2 and see no reason to MOD these smokers at all.  Nuff said

As for bitter?  I am guessing you are using TOO MUCH wood.  I have done 24 hour smokes and not gotten bitter results.  You could also be using a rub with a lot of sugar in it (although I suspect that less cause I use sweet rubs with lots of brown sugar).  With the SI smoker you seriously will use like 2 oz of wood.  That should solve your problem of bitter. 

Scott


----------



## divotmaker

PadronMan said:


> First off.....I have the #2 and see no reason to MOD these smokers at all.  Nuff said
> 
> As for bitter?  I am guessing you are using TOO MUCH wood.  I have done 24 hour smokes and not gotten bitter results.  You could also be using a rub with a lot of sugar in it (although I suspect that less cause I use sweet rubs with lots of brown sugar).  With the SI smoker you seriously will use like 2 oz of wood.  That should solve your problem of bitter.
> 
> Scott


Couldn't agree more, with both points!  It's a problem of too much wood, and possibly a rub that is burning while smoking (too much sugar content).  Also, you're looking for an apple wood smoked bacon taste:  Be aware that there may be more than smoked meat flavors at play there.  You are probably tasting the curing/seasoning aspects of the bacon, more than the smoking process.  Looking for that same flavor profile, in your cooking, may in fact be chasing a ghost.  Try curing some bacon yourself, and smoke it with apple.

Remember, less is more with wood in these smokers!  It goes against tradition, but it NEVER takes more than 6 oz, no matter how large the cut is.  That's not much wood, in the "traditional" smoker world!


----------



## jond36

I will try spares again tomorrow and let you know how it goes. I am going yo do half foiled and half not. I will post q view. 

I know its definitely not my rub. I use SPOG. No sugar. Salt, pepper, onion, and garlic.

Thanks for the help. I am going to try fruitawood soon either way just so i dont have that curiosity over my head forever.


----------



## old sarge

I use a very basic rub for ribs and butts consisting of ground black pepper, garlic powder and brown sugar.  No salt.  Same as I used for years with the offset stick burner. I have tweaked it from time to time and always go back to the pepper, garlic and brown sugar. Sauce comes later.


----------



## libohunden

old sarge said:


> I use a very basic rub for ribs and butts consisting of ground black pepper, garlic powder and brown sugar.  No salt.  Same as I used for years with the offset stick burner. I have tweaked it from time to time and always go back to the pepper, garlic and brown sugar. Sauce comes later.


What ratio of each do you use?


----------



## jond36

Yeah I would probably not miss the salt on the butt and ribs are easy to over season so the no salt is probably a good idea.


----------



## old sarge

Gee. Tough to answer. I don't measure.  I grind the pepper till it look right to me. Garlic powder I sprinkle till it looks right.  For a 8 - 10 lb butt I would guess around 1-1 1/2 table spoon on both. Brown sugar probably 1 cup more or less. The brown sugar goes on last. 

Not much help but that is what I use.

Forgot the onion powder. Same ratio as the garlic and pepper. So I have 4 ingredients. I should have caught that earlier.   Sorry.


----------



## jond36

CAM00539.jpg



__ jond36
__ Sep 3, 2014


















CAM00541.jpg



__ jond36
__ Sep 3, 2014






Spares cooked at 275 with 2-1-1 method. Did a 2 oz cherry chunk and had no problems.


----------



## divotmaker

jond36 said:


> CAM00539.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ jond36
> __ Sep 3, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAM00541.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ jond36
> __ Sep 3, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spares cooked at 275 with 2-1-1 method. Did a 2 oz cherry chunk and had no problems.


Those look great!  I'm a big fan of the "no peeky" method - no foiling, but hey, can't complain about those!  They look really moist and tender.  Nice job!


----------



## old sarge

Nothing wrong with those ribs. I bet they taste as good as or better than they look.


----------



## jond36

Thanks. They were ok. I think 275 is too high for ribs for my taste. I dont care for a thick dry bark on ribs but love it on butts and brisket. I recommend 220-250 for ribs.

Appreciate the help. Now to get a #3 or #4.

-Jon


----------



## old sarge

I am in the 225 degree club for ribs most of the time.  230/235 if they are extra fatty just to render the fat.  I also stick with 225 for butts. And just let it go till 190/195 IT is reached.


----------



## padronman

old sarge said:


> I am in the 225 degree club for ribs most of the time.  230/235 if they are extra fatty just to render the fat.  I also stick with 225 for butts. And just let it go till 190/195 IT is reached.


I'm with Sarge on this one.  225F usually on my ribs as well. 

Scott


----------



## jond36

CAM00543.jpg



__ jond36
__ Sep 5, 2014






I buy these drip trays at costco for 6 bucks for 30. Thats 20 cents a tray! Anyhow it fits perfectly into the stainless drip tray provided under the smoker. Once finished, just toss in the trash no clean up for super lazy Q.

Another tip is to season your raw meat in there before putting the meat in the smoker. Then once its in just slide it under. 2 birds with 1 stone. No clean up.

Jon


----------



## old sarge

Excellent tip!


----------



## divotmaker

jond36 said:


> CAM00543.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ jond36
> __ Sep 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I buy these drip trays at costco for 6 bucks for 30. Thats 20 cents a tray! Anyhow it fits perfectly into the stainless drip tray provided under the smoker. Once finished, just toss in the trash no clean up for super lazy Q.
> 
> Another tip is to season your raw meat in there before putting the meat in the smoker. Then once its in just slide it under. 2 birds with 1 stone. No clean up.
> 
> Jon


Great tip, Jon!  I don't have a Costco near me, so I'll check Wally World!


----------



## ndkoze

DivotMaker said:


> Great tip, Jon!  I don't have a Costco near me, so I'll check Wally World!


They have them at Sam's Club too Tony. I know you go there ;)


----------



## divotmaker

Thanks Gregg!  I'll be there tomorrow.  I'll try them out on the 12 lb briskie I bought today!


----------



## divotmaker

Goes perfect with the aluminum mini-loaf pans we use for a juice pan.  Lazy Q rocks!


----------



## padronman

Jon you are the MAN!!!  Picking some up tomorrow!!

Scott


----------



## welshrarebit

jond36 said:


> CAM00543.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ jond36
> __ Sep 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I buy these drip trays at costco for 6 bucks for 30. Thats 20 cents a tray! Anyhow it fits perfectly into the stainless drip tray provided under the smoker. Once finished, just toss in the trash no clean up for super lazy Q.
> 
> Another tip is to season your raw meat in there before putting the meat in the smoker. Then once its in just slide it under. 2 birds with 1 stone. No clean up.
> 
> Jon



If you cover the pan with a sheet of aluminum foil at the end of your smoke you throw the foil away and the pan still looks brand new! I've been using the same pan for the last three or four months...


----------



## bocaboy

Great idea, Jond36!


----------



## jond36

I must warn everyone though. I have a number 1. So the drip tray is probably smaller than the 2 or 3, but should still work it just may be a bit smaller.

They are about 12 x 9 1/2 inches. Its great for most items that size.

Costco also carries trays double that size to carry two. Those are about 12 x 20 and great for large cuts.

Happy smoking. I am on military leave until Dec. 1st so Happy Thanksgiving. See you all then.

Jon


----------



## padronman

Welshrarebit said:


> If you cover the pan with a sheet of aluminum foil at the end of your smoke you throw the foil away and the pan still looks brand new! I've been using the same pan for the last three or four months...


Been doing that since I got the #2.  Works well as well.  But I like the idea of seasoning then using the pan as a drip. Will have to see if it fits the #2


----------



## libohunden

So, my Model 3 arrived yesterday!  Tomorrow, I'll be smoking (I'm seasoning it today). My wife wants Salmon and Sea Scallops.  What internal temperature should I look for on the Scallops.. And the salmon?  Anyone have any suggestions on how to prepare them, etc?  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## divotmaker

jond36 said:


> I must warn everyone though. I have a number 1. So the drip tray is probably smaller than the 2 or 3, but should still work it just may be a bit smaller.
> 
> They are about 12 x 9 1/2 inches. Its great for most items that size.
> 
> Costco also carries trays double that size to carry two. Those are about 12 x 20 and great for large cuts.
> 
> Happy smoking. I am on military leave until Dec. 1st so Happy Thanksgiving. See you all then.
> 
> Jon


The drip pans are the same size.  Have a great leave, and Thank You for your service!


----------



## padronman

Libohunden said:


> So, my Model 3 arrived yesterday!  Tomorrow, I'll be smoking (I'm seasoning it today). My wife wants Salmon and Sea Scallops.  What internal temperature should I look for on the Scallops.. And the salmon?  Anyone have any suggestions on how to prepare them, etc?  Any help would be appreciated!



Congrats!  You are going to love that smoker.  As for scallops they van be eaten raw.  I wouldn't smoke them too long (and actually I wouldn't smoke them at all) because they are mild....and have a delicate flavor.  I believe there was a recent thread in the non - fish seafood forum on smoked scallops.  

Enjoy
Scott


----------



## tommyboy74

Hello from Upstate NY. I just got my #2 and had a few questions that I was hoping some of the seasoned (pun intended) vets could help me with. Could I fire some out on this topic or should I start a new topic? I wanted to try to keep it with the Smokin-It users. Thanks!


----------



## swthorpe

Hi Tommy...yes, you could post questions here, but you might also want to go to the smokin-it.com website and post questions on the forum there.  I think you will reach quite a few more people who have SI smokers and can be of help in answering your questions.


----------



## tommyboy74

It's more of a wood use/technique question. If you're using fruitawood, do you actually weigh out the wood chunks that you're going to use? I bought some hickory and apple chunks for my first smoke. I only used a third of one of the chunks with three racks of baby backs. Feeling the weight of the chunk, you could tell the moisture content was high. I didn't want too much smoke, the bitter taste. Figuring it would burn slow I split the third into two pieces also. To shorten the story....the end result was still smoke through the entire cook and moderately bitter ribs. Just wondering if everybody scales their wood prior to use? I realize you've got a great deal of trial and error with the cook, just looking for some insight as to what everyone does. :drool


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Weighing the wood is recommended, I sometimes do and sometimes don't



~Martin


----------



## tommyboy74

Thanks Martin!


----------



## rsnovi

I always weigh my wood and also make sure it is seasoned wood.  Unseasoned wood will create creosote which people on here say will leave a bitter taste.


----------



## swthorpe

The SI smokers take very little wood...I typically use no more than 3oz for most smokes, and maybe as high as 5oz for a long smoke (eg, boston butt).   I purchased a digital scale and weigh the wood every time.   I also use fruitawood and sometimes have to split the wood chunk to get the desired weight.    Before I got the scale, I had no idea how much wood I was using!   With the scale, I can control the oz for the desired length of smoking.


----------



## tommyboy74

Thank you swthorpe! That's the route I'm gonna go. After my first smoke and me tossing around the split chunk guessing the weight (yup, it's exactly as you're picturing now. lol), it was too much. I read on here for a couple months before deciding on the #2, Maverick wireless unit and picking up what most thought was top notch wood-I skimped on a lousy scale! lmao. Lesson learned. Thanks again.


----------



## divotmaker

Tommyboy, (one of my favorite movies, btw) - congrats on the #2!  You definitely made a good decision on the smoker, and the wood.  I've had very good results with fruitawood.  Just to concur with others, I always weigh my wood.  Looks can be deceiving (depending on the density of the wood), and you can easily get too much, or not enough, smoke.  Amazing how little these smokers take! 

One thing I might add, in case you experience it, is a good way to prevent wood combustion.  Depending on the wood (seems hardwoods are worse than fruit woods), if you go to cooking temp right away, that 700w element in the #2 gets pretty hot, and can actually cause the wood to combust.  It will blow itself out, but you'll see some dark smoke, and maybe a "smoke belch" before it does.  I've started wrapping the bottom half of my chunks in foil (like a little foil boat), but keep the top exposed.  No combustion, since starting to do this!  Just a 2¢ tip...


----------



## tommyboy74

Thanks. Gonna give it a go Sat. again. Will try that too. I set it right at 225 once I loaded it.


----------



## swthorpe

Good deal!   I also foil the wood as Divot described, and I set the temp at 225F and let it go.   With the foil, I get light smoke and no combustion.  Good luck  this weekend!  Cheers


----------



## old sarge

I am not a facebook person but I did see this link for Smokin-it's page. Seems as though you save 5% at their Facebook store.  Every little bit helps. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Smokin-it/182919855212905?sk=app_211311762253380


----------



## buffaloflow

Correction:  It is an American distributor and made in China.


----------



## libohunden

I don't believe so.  I have a Model 3 and I believe it is 100% made in the USA!  Pretty darned sure of it.

Best smoker that I have ever owned!  I'm producing the best smoked briskets, butts, salmon, meatloaf, fatties, etc that I have ever made.  I highly recommend it!


----------



## ndkoze

Libohunden said:


> I don't believe so.  I have a Model 3 and I believe it is 100% made in the USA!  Pretty darned sure of it.
> 
> Best smoker that I have ever owned!  I'm producing the best smoked briskets, butts, salmon, meatloaf, fatties, etc that I have ever made.  I highly recommend it!


No, Buffalo is correct on this one. They are made in China. They are built like tanks though and this should not dissuade anyone from purchasing a Smokin-It brand smoker.


----------



## elkmaster101

Don't use green wood unless it is thin skinned barks. like apple or cherry of butternut. or any of your fruit trees.  

N












IMGP0884.JPG



__ elkmaster101
__ Jul 8, 2014


















IMGP0877.JPG



__ elkmaster101
__ Jul 8, 2014


















IMGP0875.JPG



__ elkmaster101
__ Jul 8, 2014






Not green oak, hickory or walnut.  these will produce a heavy bitter smoke that you can taste in the smoke.

those woods once dried though may be moisturized/ soaked and work fine.

once a year if you use your smoker a lot I would suggest power washing it out.

I hung a towel in mine over the summer once. even though it wasn't burning or

in operation that towel smelt just like the inside of my walkin smoker.

 I shredded it and served it. Damn good towel.


----------



## libohunden

NDKoze said:


> No, Buffalo is correct on this one. They are made in China. They are built like tanks though and this should not dissuade anyone from purchasing a Smokin-It brand smoker.


Opps!  My bad!  Well, still a sweet smoker!


----------



## daricksta

hookedonbbq said:


> Hi... Well, I received my brand new Smokin-it smoker (No. 2 w/stand). I am new to smoking, so this will be fun. I ordered my smoker on cyber Monday and received it on December 4--well packaged and with the exception of screwing together the stand--the smoker itself was ready to use. It is well constructed (see pic).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ hookedonbbq
> __ Dec 7, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I waited for the smoker to arrive I went on a hunt for some reasonably priced hardwood here in AZ (thanks craigslist). This adventure was a lot more fun than buying a Bag-o-Wood at some big box super store. Again, I like supporting local businesses. I found a family owned wood-cutting business close by that had everything I needed with the exception of hickory (apple, oak, cherry, and mesquite [indigenous to AZ, so plentiful here] but Smokin-it included samples of hickory in the package, so I'm all set on wood.
> 
> So today I loaded the smoker with three racks of St. Louis ribs. I used a mix of wood as an experiment--combo of oak, hickory and a small chunk of mesquite. I used "Jeff's Naked Rib Rub Recipe", of course. Soooooo, we will see how it all turns out. The smoker unit appears to be working beautifully.
> 
> So far I am thrilled with the Smokin-it smoker--love the stand with side tables and storage. The quality of the product and Smokin-it's customer service is great. We checked other smokers at Lowe's and other stores, but found the metal thin and cheaply put together. I like buying American made and Smokin-it fit the bill.
> 
> Can't wait to photograph the ribs when done in about 5 hours :)


I've read a lot of good things about your smoker. I also can't wait for your photos. What I find interesting is that in the South pecan seems to be the preferred wood to smoke pork with. Some cooks recommend combining the pecan with a fruitwood such as apple (another popular would for smoking pork). I tend towards the mix of woods that you chose, however, being a West Coast guy.


----------



## old sarge

Of the 3 big stainless steel smokers that resemble each other in many respects only the Cookshack is made in the USA and pricing is appropriate. The SI line are solid performers. Although not required one can add an Auber for digital nirvana.


----------



## bocaboy

You've discovered the "Less is More" rule of cooking. I don't measure anything for my #2, but one or two small chunks (small defined that it easily fits in the palm of your hand) is all you need. Meat, chicken and fish absorb the most smoke when they're uncooked, i.e., cool. Once their internal temperature starts to go up, they absorb less and less smoke. When cooking ribs, if the wood chunks burn out in a few hours, you'll get just the right flavor. Since this is a matter of taste, you'll need to experiment to find what you perceive to be "perfect", but as you noted, too much smoke imparts a bitter taste into whatever it is you're cooking. Also, don't use fresh wood which doesn't create smoke easily and adds a slightly off taste.

My recipe for ribs in my #2 is simple. After preparing your ribs, put one or two small chunks (fits in the palm of your hand) of fruitwood in the smoke box. Put the ribs on a rack about 2/3rds of the way up. For St. Louis cut ribs, cook them for 5 to 5 1/2 hours at 230º. For baby backs, 4-4 1/2 hours. Use the bend test to check for doneness: pick them up with a set of tongs and they should easily bend and expose the meat. If they don't bend at all, put them back in for another 30 minutes.

I also want to reveal that I use an Auber PID controller to maintain a steady temperature. The Smokin-It's built-in thermostat swings 20-30º during a cook, which I found unacceptable. Using a PID resolves that problem.

One last hint. Soaking the wood in water prior to cooking is an old-wives tale. All that happens is you get steam. Use dry wood and you'll be surprised how it lasts and how much better your food will taste. Soaking wood in water is the same type of misinformation as putting oil in pasta water. (Use enough water to cook pasta and it won't stick together!)

Good luck with your new smoker and keep experimenting. You'll soon be the most popular guy in your neighborhood!


----------



## fvbountyhunter

Boy Bocaboy you are right on, I just bought a Si #3 it's an all new learning curve almost every thing I have tried has had to much smoke. so back to the uds for the thanksgiving turkey this year. I did some fresh ocean caught Salmon first batch not so good, second batch much better I think as good as the uds.

Great Smoking to all from the Oregon Coast

M


----------



## diggingdogfarm

bocaboy said:


> ...but one or two small chunks (small defined that it easily fits in the palm of your hand) is all you need.




Yup!




~Martin


----------



## 801driver

No more resting in a cooler for me, I have an easier plan.

OK, made a mistake, no, several mistakes, three or four years ago when I was still using my charcoal smoker cooking a Pork Butt, cooking by time only.  I would foil after about 1/2 cook time and take it off and try to immediately pull it.  Most everything was hit and miss and tough.

One smoke, I foiled it, refilled with charcoal and set the alarm clock to take it off at 1 AM a couple hours later. Made the AM-PM mistake, no alarm. Woke up at 7AM in a panic. Fortunately it was winter and 20 degrees outside, fire had gone out most likely 3-4 hours longer than I had intended and Pork Butt had cooled down and was just starting to freeze. Pulled it, it was the best PB I had ever smoked, very tender.

I started lurking on this site and found out why. Number one reason, normally I was not cooking long enough, started cooking by temp, tremendous improvement. Number 2 started letting it rest in a cooler a couple hours before pulling. Another improvement.

I then bought a Smoken-it #2 and kept putting out great products. Then today, another good learning mistake, had a PB on and had to leave and was gone way longer than I expected. Wifey called and said "your temp alarm is going off at 195."  I am not finished what I am doing and I am an hour away from home. Started to have her pull it off and put in a cooler. Then it hit me. I told Wifey, "just unplug the smoker and I will take care of it when I get home."  3 hours later when I got home the IT was still 181 degrees.  Outside temp was in the 60's with a lot of wind.

Removed it from the smoker and it was ready to pull. No need to mess with moving it to a cooler, just leave it right on the smoker shelf. The insulation in the Smoken-it #2 cooker is not a lot different than a cooler if you think about it.

I will be doing this in the future and making my smokes even easier.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

I would be very careful doing that.....while the temp in the center may remain safe....the temp near the outside of the butt may not!


Just sayin'....


~Martin




801Driver said:


> No more resting in a cooler for me, I have an easier plan.
> 
> OK, made a mistake, no, several mistakes, three or four years ago when I was still using my charcoal smoker cooking a Pork Butt, cooking by time only.  I would foil after about 1/2 cook time and take it off and try to immediately pull it.  Most everything was hit and miss and tough.
> 
> One smoke, I foiled it, refilled with charcoal and set the alarm clock to take it off at 1 AM a couple hours later. Made the AM-PM mistake, no alarm. Woke up at 7AM in a panic. Fortunately it was winter and 20 degrees outside, fire had gone out most likely 3-4 hours longer than I had intended and Pork Butt had cooled down and was just starting to freeze. Pulled it, it was the best PB I had ever smoked, very tender.
> 
> I started lurking on this site and found out why. Number one reason, normally I was not cooking long enough, started cooking by temp, tremendous improvement. Number 2 started letting it rest in a cooler a couple hours before pulling. Another improvement.
> 
> I then bought a Smoken-it #2 and kept putting out great products. Then today, another good learning mistake, had a PB on and had to leave and was gone way longer than I expected. Wifey called and said "your temp alarm is going off at 195."  I am not finished what I am doing and I am an hour away from home. Started to have her pull it off and put in a cooler. Then it hit me. I told Wifey, "just unplug the smoker and I will take care of it when I get home."  3 hours later when I got home the IT was still 181 degrees.  Outside temp was in the 60's with a lot of wind.
> 
> Removed it from the smoker and it was ready to pull. No need to mess with moving it to a cooler, just leave it right on the smoker shelf. The insulation in the Smoken-it #2 cooker is not a lot different than a cooler if you think about it.
> 
> I will be doing this in the future and making my smokes even easier.


----------



## divotmaker

801Driver said:


> No more resting in a cooler for me, I have an easier plan.
> 
> OK, made a mistake, no, several mistakes, three or four years ago when I was still using my charcoal smoker cooking a Pork Butt, cooking by time only.  I would foil after about 1/2 cook time and take it off and try to immediately pull it.  Most everything was hit and miss and tough.
> 
> One smoke, I foiled it, refilled with charcoal and set the alarm clock to take it off at 1 AM a couple hours later. Made the AM-PM mistake, no alarm. Woke up at 7AM in a panic. Fortunately it was winter and 20 degrees outside, fire had gone out most likely 3-4 hours longer than I had intended and Pork Butt had cooled down and was just starting to freeze. Pulled it, it was the best PB I had ever smoked, very tender.
> 
> I started lurking on this site and found out why. Number one reason, normally I was not cooking long enough, started cooking by temp, tremendous improvement. Number 2 started letting it rest in a cooler a couple hours before pulling. Another improvement.
> 
> I then bought a Smoken-it #2 and kept putting out great products. Then today, another good learning mistake, had a PB on and had to leave and was gone way longer than I expected. Wifey called and said "your temp alarm is going off at 195."  I am not finished what I am doing and I am an hour away from home. Started to have her pull it off and put in a cooler. Then it hit me. I told Wifey, "just unplug the smoker and I will take care of it when I get home."  3 hours later when I got home the IT was still 181 degrees.  Outside temp was in the 60's with a lot of wind.
> 
> Removed it from the smoker and it was ready to pull. No need to mess with moving it to a cooler, just leave it right on the smoker shelf. The insulation in the Smoken-it #2 cooker is not a lot different than a cooler if you think about it.
> 
> I will be doing this in the future and making my smokes even easier.


While the inside of the smoker doesn't cool that fast, it may cool to an unsafe temp in a 3 hour period.  An alternate method, that I use often, is to reduce the smoker temp to 140 to hold.  That way, the surface of the meat will never drop below the safe temp, and the internal will stay nice and hot.


----------



## 801driver

DivotMaker said:


> While the inside of the smoker doesn't cool that fast, it may cool to an unsafe temp in a 3 hour period.  An alternate method, that I use often, is to reduce the smoker temp to 140 to hold.  That way, the surface of the meat will never drop below the safe temp, and the internal will stay nice and hot.


That is why I like this forum, toss out anything and you have a whole team looking it over and offering suggestions.  I will do the 140 safety temp in the future.  Thanks.


----------



## jond36

Hey folks back from military leave. Just wanted to say happy turkey day! Have a good one and happy smoking. -Jon D.


----------



## jond36

Heads up on smokin it smokers. The #3 is missing from amazon and from smokin-it.com. I am wondering if it were replaced by the #4 or is just out of stock. Personally I think they may be done making it.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

The #3 is temporarily out of stock...expected to be back in stock as early as next week.



~Martin


----------



## jond36

Thats what I get for assuming. Appreciate it. Hope to pull the trigger on it soon to jump from #1 to #3.


----------



## bob white

I have a master-built electric and my wife and I both love it. Fantastic flavor, no fuss and no mess. Cleans right up.


----------



## gary s

Nice


----------



## coyote 1

Ha ha , nice:grilling_smilie:


----------



## old sarge

The SI3 sold out a while back.  The new model 3 coming in will have handles to aid in moving it around.


----------



## daricksta

Every _affordable _(for most of us) is made in China otherwise we couldn't afford it. I've got tons of kitchen gadgets like food processors and such and all are Chinese-made with one exception: we own a Vitamix blender which is made in Cleveland. The cheapest one is just under $400 at Costco but they're the best on the market and are workhorses that can last 20 or more years. It would probably cost at least half that if it were made in China.


----------



## divotmaker

The Smokin-It model 3 is certainly not done!  The rush of new purchases actually caught Steve off-guard, while re-tooling for the new model with handles.  It will be back soon, and isn't going anywhere!  No company would discontinue its most popular model!  Soon, my friends, soon!


----------



## old sarge

Well said Tony.


----------



## kelvinator

So I am trying to decide between the #1 and #2. Getting the #2 would cost over around 120 more than the #1.

I have read the first 20 pages of the forum and gotten some great insight and plan to continue reading. However, it doesn't seem to have helped me decide on which one. I very strongly want to go with the #2 to air on the safe side in case I want to smoke a decent amount but at the same time being a college student I am trying not to spend more money than necessary. But I noticed they have that holiday special going on and I want to order the smoker before that goes away if possible.

On average I would probably cook for about 4 people. If I was having a get together with friends I would be cooking for 4-8. I suppose in some certain situations maybe even more than that such as big family get togethers. However, I am sure in the large group scenarios we would cook and eat more than just BBQ meat and have sides such as cornbread, baked beans, potato salad or whatever else.

Any advice?


----------



## diggingdogfarm

I recommend getting the largest model you can afford.
I regret buying the #1 rather than the #3.
You won't regret buying a bigger smoker.


~Martin


----------



## kelvinator

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I recommend getting the largest model you can afford.
> I regret buying the #1 rather than the #3.
> You won't regret buying a bigger smoker.
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Thank you for the advice, on average how many people are you smoking for?


----------



## diggingdogfarm

WIth the #1, no more than two 99% of the time.
It's not that the #1 can't handle what's required for two or even several more, it's just that working with a larger smoker suits me better.
You're making a long term investment...even if it takes time to save up the extra money I definitely recommend going with a bigger smoker.
That's just my personal feelings.





~Martin


----------



## diggingdogfarm

I've heard several folks say they wish they'd gone with a bigger smoker....I don't think I've heard anyone say they wish they'd bought a smaller one.




~Martin


----------



## kelvinator

DiggingDogFarm said:


> WIth the #1, no more than two 99% of the time.
> It's not that the #1 can't handle what's required for two or even several more, it's just that working with a larger smoker suits me better.
> You're making a long term investment...even if it takes time to save up the extra money I definitely recommend going with a bigger smoker.
> That's just my personal feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Fair enough. Smokers definitely don't seem like easy things to sell if you find they don't work for you so probably better safe than sorry.


----------



## fvbountyhunter

Hello, I am new to the site but not smoking, go big.. big is good bigger is better biggest is best. I bought a # 3 and wish I had bought the 4. you will find your friends will be asking if you could smoke there turkeys or what ever. I smoke five or six birds in November and December for friends my #3 will do 4 if they are not to big.

 good luck in your decision


----------



## 801driver

I have a #2 and happy with it for our needs.  Two 8 lb pork butts, or two briskets, or 4 racks of ribs, or 4 fatties fit comfortabally. I usually do not cook that much at a time  We live in the country and do not have a lot of frequent guests.  When we do, 16lbs of meat is a lot of meat, and we can prepare more ahead of time if needed..  Depends on how much you might need to smoke at a time. 

Oh yes, I can put my #2 in the back of my pick-up by my self if desired, and I am an old guy. 

Good luck at making the right decision.


----------



## kelvinator

Thanks for the advice guys, it sounds like a #2 is the best bet. 16lbs of meat is probably more than enough, and if I am smoking like once a week I probably don't need to be eating several pounds of meat at once haha.


----------



## marauder

i have a #1  and have done 1 8-10 butt   1 roast at a  time     10 lb brisket, a whole chicken i usually  just cook for 2- 4 people when i use the  electric.Inside dimensions are 12-1/2" wide x 13-1/2" deep x 17-1/4" tall....   the #2 would be practical if you have just one option to smoke with.


----------



## kelvinator

Yeah so the #1 is ~2900 cubic inches while the #2 is 4500 cubic inches. So about a 1600 difference. 

Yeah I definitely want to get a smoker and hopefully not have to get another anytime soon.

8-10 pounds of meat at one time in the #1 is a pretty good amount though.


----------



## ndkoze

The only way I would go with a #1 would be if I wanted to travel with it a lot (easy to load/unload) and didn't need to smoke much meat.

If it is an issue with the money, I think it would be worth it to wait until you can save up the extra money.

This is a long-term investment. So, think about the future when you are out of school, married and have a couple rugrats running around that you want to smoke for. I know that may seem like a ways off, but these smokers are built to last.

I have a #3 and love that I can put my meat up higher in the smoker further away from the element. The further away from the element, the more even the temperature will be in the smoker. I would think that if you put a pork butt or a turkey in the #1, that the bottom of the meat is going to be pretty close to the heating element and may cause the meat to cook unevenly. I have never seen a #1, so this is just speculation.


----------



## kelvinator

Thanks for the info NDKoze! You make good points about longevity.

I am on page 32 of this thread now and the issues that came up regarding temp fluctuations and some units not heating up to the proper temp has me worried now. A big reason I am getting an electric smoker is for a more hands off approach. But not having reliable times for when the meat is done because of temperature fluctuations and potential units not heating up enough is a big concern as myself, family, and friends don't have the time to sit around waiting an extra few hours because something is taking longer than usual to finish. It makes me wonder if I should try and save up for a cookshack with the digital control...but I would rather not spend the extra money.

However, the cookshack after shipping with the current 10% savings would come out to $749


----------



## ndkoze

The Temperature fluctuations are overblown and almost always unrelated to the smoker. It is usually user error.

For example:

* Many times people try to put a drip pan under the meat - Do NOT do this.

* They place their smoker probe right next to the meat - Do NOT do this. The cool temp of the meat relative to the smoker temp will give false readings.

* Some users expect the temps to stay within too close of a temp range. Temps ranging from 15-30 degrees will not alter the outcome of the product.

If you are really worried about the temp fluctuations, you could get an Auber (1-2 degree temp swings) and buy-pass the analog controller (not necessary in my book) and still be cheaper than the CookShack. Plus with the analog you can actually program steps. For example, you can smoke at 150 for two hours, then have a step that bumps the temp up to 225 and smokes until the meat hits your desired internal temperature, and then goes down to 140 in warming mode until you take the meat out. You can't get this programmability with the CookShack. I haven't bothered with the Auber yet, because while it is nice to have for the programmability, I just haven't felt the need to get one yet. I have put out some pretty damn good food with my 20-30 degree swing analog controller that averages out to my desired temperature.

Lastly, expecting uniform times for smoked meats is not really a reasonable expectation for any smoker. Other than maybe ribs and poultry, most pieces of meat have their own unique characteristics and this will effect the finish time. You can definitely have a reasonable guess, but I have had some stubborn pieces of meat that just didn't fall in line with the norm and it had nothing to do with the smoker.

My 2 cents.


----------



## jond36

I never had an issue. Just like an oven, it may have issues if you put too much mass in the smoker, but even then mine was good.

Also read the posts about making a homemade PID. I made mine for 20 bucks.

-Jon


----------



## rajones19

kelvinator said:


> Thanks for the advice guys, it sounds like a #2 is the best bet. 16lbs of meat is probably more than enough, and if I am smoking like once a week I probably don't need to be eating several pounds of meat at once haha.


I have the #2, and often wish I'd bought the #3. If you are like me, your next purchase will be a FoodSaver or other vacuum device, so you can freeze that extra food for later. Since I bought mine, I always smoke way more than I need, and vacuum pack the rest into dinner-for-two sized packets. I can thaw a half-slab of ribs in hot water in about 10 minutes, nuke 'em for 2 minutes, and have a 'right out of the smoker' dinner in less than half an hour after work. We've got dinner packs of ribs, pulled pork, sirloin tip, all ready to go. It's like magic :)


----------



## ndkoze

rajones19 said:


> I have the #2, and often wish I'd bought the #3. If you are like me, your next purchase will be a FoodSaver or other vacuum device, so you can freeze that extra food for later. Since I bought mine, I always smoke way more than I need, and vacuum pack the rest into dinner-for-two sized packets. I can thaw a half-slab of ribs in hot water in about 10 minutes, nuke 'em for 2 minutes, and have a 'right out of the smoker' dinner in less than half an hour after work. We've got dinner packs of ribs, pulled pork, sirloin tip, all ready to go. It's like magic :)


I use a Food Saver too and the meals are almost as good out of the freezer as they were when I first smoked them.

The other thing is that you can reheat them by simply placing the vacuum sealed bag of meat in a pot of boiling water. This reheats them and saves all of that precious juice that may escape if nuked or baked.

If your bags are too big for the pot, reheating them in a crock pot provides really good results too, especially with ribs. Just place the ribs in the crock pot sideways with a cup or so of water and within minutes you will have a rib meal that tastes just like they came out of the smoker.

If you haven't already done so, check out the www.smokinitforums.com  community. We have a very active community over there with some of the most helpful people you will ever know.

Good luck with whatever decision you make. Hopefully we are helping make it just a bit easier. :)


----------



## daricksta

NDKoze said:


> The Temperature fluctuations are overblown and almost always unrelated to the smoker. It is usually user error.
> 
> For example:
> 
> * Many times people try to put a drip pan under the meat - Do NOT do this.
> 
> * They place their smoker probe right next to the meat - Do NOT do this. The cool temp of the meat relative to the smoker temp will give false readings.
> 
> * Some users expect the temps to stay within too close of a temp range. Temps ranging from 15-30 degrees will not alter the outcome of the product.
> 
> If you are really worried about the temp fluctuations, you could get an Auber (1-2 degree temp swings) and buy-pass the analog controller (not necessary in my book) and still be cheaper than the CookShack. Plus with the analog you can actually program steps. For example, you can smoke at 150 for two hours, then have a step that bumps the temp up to 225 and smokes until the meat hits your desired internal temperature, and then goes down to 140 in warming mode until you take the meat out. You can't get this programmability with the CookShack. I haven't bothered with the Auber yet, because while it is nice to have for the programmability, I just haven't felt the need to get one yet. I have put out some pretty damn good food with my 20-30 degree swing analog controller that averages out to my desired temperature.
> 
> Lastly, expecting uniform times for smoked meats is not really a reasonable expectation for any smoker. Other than maybe ribs and poultry, most pieces of meat have their own unique characteristics and this will effect the finish time. You can definitely have a reasonable guess, but I have had some stubborn pieces of meat that just didn't fall in line with the norm and it had nothing to do with the smoker.
> 
> My 2 cents.


NDKoze, you've accurately described how the controller on the Masterbuilt electric digital smokers work. I see those same fluctuations every time but I also figure it all averages out to cooking at the set point that I chose, or I make minor adjustments to the set point or the cooking time, or both. Still, whatever I'm smoking gets perfectly cooked so all is well.


----------



## jjrolex

I've had a #1 now for 2 years. Since user guides from smokin it are pretty slim, I refer to the Cook Shack and the Smoke Tex manuals. One of them states that max weight in a #1 would be 20#s of meat. I'm currently smoking 3 butts total weight of 16#s, and expect no worries at all. Set at 225 degrees, 2 hours ago, smoker at 208 and climbing and meat at 84. Temp outside is 28 deg here in Iowa. Probably looking at a 15 hour smoke, depending the length of the stall. # 1's will do quite a bit of meat, especially if you purchase an extra rack, making a total of 3.


----------



## wingzofsteel

I have a SI1 now going over 3 years. I purchased an extra rack and it had served me and my wife well and will continue, I'm sure, for many years to come. I just finished a 11lb maple glazed ham and it was like a piece of smokey heaven. Like someone else said, it's easy to move or haul around if you need to. I once had a large Big Green Egg and that wasn't so easy to do.  
If you like ease of use, then electric is the way to go, but if I had to do it again, I think I would go with the 26.75" Weber.  Why? For a couple of reasons, First, I miss cooking with fire and with the large Weber, you can do it all.  Second, I like finishing off things like ABT's or Chicken with a crispy skin, which you can't do with my smoker.  Or at least I haven't figured out out except for popping it in the oven for a few minutes. 
But this isn't about me. It's about you. 
The SI is a great electric smoker that will last you for years. As others said, buy the biggest one you can afford,but if you move around a lot, the 1 or 2 may be all that you need. Also,  don't worry about the temperature fluctuation as it is normal. My unit set at 210 degrees will adjust itself between 190-228 degrees over a 16 hour smoke, and in doing so,  gives my greatest honor to our humble pig. It and elevates his standing to well beyond opulent, maybe all the way to divine. 
Good luck.


----------



## kelvinator

NDKoze said:


> The Temperature fluctuations are overblown and almost always unrelated to the smoker. It is usually user error.
> 
> For example:
> 
> * Many times people try to put a drip pan under the meat - Do NOT do this.
> 
> * They place their smoker probe right next to the meat - Do NOT do this. The cool temp of the meat relative to the smoker temp will give false readings.
> 
> * Some users expect the temps to stay within too close of a temp range. Temps ranging from 15-30 degrees will not alter the outcome of the product.
> 
> If you are really worried about the temp fluctuations, you could get an Auber (1-2 degree temp swings) and buy-pass the analog controller (not necessary in my book) and still be cheaper than the CookShack. Plus with the analog you can actually program steps. For example, you can smoke at 150 for two hours, then have a step that bumps the temp up to 225 and smokes until the meat hits your desired internal temperature, and then goes down to 140 in warming mode until you take the meat out. You can't get this programmability with the CookShack. I haven't bothered with the Auber yet, because while it is nice to have for the programmability, I just haven't felt the need to get one yet. I have put out some pretty damn good food with my 20-30 degree swing analog controller that averages out to my desired temperature.
> 
> Lastly, expecting uniform times for smoked meats is not really a reasonable expectation for any smoker. Other than maybe ribs and poultry, most pieces of meat have their own unique characteristics and this will effect the finish time. You can definitely have a reasonable guess, but I have had some stubborn pieces of meat that just didn't fall in line with the norm and it had nothing to do with the smoker.
> 
> My 2 cents.


I guess temp fluctuations aren't really my concern, my concern lies more in the smoker being able to actually reach proper temp which I have read some ppl seem to have problems with.


----------



## kelvinator

NDKoze said:


> I use a Food Saver too and the meals are almost as good out of the freezer as they were when I first smoked them.
> 
> The other thing is that you can reheat them by simply placing the vacuum sealed bag of meat in a pot of boiling water. This reheats them and saves all of that precious juice that may escape if nuked or baked.
> 
> If your bags are too big for the pot, reheating them in a crock pot provides really good results too, especially with ribs. Just place the ribs in the crock pot sideways with a cup or so of water and within minutes you will have a rib meal that tastes just like they came out of the smoker.
> 
> If you haven't already done so, check out the www.smokinitforums.com  community. We have a very active community over there with some of the most helpful people you will ever know.
> 
> Good luck with whatever decision you make. Hopefully we are helping make it just a bit easier. :)


Everyone's advice is much appreciated! I already have a foodsaver thankfully!


----------



## kelvinator

jond36 said:


> I never had an issue. Just like an oven, it may have issues if you put too much mass in the smoker, but even then mine was good.
> 
> Also read the posts about making a homemade PID. I made mine for 20 bucks.
> 
> -Jon


Do you have a link for where I can learn how to make my own for 20 bucks?


----------



## tbrtt1

I think issues with it not coming up to temp are rare. And NDKoze is right on. Proper probe placement, no large water pan just above the element (no need for a water pan anyway). If there are actual issues with coming up to temp, it would likely be just replacing the controller which would be covered under warranty. 

Temp fluctuations are really not an issue, though I do employ an Auber PID. I do this because I like to do overnight smokes and want to have it cut off automatically if I feel like sleeping late. Also the step programming is terrific for sausage. 

As for size, I have a #2 and love it but cannot fit a whole packer in there and wish I could. I can get most of one in there but have to trim a little off of the flat end. No prob really since I use that trimmed off part for sausage and ground meat and what not. I don't mind cutting ribs in half, but the #3 generally would handle whole racks as well. 

These smokers are very efficient so having a small amount of meat in a larger #2 or #3 is not an issue. Not like trying to heat up a large trailer stick burner for a single chicken. 

As mentioned, think of it as a long term investment. In 20 years you won't even think about the extra $120.


----------



## old sarge

Here is a link to a homebrew PID that a SmokinTex owner built some time ago.  Since the ST and the SI smokers are both analog, this should help.

http://therockbottom.net/BBQ/SmokinTexMod/smokintexmod.html


----------



## kelvinator

old sarge said:


> Here is a link to a homebrew PID that a SmokinTex owner built some time ago.  Since the ST and the SI smokers are both analog, this should help.
> 
> http://therockbottom.net/BBQ/SmokinTexMod/smokintexmod.html


Thank you!

Hopefully this isn't too difficult if I get a Smokin-it and decide to try and do this. I definitely would prefer digital control, especially for the ability to program actions into the smoker but don't wanna buy one for 200 haha


----------



## jond36

A few pages back I posted links and tried my best to explain it. Its ebay parts. The hardest part is carving out slots in a housing device.


----------



## old sarge

Jon,

Is this the post you referred to?

Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/97559/smokin-it-smoker/800#post_1156586


----------



## coyote 1

Love my #2 just the right size for me, it's great!!,


----------



## jond36

Yes. Posts 798,799,800 and 813,815. 

Oh and I lied aparently after tax amd shipping it was 40ish. I left a back shot that kinda explains how I wired and a list of parts on 815. If you need more info I can help. Just PM.

Just a disclaimer I have only tried it on my #1 not a 2,3,or 4. I think it would still work fine though. It self calibrates and shouldnt have a problem with the watts.


----------



## kelvinator

jond36 said:


> Yes. Posts 798,799,800 and 813,815.
> 
> Oh and I lied aparently after tax amd shipping it was 40ish. I left a back shot that kinda explains how I wired and a list of parts on 815. If you need more info I can help. Just PM.
> 
> Just a disclaimer I have only tried it on my #1 not a 2,3,or 4. I think it would still work fine though. It self calibrates and shouldnt have a problem with the watts.


Thank you for the info! I am probably going to end up getting a #2 soon. I will PM you if I get one and end up deciding I want to use a PID. But I figure if I get it I should learn how to use it and learn more about smoking first. I got Jeff's book last spring and never got around to actually getting a smoker so I would finally like to get one. The Seattle area has tons of amazing food being that its such a diverse area but great quality BBQ isn't very common, especially in the Bellevue area.


----------



## kelvinator

I have just finished reading this entire thread. SO much great info, thanks to everyone who provided it. If I get a #2 hopefully I can crank out good quality meat and be able to estimate the time it will be done. My biggest fear is getting one and trying to cook for family or friends and then nothing is done when you think it will be done. Don't really have the free time to plan dinner at 7 and then wait till 9 cause the meat took longer to cook. I know that its impossible to be able to pinpoint an exact time but the ability to provide a pretty solid estimate would be nice as to avoid keeping hungry people waiting.


----------



## jjrolex

Kel…you can always plan to get done early, wrap meat in foil, then towels, and it will stay piping hot for hours. I just finished 3 butts 3 hours ago, wrapped them, and just finished pulling them. The meat was so hot, I had to let it cool for about 10 minutes so I didn't burn my hands.


----------



## old sarge

I generally stick with 225 degrees for ribs and butts. Ribs take  4 to 6 hours depending upon cut and weight. Butts go 12 to 16 hours again depending upon weight. I aim for an internal temperature of 195 degrees. Around 180 to 185 I hit a major stall and it can take a few hours to hit my target internal temp. 

Take notes when you first get started. Type meat, weight, cook temp, ambient temp, smoker in shade or sun, type wood and amount, start/finish time, etc. If successful you can repeat; if not you can do the next smoke differently. This will build confidence and make planning a meal easier.


----------



## marauder

Use Jeff's site smokingmest.com his recipes you'll be dead on no matter what type of smoker used.the cool thing to me about the smokinit smoker the meat goes in  and the smoker turned on .. It heats up smokes together til. IT  is met... Buy a maverick 732 you can monitor your cooks from your chair[emoji]128527[/emoji]


----------



## kelvinator

Oh I already have Jeff's book! I bought it last spring when I was wanting to get a smoker but never followed through with actually getting one. School and work got in the way.


----------



## kelvinator

Has anyone found that the length of time it takes for a specific item to finish smoking is more consistent using a PID device than just the stock smokin-it smoker? Obviously different types of meat and the different masses will effect the length of time needed to be done but I am wondering for same kinda meat same mass.


----------



## marauder

I think its a non issue myself   for the meat temp times the PID ability to create different  timed temps ..its smoking  meats not a chemistry experiment..LOL [emoji]128513[/emoji]


----------



## ndkoze

Hi Kelvinator, once you get your smoker and are ready for your first smoke, I would recommend starting a thread on the www.smokinitforums.com site and there will be no shortage of people responding to your questions.

There are definitely ways of making sure your meal is ready on time.

The key is to get it done early.

As JJRolex said, you can and should rest your finished meat double foiled for several hours in a cooler covered with towels.

I am confident that your friends and family will be impressed with the results.


----------



## kelvinator

Fair enough! At least people who smoke understand the benefits of letting meat rest. Being a former cook I see way too many people cooking steaks and other red meat without letting it rest at all. So sad hahaha. I think I will be pulling trigger on a #2 soon. I think that would have enough room. If I get reallly into smoking to the point where I find it never has enough room and I doing it all the time I am sure I could justify upgrading. But if people are able to easily smoke 16 pounds of meat with the smoker having the ability to smoke more I think that would be plenty. In all likelihood most of the big family events or whatever where the smoker might not be big enough have lots of other food so people wouldn't each be eating 2 pounds or more of meat haha.


----------



## kelvinator

Just one last question was is the most amount of meat people have successfully smoked in the #2?  I know one gentlemen said about 16. I am curious to know if people have successfully smoked more.


----------



## bocaboy

My Christmas/Chanukah/Kwanza/Festivus present from my stepkids showed up today, a stand for my Smokin-It #2. I'm an older guy and was getting a bit stiff bending over to clean and setup the #2 for a cook. The stand puts it at an easy level for work and includes two side shelves. I can't speak for the rest of you, but this is the perfect Christmas/Chanukah/Kwanza/Festivus present for me, and it arrived in time for me to cook a delicious dinner for the holidays!

Thanks to the folks at Smokin-It for sending it out so quickly. Even though I only ordered ground shipping, I got it in one week. Now I'll be able to use my Smokin-It whether or not my back is bothering me!


----------



## coyote 1

Hey that's great, got a stand for my #2 last week , I'm old also much better on me,:grilling_smilie:


----------



## bocaboy

Hmmm, we could start a new thread called, "Old Guys Smoking". On second thought, it might be misconstrued!


----------



## old sarge

Not a bad idea. And when one needs to know how tender ribs ought to be for old folks, it can be rated as has pull, needs teeth, can be gummed.  

Seriously though, age affects us all and it is a shame when an enjoyable hobby becomes near impossible to enjoy because of age related infirmities.  That was the reason I gave up using my offset stick burner and went electric. I am a disabled vet in my 60's and tending a fire throughout a long smoke with multiple food items is far from relaxing and/or pleasurable after the first four or five hours. All-nighters are but a fond memory.


----------



## kelvinator

Well bit the bullet and bought a Smokin-it #2, Hopefully it arrives and works without issue. Went to Cash & Carry today and checked out some of their meat. Saw some good looking bone in boston butts for 1.66 a pound. I saw some briskets. What do you all do for those because they were huge no way they would fit in the smokin it.


----------



## old sarge

Congrats.  Inside dimensions are 15" wide x 15" deep x 20" tall, per the SI site. I don't think you will have a problem regarding the butt.  As for the brisket, if it is a full packer, halve it. Some minor trimming may also be in order. 

A lot of electric smokers have shelves smaller than the meat going in.  Keep a sharp knife handy and you are set.


----------



## tbrtt1

kelvinator said:


> Well bit the bullet and bought a Smokin-it #2, Hopefully it arrives and works without issue. Went to Cash & Carry today and checked out some of their meat. Saw some good looking bone in boston butts for 1.66 a pound. I saw some briskets. What do you all do for those because they were huge no way they would fit in the smokin it.


I like to cut a tad off of the flat end. I freeze the flats and use later for ground meat or adding to sausage or whatever. Butts aren't a problem unless they come from a mammoth or hogzilla. 













IMG_0235.jpg



__ tbrtt1
__ Nov 15, 2014


----------



## kelvinator

old sarge said:


> Congrats.  Inside dimensions are 15" wide x 15" deep x 20" tall, per the SI site. I don't think you will have a problem regarding the butt.  As for the brisket, if it is a full packer, halve it. Some minor trimming may also be in order.
> 
> A lot of electric smokers have shelves smaller than the meat going in.  Keep a sharp knife handy and you are set.


Yeah definitely! Before my current internship I was cooking for 4 years so there is no shortage of knives in my home hahaha.


----------



## kelvinator

tbrtt1 said:


> I like to cut a tad off of the flat end. I freeze the flats and use later for ground meat or adding to sausage or whatever. Butts aren't a problem unless they come from a mammoth or hogzilla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0235.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tbrtt1
> __ Nov 15, 2014


Yeah the butts at cash and carry looked like they would fit fine but I was like wow no way these briskets are going to fit without being cut in half or something.


----------



## bocaboy

Sarge, I hear you. I use a Big Green Egg in addition to my SI #2. The best investment I ever made was a DigiQ 2 from BBQ Guru. Instead of fussing with the temps over a long cook, I build the fire, attach the DigiQ, set the pit temperature and go to sleep. It holds the temperature perfectly over hours and hours of cooking. I also purchased a PID for my SI #2 and it really makes a difference, in particular for smoking fish.

Hang in there, brother! If we're not around to pass on our knowledge of Q, who else will!?


----------



## vettecor

thinking about getting myself a #3 for Xmas if i'm lucky.


----------



## old sarge

vettecor - Do your research.  Hit all the smoker sites and read all the forums on the model(s) you are considering.  The SI3 is a big solid unit with great performance. Spend wisely. Check out their Facebook page.  There is a store and you may be able to save some cash there. I don't know it it is still up and valid but it was a while back.


----------



## vettecor

thanks Sarge for the info I will. Thanks for your service by the way.

Keith

ex Viet Nam Vet.


----------



## old sarge

Enjoy and thanks for your service.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

kbosch74 said:


> Seeking your feedback.
> 
> So I received the new thermostat and installed it.  If I put nothing into the smoker, I can get it up to correct/accurate temps.  However, I like to put an aluminum pan on the lowest shelf just above the heat box (a) for easier clean up as it catches all the drippings and (b) I can put water in there for extra moisture.  However, when I put this pan in there, the inside temp maxes out around 190-200.
> 
> I am perplexed by this.  Since the heat element can heat this thing to up 350 if you bypass the thermostat, I see no reason that this pan would do anything other than maybe take a bit longer to get up to the maximum 250.  Same goes for when I put meat inside.  While I understand that meat absorbs some of the heat, there is still no reason that I can't get the inside temp all the way up to 250.
> 
> Thoughts?  thanks.





magikben said:


> *And if the pan is near or just above the thermostat sensor, the pan could be trapping heat and causing the element to shut off earlier than needed to heat the whole unit.*





That is EXACTLY what happens.

It's not a major problem if one is smarter than the pan. :smile:






=Martin=


----------



## vettecor

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## kelvinator

Well got my Smokin-it #2 seasoned last night, wood chunks caught on fire part way through, when I walked out there was this big whoosh sound and a ton of smoked shot out the top. I pulled out the wood box and made a little foil boat for the wood chunks and it didn't happen again. Although they were pretty black already haha. But everything else worked fine other than the fact that it killed one of the outdoor sockets I plugged it into so I had to move it to the other side of the house haha. Now time to start making some food.


----------



## stevenb1

I picked up my model 3 last week. Easy drive to southern Michigan to pick it up. 
Owner is a great fellow to talk with BTW. 
Did the burn in last week. 
Just started a batch of garlic/black pepper beef jerky in it. 
Picked up a 7lb pork belly, and meat for summer sausage to have for the holidays. 
Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## old sarge

Kelvinator - The belch won't hurt the smoker. If the wood flames it uses the oxygen really fast and goes back to smoking.  Mine has whoomphed before, just temporary.

StevenB1 - Congrats.  Yes, Steve is a pleasant fellow to talk to. I have never met him but we have talked on the phone numerous times over the last couple of years.


----------



## mark4mn

I found that if I space the wood the length of the box I do not get the belch.

Mark


----------



## 801driver

I have a #2 and cut my own 2-3inch slices of hickory and pecan and chisle them in half to put in the tray.  The only time I have had a belch, the slices were from a limb from the previous weeks windstorm and pretty fresh.  It did it only during start up a couple times.  I suspected that it was like putting a green log on the campfire fire making lots of smoke.  I suspect lots of initial outgasing ignited in the smoker.  Mine belched a couple of times, and had excellent fresh smokey favor.  I let mine age a little now..


----------



## 801driver

Just as a side note since we are in the Smoking-it site. After my "belches" I looked the smoker over very well to see if there might have been any damage. Absolutely none, it is a heavy duty dude, in fact, for comparison:

I recently ran across a new Bradley smoker, assembled, larger size than my Smoke-it #2 on the local Craigs list that had never been fired up. (retail price $ more than my #2). Knowing my daughter and son-in-law liked my smoking and wanted to start trying it themselves, I decided to see if I could give them a gift. The price was more than really right, not much more than shipping of my #2.

Told Wifey, this is a brand new high dollar smoker. Let's look at it and decide if we want to keep it ourselves and give my Daughter my old Smoke-it #2 or not.

Called the seller and took Wifey along in my pick up to help me load it. What a waste of Wifey's time. Ever picked up an empty tall cardboard box all by yourself? Had to tie it down not to keep it from shifting, but to keep it from blowing out of the back of my truck.

Immediately made the decision of which way to go. We gave it to them as a present, wondering how it will do in cold weather, wondering how long the electronic gizmowhiz electronic temperature controller will last, wondering how long the mechanical drive special puck smoke feeder assembly will feed.

I hope it works well for them as long as it can. When I am gone and they have to go through my stuff, only then can they can have my dependable as my oven, hot water heater technology, if it is too cold turn on, if it is too hot turn off, average 225' Smoke-it #2 and get back to smoking and pull things out the door like I do.

“Set it and forget it” has a whole new meaning with the Smoke-it smokers.

The only down side I can see to what I am doing now is that there is no way to justify several hours over night sitting on the deck drinking more than a few beers “watching” the smoker. Put the Pork Butt on in the evening, go to bed, get up in the morning and go to the lake for the day, play golf, etc. come home, drop in the cooler an hour or so, pull the smoked pork butt and eat it.

Want to bitch about not having a crispy bark? Simple, as you are unloading all your stuff from 8 hours on the lake, or all your hours on the golf course, fire up your gas grill and spend a few minutes singing the outside skin.

Works for me, your mental attitude may vary.


----------



## old sarge

Well said. Don't depart this earth too soon; you still have many smokes to go. 

Let us know how the Bradley works out.


----------



## tbrtt1

801Driver said:


> Want to bitch about not having a crispy bark? Simple, as you are unloading all your stuff from 8 hours on the lake, or all your hours on the golf course, fire up your gas grill and spend a few minutes singing the outside skin.


I get great bark from my #2 straight out of the smoker. 













IMG_3484.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Nov 15, 2014


















IMG_3487.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Nov 15, 2014


















IMG_3472.jpg



__ tbrtt1
__ Nov 8, 2014


















IMG_3476.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Nov 8, 2014


















IMG_3463.jpg



__ tbrtt1
__ Oct 11, 2014


















IMG_3192.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Apr 26, 2014


----------



## gary s

I like that heavy bark !!

Gary


----------



## 801driver

I usually like the amount of bark I have for beef and prok also, there have been comments made by some who burn real wood or charcoal at times concerning electic bark.  I sometimes singe my ribs and chicken on the grill a few minutes after smoking in my electric just to change the outside texture a little.


----------



## old sarge

That is some serious looking bark.


----------



## alwaysbesmokin

I own the Model #3 and this is by far the best at home smoker you can buy on the market.  All the smokers that you find in the stores are cheaply made and their seals are made of rubber/plastic strips. The smokin-it are made of stainless steel all around, these things are built like tanks. I have owned mine now for a few years and have never had a problem with it. Be sure to stay away from masterbuilt, masterforge and many of the other cheap made smokers that you will find at your common stores today.


----------



## big fish

I am the exception to the rule. I have had a horrible experience with the Smokin-it Company and a smokin-it #3. I got a bad element - SEASONED IT, SMOKED A RACK OR 2, THEN DEAD. I received no return calls from the Owner. I finally got the Owner (via email) and the element was replaced, but the unit wouldn't give me a constant temp. I never could understand why it was built like a brick sh!t house and then they put such an inferior/inaccurate heat source in it. I must tell you, they were very helpful over at their forums (especially old sarge). Like a said, nothing from the Owner, so I would be hard pressed to be a loyal customer.
 

I did the mod with the Auber and the permanent probe. The temp is pretty much on the money now - if it goes off 2 degrees (like it did on New Year's Day) that's a lot. It was very windy and very cold (in the 20's) on my deck where the smoker was (so +-2 degrees is acceptable). Other than that, it is usually +-1 degree. This smoker is killer and not have one complaint about the product it produces. My friends can't believe how little wood it needs to get the smoke flavor. It smokes an excellent fish (I am a huge into salt water fishing) and took everything I threw at it.

Here are a few photos of my New Year's bone in rib eye. Moist and juicy with an incredible bark.












rib roast 1.jpg



__ big fish
__ Jan 4, 2015


















rib roast 2.jpg



__ big fish
__ Jan 4, 2015


----------



## gary s

Nice  Looks good

Gary


----------



## old sarge

The prime rib looks very good. The above comments regarding the heating element in the SI smokers, dead not withstanding (and replaced under warranty?), they are analog and temperatures do fluctuate or swing 20/30 degrees high and low of the set point per the web site FAQ. Fact of life. A great many owners, including my brother, live with this fact every day and enjoy the results.  Likewise, a great many folks such as Big Fish desire a great deal of accuracy and therefore purchase an Auber, wire it into the SI smoker, and eliminate those swings. In the final analysis however, a 6 hour smoke with or without temperature swings is still a 6 hour smoke.


----------



## 801driver

Have two Chuck Roasts in the Smoke-it #2 with time on my hands. If I post what I think about Smoke-it, it will sound like a “paid” advertisement, like I would for my Grate-Wall-of-Fire opinion I have been happy with.

Ya know, lots of people have driven Fords, but Chevrolet's have won more races in motorsports combined in competition, lots of people shoot Glocks, but Colts have been reliably carried by more people and stopped more intruders than all other brands combined, so lets not hassle with “my Yugo is better than your Mazaratti with gas millage” here, we are talking easy smoking. (see note at bottom)

I have owned a Smoke-it #2 for a couple of years now and it has worked as expected and I have not had a reason to deal with the manufacturer. It arrived one day early in shipping, and does what it was advertised to do. Many others have posted and the company has mostly be very responsive.

Yes, when I first got it, I did the dual temp thing measuring the meat and the rack temp and I averaged out just fine for me, the dial was close to center average of temp swings of what I wanted.

Then some of the gurus of smoking started talking about the temp swings and were fanatic about doing something to hold a constant temp on the rack.

Well, keeping a constant temp on the rack would be nice ----- I guess. (Different than a standard household oven used daily baking cakes that is on/off like the original Smoke-it like I have.

Before I purchased my Smoke-it I would do 20 hour smokes and sometime during the first or the 12th beer or after I decided to take a nap and my temperature would vary 20' or so with a log flaring up or needing to add more charcoal. My meat would turn out just fine, but I had to “work” at it.

With the temp swings in the Smoke-it #2, I just keep on smoking and keep pulling out great meats. I still drink a few beers while doing other things and take a nap when I want. I just wait for the beeper to go off on my temperature sensor, (I check in between to keep it honest) to tell me when it is time to take it out. We had one occurrence when both Wifey and I looked at each other like “What the Hell is that beeping noise?” On yes, the pork butt we both forgot about from yesterday is done and ready to wrap for the cooler.

I provided process control equipment for industry for many years. In some cases, +5' and the product is burnt. -5' and the product turns to plastic and they shut the plant down for clean out the pipes. This is not what I am desiring to deal with smoking pork butts in retirement.

I most likely have enough commercial grade stuff in junk boxes in my barn left over from refinery and nuke power house projects to replicate the Aurbor function to hold the temp within a 1/2 degree temp in my smoker or so. PID control is all you need, even with opening the door if it is tuned correctly. I so not remember any of my stuff with timer functions, but that could be easily added to the circuitry fi desired.

Thought about putting some of my spare stuff together to hold my temp very constant since i would have no cost for materials. After a little thought and a few beers, I do not see it being worth the effort. It is hard to beat the reliability of an on/off switch. My smokes are as good as I have the ability to read the meat.

As far as other brands of smokers, hands down Smoke-it is quality. I found a Bradley tall smoker on the local Craig's list for a real deal. New, un-boxed but never used. Picked it up for my Daughter and Son in law who have Birthdays and Christmas close together for a combination present. Went to pick it up, grabbed hold of it with a bear hug to pick it up like my Smoke-it #2 it and hit myself in the chin, should have put one hand under the bottom of it to pick it up to load it. Must be tinfoil.

We are trying to work out the door not sealing and it not being able to hold temp with the ambient temp at 35'. Kinda feel bad about giving it to them now. I gave them 1/2 of the PB I smoked last week I cooked in the snow to get them by. It may work well in the summer. I hope the electronic/mechanical pellet feeder digital system holds up a while.

I have a very heavy duly Smoke-it #2 SS box that needs no door seals, needs no mechanical feeder, needs no electronic digital control, that I will be using the next 20-25 yrs. I feel comfortable.

If I need. I can find parts at Grainger for a heater element if I had to. I can produce smoke and heat my box to 225 + or - some degree of tolerance that will not burn my meat nor cause it to spoil, set it-and-forget it, until it is done.

I guess I have dealt with so many mechanical and electronic devices in my life that KISS works for me.

If you are tuned into 99% Competition BBQ, absolutely Yes, meat cooked on a Stick Burner will taste a lot better. Yes, meat cooked on an Charcoal burner will taste better. For me, my Brisket, Ribs, Pork Butt, Chuck Roast, fatties on the Smoke-it have been great. Chicken, not for me, I like the skins crispy, I throw on the grill. Scrimp, not for me, I throw on the grill. Stuffed peppers, not for me, I throw on the grill. Smoked cheese, nope, throw in the cold smoker.

Bottom line, if you are going to use an electric smoker, Smoke-it should be your only consideration. I hope you get the gist of what I think. Ken


----------



## stovebolt

alwaysbesmokin said:


> Be sure to stay away from masterbuilt, masterforge and many of the other cheap made smokers that you will find at your common stores today.


I am very pleased with my MES40, all stainless with a window. I don't know what you are basing your opinion on. 

Chuck


----------



## gary s

Interesting post Driver 

I am a stick burner, but I feel that whatever type smoker you use Get Familiar with it. They all smoke different and have their own characteristics. In over 40 years of smoking I have never had a smoker that holds a perfect or even temp from side to side or top to bottom, not sure why so many are obsessed with this. I have one side that runs a little hotter than the other side but use it to my advantage.  Main thing is if you get to know your smoker you shouldn't have any issues with a few degrees defference.

Gary


----------



## ndkoze

stovebolt said:


> I am very pleased with my MES40, all stainless with a window. I don't know what you are basing your opinion on.
> 
> Chuck


I think you can produce some darn good food with MES smokers and it is great that you are happy with yours. If that is all you can afford or want to spend, by all means get one. But, know that you will probably be looking for another smoker in 3-10 years max (you'll be lucky to get 10) as they just don't last. If you want a smoker that will last, smokers like the Smokin-It, Smokin-Tex, and Cookshack are a better option in my opinion.

I'm not trying to knock the MES smokers, as they have a huge share of the smoker market and for good reason. They put out a good value product. For what you pay for them, there is good value and an easy entry point for new smokers to get into this hobby.

I have gone through several types of smokers including two MES versions, and am happy that I finally found the Smokin-It. I got tired of buying new smokers ever 3-4 years.


----------



## Bearcarver

Yup---Masterbuilt Smokers Really Suck.

That's why all the smokes in this Index (Below) were done in a Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse.

Same smoker for over 4 years so far: (Zero Repairs needed!!)

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## ndkoze

Woaa, take it easy there Bear! ;)

You are taking a big leap to say that anyone recently on this thread is saying that the MES smokers "Suck".

As I stated above, you can put out some really good product in the MES smokers, and I have read enough threads in this forum to know that you are a pioneer in a lot of ways and really know your stuff. So, don't get your resulting product and extensive experience confused with the quality of the smoker that you are using.

The point is that they don't last. You are only 4 years into this. I will be surprised if you get anywhere close to 10 out of your MES40. That is all I am saying. I know there are some outliers out there that will claim that they have had their MES smoker for X umpteen years and I would believe them. That is expected with the sheer number of smokers that they sell. Like I said, they are a good value for the money. But "on average", I don't think there is much question that the quality verses the Smokin-It style smoker just isn't anywhere close.

We can agree to disagree on the quality of the MES smokers. But don't take my comments as disrespect to your product results or your smoking acumen. That was never the intention.


----------



## 801driver

gary s said:


> Interesting post Driver
> 
> I am a stick burner, but I feel that whatever type smoker you use Get Familiar with it. They all smoke different and have their own characteristics. In over 40 years of smoking I have never had a smoker that holds a perfect or even temp from side to side or top to bottom, not sure why so many are obsessed with this. I have one side that runs a little hotter than the other side but use it to my advantage.  Main thing is if you get to know your smoker you shouldn't have any issues with a few degrees defference.
> 
> Gary


Gary, this statement to "Get Familiar "With Your Smoker is the bottom line.  I have smoked pretty good briskets on all of my grilling tools. Charcoaler, propane grill, electric smoker, even with a rack on a campfire.  Each one cooks different, each one has a little different taste, just like every individual piece of meat.  Myself, I like good and easy, so I am doing electric now most of the time..  Who knows, I may change equipment again some day.  My post was just my opinion of what I have experience with up to this point.

Keep on smoking with what ever works for you.


----------



## old sarge

Learning is the key to a trouble free life.  Even when it comes to outdoor cooking. Or getting along with people.


----------



## big fish

"In the final analysis however, a 6 hour smoke with or without temperature swings is still a 6 hour smoke." Not quite a true statement old sarge. I would hate to have my fish go off by 20 degrees during a smoke. That would be called "cooking" and I have an oven for that.  ;-)


----------



## ndkoze

Big Fish said:


> "In the final analysis however, a 6 hour smoke with or without temperature swings is still a 6 hour smoke." Not quite a true statement old sarge. I would hate to have my fish go off by 20 degrees during a smoke. That would be called "cooking" and I have an oven for that.  ;-)


BigFish, I think for the type of smoking you do and what you want out of it, it is a good thing that you got the Auber.

For those of us that don't do a lot of fish, the 20-30 degree swings don't matter at all. I see an Auber in my future, but not having one, hasn't affected any of my smokes.

I am glad that you got yours working the way you want it though now. Come back over the Smokin-It forum and share some of your successes. :)


----------



## alwaysbesmokin

stovebolt said:


> I am very pleased with my MES40, all stainless with a window. I don't know what you are basing your opinion on.
> 
> Chuck


Its of course all a matter of opinion but if you ever used a smokin-it smoker you would never go back. There are just build solid. MES has rubber for seals and will leak usually after a year or so. MES is just a cheaper made construction is all. MES will still get the job done but I just always believed in buy right the first time.


----------



## bocaboy

I feel compelled to put in my 2¢. I own two smokers. The one I've had the longest is a medium size Big Green Egg (BGE) and the newest is an SI #2 I got a couple years ago. I use temperature controllers with both to control the pit and keep the temperature consistent throughout the cook. For the BGE I use a DigiQ II from BBQ Guru. For the SI #2 I purchased an Auber. I'm a big fan of these technologies.

There are lots of things that go into having a successful cook, but controlling the temperature so that it stays where you want it is arguably the most important. Ribs are an example. I cook St. Louis ribs for 5 to 5 1/2 hours at 230º and baby backs for 4 to 4 1/2 hours at the same temperature. My results are consistent (my friends and family say I make the best ribs in S. Florida) which allows me a sense of freedom to experiment with things like seasoning and types of wood. I simply use the bend test (click here) to confirm that they're done.

Once you can control the heat in your smoker, regardless of whether you use charcoal, wood, gas or electric, you have already won the battle. The choice of protein, seasoning and wood are important, but trumped by being able to control the temperature and keep it constant. The whole essence of real BBQ is "low and slow", and you need to be able to control the "low" part in order to cook "slow." As I said, your choice of meat, seasoning and sauce will all contribute to your success or lack of it, but without knowing your equipment well enough to keep the temperatures low over an extended period of time, your cooking results will be hit and miss.

Like I said, my 2¢!


----------



## old sarge

There are a great many folks who smoke on Old Smokey's, Big Chiefs, stick and charcoal smokers, gas, and a variety of electrics.  And in the grand scheme of things, 1 hour is still 1 hour (or 6 as I mentioned). The man or woman is in control of the final results, not the smoker. He or she determines the time, the temperature, the amount of fuel to use, type of wood for the smoke, all based upon what is being smoked and the weight of the product,  etc. Some smokers make life and the final product easier, others require more human intervention.


----------



## big fish

Some like Pickup Tucks, some like Cadillacs.


----------



## gary s

Again, I am a stick burner, and not familiar with all the problems on electrics , But like anything electric you only expect to get so much life out of it ?  Example, My wife doesn't like my Gas trimmer (too heavy) so I by a cheap B&D electric trimmer for her to use, I read a review where someone was going on and on about the quality and durability, I responded to that post saying I would give it 5 stars, What more would you expect from a $19.95 weed eater, I use it up throw it away and buy another one.   Even burners and heating elements on indoor stoves go out. And another thing is how well you maintain your smoker, like anything else. If you take care of it keep it out of the weather, and replace items as they go out, I don't know why an electric smoker wouldn't last 10 years ?

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

The MES may be cheap in price, but my Son started with a Cook Shack. It fell apart after 4 years, but that was because he didn't take care of it. The hinges rusted right off the door. However after watching him using that, I would have to say if I had a choice between my All SS MES 40 with glass door & remote control, for the same price as the CS my Son had I would have to go with the MES. Now I never tried a Smokin-it, but I do understand that it is a copy of the Cook Shack, but I guess it's a bit cheaper??

I've been staying off of this thread for months & months, because I figured MES owners had their threads, and Smokin-it owners had their thread.

Just about everything talked about on the MES threads are the good & bad things about the MES, but not bad things about the Smokin-it.

The only reason I even entered this thread was because lately it seems instead of talking about the good & bad about the Smokin-it, this thread has become a Hatchet station about the MES, which "Masterbuilt" is also a sponsor of this Forum.

Bear


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Please!!!!!!
There is no perfect smoker.
Let's get back to talking about the Smokin-It smokers here and leave the Masterbuilts out of it, mention of Masterbuilt brings back WAY too many bad memories!!!!!






=Martin=


----------



## Bearcarver

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Please!!!!!!
> There is no perfect smoker.
> Let's get back to talking about the Smokin-It smokers here and leave the Masterbuilts out of it,
> 
> 
> =Martin=


Thanks---My point exactly.

Bear


----------



## old sarge

Agreed.


----------



## marauder

i have a propane GSM a Kamado and a smokin-it#1  a weber gasser they all do what i expect them to do .. the quality is good from all the above each have  their own flavor i would like to learn to use a stick burner..  if i had the need to cook large amounts of meat .. but for now these will suffice .. my  family is growing 3 boys and 4 grandkids  .. so the stick burner is on the  RADAR!


----------



## ndkoze

Bear makes a great point about taking care of whatever smoker you have.

I agree, back on topic we go.


----------



## readjohn316

You guys crack me up...... Not only do I learn a lot about smoking meat, It's also very entertaining!  Knowledge plus humor plus good ole ribbing = bliss......  :yahoo:  I think you all are GREAT with whatever you choose to smoke on..... And that is what makes this forum so good..... Something for everyone. 

Santa brought me a SI #3 and so far I have done BBRs, turkey, twice smoked ham, couple of fatties and a pork loin...... And honestly..... I had better luck smoking with my Weber Genesis grill!  But as it has been said here many times, it's about learning your smoker and the nuances of it.  I'm not discouraged, but excited,,,,, to be learning something new at my age (60) is always a treat and that wouldn't be near as much fun without you guy's experience and conviction to smoking...... Excuse me a second while I put the soapbox back up.

Happy to be here and thanks for sharing.


----------



## gary s

Lots of knowledge and Humor on here

gary


----------



## big fish

So, how about them Masterbuilts? Only kidding. I had to check the thread a few times to see what this topic was all about. "SMOKIN-IT SMOKER"


----------



## gary s

What !!!  I thought we were talking about home-made RF's

Gary


----------



## big fish

I knew the "Bear" claws were coming out on the MES.  ;-)


----------



## stovebolt

NDKoze said:


> Woaa, take it easy there Bear! ;)
> 
> You are taking a big leap to say that anyone recently on this thread is saying that the MES smokers "Suck".
> 
> As I stated above, you can put out some really good product in the MES smokers, and I have read enough threads in this forum to know that you are a pioneer in a lot of ways and really know your stuff. So, don't get your resulting product and extensive experience confused with the quality of the smoker that you are using.
> 
> The point is that they don't last. You are only 4 years into this. I will be surprised if you get anywhere close to 10 out of your MES40. That is all I am saying. I know there are some outliers out there that will claim that they have had their MES smoker for X umpteen years and I would believe them. That is expected with the sheer number of smokers that they sell. Like I said, they are a good value for the money. But "on average", I don't think there is much question that the quality verses the Smokin-It style smoker just isn't anywhere close.
> 
> We can agree to disagree on the quality of the MES smokers. But don't take my comments as disrespect to your product results or your smoking acumen. That was never the intention.


   I am willing to give you the benefit  of the doubt that you aren't trying to disrespect us, but then you say things like "if that's all you can afford" and crap like that how am I supposed to disregard that. I can afford any thing I damn well choose to afford and I like  my MES40. 

  I don't intend to carry this any further. I have better ways to spend my time. Perhaps you should read over what you write before hitting "submit" and see if it sounds snarky to you. 

Chuck


----------



## ndkoze

stovebolt said:


> I am willing to give you the benefit  of the doubt that you aren't trying to disrespect us, but then you say things like "if that's all you can afford" and crap like that how am I supposed to disregard that. I can afford any thing I damn well choose to afford and I like  my MES40.
> 
> I don't intend to carry this any further. I have better ways to spend my time. Perhaps you should read over what you write before hitting "submit" and see if it sounds snarky to you.
> 
> Chuck


OK, I was letting this go, but when I am misquoted, I'll have a short response.

The quote was:

"If that is all you can afford or want to spend..."

Want to spend being the key words in the quote.

That being said, looking back, I agree that some of my comments didn't come off the best and were a bit snarky, so I apologize again. I guess I am just passionate about the subject as are you about your MES's which is great. I'm just happy that there are so many people enjoying this hobby no matter what vessel they choose to smoke in. Based on my experience with two different models of MES smokers over the years, I still believe what I said, but should have probably kept it to myself or tried to write my comments better. So, again, please accept my apologies to anyone that was offended.

Back on subject again. Sorry for the detour.


----------



## big fish

NDKoze said:


> OK, I was letting this go, but when I am misquoted, I'll have a short response.
> 
> The quote was:
> 
> "If that is all you can afford or want to spend..."
> 
> Want to spend being the key words in the quote.
> 
> That being said, looking back, I agree that some of my comments didn't come off the best and were a bit snarky, so I apologize again. I guess I am just passionate about the subject as are you about your MES's which is great. I'm just happy that there are so many people enjoying this hobby no matter what vessel they choose to smoke in. Based on my experience with two different models of MES smokers over the years, I still believe what I said, but should have probably kept it to myself or tried to write my comments better. So, again, please accept my apologies to anyone that was offended.
> 
> Back on subject again. Sorry for the detour.



I didn't read it in a bad or condescending way. Don't sweat it. Let's move on, Ladies.


----------



## kelvinator

stovebolt said:


> I am willing to give you the benefit  of the doubt that you aren't trying to disrespect us, but then you say things like "if that's all you can afford" and crap like that how am I supposed to disregard that. I can afford any thing I damn well choose to afford and I like  my MES40.
> 
> I don't intend to carry this any further. I have better ways to spend my time. Perhaps you should read over what you write before hitting "submit" and see if it sounds snarky to you.
> 
> Chuck


You mad bro?


----------



## old sarge

Not to change the subject BUT:

What is everyone putting in their SI for this weekend?


----------



## ndkoze

I just loaded some Mild Cheddar, Sharp Cheddar, Colby/Jack, and some Mozzarella String Cheese in mine.

This is my second test with my new A-MAZE-N AMNPS. The first one was a dry run with mixed results. This one is with some fairly inexpensive cheese to see how it goes. Yeah, yeah, I just saw that one of my shelves is off by a notch. I'm going to live with it ;)













WP_20150116_009.jpg



__ ndkoze
__ Jan 16, 2015


----------



## gary s

Making me hungry !!!

Gary


----------



## old sarge

Should work! No wood box, no drip pan.


----------



## marauder

thats pretty cool put the AMPS on the  element!


----------



## ndkoze

At first, the AMNPS kept going out. But, I eventually got it going and burned really well.

It was pretty busy windy yesterday so I think that helped move air through the box with the door shut, but made it harder to get the AMNPS going.

I think the cheese turned out pretty well. But we'll have to see after a week or two of mellowing time.


----------



## old sarge

Pictures?


----------



## ndkoze

old sarge said:


> Pictures?


Here it is all packaged up. It didn't really take on a lot of color, but the smoking temps were really low (40-75) averaging about 50 or so degrees. I was trying to smoke to color like many recommend, so ended up going for 5 hours which I am worried might have been too long. But we'll see after a few weeks of mellowing time.













WP_20150116_010 - Cropped.jpg



__ ndkoze
__ Jan 17, 2015


----------



## gary s

Nice    Looks Good

Gary


----------



## old sarge

Looks mighty tasty to me.  Nice job.


----------



## wingzofsteel

I love smoked cheese and sausage links. I just finished spicy sausage links smoking with AMPS and pitmaster blend pellets. I'm wondering how many years my SI1 will last at the rate I'm using it,  which is almost every day that  it's not raining. I'm very much impressed.


----------



## offshore ginger

I just pulled two trays of thigh's out of my Smokin-it Smoker # 2 , and to tell you the truth I really wish I would have purchased it long ago even though I am new to or just getting started .


----------



## old sarge

Better late than never.


----------



## corman

Expecting delivery of my Smokin it #3 tomorrow. Cannot wait to season it up and get some delicious cooking done on it.


----------



## gary s

I'll bet you are chomping at the bits

gary


----------



## exjarhead

I've had the smokin tex 1400 and sold it to a close friend for a good price.  ?I bought the smokin-it model 3 and am quite happy with it.  Being it is 22 1/2 deep I can do full racks of ribs without cutting them down to fit into the smoker.  I also purchased the Auber temperature controller which takes a lot of the guess work out of using an electric smoker.  I'm happy with both.The price for the smokin it pretty reasonable.  But, the shipping can be pretty pricey depending where you live.


----------



## intruder

I have had my smokin it for about two years and have smoked everything (almost) in it.  I did smoky meatballs for the super bowl yesterday and they were a hit at the party.  Iwth the pid amber it is a set and forget world.  I have had some issues as there have been some power outages, and that seems to reset the pid, but other than that, it does quite well.


----------



## fvbountyhunter

Once a Marine always a Marine


----------



## paidin

I just got the #4 Smokin-It smoker this past saturday.  I used to own the MES40 but could not live with the shortcomings.  I am hoping this will give me everything I could want in a smoker.  I was originally going to buy a #3 which is more inline pricewise with my old MES40 but Steve, the owner upsold me the #4 at the NWTF show in Nashville.  I just finished cooking a ribeye roast in it today, my first smoke out of the #4 :)

brand new fully loaded













2015-02-14 15.35.51.jpg



__ paidin
__ Feb 18, 2015






Ultra clean!













2015-02-14 15.36.01.jpg



__ paidin
__ Feb 18, 2015






initial burn in smoke













2015-02-14 16.19.24.jpg



__ paidin
__ Feb 18, 2015


















2015-02-14 16.19.34.jpg



__ paidin
__ Feb 18, 2015






Then the next day... SNOOOOOOOO!













2015-02-17 07.58.26.jpg



__ paidin
__ Feb 18, 2015






Todays dinner, 7.7 pound ribeye roast













2015-02-18 11.34.39.jpg



__ paidin
__ Feb 18, 2015


















2015-02-18 16.45.42.jpg



__ paidin
__ Feb 18, 2015






135 degrees internal temp delicousness













2015-02-18 17.41.36.jpg



__ paidin
__ Feb 18, 2015






Thanks for looking

paidin


----------



## ndkoze

Nice job! Man that big roast looks tiny in the #4.


----------



## intruder

Looks great!  Hope you like it as much as I like my #2.


----------



## old sarge

Honkin' huge smoker!  I'll bet it performs as well as it looks. Judging by the roast, I would say I made a safe bet. 

Worth the investment?


----------



## gary s

Nice smoker nice cook  Looks great

Gary


----------



## offshore ginger

Padin , very nice , &  how long did it take to cook a roast that size ?


----------



## paidin

old sarge said:


> Honkin' huge smoker!  I'll bet it performs as well as it looks. Judging by the roast, I would say I made a safe bet.
> 
> Worth the investment?


worth the investment?  I don't know, my wife sure does not think so... yet!  Boy was she sore when she saw the bill on the credit card.  My budget was $700 and I ended up spending $1400.


----------



## paidin

OFFSHORE GINGER said:


> Padin , very nice , &  how long did it take to cook a roast that size ?


Thanks!  I put it in at 11:30 and pulled it at around 4:40ish.  My times are in the post.


----------



## old sarge

It can be rough justifying certain purchases. For grills and smokers doubly tough if the spouse is a Luke warm fan of outdoor cooked food. Yes it was expensive. Show her the Cookshack models and their capacity and also the SmokinTex. $ for $ you have a true bargain and a ton of real estate for smoking. You will probably have to say yes dear for the next several months. No matter what. That is why there is beer. 

Enjoy and good luck. And happy smoking.


----------



## gary s

One thing about smoking as a hobby, Everybody gets to enjoy the results. You need to figure out what she really likes and perfect it for her.

As much as I like smoked meat. My wife will say give it a rest.

gary


----------



## jymojoe833

They work very well if you don't have to regulate air flow. Temperature can vary 20 degrees on analog  controller. Best to get  an auger electronic temp controller .  Excellent pull pork and baby back.


----------



## nozzleman

Congratulation on the purchase of one great looking smoker, and the initial grub looks delicious.


----------



## paidin

thanks guys!  one day, when the weather will allow, I will start my second smoke in it.


----------



## gary s

Crazy weather all over   Here in East Texas supposed to be in the 70's today and start raining and by Monday Sleet and in the 30's

Gary


----------



## wingzofsteel

Great looking smoker. Crazy weather here in GA as well. However I will hang some sausage to smoke in my humble SI1 in preparation for dinner tonight. Congratulations.


----------



## jted

This time Virginia was in the way of the last storm, low down to 3 to 13 for the last  5 days  and today is the first above 32. I realize that this would be normal in the middle of the country. But not in Virginia      Jted

Paiden, When she gets over the bill and you start cooking dinner,  You will see the smile.

Nice Smoker keep us in the Q view loop.

Sometimes it is better to just ask for forgiveness   Jed


----------



## fvbountyhunter

Ok I just have to chime in on this. woke up this morning colder than crap here about 39 should reach 60 today it did yesterday. have a great week all


----------



## jond36

What are the feelings on temperature between 225 to 275 in the smokin it? I know its a moist environment. Thoughts?
 I cant seem to make up my mind.


----------



## marauder

its a really good smoker. set and forget.. the temperature of the analog is not 100% accurate during the smoke .. but i go by internal temperature of the meat when cooked to my satisfaction. 275 in my unit will sometimes reach 300..    once seasoned this is a great simple to use smoker! never burnt!


----------



## wingzofsteel

I usually set my SI 1 to approximately 210 on the dial. It fluctuates between 185 and 230 at that setting according to my ET72. Sometimes when smoking a Boston Butt I'll crank it all the way up to 250, but only when it stalls during a long smoke. I've used this smoker heavily during this winter(3-4 times a week)  and it has never let me down. I'm wondering what kind of life span the  heating element has on it. Anyone?


----------



## jond36

I have the PID for it and it holds steady at a specific temp but I just don't know which temp is best. I can even reach 325 if i would like. 
I have heard both sides. I hear 225 dries ribs outs and I hear 275 doesnt cook the fat off before giving it a bark. I am just unsure of how the moisture in this smoker impacts those theories.

Jon D


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Experiment and find what temperature works best for you.


----------



## marauder

jond36 said:


> I have the PID for it and it holds steady at a specific temp but I just don't know which temp is best. I can even reach 325 if i would like.
> I have heard both sides. I hear 225 dries ribs outs and I hear 275 doesnt cook the fat off before giving it a bark. I am just unsure of how the moisture in this smoker impacts those theories.
> 
> Jon D


----------



## wingzofsteel

I should say that with my earlier post that I get fantastic bark and very moist results. I don't know if it possible to make it better. But like someone said, experimentation answers all questions.


----------



## jond36

I am just going to cook two sets of ribs. One at 225 and one at 275. I will see how it turns out and let you know. Any time advice for 275 for st. Louis? 2,2,1? 3,1,1?


----------



## marauder

I tweak  a little 2.5 smoke1.5 foil .5 on the smoker for just a little crust.. Too long in foil and seem to just fall off the bone.. Some like it  some don't.. Ohh yeah I go 230- 250 on temps


----------



## jted

MARAUDER said:


> I tweak a little 2.5 smoke1.5 foil .5 on the smoker for just a little crust.. Too long in foil and seem to just fall off the bone.. Some like it some don't.. Ohh yeah I go 230- 250 on temps


 Your system works. At your temperature (230 to 250) it  works. During the first phase you are getting the color you want and just a hint of pull back during the second phase you get your pull back and rendering of fat. That last one gives you nice bark. You will consistently produce great ribs   Jted


----------



## 84jd

When I make ST. Louis ribs the 2.5 smoke , 1.5 foil and .5 smoke works great, even though I do let the ribs smoke longer . When I make pork ribs the systems seems not to be right. I have tried shorter times but the ribs seem a little rubbery. If I add time it seems dry. Does someone have a different time sequence for full slb pork ribs?


----------



## ndkoze

I skip the whole foiling thing all together.

I smoke St Louis cut ribs for 6-7 hours at 225 without opening the door until it hits the 5-6 hour mark.

I add a foil tin of apple cider or beer placed right up against the smoke box and let her fly.

Ever since moving to the SI, my foiling days are done.


----------



## tbrtt1

NDKoze said:


> I skip the whole foiling thing all together.
> 
> I smoke St Louis cut ribs for 607 hours at 225 without opening the door until it hits the 5-6 hour mark.
> 
> I add a foil tin of apple cider or beer placed right up against the smoke box and let her fly.
> 
> Ever since moving to the SI, my foiling days are done.


I don't foil either since I love bark and don't want anything to inhibit the formation thereof. My #2 has consistently produce great bark for everything.













IMG_3476.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Nov 8, 2014


















IMG_3548.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ Dec 6, 2014


----------



## ndkoze

tbrtt1 said:


> I don't foil either since I love bark and don't want anything to inhibit the formation thereof. My #2 has consistently produce great bark for everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3476.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ tbrtt1
> __ Nov 8, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3548.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ tbrtt1
> __ Dec 6, 2014


This is one of the main reasons I do not foil. Plus I don't want to have to mess with the foiling. I get great results and don't have to have a multi-step process. Set it and forget it.


----------



## offshore ginger

X-Three that on the foil , and Smoking time .


----------



## gary s

Nice Looking Ribs  great Color    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## tbrtt1

NDKoze said:


> This is one of the main reasons I do not foil. Plus I don't want to have to mess with the foiling. I get great results and don't have to have a multi-step process. Set it and forget it.


Yeah, there's another reason; I am an incredibly lazy smoker. I like to play golf, play my guitar, sit on my duff, sleep, etc. while I smoke. In fact, I employ a PID so it will shut off when I forget stuff is in there or get hung up on the golf course.


----------



## chef willie

tbrtt1 said:


> Yeah, there's another reason; I am an incredibly lazy smoker. I like to play golf, play my guitar, sit on my duff, sleep, etc. while I smoke. In fact, I employ a PID so it will shut off when I forget stuff is in there or get hung up on the golf course.


LMAO......roger that....the only thing I foil is the bottom to catch stray drips not caught by the disposable alum pan under the grub. No spritz, no foil, no peeks, no water pan and no stress....put that stuff in and check back 'around' the time I thinks it's done. I gotz other stuff to do around here so love the SI #3 for continuous good chow even if I linger to long at Happy Hour with the boiz......Willie


----------



## bocaboy

Count me in as part of the no-foil group. I have a #2 with an Auber PID. The formula is simple for perfect baby backs or St. Louis ribs.

For St. Louis ribs, cook them for 5-5 1/2 hours at 230º. Do _not_ preheat the smoker and use about 3 small-medium chunks of wood at most. You should be able to hold the wood in one hand.

For baby backs, change the time to 4-4 1/2 hours.

Start your timing from when you turn on the smoker. It should get to temperature in about 15-20 minutes.

The way to check for doneness is the "bend test." Use a pair of tongs to pick up the ribs. If the meat bends and starts to crack, they're done. If they're still stiff, cook them for another 30 minutes.

Simple and easy, with no fuss... and no liquid or foiling. The above method is foolproof if you keep the temperature consistent. You'll have ribs that pull cleanly right off the bone with a beautiful smoke ring.

Here are a couple other additional tips for a successful cook.

1. Cut the full slab (rack) of ribs in half, about 7-8 ribs per half. They're easier to arrange in the smoker.

2. If you're cooking a few racks, there is no need to rotate the ribs during the cook. This surprised me a bit since that's what I'd do in a conventional oven, but it's unnecessary in a Smokin-It #2.

3. Be careful with how much wood you use. Almost all of the smoke flavor will permeate the meat when it's internal temperature is below 120º. After that, the flavoring from the wood is minimal. Too much wood equals too much smoke which will give the ribs a bitter taste.

4. If you follow these directions and live in S. Florida, call me an invite me over for dinner!!


----------



## tbrtt1

bocaboy said:


> Count me in as part of the no-foil group. I have a #2 with an Auber PID. The formula is simple for perfect baby backs or St. Louis ribs.
> 
> For St. Louis ribs, cook them for 5-5 1/2 hours at 230º. Do _not_ preheat the smoker and use about 3 small-medium chunks of wood at most. You should be able to hold the wood in one hand.
> 
> For baby backs, change the time to 4-4 1/2 hours.
> 
> Start your timing from when you turn on the smoker. It should get to temperature in about 15-20 minutes.
> 
> The way to check for doneness is the "bend test." Use a pair of tongs to pick up the ribs. If the meat bends and starts to crack, they're done. If they're still stiff, cook them for another 30 minutes.
> 
> Simple and easy, with no fuss... and no liquid or foiling. The above method is foolproof if you keep the temperature consistent. You'll have ribs that pull cleanly right off the bone with a beautiful smoke ring.
> 
> Here are a couple other additional tips for a successful cook.
> 
> 1. Cut the full slab (rack) of ribs in half, about 7-8 ribs per half. They're easier to arrange in the smoker.
> 
> 2. If you're cooking a few racks, there is no need to rotate the ribs during the cook. This surprised me a bit since that's what I'd do in a conventional oven, but it's unnecessary in a Smokin-It #2.
> 
> 3. Be careful with how much wood you use. Almost all of the smoke flavor will permeate the meat when it's internal temperature is below 120º. After that, the flavoring from the wood is minimal. Too much wood equals too much smoke which will give the ribs a bitter taste.
> 
> 4. If you follow these directions and live in S. Florida, call me an invite me over for dinner!!





bocaboy said:


> Count me in as part of the no-foil group. I have a #2 with an Auber PID. The formula is simple for perfect baby backs or St. Louis ribs.
> 
> For St. Louis ribs, cook them for 5-5 1/2 hours at 230º. Do _not_ preheat the smoker and use about 3 small-medium chunks of wood at most. You should be able to hold the wood in one hand.
> 
> For baby backs, change the time to 4-4 1/2 hours.
> 
> Start your timing from when you turn on the smoker. It should get to temperature in about 15-20 minutes.
> 
> The way to check for doneness is the "bend test." Use a pair of tongs to pick up the ribs. If the meat bends and starts to crack, they're done. If they're still stiff, cook them for another 30 minutes.
> 
> Simple and easy, with no fuss... and no liquid or foiling. The above method is foolproof if you keep the temperature consistent. You'll have ribs that pull cleanly right off the bone with a beautiful smoke ring.
> 
> Here are a couple other additional tips for a successful cook.
> 
> 1. Cut the full slab (rack) of ribs in half, about 7-8 ribs per half. They're easier to arrange in the smoker.
> 
> 2. If you're cooking a few racks, there is no need to rotate the ribs during the cook. This surprised me a bit since that's what I'd do in a conventional oven, but it's unnecessary in a Smokin-It #2.
> 
> 3. Be careful with how much wood you use. Almost all of the smoke flavor will permeate the meat when it's internal temperature is below 120º. After that, the flavoring from the wood is minimal. Too much wood equals too much smoke which will give the ribs a bitter taste.
> 
> 4. If you follow these directions and live in S. Florida, call me an invite me over for dinner!!


I have never gotten a smoke ring with my #2. Care to share your secret?


----------



## marauder

Combustion  is the key  to smoke ring higher heats on the surface of the  meat 250-275. It can be  imitated with nitrate cure..


----------



## bocaboy

I'm not sure I have any secret in getting a smoke ring. I'll admit that sometimes it's more pronounced than others, but I've never been really concerned about it. It might have something to do with the rubs I use, which are usually simple. (One of my favorites is just kosher salt and pepper, and then adding a sprinkle of kosher salt and coarse ground pepper before serving.) If I don't use S&P, I use a recipe that combines Hungarian paprika, brown sugar, kosher salt,  garlic powder, onion powder and a bit of cayenne. I like the flavor of pork and think that too often the flavor of the meat is overpowered by a complex and heavy-handed rub.

IMHO, I think the smoke ring is more about cosmetics than taste. Marauder's answer suggesting higher heat might be a another method for you to get the infamous ring. Pork is pretty forgiving so cooking ribs at 250-275º would certainly be worth a try in your #2. I'd subtract out at least 30 minutes of cook time at the higher temps and then try the bend test for doneness. 

I'm more concerned with that the TV guys call "the pull." Since I don't foil my ribs, I want them to pull cleanly and completely off the bone during the first bite. The method I described in my post above is my "secret" and I have a pretty good reputation among my family and neighbors for the best ribs around. I know this sounds conceited, but in S. Florida, there is only one restaurant I'd eat in and order ribs where I think they're on a par with mine, and that's Tom Jenkins in Fort Lauderdale.

One last thought is what wood you choose. I usually use a piece of hickory and a couple small chunks of fruit wood, either apple or cherry. Remember, too much wood does _not_ equate to more smoke flavor, and in fact, it turns the meat bitter.

Sorry for rambling. I hope this helps answer your question, tbrtt1.


----------



## rajones19

NDKoze said:


> I skip the whole foiling thing all together.
> 
> I smoke St Louis cut ribs for 607 hours at 225 without opening the door until it hits the 5-6 hour mark.
> 
> I add a foil tin of apple cider or beer placed right up against the smoke box and let her fly.
> 
> Ever since moving to the SI, my foiling days are done.


Count me as another who doesn't foil. I tried it every way I could think of 3-2-1, 2.5-2-1, apple juice, Chef Jimmy Js foiling juice - and in the end, I settled on just what NDKoze states above. 6-7 hours, and I don't even open the door until about 6 hours, unless I decide to toss in another little chunk of wood. Fantastic ribs, and very little mess or aggravation. I did a lot of agonizing for the first year - and now I don't do any agonizing at all.


----------



## tbrtt1

bocaboy said:


> I'm not sure I have any secret in getting a smoke ring. I'll admit that sometimes it's more pronounced than others, but I've never been really concerned about it. It might have something to do with the rubs I use, which are usually simple. (One of my favorites is just kosher salt and pepper, and then adding a sprinkle of kosher salt and coarse ground pepper before serving.) If I don't use S&P, I use a recipe that combines Hungarian paprika, brown sugar, kosher salt,  garlic powder, onion powder and a bit of cayenne. I like the flavor of pork and think that too often the flavor of the meat is overpowered by a complex and heavy-handed rub.
> 
> IMHO, I think the smoke ring is more about cosmetics than taste. Marauder's answer suggesting higher heat might be a another method for you to get the infamous ring. Pork is pretty forgiving so cooking ribs at 250-275º would certainly be worth a try in your #2. I'd subtract out at least 30 minutes of cook time at the higher temps and then try the bend test for doneness.
> 
> I'm more concerned with that the TV guys call "the pull." Since I don't foil my ribs, I want them to pull cleanly and completely off the bone during the first bite. The method I described in my post above is my "secret" and I have a pretty good reputation among my family and neighbors for the best ribs around. I know this sounds conceited, but in S. Florida, there is only one restaurant I'd eat in and order ribs where I think they're on a par with mine, and that's Tom Jenkins in Fort Lauderdale.
> 
> One last thought is what wood you choose. I usually use a piece of hickory and a couple small chunks of fruit wood, either apple or cherry. Remember, too much wood does _not_ equate to more smoke flavor, and in fact, it turns the meat bitter.
> 
> Sorry for rambling. I hope this helps answer your question, tbrtt1.


Thanks. I was just curious about the smoke ring. I thought about it once for about 15 seconds but never worried about it personally. I have heard a few folks say they get them with electrics,I was just curious is you had some method for producing one. Just curiosity. 

As for wood, I have been using the AMNPS, but of late I have had some issues with keeping it lit. I find them to be very sensitive to humidity and we have it in spades here in the Houston area (just like everywhere else on the Gulf Coast). In fact if it is raining I don't even bother anymore. And yes I have tried everything suggested here and the only thing that works is to bake them for an hour or so. That is counter to what I am after with my Smokin-It electric since that means I have to add another step and as stated in my post above, I am an incredibly lazy smoker. I have gone back to using Fruitawood, which I highly recommend. 

Edit Add:

I have noticed a contributing factor also for the pellets is whether or not the meat has been rubbed the night before. When I rub the night before the salt draws out some excess moisture. If I don't rub the night before, I find the meat renders lots of water and causes a lot of steaming in the smoker contributing to the the pellets staying lit, or so I hypothesize. Sometimes it even inhibits the ability of the smoker get above the 225* mark for the first 60-90 minutes. I still get good bark but it is a tad better if the meat is purged of its excess moisture by rubbing and a refer nap overnight.


----------



## tbrtt1

rajones19 said:


> Count me as another who doesn't foil. I tried it every way I could think of 3-2-1, 2.5-2-1, apple juice, Chef Jimmy Js foiling juice - and in the end, I settled on just what NDKoze states above. 6-7 hours, and I don't even open the door until about 6 hours, unless I decide to toss in another little chunk of wood. Fantastic ribs, and very little mess or aggravation. I did a lot of agonizing for the first year - and now I don't do any agonizing at all.


For BBs I like 240* and no peak til right at the 5 hour mark. No preheat in the smoker. Sometimes they are ready sometimes another 30min or so. For SLCs I go 240* for 6 and then take a peak. Again, sometimes they are good to go and sometimes a little longer. I try to get them before they fall off the bone but if they do (almost never with the above times and temps) I don't complain. I just eat em.


----------



## ndkoze

tbrtt1 said:


> Thanks. I was just curious about the smoke ring. I thought about it once for about 15 seconds but never worried about it personally. I have heard a few folks say they get them with electrics,I was just curious is you had some method for producing one. Just curiosity.
> 
> As for wood, I have been using the AMNPS, but of late I have had some issues with keeping it lit. I find them to be very sensitive to humidity and we have it in spades here in the Houston area (just like everywhere else on the Gulf Coast). In fact if it is raining I don't even bother anymore. And yes I have tried everything suggested here and the only thing that works is to bake them for an hour or so. That is counter to what I am after with my Smokin-It electric since that means I have to add another step and as stated in my post above, I am an incredibly lazy smoker. I have gone back to using Fruitawood, which I highly recommend.
> 
> Edit Add:
> 
> I have noticed a contributing factor also for the pellets is whether or not the meat has been rubbed the night before. When I rub the night before the salt draws out some excess moisture. If I don't rub the night before, I find the meat renders lots of water and causes a lot of steaming in the smoker contributing to the the pellets staying lit, or so I hypothesize. Sometimes it even inhibits the ability of the smoker get above the 225* mark for the first 60-90 minutes. I still get good bark but it is a tad better if the meat is purged of its excess moisture by rubbing and a refer nap overnight.


I have an AMNPS and an AMNTS and I only use them for cold smoking and they work great for this application. I don't see the point in using them for traditional smokes. For regular smokes, I use chunks, chips, pellets, or a combination in my standard smoke box. Using the combo method gives a nice long extended smoke with no worries about whether it will stay lit or not. For some smokers the A-MAZE-N smokers have a bigger place. But, my opinion is that they are best used for cold smoking with the Smokin-It / CookShack style smokers.


----------



## wingzofsteel

My experience is a little different. I now use the AMPS for all of my smoking. I think it is personal preference. For me, I found that when using the smoke box that comes with the unit the wood chunks seemed to burn up fairly quickly resulting in a lot of white smoke during the first hours of the cook time. Although the results were acceptable, not near the quality of what my stick burner would produce. With the AMPS, I now have what I think is the perfect smoke stream that last the duration of most of my cook times, more in line with a stick burner. Completely full, I can get 11 hours of, what can be described best as a constant trickle of thin blue smoke. For me this made all the difference in the world in the quality of my smokes. But, like I said, I believe it comes down to personal preference. Also, not everyone wants to mod their Smoking IT to be able to use one. Now my Big Green Egg softly weeps.:-)


----------



## ndkoze

I totally agree with you Winz that it is a personal preference.

For me, I don't really need or want smoke for 11 hours on most of my smokes.

Smoke can only be absorbed until the internal temp of the meat hits about 140 degrees. After this point the smoke tends to build up on the meat and can become bitter.

I know what you are talking about with the wood burning up right away, but we on the www.smokinitforums.com have found some ways to eliminate or reduce this. There are a couple of methods:

1. Ramp up your temp instead of going full blast from the beginning. This is my preference. What I do is start my smoke with cold meat in a cold smoker (to get the most amount of smoke before the IT hits 140) at 140 degrees. Then, after 45 minutes, I turn the heat up to 225 or whatever smoking temp I am going to use. What this does is get the wood smoldering and before it combusts shuts off the heating element and lets the wood smolder instead of catch fire. Then when the element hits it again, it is less likely to combust.

2. Wrap the bottom half of your wood chunks in foil and run at 225 or your temp of choice. This method works similar to method one in that it helps prevent the wood from combusting.

These options will prevent the combustion of your wood and short smoke times. Using method one with chunks, I easily get smoke for 5-6 hours which is plenty of smoke for me.

I know the A-MAZE-N is really popular here and I like it too (I have two of them), and many of you are getting great results from using them with all of your smokes. I am certainly not saying that this method is wrong by any means, because results are all that matters. I have just found that I prefer to only use them for my cold smokes for the reasons I have listed here.

Happy smoking to all no matter how you apply your smoke. :)


----------



## tbrtt1

wingzofsteel said:


> My experience is a little different. I now use the AMPS for all of my smoking. I think it is personal preference. For me, I found that when using the smoke box that comes with the unit the wood chunks seemed to burn up fairly quickly resulting in a lot of white smoke during the first hours of the cook time. Although the results were acceptable, not near the quality of what my stick burner would produce. With the AMPS, I now have what I think is the perfect smoke stream that last the duration of most of my cook times, more in line with a stick burner. Completely full, I can get 11 hours of, what can be described best as a constant trickle of thin blue smoke. For me this made all the difference in the world in the quality of my smokes. But, like I said, I believe it comes down to personal preference. Also, not everyone wants to mod their Smoking IT to be able to use one. Now my Big Green Egg softly weeps.:-)



Yep, I too had some issues with heavy acrid smoke. I stopped doing yard bird altogether because of it. And I tried everything, literally. I researched the subject ad nauseum. If you think to yourself "hey I wonder if he tried this" or he should do this; I've tried it. Now, I do use the dust for chicken but I don't find I get enough smoke flavor for red meat from dust. And I use the dust for cold smoking with the use of a fan blowing under the smoker(I have it mounted on a wire type cart which facilitates airflow), but I don't have juices dripping from sausage or lox so I can do this since I don't need the drip pan. Not so with briskly and ribs, etc.  gotta have the drip pan in place.

BTW I have 4 extra holes in the bottom of my #2 not counting the drain hole. I set the AMNPS right on top of those holes. Still have issues sometimes. Store the pellets inside too. 

 I have gotten good at being able to tell if the pellets will stay lit now. When I light them for the 10 min ramp up, I can tell if they are going to work in the smoker. If I have doubts I just go t the Fruitawood chunks. I ramp up the temp with my PID and reduce the thick smoke period enough that I still get great smokes. In fact I can tell little difference in the flavor since I have gotten the amount of wood I need dialed in.


----------



## bayrunner bbq

Well I have not used that electric smoker.

I have a question, I am looking at trying out some different sausage rec I purchased a high copacity meet grinder, have everything lined up just need some good proved rec! Does anyone have sausage rec to make for Beef Pork or Chicken ?


----------



## jond36

This is a thread for a smokin it smoker.

There is a search button at the top of the website. Search sausage recipes and types of MEAT. Meet won't get you far.

 :welcome1:


----------



## tbrtt1

Bayrunner BBQ said:


> Well I have not used that electric smoker.
> 
> I have a question, I am looking at trying out some different sausage rec I purchased a high copacity meet grinder, have everything lined up just need some good proved rec! Does anyone have sausage rec to make for Beef Pork or Chicken ?



We have an entire sausage sub forum here with tons of great stuff. Also, I use the Marianski book. Great stuff in that.


----------



## orbit

Would the use of a James Jerkey help with the oxygen flow when using the AMNPS instead of drillin holes?


----------



## jond36

So I ran some tests today. My #1 seems to produce nothing but white smoke. I added a 1/2 oz. apple wood mini chunk. Looking closely it produced little smoke But it was still white.

After the dry run, I took the chunk out and it smelled bitter like my smoker. Will fruitwood help produce blue smoke in these things?

Thanks, Jon D


----------



## jond36

Oh and as a helpful tip to others, its not ideal, but I just finish all my cooks with a 30 minute smoke at the end. That just seems to work best for me. No real bark unless you add sugar to the rub, but flavorwise it tastes better than bitter.


----------



## tbrtt1

I never get blue smoke no matter what. I go by the smell of the smoke. I wouldn't go by the smell of the burnt wood necessarily. After all it has to burn to produce smoke. I don't think there is enough air in these smokers to allow for reL TBS. 

Fruitawood will help and is much better wood that store bought. You will need to slowly ramp up the temp to help too. 

You are describing the reason I embarked on my AMZNPS journey.


----------



## fvbountyhunter

No problem here I have an Si 3 and use an AMZNS I remove the wood box set a metal plate on the two rails for the AMZNS to sit on I have used the pit master and Alder dust both make TBS for me. make sure your drain/ air hole is open, I use a tapered 3/8" punch and drop it in from the inside.

hope this helps

fv bounty hunter


----------



## tbrtt1

jond36 said:


> Oh and as a helpful tip to others, its not ideal, but I just finish all my cooks with a 30 minute smoke at the end. That just seems to work best for me. No real bark unless you add sugar to the rub, but flavorwise it tastes better than bitter.



Scroll up and look at a few of my pics on bark. I use little or no sugar and get outstanding bark


----------



## rich b

I just bought a #3 last week, actually drove to the warehouse to pick it up in person, met the owner Steve who was just a super nice guy!  He loaded everything up, threw in a couple freebies and I was on my way!  Will be seasoning it this weekend and hopefully throwing some ribs on it soon!!


----------



## offshore ginger

Rich it is always nice to see another person from Michigan on here, and just curious where in S.E. Michigan and the thumb are you located .


----------



## rich b

OFFSHORE GINGER said:


> Rich it is always nice to see another person from Michigan on here, and just curious where in S.E. Michigan and the thumb are you located .


During the week I live in Warren, pretty much every weekend we're up at Forester which is just a few miles north of Port Sanilac.  That's where the smoker will live since we are there every weekend and several weeks in the summer.


----------



## trip

Nevermind, got my answer already...


----------



## paidin

Orbit said:


> Would the use of a James Jerkey help with the oxygen flow when using the AMNPS instead of drillin holes?


When I use the AMNPS, I use the Jerkey fan to ensure the AMNPS starts off good.  I noticed that if I turned the fan off afterwards, the AMNPS still works fine.  As a matter of fact, the fan shorted out on me the first time I used it and the AMNPS ran the entire time.













2015-03-08 11.12.03.jpg



__ paidin
__ Mar 30, 2015






Maybe it was all the times I tried to make the AMNPS work with the MES40 that enables me to so easily use it with my SI#4 :)

I place the AMNPS in front of the element and over the hole.  I place a rack above it and place aluminum foil right above the AMNPS to prevent any drips from putting out the ember.













2015-03-08 14.54.50.jpg



__ paidin
__ Mar 30, 2015






Yes, I am very glad I got rid of my MES40 and bought the SI#4


----------



## Bearcarver

paidin said:


> When I use the AMNPS, I use the Jerkey fan to ensure the AMNPS starts off good.  I noticed that if I turned the fan off afterwards, the AMNPS still works fine.  As a matter of fact, the fan shorted out on me the first time I used it and the AMNPS ran the entire time.
> 
> Maybe it was all the times I tried to make the AMNPS work with the MES40 that enables me to so easily use it with my SI#4 :)
> 
> I place the AMNPS in front of the element and over the hole.  I place a rack above it and place aluminum foil right above the AMNPS to prevent any drips from putting out the ember.
> 
> Yes, I am very glad I got rid of my MES40 and bought the SI#4


You got it nailed there, Paidin !!!

Looks like a good place for it !!

Bear


----------



## paidin

Bearcarver said:


> You got it nailed there, Paidin !!!
> 
> Looks like a good place for it !!
> 
> 
> Bear



Thanks Bear! Your the one who taught me how to do it.


----------



## old sarge

I like that set-up. And the sausages.


----------



## wingzofsteel

paidin said:


> When I use the AMNPS, I use the Jerkey fan to ensure the AMNPS starts off good.  I noticed that if I turned the fan off afterwards, the AMNPS still works fine.  As a matter of fact, the fan shorted out on me the first time I used it and the AMNPS ran the entire time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-03-08 11.12.03.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ paidin
> __ Mar 30, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was all the times I tried to make the AMNPS work with the MES40 that enables me to so easily use it with my SI#4 :)
> 
> I place the AMNPS in front of the element and over the hole.  I place a rack above it and place aluminum foil right above the AMNPS to prevent any drips from putting out the ember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-03-08 14.54.50.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ paidin
> __ Mar 30, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am very glad I got rid of my MES40 and bought the SI#4



Great set up and the perfect smoker for those who use AMPS as their smoke generator.


----------



## tbrtt1

paidin said:


> When I use the AMNPS, I use the Jerkey fan to ensure the AMNPS starts off good.  I noticed that if I turned the fan off afterwards, the AMNPS still works fine.  As a matter of fact, the fan shorted out on me the first time I used it and the AMNPS ran the entire time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-03-08 11.12.03.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ paidin
> __ Mar 30, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was all the times I tried to make the AMNPS work with the MES40 that enables me to so easily use it with my SI#4 :)
> 
> I place the AMNPS in front of the element and over the hole.  I place a rack above it and place aluminum foil right above the AMNPS to prevent any drips from putting out the ember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-03-08 14.54.50.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ paidin
> __ Mar 30, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am very glad I got rid of my MES40 and bought the SI#4


Do you use the Jerky Fan for all your smokes? Does it pull too much heat out for hot smokes for briskets and ribs, etc.?


----------



## ndkoze

tbrtt1 said:


> Do you use the Jerky Fan for all your smokes? Does it pull too much heat out for hot smokes for briskets and ribs, etc.?


You wouldn't want to use it for rib, brisket, pork butt type smokes that rely on a moist smoking environment as it pulls all of the moisture out of the smoker.

The main use for the Jerky Fan is to pull the moisture from the very moist Smokin-It smoker environment so that your jerky/sausages can dry.

*<Note this is my personal preference only>*  I believe that the Amazen devices are really not necessary or beneficial for hot smokes in the Smokin-It smokers. I only use my AMNPS or AMNTS for cold/warm smokes because the Smokin-It smoker has problems keeping the temps down when using the standard smoke box. For hot (225+) smokes, I use my smoke box with 3-6 ounces of wood and have plenty quantity and quality smoke flavor on my products.

It is possible that I have some old/bad dust, but I have a lot better luck keeping my pellets going than the dust in my AMNPS without some external air movement. I will not permanently modify my smoker by drilling holes since I do not use the AMNPS/AMNTS enough to justify permanently modifying my smoker. But, I may try an aquarium pump to assist with moving some air through the smoker if I am smoking in a humid or no wind type of environment that causes my dust/pellets to go out. I haven't done this yet, but it is my plan at some point.


----------



## tbrtt1

NDKoze said:


> You wouldn't want to use it for rib, brisket, pork butt type smokes that rely on a moist smoking environment as it pulls all of the moisture out of the smoker.
> 
> The main use for the Jerky Fan is to pull the moisture from the very moist Smokin-It smoker environment so that your jerky/sausages can dry.
> 
> *<Note this is my personal preference only>*  I believe that the Amazen devices are really not necessary or beneficial for hot smokes in the Smokin-It smokers. I only use my AMNPS or AMNTS for cold/warm smokes because the Smokin-It smoker has problems keeping the temps down when using the standard smoke box. For hot (225+) smokes, I use my smoke box with 3-6 ounces of wood and have plenty quantity and quality smoke flavor on my products.
> 
> It is possible that I have some old/bad dust, but I have a lot better luck keeping my pellets going than the dust in my AMNPS without some external air movement. I will not permanently modify my smoker by drilling holes since I do not use the AMNPS/AMNTS enough to justify permanently modifying my smoker. But, I may try an aquarium pump to assist with moving some air through the smoker if I am smoking in a humid or no wind type of environment that causes my dust/pellets to go out. I haven't done this yet, but it is my plan at some point.


Your assessment about the moisture is interesting. I have to disagree (very respectfully) as moisture is being purged from the meat during the cooking. Having moisture present wouldn't find its way back into the meat from whence it came. Plus the formation of the almighty bark doesn't start to happen until the moisture is essentially removed from the cooking process. Also, as I posted previously (I think in this thread) the moisture being rendered during the early part of the cooking process is particularly heavy when I have not rubbed a given piece of meat the night before. The salt in the rub draws out excess moisture ( a lot of meat today has moisture added) and rubbing the night before helps in being able to keep the pellets going.

What I am getting to in a long winded way is that when there is a lot of moisture present the pellets do not stay lit for me. By ad nauseum observation of the smoke hole at the top, I have been able to discern when it is mostly steam or mostly smoke. When I do not rub the meat the night before the moisture rendered early in the smoking process is significant and hence the heavy amount of steam out of the top vent. The look and smell is quite different. Of course, as I mentioned before as well, the humidity in this part of the country is very high. I find the pellets highly susceptible to humidity. 

Soooooooo.............I say all of that to say this: Maybe the use of the Jerky Fan for my hot smokes is just what the doctor ordered! I'll be interested is what others think and I'll stew on this a bit more myself before I buy one. Though I am sure I could use it for jerky anyway. Also, my results using the smoker box are quite good, but I do notice a bit of a difference when I use the pellets. My best smokes have come when I use of the pellets, though I have no scientific evidence that the pellets are the reason for the superior smokes.


----------



## ndkoze

tbrtt1 said:


> Your assessment about the moisture is interesting. I have to disagree (very respectfully) as moisture is being purged from the meat during the cooking. Having moisture present wouldn't find its way back into the meat from whence it came. Plus the formation of the almighty bark doesn't start to happen until the moisture is essentially removed from the cooking process. Also, as I posted previously (I think in this thread) the moisture being rendered during the early part of the cooking process is particularly heavy when I have not rubbed a given piece of meat the night before. The salt in the rub draws out excess moisture ( a lot of meat today has moisture added) and rubbing the night before helps in being able to keep the pellets going.
> 
> What I am getting to in a long winded way is that when there is a lot of moisture present the pellets do not stay lit for me. By ad nauseum observation of the smoke hole at the top, I have been able to discern when it is mostly steam or mostly smoke. When I do not rub the meat the night before the moisture rendered early in the smoking process is significant and hence the heavy amount of steam out of the top vent. The look and smell is quite different. Of course, as I mentioned before as well, the humidity in this part of the country is very high. I find the pellets highly susceptible to humidity.
> 
> Soooooooo.............I say all of that to say this: Maybe the use of the Jerky Fan for my hot smokes is just what the doctor ordered! I'll be interested is what others think and I'll stew on this a bit more myself before I buy one. Though I am sure I could use it for jerky anyway. Also, my results using the smoker box are quite good, but I do notice a bit of a difference when I use the pellets. My best smokes have come when I use of the pellets, though I have no scientific evidence that the pellets are the reason for the superior smokes.


Well, agree to disagree I guess. ;)

For a meats that I want to make sure do not dry out, I include a water pan filled with Beer, Apple Cider, water, etc. to get and keep as much moisture as I can in the smoke box. The Jerky dryer has a opposite effect by pulling the moisture out of the box. Instead of trying to push moisture into the meat the Jerky dryer assists in pulling moisture from the meat.

Also, I believe that it is VERY important to not open the smoker door and release that valuable moisture. This is why the "No Peak" method has become so popular and works so well for smoking ribs. This technique makes the 3-2-1 or 2-2-1 method totally unnecessary in the tight Smokin-It / Cook Shack type smokers.

My 2 cents.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

paidin said:


> Orbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would the use of a James Jerkey help with the oxygen flow when using the AMNPS instead of drillin holes?
> 
> 
> 
> When I use the AMNPS, I use the Jerkey fan to ensure the AMNPS starts off good.  I noticed that if I turned the fan off afterwards, the AMNPS still works fine.  As a matter of fact, the fan shorted out on me the first time I used it and the AMNPS ran the entire time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-03-08 11.12.03.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ paidin
> __ Mar 30, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was all the times I tried to make the AMNPS work with the MES40 that enables me to so easily use it with my SI#4 :)
> 
> I place the AMNPS in front of the element and over the hole.  I place a rack above it and place aluminum foil right above the AMNPS to prevent any drips from putting out the ember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015-03-08 14.54.50.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ paidin
> __ Mar 30, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am very glad I got rid of my MES40 and bought the SI#4
Click to expand...


That's how I use the AMNPS in the #4...but no need for the fan.


----------



## tbrtt1

NDKoze said:


> Well, agree to disagree I guess. ;)
> 
> For a meats that I want to make sure do not dry out, I include a water pan filled with Beer, Apple Cider, water, etc. to get and keep as much moisture as I can in the smoke box. The Jerky dryer has a opposite effect by pulling the moisture out of the box. Instead of trying to push moisture into the meat the Jerky dryer assists in pulling moisture from the meat.
> 
> Also, I believe that it is VERY important to not open the smoker door and release that valuable moisture. This is why the "No Peak" method has become so popular and works so well for smoking ribs. This technique makes the 3-2-1 or 2-2-1 method totally unnecessary in the tight Smokin-It / Cook Shack type smokers.
> 
> My 2 cents.


I hear ya Bro. And I, of course, am only speculating in my 2 cents as well. This is part of the fun of the journey of smoking meats. I personally suffer from tweakitis until I feel I get something perfect that can be reproduced perfectly each time. I am by far my own worst critic. And also not to beat the moisture dead horse, strangely I find myself going in the opposite direction in that I want moisture removed to enhance bark production (I get superb bark, BTW). I don't find I am drying meat out at all. However, that is not to say I won't dry out meat in the future if I used said jerky dryer. I guess I'll just have to try it. I simply surmise that the moisture inside the smoker is not adding anything to the moisture content of the meat and that the moisture in the meat is coming from the rendering of the fat and connective tissue inside the meat. But your point about an overly dry smoker pulling too much of the moisture out of the meat is duly noted. 

Ultimately, I see myself moving back to using the smoker box and quality Fruitawood. I get great food and it is one less variable in the equation since there is no risk in the pellets going out during the smoke. That happened once. I smoke my briskies while I sleep, and one night while I was dreaming of succulent smokey brisket the pellets went out. I woke up the next morning excited about my breakfast, lunch and dinner for the entire weekend waiting for me in my smoker. I opened the door and the whole darn tray of pellets was unscathed. Rats! Excess moisture is bad for the pellets, that much I am sure of. 

I really do appreciate the your input and you have given me more to ponder for the smoking journey.


----------



## paidin

tbrtt1 said:


> I hear ya Bro. And I, of course, am only speculating in my 2 cents as well. This is part of the fun of the journey of smoking meats. I personally suffer from tweakitis until I feel I get something perfect that can be reproduced perfectly each time. I am by far my own worst critic. And also not to beat the moisture dead horse, strangely I find myself going in the opposite direction in that I want moisture removed to enhance bark production (I get superb bark, BTW). I don't find I am drying meat out at all. However, that is not to say I won't dry out meat in the future if I used said jerky dryer. I guess I'll just have to try it. I simply surmise that the moisture inside the smoker is not adding anything to the moisture content of the meat and that the moisture in the meat is coming from the rendering of the fat and connective tissue inside the meat. But your point about an overly dry smoker pulling too much of the moisture out of the meat is duly noted.
> 
> Ultimately, I see myself moving back to using the smoker box and quality Fruitawood. I get great food and it is one less variable in the equation since there is no risk in the pellets going out during the smoke. That happened once. I smoke my briskies while I sleep, and one night while I was dreaming of succulent smokey brisket the pellets went out. I woke up the next morning excited about my breakfast, lunch and dinner for the entire weekend waiting for me in my smoker. I opened the door and the whole darn tray of pellets was unscathed. Rats! Excess moisture is bad for the pellets, that much I am sure of.
> 
> I really do appreciate the your input and you have given me more to ponder for the smoking journey.


step 1 when using pellets:  scoop out the amount of pellets you are going to use and microwave them for 2 minutes first.  that should get rid of excess moisture.

I noticed my friends with big pits are able to smoke chicken low and slow at around 225 degrees for 4 hours and they are able to get moist meat AND crispy delicious skin.  I think the secret to this is air movement away from the meat through the convection process of the hot coals.  I think using the jerky fan mimics this process and I was able to get crispy skin on chicken using my smokin-it #4.  We all need to get as much advice as possible from these and other forums and then we all need to take that information and use it to experiment and make food that is delicious to us and then share it so that we can help other like minded smokers out there.  Please experiment and help out community grow additional techniques.

using the fan gave me these results that is simply not possible with an electric smoker













image007.jpg



__ paidin
__ Apr 2, 2015


















image010.jpg



__ paidin
__ Apr 2, 2015


















image008.jpg



__ paidin
__ Apr 2, 2015


----------



## bocaboy

Man oh man, that sausage looks delicious!!


----------



## Bearcarver

paidin said:


> step 1 when using pellets:  scoop out the amount of pellets you are going to use and microwave them for 2 minutes first.  that should get rid of excess moisture.
> 
> I noticed my friends with big pits are able to smoke chicken low and slow at around 225 degrees for 4 hours and they are able to get moist meat AND crispy delicious skin.  I think the secret to this is air movement away from the meat through the convection process of the hot coals.  I think using the jerky fan mimics this process and I was able to get crispy skin on chicken using my smokin-it #4.  We all need to get as much advice as possible from these and other forums and then we all need to take that information and use it to experiment and make food that is delicious to us and then share it so that we can help other like minded smokers out there.  Please experiment and help out community grow additional techniques.
> 
> using the fan gave me these results that is simply not possible with an electric smoker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image007.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ paidin
> __ Apr 2, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image010.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ paidin
> __ Apr 2, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image008.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ paidin
> __ Apr 2, 2015


Getting Sausage like that would tell me to do it that way again---Fan & All !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Nice Job Paidin!!--------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s

Nice !!!   Looks Tasty


----------



## tbrtt1

Paidin,

I've tried the microwave thing. It helps very little. I have microwaved the crap out of em and they have gone out. Baking them at 275 for 1.5 to 2 hours does help, but as mentioned that is an extra step that I am not always willing to do. 

I think I will try a jerky fan. Can't hurt and I'll have it to make jerky.


----------



## tbrtt1

BTW. Great looking sausage.


----------



## ndkoze

You definitely need the fan for sausage. Nice job Paid in!


----------



## offshore ginger

Wow that Sausage [email protected]@k's good .


----------



## paidin

Thanks everyone! That sausage is the best i have ever eaten. It was because of the fan. I should have said step 2 for using pellets is to ensure air circulation.

Bear, the fan is just a computer fan in a housing. You can make one yourself for your mes40 and I'm sure you should get the same results.  If you go to smokinitforums you can see some good diy fans. 

Wait i should say the perfect sausage was because of the jerky fan and the auber pid unit.   My program was:
100 degrees for 2 hours
120 for 2 hours
140 for 2 hours
160 for 2 hours
185 until internal temps hit 150 degrees. 
Then shut off but keep the fan running

This had the effect of automatic blooming of the sausage. The snack sticks were cooked 100% while i was sleeping and then while i was at work. I came home to finished product. Super lazy-q. Lol


----------



## jond36

20150406_141921.jpg



__ jond36
__ Apr 6, 2015


















20150406_142034.jpg



__ jond36
__ Apr 6, 2015






Made some beef back ribs on the SI #1 today. 3 hrs smoked. 1 hour sauced and returned. 4 hours total at 225.


----------



## gary s

Where's mine ?

Gary


----------



## jond36

I also conducted tests in my SI #1 with two accurate thermometers. While my PID controlled the temp at both 225 (110 C*) and 275 (135 C*), there was only a max of 18 (10 C*) degree difference from the top corner of the smoker to the grate directly above the heating element. The average was 13*.


----------



## jond36

20150406_194220.jpg



__ jond36
__ Apr 6, 2015


















20150406_194246.jpg



__ jond36
__ Apr 6, 2015






I now use this small container with some wood pellets. I use more, but you can see some in the pictures above. Notice there is only one small hole in the container lid minimizing oxygen but allowing smoke to exit. I also love the amnps but I ddid notice that these pellets just turned to black rather than burn to ash.


----------



## louballs

There's been a lot of debate on the drill/no drill to use pellets or sawdust. I have the SI1 model (wish i bought bigger!!!) and do bacon twice a year with a cold smoke using dust. I have found an easy, and non-permanent, way to get enough air flow...masking tape!!  After drying out the dust in the microwave for a few minutes, I light it with a blow torch in the amazen. I remove the smoke box and lay it on top of the element over the hole (element is off of course). I then close the door, but leave it open just a crack. I secure with a couple pieces of masking tape. This allows just enough air to circulate through and keep the dust going. Has been working very well for me. I did this because I didn't want to drill into the smoker and modify it permanently. Hopefully this helps other people!


----------



## chef willie

louballs said:


> There's been a lot of debate on the drill/no drill to use pellets or sawdust. I have the SI1 model (wish i bought bigger!!!) and do bacon twice a year with a cold smoke using dust. I have found an easy, and non-permanent, way to get enough air flow...masking tape!!  After drying out the dust in the microwave for a few minutes, I light it with a blow torch in the amazen. I remove the smoke box and lay it on top of the element over the hole (element is off of course). I then close the door, but leave it open just a crack. I secure with a couple pieces of masking tape. This allows just enough air to circulate through and keep the dust going. Has been working very well for me. I did this because I didn't want to drill into the smoker and modify it permanently. Hopefully this helps other people!


Hmmmm, I will give this a shot as cheese is on my short list to do soon and I have about given up on using the dust burner in my SI #3. I have drilled out the original hole to a larger diameter, believe to 1/2 inch, but that did not help with keeping it lit, nor did the aquarium pump gizmo I tried. I can't convince myself to dry dust in my oven at 350 or so for 90 minutes to use this thing so it's collecting dust in my shop. Frustrating, to say the least......thx for the input.....Willie


----------



## louballs

Chef Willie said:


> Hmmmm, I will give this a shot as cheese is on my short list to do soon and I have about given up on using the dust burner in my SI #3. I have drilled out the original hole to a larger diameter, believe to 1/2 inch, but that did not help with keeping it lit, nor did the aquarium pump gizmo I tried. I can't convince myself to dry dust in my oven at 350 or so for 90 minutes to use this thing so it's collecting dust in my shop. Frustrating, to say the least......thx for the input.....Willie


Just did cheese on Saturday using this method! 5 hours of continuous smoke!


----------



## tbrtt1

Chef Willie,

I have baked the pellets in my gas grill so as not to risk burning my house down for a second time. It did work, but as mentioned before adds an extra step that I have to plan for which is anathema to my lazy man's smoking approach.


----------



## steiny

Be careful with a single large hole. I've resorted to putting a heavy object on top of my SI3 vent hole and keeping the door fully latched to keep the mice out of it. The existing drain hole seems to be too small for them to get in. It's quite disgusting what they'll do if you forget to remove the greasy foil after a cook if they do gain access.


----------



## chef willie

tbrtt1 said:


> Chef Willie,
> 
> I have baked the pellets in my gas grill so as not to risk burning my house down for a second time. It did work, but as mentioned before adds an extra step that I have to plan for which is anathema to my lazy man's smoking approach.


LOL....yes, I remember that lazy man's smoke routine & I raised my hand to count me in.....seems counterproductive to me, all that BS to get some dust/pellets going. I throw 2 chunks in and call it good...


steiny said:


> Be careful with a single large hole. I've resorted to putting a heavy object on top of my SI3 vent hole and keeping the door fully latched to keep the mice out of it. The existing drain hole seems to be too small for them to get in. It's quite disgusting what they'll do if you forget to remove the greasy foil after a cook if they do gain access.


Thx...I'll keep that in mind. I do have mine up on a stand now so would have to be some acrobatic mice to get up & in. It's much easier for them to stroll over to my chicken coop and raid the feed bucket. And there's water in there in case they need a drink or a bath...


----------



## old sarge

Never had smoked rodent?


----------



## steiny

old sarge said:


> Never had smoked rodent?


I have had bbq squirrel :-)


----------



## old sarge

Close enough!


----------



## louballs

steiny said:


> Be careful with a single large hole. I've resorted to putting a heavy object on top of my SI3 vent hole and keeping the door fully latched to keep the mice out of it. The existing drain hole seems to be too small for them to get in. It's quite disgusting what they'll do if you forget to remove the greasy foil after a cook if they do gain access.



I keep the door just barely cracked, only enough to let some air through. Haven't had any mice in there yet (knock on wood), but the bastards did chew a hole in my propane hose attached to my grill!!! A mouse could definitely fit through the hole in the bottom if they could get to it easily. Mice can fit through openings the size of a pencil eraser! Now i'm nervous and have to check my smoker for mouse turds, right before a bacon cold smoke no less!!!


----------



## old sarge

Way off topic, but, the Smokin-it line of smokers are now NSF Certified.


----------



## bocaboy

What does NSF certified mean?


----------



## timberjet

bocaboy said:


> What does NSF certified mean?


national safety foundation I do believe. Generally every electronic device made in the country is as well as UL certified.


----------



## old sarge

National Sanitation Foundation, and appears on many items used in food preparation.  It is a strong selling point for many consumers.


----------



## jted

NSF International (formerly known as the National Sanitation Foundation) is an independent, non-profit organization that certifies food service equipment and ensures it is designed and constructed in a way that promotes food safety.

Don't confuse it with the national science foundation. 
The NSF logo is usually used to promote food ware. It does not mean a lot. 

One of those things that is nice to have but not necessary.    Jted


bocaboy said:


> What does NSF certified mean?


----------



## bocaboy

Thanks, Jted! Now I guess I am confused. I've had a #2 for a couple years and it is coated on the inside with creosote. I've never really tried to clean it, but it certainly can't be classified as "sanitary".

I also own a Big Green Egg and maybe once a year I build a very hot fire and burn off the accumulated creosote. That raises the question of how people clean the accumulated creosote in their Smokin-It smokers, or if they clean them at all?


----------



## jted

bocaboy said:


> Thanks, Jted! Now I guess I am confused. I've had a #2 for a couple years and it is coated on the inside with creosote. I've never really tried to clean it, but it certainly can't be classified as "sanitary".
> 
> I also own a Big Green Egg and maybe once a year I build a very hot fire and burn off the accumulated creosote. That raises the question of how people clean the accumulated creosote in their Smokin-It smokers, or if they clean them at all?


 Woo Bocaboy Don't jump to conclusions about a smoker being seasoned and creosote. Creosote is bad nasty smelling and bitter.Seasoning is on the other hand is nice and good smelling  if it has a smell at all it will smell like a smoker.

Seasoning is developed slowly during a number of cooks. it is residua from TBS and the oils from you smokes. I am sure others will weigh in on this but this is my take.

Several years of seasoning on the sides is ok. This is not your inside oven we are talking about. This is the same as a BBQ pit. I have seen very old restaurant Pitts that have never been cleaned. 

Clean your grates and you will be fine. Some put them in their dish washer some like me get after them with a Brillo pad. Just clean you grates well. It is not like BBQ grill that you can heat up to 5 or 6 hundred degrees and burn it off. Jted


----------



## Bearcarver

bocaboy said:


> Thanks, Jted! Now I guess I am confused. I've had a #2 for a couple years and it is coated on the inside with creosote. I've never really tried to clean it, but it certainly can't be classified as "sanitary".
> 
> I also own a Big Green Egg and maybe once a year I build a very hot fire and burn off the accumulated creosote. That raises the question of how people clean the accumulated creosote in their Smokin-It smokers, or if they clean them at all?


I use an MES, but like a Smokin-It, all you have to do is keep your meat away from the walls & ceiling of your smoker, and wash the racks that you lay the meat on. That way the seasoning will not touch your food.

Bear


----------



## old sarge

I have a Cookshack and it is well seasoned. About all I do is brush off any loose "seasoning" from the walls, door and ceiling. By brushing it can be one of those stiff kitchen brushes or a rough cloth, and it is done a few days after the last smoke, or just before I smoke. Only the loose stuff.  No scrubbing with soap and water or anything else. I suppose if I wanted it spic and span clean, I could use oven cleaner, and since to ensure no cleaning residue remained but then I would have to re-season it.  Like Bear said, the racks are cleaned thoroughly, and I make sure the meat never touches the interior walls.    Your smoker is sturdy so you could get a thin flexible putty knife and while still warm, shave/peel off some of the thicker deposits.


----------



## offshore ginger

bocaboy said:


> Thanks, Jted! Now I guess I am confused. I've had a #2 for a couple years and it is coated on the inside with creosote. I've never really tried to clean it, but it certainly can't be classified as "sanitary".
> 
> I also own a Big Green Egg and maybe once a year I build a very hot fire and burn off the accumulated creosote. That raises the question of how people clean the accumulated creosote in their Smokin-It smokers, or if they clean them at all?


To tell you the truth if you have ever watched ( Pit-Master's ) on  TV it looks like they never clean there equipment  but on the other hand either do I other then the racks ..


----------



## jond36

To me cleaning the bottom is a pain no matter how you slice it. I boil water and pour it on the bottom. It melts and washes the bottom of any grease, food, or sticky seasoning.

Jon D


----------



## Bearcarver

jond36 said:


> To me cleaning the bottom is a pain no matter how you slice it. I boil water and pour it on the bottom. It melts and washes the bottom of any grease, food, or sticky seasoning.
> 
> Jon D


Might be OK with a Smokin-It, but I never pour water in my MES. Electric & Water don't mix.

Bear


----------



## old sarge

I always foil the top of the wood box and the bottom/floor, and punch a hole in the foil for the drain hole.  Clean-up is quick and simple. What little runs down the walls and gets behind the foil is minimal to say the least.


----------



## offshore ginger

old sarge said:


> I always foil the top of the wood box and the bottom/floor, and punch a hole in the foil for the drain hole.  Clean-up is quick and simple. What little runs down the walls and gets behind the foil is minimal to say the least.


X-2 THAT .


----------



## bocaboy

Thanks to everyone for the input about cleaning. For the record, I clean my racks after every cook and the meat, chicken or fish I smoke never comes in direct contact with the walls of the smoker. I also clean any excess fats or grease that have slipped under the aluminum foil during a cook as well as the drip pan.

To comment on Jted's post, my smoker has a wonderful smoke aroma when I open the door, so I'm going to go by the adage, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it!"


----------



## jted

bocaboy said:


> Thanks to everyone for the input about cleaning. For the record, I clean my racks after every cook and the meat, chicken or fish I smoke never comes in direct contact with the walls of the smoker. I also clean any excess fats or grease that have slipped under the aluminum foil during a cook as well as the drip pan.
> 
> To comment on Jted's post, my smoker has a wonderful smoke aroma when I open the door, so I'm going to go by the adage, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it!"


It sounds to me like you are in good shape smoker wise. Just use common sense and you will continue to produce great Q.  Jted


----------



## jjrolex

In my #1, after a while the black, what ever it's called, starts to flake. It's on the walls, back of door, and the ceiling. I use a 3" paint scraper to gently remove it.


----------



## old sarge

When it alligators, that is when I brush it.


----------



## jond36

I just smoked some spare ribs with the 3-2-1 method at 221* (105* C) in my #1. The ribs came out tender but a little dry in some thinner areas. Do you guys consider this normal? Am I better off going for hotter and faster or lower and longer. Say 210 for 6 or 6.5 hours.

And no I forgot to do the bend test but I believe they were closer to over cooked.

Any advice?


----------



## ahakohda

jond36 said:


> I just smoked some spare ribs with the 3-2-1 method at 221* (105* C) in my #1. The ribs came out tender but a little dry in some thinner areas. Do you guys consider this normal? Am I better off going for hotter and faster or lower and longer. Say 210 for 6 or 6.5 hours.
> 
> And no I forgot to do the bend test but I believe they were closer to over cooked.
> 
> Any advice?



Did you use any liquids while foiling?


----------



## jond36

Just brown sugar and a tbsp of butter.


----------



## ahakohda

I am using this one method I borrowed here on forum. Can't recall an author but thanks to him everyone love my ribs. 
For each Rack of Ribs Combine:



1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses



Optional:

2T Vinegar, to make it Tangy


Also depending on thickness I can cut last hour in half.


----------



## jted

I follow about the same technique as AHAKOHDA, I put mine in a squirt bottle to reduce the number of things I have to carry.

! tbs of rub

I use the small bottles of apple juice so I guess maybe 3 Oz

Butter 

1/3 cup of brown sugar 

Put it in a sauce pan and bring it to a good simmer,it will reduce a little but you just want it to dissolve the rub and sugar..

Put the liquid in the foil before putting the ribs in meat side down.Then a squirt on the bone side and wrap tightly.

There is no right or wrong just experiment as satisfy your taste and texture  Jted


----------



## jond36

Roger. So some type of liquid would have helped them from drying rather than just brown sugar and butter? Like apple juice or cider vinegar

Also after experimenting, I have notice I get TBS at 200 or 210. Any hotter and the element seems to burn it. Any suggestions for 210* ribs?

I was thinking at the 3 stage 210 and for the 2 and 1 trying 250. I tried the handy dandy search button but couldnt find much on lower temp hot smoking.

Thanks, Jon D


----------



## dr k

jond36 said:


> Roger. So some type of liquid would have helped them from drying rather than just brown sugar and butter? Like apple juice or cider vinegar
> 
> Also after experimenting, I have notice I get TBS at 200 or 210. Any hotter and the element seems to burn it. Any suggestions for 210* ribs?
> 
> I was thinking at the 3 stage 210 and for the 2 and 1 trying 250. I tried the handy dandy search button but couldnt find much on lower temp hot smoking.
> 
> Thanks, Jon D


When wrapped they steam in their own juices without added liquid, when they shrink and you get pull back showing the bone ends.  I never had dry ribs cooked at 225*F with the 3-2-1 method.  I even poke the bottom of the foil during the two hour foil so they're not swimming in their own juices unless I make a sauce in the foil during those two hours.  I don't want to dissolve the rub off the meat.  That's why I like spares.  They have more fat that liquefies without needing to add any liquid.  If you would have added a little honey and Tiger sauce with your brown sugar and butter you would have had award winning Johnny Trigg ribs.

-Kurt


----------



## dr k

AHAKOHDA said:


> I am using this one method I borrowed here on forum. Can't recall an author but thanks to him everyone love my ribs.
> For each Rack of Ribs Combine:
> 
> 
> 
> 1T Pork Rub, yours
> 
> 1/2 Stick Butter
> 
> 1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey
> 
> 1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice
> 
> 1T Molasses
> 
> 
> 
> Optional:
> 
> 2T Vinegar, to make it Tangy
> 
> 
> Also depending on thickness I can cut last hour in half.


It's Chef Jimmy J's Foiling juice thread.  It's outstanding!  I used honey with the ingredients you listed above the optional vinegar.  I also used the smoked pork dripping he mentioned instead of the butter.

-Kurt


----------



## dr k

jond36 said:


> I just smoked some spare ribs with the 3-2-1 method at 221* (105* C) in my #1. The ribs came out tender but a little dry in some thinner areas. Do you guys consider this normal? Am I better off going for hotter and faster or lower and longer. Say 210 for 6 or 6.5 hours.
> 
> And no I forgot to do the bend test but I believe they were closer to over cooked.
> 
> Any advice?


When I get the whole spare rib with flap and rib tips attached, I separate each section and cut off the smaller ribs to get as close to a rectangle as I can so the main ribs cook evenly.  Then when foiling I throw the smaller ribs I removed in with the rib tip foil package.  The flap doesn't make it to being foiled.  It's what's eaten during the foiling of the ribs and the tips.

-Kurt


----------



## jond36

Makes sense. My large ribs were very juicy and the smaller bones without the flap were more dry along with the flap itself. Thanks.


----------



## gammykim

I HAVE THE MODEL 2 THEY ARE GREAT


----------



## old sarge

SI is the most bang for the buck!


----------



## HalfSmoked

I had a master built electric smoker after about 2 years the element went up tried to get a new one and master built told me they no longer made that unit. I can assure you they are still using the same element as I have looked at the smokers in the store. Person at master built said we will give you a nice discount on a new what! I did however buy their 40" propane smoker and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## tarafarmguy

BEST ELECTRIC SMOKER SINCE SLICE BREAD


----------



## tarafarmguy

I have one and it great, I think it great, easy to use!


----------



## jond36

Haha. Ok.... This a smokin it forum, but ok. MES is the new topic I guess. :biggrin:


----------



## timcee

After reading so many reviews.. I grabbed one.. Love it.. I have about 5 smokers/grills... Easy to use and pretty much set and forget until time to pull meat..


----------



## nhns4

Newb to the SI.  Been a charcoal guy.  Figured with a little one around a set it amd forget may allow me to smoke more often.  Did ribs this past weekend and they were a success. Could have had a little smokier flavor but its a work in progress till i get the hang of it  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Daughter approved as well.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Took an old workbench i wasnt using and mounted the smoker to it tonight.


----------



## jond36

Looks great. The bench is genius. I am trying to do something like that also.


----------



## old sarge

Both ribs and cart look great. And the little one apparently approves the ribs.


----------



## jted

Nice work, nothing like a kid nawing on a bone!   Jted


----------



## allmann

So I received the unit (SI#3) after much hassle from UPS. They were supposed to deliver it today, but got an email around 750pm saying that it was moved til tomorrow. I took off today(losing a days pay), so I wasn't very happy and had a few choice words with the customer service operator when he told me "oh well nothing he can do". After arguing with them for 20 min I got them to hold the package at the local distributing hub and stay open for me. So after a 30 min ride to the UPS distribution center and a 20 min wait for them to find it. I get the excuse they put in on the wrong truck..... sorry. I'm obviously not very happy with this and I will be seeing about getting at least a partial refund from UPS. $160 for shipping, this is not acceptable.   Hopefully I can get something out of them.

By the time I got home, cleaned up and casters put on, finally started seasoning at around 10. I have to say that thing is packed very well. A few screws were loose on the back and some minor scratches, but overall pretty well built. So it is set at the advised 250 and within 20 min it was 257. The temperature swings have been from as low as 223 back up to 260 in the first 1.5 hrs. I guess I'll be up til 1 or 2 tonight. 

  All that matters is that it will be ready for tomorrow. I prepared 2 racks of St. Louis ribs that I coated with yellow mustard and coated with Jeffs naked rib rub from SMF. This is my first real attempt at smoking. I am planning on starting it around 9am and hoping that they only take about 5 to 5.5 hrs. Have an early dinner before my daughters dance class tomorrow. I am still debating whether to put bbq sauce on them, will prob do one and leave the other. I might make my own, it'll be my first time. Wish me luck.

Always open to suggestions and advice. Thank you in advance


----------



## old sarge

These are really stout units. Shipping either works really well or really bad. And the cost is high. I wish you luck on getting some restitution from UPS. As I stated on another site, I will sauce ribs for my wife during the last hour/4 hour mark. Not continuously due to loss of heat and smoke.   They turn out great.  Sometimes I need to go 5 1/2 hour if the ribs were extra fatty. Your temperature swings are good, on par with the SI3 my brother has. And he turns out some fantastic food. He has stopped using a remote thermometer; created more worry than it was worth. He will use it for large cuts, like a butt. Otherwise, he doesn't check on his ribs for the first 4 or 4 1/2 hours.

Good luck and happy smoking.


----------



## bodbob

xoltri,

Thanks for the post. I'd like to try doing some jerky too, but haven't had enough info on the best way to do it. Did you hang the strips on the bars you can buy on the Smokin it website, or just lay them on the racks? And is the fan really necessary? Are you putting it inside the smoker and running the cord out the smoke hole? I would guess you'd have to make sure to keep the temp down no higher than 150 with a fan in there. Any help you can offer would be appreciated.

TIA,

BB


----------



## jond36

I havent done jerky, but others on this website say the fan is necessary. It also helps the amnps and pellets burn if you have one.


----------



## marauder

dont worry about the temp swings set it let the smokin it  do its magic no worry put meat on when you turn it on use little wood .. no worry smoker check your IT( internal temperature)


----------



## sigbigot

I have one that I have used for several months now. I think this thing is wonderful but there are some things you may want to know before getting one. Yes, the quality is really good. It is insulated as well. Mine has 3 racks but it is the little one. The first thing you need to know is that this thing seals REALLY well. The vents are not adjustable - there is a grease hole in the bottom and a larger hole in the top (through which I put a temp probe into the meat). The second thing you need to know is it doesn't take much wood. Generally I use about 1 1/2 oz wood, that's it. I cook to temperature only and this thing will cook fast. As a general rule I cook at a lower temperature so that I can cook longer and have done so to great success.

What this boils down to is that you don't really need to add more wood so there is no wood tray that can be extracted from outside. If you were to add wood you may get to the situation where you are oversmoking (at least that has been my experience just using 2 oz or a little over). A lot of technique used in other smokers may not work so well in this one. There is, however, a forum at Smokin-It and there is a lot of good info there specifically using these smokers. You might check them out here: http://smokinitforums.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=ctoh5jbmit26j3gaceu9nbjii2&. You don't have to be a member to look around.

Overall I am extremely happy with my smoker. Small, all stainless, nice cover, long cord, great temp control. One down side, though. No water pan, but that is no big deal. I use small, disposable loaf pans that fit perfectly next to the smoke box.

I did the same homework as you have described and took the leap. Glad I did. Hope this helps.


----------



## bodbob

Thanks gents. Using this smoker is quite a bit different than my egg, but I'm getting there. I think I'll do some beef jerky next.

Best,

BB


----------



## bocaboy

Bodbob,

I have a medium BGE that I've owned for over 25 years and I decided to buy a medium (#2) Smokin-It smoker to do smoked fish. My short comment is that I really like my SI and these days actually use it more than my BGE. I made one modification to the smoker after cooking with it a couple times, and that was to add an Auber PID. It let me control the temperature far better than the built-in thermostat and to exceed 250º for cooking things like chicken.

Ribs come out great in this smoker as does smoked pork. I haven't tried brisket yet, but I definitely will the next time I see a packer brisket on sale.

I agree hardily with the advice you've received from others in this string about being careful about using too much wood in your SI. Over-smoking makes anything bitter. I use maple to smoke blue fish, king fish and mackerel and they all taste great with just one piece of wood. For ribs, two pieces of wood (I like cherry, hickory or pecan) will last an entire smoke and impart just the right flavor.

BTW, the recipe for ribs is easy. For St. Louis ribs, put them in an un-preheated smoker (the ribs should be room temperature) and cook them at 230º for 5 1/2 hours before using the bend test to check for doneness. For baby back ribs, use the same method but cook them for 4 1/2 hours. I don't use water while smoking and I don't wrap my ribs and they come out pull-off-the-bone tender. These will be the best ribs you've ever eaten! If you do this recipe on your BGE, pre-heat the pit before putting the ribs on, but the temperature and timing is the same.

I hope you follow through and buy a Smokin-It smoker. I've dealt with the owners and find that they are really focused on quality and customer service. You'll be making a smart investment.


----------



## mindys007bbq

Looks exquisite to me! :-)  Did nothing wrong from thee looks of it, a dark bark like that is what you want. what you need.  Remember that the rub once heat hits it will react and the reaction that occurred with your first efforts is a Preferred Result.  Congrats, Salute', have a seat and have a glass of wine or beer.  Welcome to the Dark World of Smokin!


----------



## mindys007bbq

That's a cool second use of a tool kit.  I was looking for a stand that I would not have to do too much modifications.  That looks like a winner!


----------



## bodbob

bocaboy,

Thanks for the encouragement and advice. Much appreciated! I did buy an SI #1 but so far have only done ribs (baby backs) and yesterday some Steelhead Trout. I overcooked the ribs, but the trout came out great, and the smoker was super easy to use. I do plan on using both cuz the egg is so versatile (grilling, smoking, baking) but I know I'll be using my SI #1 too. ( I'm on my way to the store for some eye of round steak to do some jerky right now.) Since I decided to get into this smoking thing in a big way I've spent some big bucks for all this equipment so the Auber is going to have to wait a bit. (Christmas list :-) ) Thanks for the tip though, and ...

Happy Smokin,

BB


----------



## pafret

Allman;

I was trying to find Smokin-It's web site and I stumbled onto this site:

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:DoNotOptimizeForBrowser/> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif]

http://stuccu.com/s/Smokin+It+Elect...c62814975006&gclid=CMzf19_ll8cCFc0WHwodnrsJfQ

A vender called  Stucco is selling the #3 for $569.99 with free shipping.  I know iut is too late for you but others may be interested, that shipping cost is a back-breaker.


----------



## old sarge

pafret -

Thanks for the info.  But digging a little deeper:

I just checked the link. Stucco links to Amazon. While it says free shipping, clicking on it takes you to Amazon where the price is $569 PLUS shipping.  The Amazon smoker price is higher than the Smokin-it site price of $534.99.  Amazon also states that the smoker is sold and shipped by Smokin-it, LLC. Why bother when you can deal direct.  They are excellent smokers.  Most folks get over the cost of shipping right after their first smoke.

http://www.smokin-it.com/category_s/5.htm

Dave


----------



## pafret

Dave;

Thanks for the heads up, I should have checked further.  I noted the higher price but if the shipping was truly free it wasn't that much.  These bait and switch vendors are exceedingly annoying.  This is another group I will add to my "never do business with list".   

I'm not in the market for a smoker but I was interested in the construction details.  My gear head son is in the midst of constructing his latest version of a cooker-smoker.  It too will be stainless steel, but it will be quite large.   We do a lot of Charcuterie with occasional pulled pork or briskets for family gatherings.  He is a chef as well as an IT specialist and his unit will function as an oven as well as a smoker.  If his plans work, it will hold standard sheet pans.  I am going to document this as he completes the effort and I will try to present it at that time.  He has many other more pressing time requirements so it will be slow finishing.


----------



## old sarge

pafret- Here is a link to a video where an owner disassembles part of the smoker to install a digital controller.  This should give you an idea of the construction.  Enjoy!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171613/installing-an-auber-controller


----------



## pafret

Old Sarge:

Thanks for the link -- good video.  What I saw is similar to what my son told me he is constructing.  He says the controller he designed is more advanced than anything currently on the market.  His test box smoker was controlled via his laptop and provided a lot more information and very tight temperature control (plus or minus 5 degrees).  He didn't explain the workings too well but he indicated tighter control was possible but came at increased failure rate.  As I said, he is a gear head.  I am waiting for this extravaganza to commence so I can document the process.

As far as whether or not such sophistication is needed -- who knows.  I drove Volkswagons for years and they got me to the same destinations reached by Cadillacs.  Similarly I got excellent results out of a cheap Brinkman R2-D2 unit and a Bradley smoker, for years.  I have even smoked food  in cardboard boxes over a bed of wood coals.  However, according to my son I am "older than dirt" and a reactionary to boot.  I prefer to think I have a well developed BS filter.


----------



## old sarge

pafret - I own a Cookshack 066.  Terrific smoker. Fully digital with very tight temperature control.  A replacement controller if I ever need it is over $700.00. It is a box with a computer board and chips and such, none of which I understand.  But it works very well.  And I understand about failure rates. 

The beauty of the Smokin-it line is the simplicity of analog. A simple bulb and capillary controller.  Replacement cost $25.00.  Once one gets used to the temperature swings, it is as reliable as an old jack knife. Their model 4 is a real bargain.  It is very large, includes a digital controller (not built it) and free shipping. Actually all of their smokers are a tremendous value for the money spent.  Looking forward to seeing the build.

Dave


----------



## pafret

Dave:

That Smokin-it #4 sounds like my volkswagons.   I tried persuading my son to buy a commercial unit and modify it if necessary but he is a stubborn cuss  - he wants to do it "my way".  Considering that the "child" is fifty years old I can't really argue with him.  Unfortunately he tends to be a pressure player.  He accumulates all of the materials but waits until he needs to use it and then pulls two or three all-nighters to get it done.  Makes it a little difficult to offer assistance or to document what is happening.  On the other hand he has enough equipment to outfit a small machine shop, welders, lathes, chop saws, bench saws, radials, band saws etc. from previous projects he did his way.. 

After reading the many comments on this site from owners of various types of equipment I am sure I would buy one of these Smokin-it units.    Even without any mods this looks like a winner to me.


----------



## old sarge

I wish him luck.


----------



## jond36

Ok. So experience so far after 3 years with smokin it #1:

Moist environment- no need to Spritz or mop (unless its a thick mop/sauce that will help will caramelization).

Low temps - for high fat cuts. (Butts, Spares) 185-225
High temps - for low fat cuts. (BBs) 230-275+

Just an oz of wood does the trick just fine.

Although it says not to preheat. I preheat to keep wood from burning on start up. The heating element is a steady on to heat up the smoker. Once it's preheated the heating element turns on and off consistently.

And... i think thats it.

Oh. Always foil the bottom and housing unit and put 9 x 11 disposable foil containers in the drip tray pan. Easy clean up. ;)


----------



## old sarge

Good review.


----------



## jjrolex

jond, I have had a #1 for about the same amount of time. If you were doing an 8lb pork butt, do you really use just an ounce of wood, where 1 ounce would probably measure less than an 1 1/2" square piece ? Just curious.


----------



## sigbigot

You have to be careful with this smoker. It is a sealed system, almost. A little wood goes a long way. I did a 4# beef roast and used about 2 oz of wood. I would not have liked using much more. This is just an efficient unit and the meager amount of wood used is foreign to many who smoke, I think. Try it out, if you like, It is very easy to over-smoke something so be warned.


----------



## old sarge

I would recommend getting a digital scale so that you can cut and weigh your wood chunks. I use an OXO good grips scale.


----------



## jond36

I use a scale as well. I also am a big time ribs guy so 1 oz is perfect for ribs. Maybe 2 or 3 oz for butts.


----------



## sigbigot

I completely concur with OldSarge and Jond36. An oz of wood does ribs really well (I like the 4 hour, no peek method from the Smokin-It forum) with a pan of apple juice next to the smoke box. Mighty tasty! Hmmm - Got ribs in the freezer! Maybe not for long!

As for larger cuts, I do things a little differently, particularly with pork butt. I use 1 3/4 oz or 2 oz of apple or hickory and smoke for 4 hours. I then put the meat in the crock pot overnight. It is plenty smoky and tastes really good when I make pulled pork.

I do the same with beef, though I take it to about 125 degrees then put it on the grill over high heat to sear it and finish cooking. Just that few minutes on the grill will yield a roast at around 140 degrees, nice and rare in the middle with a nice seared cap on the outside. What I don't use of this in sandwiches works really well in stew. If it is a rib roast, though, it is strictly plate bound!

Enough rambling here. Enjoy your Smokin-It smoker. I sure am impressed by mine!


----------



## ironhorse07

sigbigot said:


> I then put the meat in the crock pot overnight. It is plenty smoky and tastes really good when I make pulled pork.


???. If you finished it off in the smoker it would be just as good or better.


----------



## sigbigot

I get your point, Ironhorse07. I am more concerned with oversmoking. That said, I am not set in stone and I think I will try smoking a pork butt all the way. This method was introduced to me by a friend who made some of the best pulled pork I have ever had and it worked for me. However, my guess is that you have much more experience than I so I will give your method a try and see how it goes. If it works out about the same, and I expect it probably will, I will be a happy camper.


----------



## ndkoze

If you don't finish in the smoker you will not get any bark on the outside. This is pulled pork gold for me. I try to pull the bark into small enough pieces to get the bark spread out throughout the pulled pork mix. That is if my kids don't eat all the bark first. ;)


----------



## jond36

My thoughts too. Best bark I ever had was smoking the butt all day and every hour adding a load of brown sugar to the surface.


----------



## sigbigot

OK, Jond36, this sounds really interesting. When you open the door you lose your smoke. Do you add chips? I see you do this every hour. Do you also keep a pan of some liquid going? I would REALLY like to hear how you are doing this in the SI. I have much to learn and it sounds to me like you are much better versed than I. Do you liquefy the brown sugar and brush it on or do you just apply it as a solid?


----------



## orthopa64

I got one for Father's Day a couple of years ago. I use it about 1-2 times a month. I have a basic model with two racks inside. So far it has worked great. I have smoked salmon, brisket, turkey, chicken and I haven't had any complaints!  I use the book that Jeff wrote as my guide and it has worked for me.

Mike


----------



## jond36

I make it so much complicated than it has to be. Lol. I open the door every hour and add a hand full of granulated brown sugar right on top of the butt and let the heat do the rest. When I open the door I can add a few large chips or small chunks. Usually chips only last about an hour.


----------



## sigbigot

Thank you, Jond36. I am going to give it a try. I was a programmer and tend to overthink things. I really like the idea and will do about what you said. I will let you know. Thanks so much for the reply.


----------



## el toro furioso

I own a Smokin' It #2 electric smoker and I love it.  Holds up to 35 lbs of meat and other things at a time.  It is built like a brick shithouse and it holds temp right on target.  Uses only wood chunks unless you buy something from them or rig up your own contraption (which I did with a tin foil pan stuck full of holes).  It weighs over 80 lbs and it cost me over $400 USD plus shipping, bringing it to over $500 USD.  No regrets so far (except that it doesn't have a timer), it is a stainless-steel beauty and does a great job.


----------



## ironhorse07

sigbigot said:


> I get your point, Ironhorse07. I am more concerned with oversmoking. That said, I am not set in stone and I think I will try smoking a pork butt all the way. This method was introduced to me by a friend who made some of the best pulled pork I have ever had and it worked for me. However, my guess is that you have much more experience than I so I will give your method a try and see how it goes. If it works out about the same, and I expect it probably will, I will be a happy camper.



That might work better for his smoker. I am just saying that with the smokin-it and how it holds the moisture that you would get as good or better results without the additional step. Either way, smoke on.


----------



## bobur7

20151106_134444.jpg



__ bobur7
__ Nov 6, 2015





 picked it up at factory last month. Mounted it a rolling stainless tool chest I got from Sam's Club. Fold down stainless table was left over when I built my gas grill into a kitchen island on the patio. Going to season it tomorrow and cook on Sunday.


----------



## sigbigot

I like it! You go, guy!!! That is really sweet!


----------



## old sarge

Sweet!


----------



## marauder

Looks like  I may copy cat this!


----------



## twissted

Traeger build 009.JPG



__ twissted
__ Oct 20, 2015
__ 2






I just added a 36''X24"X24" Aluminum box to get both hot and cold smoke. So I have the best of both! With 8 racks in the bow I can smoke 10 samon at one time.


----------



## old sarge

Ingenius!


----------



## twissted

Trager build 001.JPG



__ twissted
__ Oct 20, 2015






Thanks I have the church X-Mas party next month I will be smoking 4 turkey's and some Samon. Some tried my smoked cheese a few weeks back and I have a order to do cheese also. It will be in hard use soon.


----------



## pointerdog

HI. I PAID $800. FOR A JEN-AIRE STAINLESS GRILL. IT STARTED TO RUST INTERNALLY ALMOST AT ONCE. IT GOT SO BAD I BEGAN SHOPPING FOR REPLACEMENT (INNARDS) VERY PRICEY PER PIECE. IN MY POKING AROUND I DISCOVERED THERE ARE DIFFERENT GRADES OF STAINLESS STEEL. IT JUST SO HAPPENS MY HIGH DOLLAR WAS MADE OF THE LOWEST GRADE. SO MY NEXT GRILL COST ABOUT $250. IT HAS SOME STAINLESS ON IT BUT THE FIREBOX IS OF MUCH BETTER QUALITY. SO MY SUGGESTION IS TO LOOK MORE TO WHAT MAKES IT WORK THAN TO HOW SPARKLY IT IS......JUST SAYIN


----------



## twissted

You could have bought a real nice Treager for that. Why?


----------



## dr k

pointerdog said:


> HI. I PAID $800. FOR A JEN-AIRE STAINLESS GRILL. IT STARTED TO RUST INTERNALLY ALMOST AT ONCE. IT GOT SO BAD I BEGAN SHOPPING FOR REPLACEMENT (INNARDS) VERY PRICEY PER PIECE. IN MY POKING AROUND I DISCOVERED THERE ARE DIFFERENT GRADES OF STAINLESS STEEL. IT JUST SO HAPPENS MY HIGH DOLLAR WAS MADE OF THE LOWEST GRADE. SO MY NEXT GRILL COST ABOUT $250. IT HAS SOME STAINLESS ON IT BUT THE FIREBOX IS OF MUCH BETTER QUALITY. SO MY SUGGESTION IS TO LOOK MORE TO WHAT MAKES IT WORK THAN TO HOW SPARKLY IT IS......JUST SAYIN


Some add just enough Chromium to the steel to qualify it as stainless.  My magnetic digital probe therms stick very well to my stainless steel Masterbuilt smokehouse which means low chromium, which means low quality stainless steel, which means bring a magnet if there is a display to test.

-Kurt


----------



## tie1on

I will say that I have had had this smoker (#3) for about 2 years and I have been like a pig in shit!  It can do anything you want to smoke and more... From jerky and salmon to pulled pork and brisket.. I've been impressed!   My next is a standing rib roast  which I can't wait


----------



## twissted

Ok...smoke some cheese!


----------



## old sarge

Have you folks seen the New digital smokers from smokin-it?


----------



## jond36

Yup. New models can hold way more racks even though it is the same dimensions.


----------



## old sarge

They should sell well.


----------



## litterbug

I had almost forgot about this thread until Old Sarge had reminded me about it.  I just recently had the privilege of meeting Steve when I picked up my new smoker. #3.  All I have to say is this is definitely lazy Q at its finest!  Now that I no longer have to run back and forth checking and maintaining a propane unit I can see this becoming even more enjoyable.  

This may just turn into Fat Lazy Q.  Lol


----------



## old sarge

Steve is a great person to deal with. And you saved quite a bit on shipping. Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## beaunaro

I just bought the #1 size after trying a Bradley two years ago.
Much happier.
Smokin-it is very well built.
Excellent quality.
Shipped immediately with numerous accessories.
Great customer service.
I called first to discuss and all my questions were answered.
Then ordered on-line.
Although I am a novice smoker, my spare ribs came out awesome.
Everyone raved.
What I really liked was the "set it and forget it" ability of thIs insulated, electric unit.
I also bought the two probe remote temp sending unit.
I used the recommended rub and smoking times/ temps from this site and even a novice can be a hero.
I highly recommend buying the book offered here and the rub recipes.

You will not go wrong armed with this info AND you will love the Smokin-it Smoker.

Get out your credit card and enjoy!


----------



## old sarge

Congratulations on the purchase and your first smoke.


----------



## divotmaker

Congrats to the new SI owners!  Best smokers on the planet!


----------



## g man mo

What is the source in Colorado?


----------



## old sarge

G Man Mo - What specifically do you mean by the source in Colorado?


----------



## icebob

Just bit the bullet and ordered the model 3D, about 2 hrs after ordering, already had a tracking number :) Stalking of the Fed Ex truck has began.... can't wait.


----------



## g man mo

It was listed later in the thread.


----------



## old sarge

Must have missed it. Still cannot find.


----------



## g man mo

http://www.fruitawoodchunks.com/


----------



## old sarge

Thanks.


----------



## rbosco3

I received a Smokin-It Smoker Model #2 for Christmas and have already used it a dozen times.  This is a very well designed and quality built piece of equipment as evidenced by the heavy gauge stainless steel construction.  The door is a precision metal-to-metal fit eliminating the need for rubber gaskets which will surely deteriorate over time.  The door latches are design to seal the door tightly to eliminate any leakage.

This unit operates as designed.  It is well insulated and held its temperature while being used in 12 degree weather.

Last but not least, customer service is excellent. I have placed several orders for accessories and Steve has been a pleasure to deal with.  I did a lot of research on smokers and the Smokin-It Smoker Model #2 has exceeded my expectations


----------



## ndkoze

I have smoked with #3 in -20F weather with only a slight delay in getting to temp, and once at temp I did not experience any issues at all with maintaining the temp.

My only issue is that the far from my pork butt solidified almost immediately once it left the smoker drain hole which caused what I call a "Fat Volcano". ;)













Fat%20Volcano%20-%20Small_zpsqfjg51fq.jpg



__ ndkoze
__ Feb 8, 2016


----------



## old sarge

You going to put that piece of fat sculpture up on eBay for sale?


----------



## ndkoze

I really should have. But alas, it was placed in the garbage after taking the picture. :)


----------



## old sarge

DANG!


----------



## 801driver

Just looking through the additional posts since I was here last.  Thought I would throw in a comment.  If you are reading through this trying to make a decision on a SI, I highly recommend it.  I have owned my Smoke-it #2 almost 3 years now.  I would not consider even looking at anything else if you can afford it. 

Mine has the original temp control, not much different than the one in your oven.  On, up a few degrees, off down a few degrees.  So what.  I have used mine at 10° out of the wind, no problem.  After a little practice, everything I smoke turns out great.  It is a little expensive, but it is a very high quality built  double wall insulated SS box. Not much to go wrong. 10 years or more.should not be a problem other than it may need a replacement heater element or thermostat someday.  I feel I definitely got my moneys worth.  I have saved that much by not buying charcoal and wood chunks already.  It is a miser on wood chips. 

It makes smoking everything stupid easy.  Load it up, wait for the meat temp buzzer to go off when it is done, take it out.  Especially for long smokes of pork butt or brisket you can get a good nights sleep instead of getting up every couple of hours checking what is going on in your smoker.

The only thing we do not care for as much in it is chicken. We like a little more char with higher heat, so usually do that on charcoal with wood chunks, but that is a relatively quick cooking item.

Just my opinion by another satisfied customer.


----------



## old sarge

Telling it like it is.


----------



## old sarge

And now the new model 4 is out with all the digital's built in. Looks real nice.


----------



## ndkoze

Link to the 4D

http://www.smokin-it.com/product_p/smkmdl4d.htm


----------



## old sarge

Well folks, I took delivery tonight of a brand spanking new Smokin-it Model 3D. I was impressed with the SI smoker since I first saw my brother's model 3 in 2012. The quality is first rate.  And now with the integrated digital controller, I am very impressed.  Looking forward to many years of great Q.


----------



## divotmaker

Congrats, Sarge!!!  I love mine!  Now get to smoking something!


----------



## old sarge

Roger that!


----------



## smoking4fun

I got myself a SI #3D at the new year after my MES30 burnt up (the wiring to the element).  I've been very pleased so far.  Like many have already said so far, it is very economical on wood - takes only about 3-6 oz wood chunk per smoke.  Most of my issues have been BECAUSE of the tight heat control - mainly on "warm smokes" (at about 180*, so it's not a cold smoke and not really a hot smoke) and trying to get the wood to smolder/smoke.  I decided (on recommendation) to use my Amazen tube at the lower temperatures, and it worked like a charm today when I smoked a ton of jalapenos and garlic.  Excellent buy, awesome build quality - I expect this one to last for a long time.

If anyone is interested (I posted on the SI site as well), the 26" Craftsman rolling tool cabinet from Sears is a perfect fit for the #3D and provides lots of great storage for racks, utensils, foil rolls, and wood.  Here it is:













20160218_174717.jpg



__ smoking4fun
__ Feb 19, 2016


















20160218_175236.jpg



__ smoking4fun
__ Feb 19, 2016






There is even enough clearance for the drip pan underneath:













20160218_175320.jpg



__ smoking4fun
__ Feb 19, 2016


















20160218_175442.jpg



__ smoking4fun
__ Feb 19, 2016






I only sat the smoker on top of the cabinet, but I am considering drilling some holes and bolting them together...but I'm not sure it's really all that necessary.


----------



## idaholover

How do you load chips or chunks of wood. I like my Masterbuilt because I don't have to open the door thus losing precious temperature and time. Plus it works great and was less money. Not sure what SS gets you other than looks. It will eventually discolor anyway.


----------



## jond36

Unlike the MES, it is well insulated like an oven. Yes, you open the door but it bounces right back to temp in no time.


----------



## old sarge

Idaholover - You put wood in at the beginning of the smoke and close the door. No  real need to add more wood during the smoke.  It only takes a couple of ounces, typically in chunk form, to produce a wonderful smokey tasting product. Like my Cookshack, SI is a very efficient smoker but at a better price point. Should you open the door to wrap or baste,  ( or just to look) recovery time is  very quick. I have talked about the smokers from SI for a few years now, based upon the smoker my brother owns and uses and my experiences there.  From now on, any comments I make will be from my own backyard experience.


----------



## idaholover

Roger that.


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca

I read that the temperature in one of these holds the set temp within 3 degrees, which is great.  What I want to know is how much temperature difference is there from shelf to shelf?

I also see that the shelves aren't really big enough for a full sized brisket.  I would think for $1700 you could get a whole brisket in. ;)


----------



## divotmaker

id2nv2nj2ca said:


> I read that the temperature in one of these holds the set temp within 3 degrees, which is great.  What I want to know is how much temperature difference is there from shelf to shelf?
> 
> I also see that the shelves aren't really big enough for a full sized brisket.  I would think for $1700 you could get a whole brisket in. ;)


I've never measured shelf-to-shelf temps, but have never had a problem with anything cooking differently enough to make a difference, between shelves.  You said you see the shelves aren't really big enough for full briskets:  Where do you buy your briskets?  I've never found one that wouldn't fit in the 21 1/2" depth of the model 3!  Btw, the price on the 3D is $699; the 4D is $1699.  The shelves on the 4D are 18 1/2" x 22"...not much you can smoke that won't fit on that!  It's a monster, and really more for commercial applications. 

Oh, and temps, on the D models, hold within 1-2 degrees, but mostly dead-on.


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca

DivotMaker said:


> I've never measured shelf-to-shelf temps, but have never had a problem with anything cooking differently enough to make a difference, between shelves.  You said you see the shelves aren't really big enough for full briskets:  Where do you buy your briskets?  I've never found one that wouldn't fit in the 21 1/2" depth of the model 3!  Btw, the price on the 3D is $699; the 4D is $1699.  The shelves on the 4D are 18 1/2" x 22"...not much you can smoke that won't fit on that!  It's a monster, and really more for commercial applications.
> 
> Oh, and temps, on the D models, hold within 1-2 degrees, but mostly dead-on.


In fairness to my comment about a brisket fitting, I was at Restaurant Depot last Saturday and I picked up a couple of briskets that, just eyeballing them, and comparing to my tape measure when I saw the size of this smoker and grabbed it to see how big that is, it just seemed like the full packer brisket was longer than 22".

The thing I HATE about my MES is that the temps are so all over the place between shelves.  I want a smoker that I can load with briskets, pulled pork, turkey, chicken, whatever and have every place be the same temperature and that the temperature will stay right where I set it.

Will these units produce a smoke ring?  I know it does nothing for flavor, but it sure looks nice, right?

Thanks for the reply, DivotMaker. :)


----------



## old sarge

No smoke ring because it is electric. I have read here and elsewhere that some will place a piece or two of charcoal in the smoker but don't recall reading about any success. Also read about faking it with nitrate or nitrite solution like you would use when doing bacon or a ham. I was always able to get a great smoke ring with my Brinkmann but never with an electric.


----------



## old sarge

Seasoned on Saturday; Sunday dinner - ribs - in the smoker. 

Update:  Ribs were as good as anything I ever got out of my Cookshack.  Just excellent with no fuss.


----------



## old sarge

And here is the 3D sitting in front of my Amerique:


----------



## old sarge

So much for my trying to attach a photo.  It opens if you click on it.


----------



## regular guy

I guess I will ad my two cents worth here :) Late to the party as usual

I have years of experience cooking on different devices. Sarge and DM have seen some of my cooks over at the SI forum so this is old news to them. The Smokin-It Smoker is my FAVORITE smoker to use. It's not because it's so damn easy to use, it's that it can make great food! The easy part is just a bonus. I own 3 Kamados and 2 pellet grills and soon a Pit Barrel Cooker and I've used offset smokers and may in time buy another stick burner and out of all that, the SI is my go to for briskets and butts! Crazy ain't it? Nah...not really. Some say it's not BBQ if you're not using a wood fire, let them be stuborn! I used to be that way, I turned my nose up at the thought of using an outdoor "oven". Curiosity got the better of me and I LOVE trying new cookers and new methods so I bought one. I am happier than a puppy with 2 peters that I bought it, very well made piece of equipment.

As for the smoke ring thing......I'm with ya. It looks great but you're not getting it on an electric smoker. BUT (I know you're not supposed to start a sentence with but, but who cares?)..........you can fake it like Sarge said above. I do this on my briskets and it works well. Buy yourself some Morton's Tender Quick, sprinkle it on your brisket and rub it in evenly and let it sit for 15-20 minutes and then rinse it off completely. Pat your brisket dry, apply your rub and smoke it in your SI (#3 or larger, it WILL hold full packers) and smoke it with 5-6oz of wood and you've got yourself a nice juicy brisket with a SMOKE RING. No one will be the wiser ;)

Here's one I did for my Wife on Valentine's Day













vdaymeal01.jpg



__ regular guy
__ Mar 22, 2016






Here's one I did last weekend













springbrisket06.jpg



__ regular guy
__ Mar 22, 2016






So.....all I can say is getcha one!!


----------



## old sarge

No better electric smoker at any price than the line from Smokin-it.


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca

Hi there. Me again. I'm leaning towards getting one of these as we are being requested to cater some events from people trying the food from our MES 40. I'm still concerned about a couple of things. 

1: The temperature differences between shelves. I want a smoker that I can set at the temperature I want,  load with 10 racks of ribs or 5 packer briskets or 8-10 pork butts, etc and walk away until they are done without the temps fluctuating +\- 15 degrees. Am I dreaming or do I have to custom build a smoker with one rack only to accomplish that?

2: Instead of using chunks, will the AMAZEN Pellet Smoker work inside one of these units?  I could RARELY keep mine lit in my MES 40 before I did the mailbox modification. Do these units produce thin blue smoke?

3:  Just curious, but where is the exhaust on one of these? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## old sarge

Considering the amount of meat you want to smoke at one time I recommend the Model 4 from Smokin-it. Ther smoke exits from the top of the smoker through the roof vent. No stack. No damper. The SI smokers use chunks. The model 4 has an integrated PI D controller so it will hold the temp within a degree or two of what you set. I cannot comment on using the AMNPS it it. These smokers are very tight. Much more information is available on the SI site regarding the model 4. Also this model is being used in commercial establishments. 

A much more expensive option are the commercial units from Cookshack.


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca

old sarge said:


> Considering the amount of meat you want to smoke at one time I recommend the Model 4 from Smokin-it. Ther smoke exits from the top of the smoker through the roof vent. No stack. No damper. The SI smokers use chunks. The model 4 has an integrated PI D controller so it will hold the temp within a degree or two of what you set. I cannot comment on using the AMNPS it it. These smokers are very tight. Much more information is available on the SI site regarding the model 4. Also this model is being used in commercial establishments.
> 
> A much more expensive option are the commercial units from Cookshack.



Thanks for the reply. Much more expensive is not in the equation as of right now, but maybe in the future. The model 4 is pushing the financial bounds which is why I need to know I won't be disappointed before dropping $1700 on one. I really want to know everything will cook evenly. I messaged the owner, he responded promptly and I followed up, but haven't heard from him since. But, it was the weekend, so hopefully I'll hear from him tomorrow. 

I'm afraid of chips and chunks. Maybe not chunks so much as I've never tried them, but when I attempted to season my MES, the chips caught on fire and flames were shooting out of the tray. The owner said pellets would work in the Smokin It, but they caught fire in my MES, too, so.....

Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## jond36

Smokin it 3 will serve you best. It swings between 25 degrees or so on the analog. Digital stays on temp well. Exhaust is a small hole on top. About the size of a silver dollar or so. Use chunks because the amazen pellets will not stay lit unless you drill extra holes on the bottom to allow air flow. No air = no flame (for pellets)


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca

jond36 said:


> Smokin it 3 will serve you best. It swings between 25 degrees or so on the analog. Digital stays on temp well. Exhaust is a small hole on top. About the size of a silver dollar or so. Use chunks because the amazen pellets will not stay lit unless you drill extra holes on the bottom to allow air flow. No air = no flame (for pellets)



Thank you. I don't think the 3 is big enough for the amounts I want to be able to smoke at once, but I do like that it's $1000 less money. :)


----------



## ndkoze

You could just buy two #3s. Then you would only have to use one for small loads.


----------



## old sarge

id2nv2nj2ca said:


> I messaged the owner, he responded promptly and I followed up, but haven't heard from him since. But, it was the weekend, so hopefully I'll hear from him tomorrow.


Steve was away attending a national restaurant association trade show in Chicago 21 thru 24 May. But he does keep up and respond when time permits.  He will be back 25 May 2016.


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca

old sarge said:


> Steve was away attending a national restaurant association trade show in Chicago 21 thru 24 May. But he does keep up and respond when time permits.  He will be back 25 May 2016.



Thank you. I made my way to the Smokin It forum and recognize your name. Same person?

If so, I'm betting you can answer a couple questions. In the website (smokinit) information on the 4D, one place says temps to 350 degrees and one says 375. Do you know which is accurate? On that forum, I think someone said the 3D will go up to 350 or 375, but the website says 250. Again, can you clarify? I also noticed there is a difference in the type of stainless steel in the descriptions of the 3D and 4D. Are they actually different in the two models. 

And now for cooking. I saw a post with a 3D loaded with baby back ribs. It either had 6 or 8 racks on 3 or 4 shelves. Can't remember. The question is, would the bottom rack of ribs be overdone when the top rack is perfect or will they be consistent? Especially if there are some on the bottom closest to the heating element? Could I fit 8 pork butts (7 pound average) in the 3D?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca

NDKoze said:


> You could just buy two #3s. Then you would only have to use one for small loads.


That's a good point. But there are some apparent (based on the Smokin It website) differences in build quality between the 3 and 4.


----------



## ndkoze

id2nv2nj2ca said:


> That's a good point. But there are some apparent (based on the Smokin It website) differences in build quality between the 3 and 4.


I read every single new post on the SI site and I have never seen anything that would elude to build quality differences between the 3 and the 4. The are built exactly the same way in the same factory except the #4 is larger. I have a #3 and couldn't be happier.


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca

NDKoze said:


> I read every single new post on the SI site and I have never seen anything that would elude to build quality differences between the 3 and the 4. The are built exactly the same way in the same factory except the #4 is larger. I have a #3 and couldn't be happier.



I was talking about the Smokin It website, not the forum. I read the forum until 2am this morning and made a couple comments and questions on really old threads. Not sure I will get an answer. 

I should have clarified better what I meant by build quality. The 3 lists one kind of stainless steel and the 4 a different kind. Maybe there is no actual difference between the two, but I don't know. 













image.jpg



__ id2nv2nj2ca
__ May 23, 2016


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca

Guess you can't add more than one photo to a reply on a phone. Here is the screenshot of the information on the 4D.













image.jpg



__ id2nv2nj2ca
__ May 23, 2016


----------



## semperfi1991

You are correct that the steel is different between the model 3 & 4.  The 4 was designed specifically for commercial use and as such a higher grade of stainless was used.  This accounts for the extra cost, size and weight.  The build quality is exactly the same and truly you will not have an issue with either model.  I had one of the original Model #3's and just upgraded to a 3D.  My first Model 3 (5 years old) is still being enjoyed by a friend with no issues.


----------



## ndkoze

SemperFi1991 said:


> You are correct that the steel is different between the model 3 & 4.  The 4 was designed specifically for commercial use and as such a higher grade of stainless was used.  This accounts for the extra cost, size and weight.  The build quality is exactly the same and truly you will not have an issue with either model.  I had one of the original Model #3's and just upgraded to a 3D.  My first Model 3 (5 years old) is still being enjoyed by a friend with no issues.


SemperFi nailed it.

You will be hard-pressed to find a smoker anywhere close to this price range with the quality of steel used in the #3. These things are built like tanks and you will be impressed with the quality no matter whether you spring for the #4 or go with two #3s.


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca

SemperFi1991 said:


> You are correct that the steel is different between the model 3 & 4.  The 4 was designed specifically for commercial use and as such a higher grade of stainless was used.  This accounts for the extra cost, size and weight.  The build quality is exactly the same and truly you will not have an issue with either model.  I had one of the original Model #3's and just upgraded to a 3D.  My first Model 3 (5 years old) is still being enjoyed by a friend with no issues.


I want to pull the trigger on one of these #4's or possibly two 3's, but have not had anyone able to answer my questions about temps on different shelves and if I can truly set it and forget it and walk away after loading with two or more briskets, many racks of ribs, pork butts, etc.

How many butts can you put in a 3D without worrying about rotating racks halfway through the smoke and have them all come out done at the same time?  Same with ribs and briskets.  And I wonder the same question on the 4D.

Thank you for the reply.


NDKoze said:


> SemperFi nailed it.
> 
> You will be hard-pressed to find a smoker anywhere close to this price range with the quality of steel used in the #3. These things are built like tanks and you will be impressed with the quality no matter whether you spring for the #4 or go with two #3s.


Thanks again for the reply, I appreciate it.  Still just have a few questions I need answered before pulling the trigger in addition to the ones above.  Like if I can really use my AMNPS using pellets or using pulverized pellets from an old blender like I have done recently with my mailbox mod on my MES and it will stay lit.  After my experience trying to season my MES and the chips catching on fire and throwing flames out the sides of the chip tray, I am really leery of using chips or chunks and want to make sure I get that TBS that everyone knows is the best smoke. 

Thanks again.


----------



## ndkoze

id2nv2nj2ca said:


> I want to pull the trigger on one of these #4's or possibly two 3's, but have not had anyone able to answer my questions about temps on different shelves and if I can truly set it and forget it and walk away after loading with two or more briskets, many racks of ribs, pork butts, etc.
> 
> How many butts can you put in a 3D without worrying about rotating racks halfway through the smoke and have them all come out done at the same time?  Same with ribs and briskets.  And I wonder the same question on the 4D.


The answer here depends on how large the butts are. Assuming that the butts are all the same size, the butts on the lower rack will typically get done just a little bit earlier than the ones on the top rack. But, you will usually have a variety of sizes where you can put the larger ones on the bottom rack and then they should come out pretty darn close to each other. I buy my Boston Butts at Sam's Club and they come in cryovaced 2-Packs. There is almost always one that is close to a pound larger than the other. If I put the smaller one on top, I'm guessing that they would come out pretty darn close to one another based on my memory from the last time that I did this.

You can easily two 7-8 pounds butts on one rack. You "may" be able to do 3 per rack (personally I don't think I would do this), but that would be pretty close and they would smoke more like a single piece of meat verses two.

The last time that I smoked 4 butts, the bottom butts jumped out to a big head start and I started to freak out a bit. But, as they moved through the stall the upper two butts caught up to the lower ones and finished probably only 1-2 hours after the bottom ones. I had one of the top butts probed and also one of the bottom ones. I didn't bother rotating. I just took the lower ones out when they were done, double-foil wrapped and placed in my meat cooler with some towels on top for a rest.

For ribs, you should be able to fit three racks (bone-down) per rack and probably 3-4 racks without rotating. Admittedly I have only smoked 4 racks if ribs at one time though. So, I do not have the direct experience as I did on the pork butts. You may want to create a thread on the SI site with this question, as you have a much larger number of SI owners (especially #4 owners) over there that would be able to answer your question with better experience than me.


id2nv2nj2ca said:


> Thanks again for the reply, I appreciate it.  Still just have a few questions I need answered before pulling the trigger in addition to the ones above.  Like if I can really use my AMNPS using pellets or using pulverized pellets from an old blender like I have done recently with my mailbox mod on my MES and it will stay lit.  After my experience trying to season my MES and the chips catching on fire and throwing flames out the sides of the chip tray, I am really leery of using chips or chunks and want to make sure I get that TBS that everyone knows is the best smoke.
> 
> Thanks again.


I answered this question about using an AMNPS over on the SI site and gave you a link to a thread that I had started with my testing along with feedback from some other users.

If you use quality chunks/chips, you won't have any problems especially in an SI smoker. In fact, chunks are by far my preference. I only use my A-MAZE-N smokers when I cold-smoke. They just aren't necessary for hot/warm smokes. The reason is that the well insulated and oxygen deprived environment of the Smokin-It smokers prevent most flare-ups/combustion that happen in smokers that are not sealed as well. If you use wood from a big box store which is kiln dried, yeah you will probably have some combustion and white acrid smoke. But, if you get some good quality smoking wood chunks that have between 15%-25% moisture, you won't have a problem with using chunks in the SI smokers. Most of us on the SI site have started ordering out wood from www.smokinlicious.com. The wood is excellent and is very competitively priced with awesome customer service. Each box of wood is moisture tested and noted on a shipping label that is included in the order.

My suggestion would be to create a new thread over on the SI site with all of your questions and you will get some really good feedback. This forum is awesome, but if you are looking for specific feedback from actual SI owners, you'll probably get more responses over there by creating a new thread.


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca

NDKoze said:


> The answer here depends on how large the butts are. Assuming that the butts are all the same size, the butts on the lower rack will typically get done just a little bit earlier than the ones on the top rack. But, you will usually have a variety of sizes where you can put the larger ones on the bottom rack and then they should come out pretty darn close to each other. I buy my Boston Butts at Sam's Club and they come in cryovaced 2-Packs. There is almost always one that is close to a pound larger than the other. If I put the smaller one on top, I'm guessing that they would come out pretty darn close to one another based on my memory from the last time that I did this.
> 
> I get my pork butts at Sam's. Bought a case to smoke for a surprise birthday party for my wife there three years ago.  Don't like the boneless ones at Costco.  Speaking of which, someone on this forum or the SI forum said that Costco removes the "skin" off the back of their baby backs.  I stopped at mine today to pick up some photos and the meat man said that is NOT true.  Just an FYI if you care.
> 
> My wife and I are doing some catering and our reputation is getting out there for producing really good smoked meats and sides.  So much that we are contemplating a restaurant, kiosk, going to Farmers Markets, etc etc and see if we can make a go of it.  My fear is we will lose something going from smoking two butts to 6 or 8.  Or from one brisket to 3 or 4.  3 racks of baby backs to 10 or so, you know?  I guess that's here nor there, I just hope, if I spend this much money on a smoker, that I will not regret it, even if we just use it for ourselves and never sell another thing.
> 
> You can easily two 7-8 pounds butts on one rack. You "may" be able to do 3 per rack (personally I don't think I would do this), but that would be pretty close and they would smoke more like a single piece of meat verses two.
> 
> The 3D and 4D each have racks that are about 18" by 22", right?  Nope, that's not right.  Figured I would look it up.  The 3D racks are 14 1/2" x 21 1/2" and the 4D are 18 1/2" x 21 1/2".  I believe you are correct that you "might" be able to get 3 butts on a 3D rack, but it would be tight.  A better chance with the 4D.
> 
> The last time that I smoked 4 butts, the bottom butts jumped out to a big head start and I started to freak out a bit. But, as they moved through the stall the upper two butts caught up to the lower ones and finished probably only 1-2 hours after the bottom ones. I had one of the top butts probed and also one of the bottom ones. I didn't bother rotating. I just took the lower ones out when they were done, double-foil wrapped and placed in my meat cooler with some towels on top for a rest.
> 
> Did you drop your probe through the vent or run it out of the door?
> 
> For ribs, you should be able to fit three racks (bone-down) per rack and probably 3-4 racks without rotating. Admittedly I have only smoked 4 racks if ribs at one time though. So, I do not have the direct experience as I did on the pork butts. You may want to create a thread on the SI site with this question, as you have a much larger number of SI owners (especially #4 owners) over there that would be able to answer your question with better experience than me.
> 
> Thanks, I may give that a shot.
> 
> I answered this question about using an AMNPS over on the SI site and gave you a link to a thread that I had started with my testing along with feedback from some other users.
> 
> Sorry I missed that.  Will go look, thank you.
> 
> If you use quality chunks/chips, you won't have any problems especially in an SI smoker. In fact, chunks are by far my preference. I only use my A-MAZE-N smokers when I cold-smoke. They just aren't necessary for hot/warm smokes. The reason is that the well insulated and oxygen deprived environment of the Smokin-It smokers prevent most flare-ups/combustion that happen in smokers that are not sealed as well. If you use wood from a big box store which is kiln dried, yeah you will probably have some combustion and white acrid smoke. But, if you get some good quality smoking wood chunks that have between 15%-25% moisture, you won't have a problem with using chunks in the SI smokers. Most of us on the SI site have started ordering out wood from www.smokinlicious.com. The wood is excellent and is very competitively priced with awesome customer service. Each box of wood is moisture tested and noted on a shipping label that is included in the order.
> 
> I hate to ask a newbie question, but how long will these chunks you are recommending remain optimal for smoking purposes without catching on fire, etc?  And is there a way to store them so they don't lose their moisture?  Like vacuum sealing or in a Home Depot type bucket?
> 
> My suggestion would be to create a new thread over on the SI site with all of your questions and you will get some really good feedback. This forum is awesome, but if you are looking for specific feedback from actual SI owners, you'll probably get more responses over there by creating a new thread.
> 
> THANK YOU so much for taking so much time to answer my questions and try to help.  I sincerely appreciate it.  My name is Scott, by the way.  From Southern California. :)


----------



## ndkoze




----------



## old sarge

Scott,

I am the same old sarge.

On the temperature question, 250 is the analog.  The higher temps are for the P I D versions marked D. As for the high temps,  I would defer to Steve.  I go with what the description states, and quite frankly I will not go to 300 as I believe in low and slow:  300 degrees for me is too high for a slow smoke and not high enough to produce a roasted chicken with crispy skin. I think Gregg answered the rest of your questions.  

Please keep in mind that there are not nearly as many Model 4 owners as there are of other models be it here on this site or the SI Site.  Try using the search feature  above and at SI for further information. You may even have to send a PM to a model 4 user for some answers if they are not socially active on these sites.

Here is an explanation of the differences in stainless steel.    http://isostainless.com/stainless-s...ifference-between-201-and-304-stainless-steel

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## jond36

20160728_211423.jpg



__ jond36
__ Jul 28, 2016






New rib rack for my #1 :yahoo:

Ikea Variera Pot lid Rack/organizer - Stainless steel $6


----------



## old sarge

Brilliant and thrifty!   I like it


----------



## smokin-pete

jond36 said:


> 20160728_211423.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ jond36
> __ Jul 28, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New rib rack for my #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ikea Variera Pot lid Rack/organizer - Stainless steel $6


I like your ideal, Just ordered a #3 to go along with my SmokinTex 1500. Been using the Tex for years got one of the first test models. Getting the #3 where it will fit in our Basement of our RV. Looking forward to using the #3 side by side with the Tex. And comparing them. If the #3 is as good as the 1500. It will be a keeper for sure.

Plan on ordering 6 sets of those Lid Racks. Three per rack and hole 6 sides of Baby backs per rack. I now get 4 sides per rack and use 8 racks on the 1500. Love it but its way to big to get into the RV. It has had 120 lbs of Boston butts on it at a time. 4 per rack 3 racks full. Could get 4 racks full but man its packed to do that.


----------



## old sarge

My first electric smoker was a toss-up between the Cookshack 066 and the ST 1500. I chose the CS 066.  Never understood the reasoning behind the twin elements rather than just one. How did it work out for you.  As to the 3, you are going to enjoy it. Looking forward to the comparisons.


----------



## smokin-pete

All smokers should have the dual elements. Mine if and I have lost one. Never lost meat, as one element will run it. But not as fast as when both are working. I lost one  with 70 lbs of chicken Qtr's on it. I had set aside 5 hours to have it done. 3 hour and wrap and store in the cooler with the 120 lbs of Boston Butts. Then take out when it was time to start feeding the 300 people. Well it took 4;45 minutes to finish the chicken. And still was eaten. Ever piece was eaten and had people from NC to Ca telling me they had never had chicken that was tender and juicy at the same time.

Wish the #3 had dual elements on it. And thinking there will be later on. Also as for dual elements, I can put wood in both and let the left one (Main one) Start the burn. Then after 2 hours kick on the other switch, thus a new batch of wood to finish the smoke with . Works out great, ST stopped using dual switches. So that did not work on the later models. Mine was one of the first 12 made. And got it for a song. Paid $750. for it. But was not Approved for commercial use. Best $750. I had ever let go of.

Pete


----------



## nelsonsmoker

Before you buy that PBC take a look at the Motor City Smokers V6 or V8 barbecue smoker. It has way more temp control. It takes two to three weeks too get one but man it does an amazing job. Just my two cents.


----------



## nelsonsmoker

Before you buy that PBC take a look at the Motor City Smokers V6 or V8 barbecue smoker. It has way more temp control. It takes two to three weeks too get one but man it does an amazing job. Just my two cents.


----------



## jack l

I was hesitant in considering an electric smoker after years of using a wood burner.  I did a lot of research and decided on a Smokin-It.  Mine came in the week before Labor Day.  After seasoning it, I smoked some salmon and ribs.  I was not impressed with the lack of smoked flavor, but my family said they could taste the smoke.  Labor Day weekend I smoked a smorgasbord of meats simultaneously.  My chicken quarters were mushy.  A couple of weeks ago I decided to smoke a brisket and it was great. 

Two things I learned.  It is a smoker, not a grill.  So if you cook varied types of meat at the same time you have to be cognizant that the temps could vary drastically. In the future I will use the grill I kept for that.  Secondly and most important to me, follow instructions and utilize the functions correctly.  Since I have been smoking and grilling for years, I had to realize there is no further need for proximity in keep the oven at a close temperature.  I did not use my meat probe and winged it on the time and temperature for the meats. 

About 2 weeks ago I smoked a brisket following instructions and using the meat probe and auber.  It was the best brisket I had ever smoked.  This coming from a traditional smoker, my Smokin-It 3-D cant be beat.  I have been looking forward to the next time I smoke.  I had planned to smoke some jumbo turkey legs for the state fair this weekend, but everyone is out of pocket so I will have to wait until next weekend.


----------



## h2odog

It appears to be a Smokin Tex clone.  In and of itself not a bad thing. I have been using a Smokin Tex for 6 years now and have never used a better smoker, and I have tried several since the early 80's.  This unit is smaller  but the #2 is about the size of my ST-1400.  It does not require wet wood and only scant ounces of chips per pound of meat.  Very uniform in cooking and doubles as a prime rib cooker.  If this is anywhere near as good as the Smokin Tex, it is a definite winner. 

,


----------



## kathy foster

Like it smoked and bloody!


----------



## smokin-pete

The Smokin-it was delivered today. Fast shiiping, packed well. Double boxes and even has some I think it was metal angle on the top edges. Plenty of  styerfoam to protect it also. Got it out of the box and put the wheels on. Then the cord holders, like that for sure. Plus the 12ft power cord is a plus also. Then the side handles makes picking it was way better then without these. Sprayed down the inside with cooking spray. Then added 6 oz of wood, let it run 7 hours. Will wipe it down in the am, then fire it up again for the day. Will do the first meat on it Monday.

Tomorrow will be putting 14 whole catfish that weight 10 lbs on my 1500 SmokinTex. Got them in a 2.5 gallon ziplock bag tonight soaking in the Brine. Will take my big half circle needle and cotton string. Run the needed through the collar bone and back bone. tie a loop in the rest. I then use oak dowel rods to hang the fish in  the smoker. Run it an hour at 225, then prop the door open just where its cracked for 1.5 hours at 165 degrees. This allows them to look more like there fried. AS there golden brown and soooo good.

Hope next week to catch a few Stripers around 10 lbs each. Will smoke those on the half shell. Fillet the meat off leaving the skin and scales. Smoke and throw the skin and scales away. Man there good that way.

Will also be building a stand for the Smokin-it soon. I have 20 or so 6 and 8ft Aluminum angle 1"x1" will build the stand 24" tall and the same width and length as the smoker. Add 2 SS Alumium shelfs on it to stiffen it up. Have both and may just go Alumium as it will weight less.

Pete


----------



## old sarge

Pete - you will like the SI3.


----------



## smoking4fun

So the one thing that really frustrates me about this smoker is the placement of the smoke box temperature probe (and the length of it).  I just smoked a full packer brisket in 4.4 hours overnight because when I put the brisket in the next-to-top slot, I accidentally forgot about the temp probe, which got inserted into the brisket - so the auber thought that the temp in the smoke box was whatever the temperature of the meat was, so it cranked up the heating element since the temp of the meat was cold...so I have no idea what the max temp the heating element gets up to, but that's the temp I smoked the brisket...I wish the temperature probe would be located somewhere else or at least use a different probe that doesn't pretty much wipe out using a few of the slots for large cuts of meat.


----------



## smokin-pete

old sarge said:


> Pete - you will like the SI3.


So far I like it, Started the Seasoning Friday evening. Used some of the wood that came with the smoker. Shows to be Hickory, but sure did not smell like it. Sat I loaded it up with 6 oz of my Hickory, you could smell it was Hickory. Ran the smoker 8 hours with that. Last night picked up a lb of fat back. starting the smoker in a little while. Will let that fat meat sit on the top rack and drip down and splatter all over the smoker. This does a better job of seasoning. Tomorrow will throw on a  Boston butt. let it smoke at 225 for 18 hours. Try it out the Wed, most of our Boston butts we buy will weight around 9 lbs each.

Pete


----------



## old sarge

Pete ,  pork does a great job of seasoning. I have had butts finish to pulled perfection in 12 hours as well as going to 16. Always work with the probe and on occasion I will double check with an instant read. 

smoking4fun - I have read a Post or two elsewhere whereby someone skewered their meat on the probe or had the meat resting on it. The current placement was determined to be where the smoker temp was the most stable. I suppose if you wanted to you could relocate it so that it runs parallel to the back wall or the ceiling for minimal interference. Not sure how that would affect accuracy or the warranty. But now that you know I doubt you will have the same accident again. Good luck.


----------



## moose410

It is a good smoker.  I have the number 2 and really like it.  Go to their website:   http://www.smokin-it.com/default.asp    Down the left side, select smoking-it forums.  That forum is exclusively Smokin-It and owners.  Lots of good info there.  Knock off or not, it's a damn good smoker

.


----------



## old sarge

SI is the best bang for the buck.


----------



## holly

I have a Smokin-It 1 and LOVE it...


----------



## old sarge

Enjoy the smoker Holly.. A really solid piece of equipment that will last for many years. And it is a lot of smoker for the money!


----------



## holly

Thanks!! I'm lovin it so far!!!


----------



## old sarge

Good to hear that you are enjoying the smoker.


----------



## thonguyen

No have not heard of that one I purchased a best Masterbuilt Electric Smoker price was good and easy to operate


----------



## ironhorse07

Just a heads up, the other day I was in the middle of a smoke when I noticed the SI3 was not heating. I  pulled the back off and found the connector and a couple inches of the common wire burned up at the heater pigtail. When I pulled on the heater pigtail the wire pulled out of the spade lug on the element.

That spade lug seemed to be a bit large for the wire gauge and I think that the crimp might have been loose creating the heat to melt the wire.

I was in the middle of a smoke for a birthday party and needed to get the smoker back up so I did not get any pics.

Fortunately I have an appliance repair shop a few blocks away,  a couple of spade lugs and back in business,  there was plenty of wire length to cut out the bad section and reterminate.

I  am not posting this to bad mouth SI or start any post war, all I'm saying is that if you have owned one for 3 or 4 years you might want to pull the back panel off and inspect this.

Edit: looked on my bench and I still have the stuff I cut out on there.

[













20170817_110937.jpg



__ ironhorse07
__ Aug 17, 2017


----------



## old sarge

Good advice. A little preventive maintenance goes a long way to keep things up and running. Thanks!


----------



## old sarge

Did some checking here and at the Smokin-it site and found only one (1) other reference to a wire issue with the Smokin-it smokers. It was a broken wire. Considering that SI has been around for several years I think it pretty remarkable that there has been only two reported issues involving wire failure. Between the two forums, that is a lot of posts and a lot of smokers. Extremely low failure failure rate.


----------



## ironhorse07

old sarge said:


> Did some checking here and at the Smokin-it site and found only one (1) other reference to a wire issue with the Smokin-it smokers. It was a broken wire. Considering that SI has been around for several years I think it pretty remarkable that there has been only two reported issues involving wire failure. Between the two forums, that is a lot of posts and a lot of smokers. Extremely low failure failure rate.


​I would agree, I hope it was just an isolated incident, but it would not hurt if somebody had one a few years old to pull the back and have a look on a regular basis. I know I will check mine more often. As a side note, the insulation around the burned wires was charred but was not showing any signs of trying to go any further.


----------



## Bearcarver

Ironhorse07 said:


> ​I would agree, I hope it was just an isolated incident, but it would not hurt if somebody had one a few years old to pull the back and have a look on a regular basis. I know I will check mine more often. As a side note, the insulation around the burned wires was charred but was not showing any signs of trying to go any further.


I guess as long as it's easy to get to it & check it, it's a good idea.

I used to check my MES every now & then, but after a lot of years it gets to be a PITA, so I just figure if it burns out, I'll just fix it.

As far as reviews on many things on the Web, I don't always go by the reviews on the Company Sites.

Bear


----------



## ironhorse07

Bearcarver said:


> I guess as long as it's easy to get to it & check it, it's a good idea.
> 
> I used to check my MES every now & then, but after a lot of years it gets to be a PITA, so I just figure if it burns out, I'll just fix it.
> 
> As far as reviews on many things on the Web, I don't always go by the reviews on the Company Sites.
> 
> Bear


​I had to reterminate my MES a couple years ago, that one didn't catch me in the middle of a cook for a BBQ though, which is the only reason I will check it occasionally (like once a year). With the SI, the back is very quick and easy to remove, so it might turn into an annual spring time inspection, for a year or 2 maybe, if no problems, then I probably won't worry about it anymore.


----------



## Bearcarver

Ironhorse07 said:


> ​I had to reterminate my MES a couple years ago, that one didn't catch me in the middle of a cook for a BBQ though, which is the only reason I will check it occasionally (like once a year). With the SI, the back is very quick and easy to remove, so it might turn into an annual spring time inspection, for a year or 2 maybe, if no problems, then I probably won't worry about it anymore.


I understand that.

I'm not very electrically inclined, but I figure if it would be a gradual thing, like the wire would get grey, then black, etc, etc, before it burned out, then it would definitely be worth it to check it out more often, but if it's a deal like I could look at it one day, and it looks fine & normal, and the next day it burns out, then to me it's not worth checking it out. But like I say, I'm not even sure which way this particular thing happens. Hope I'm not the only one who understands what I'm saying---Not easy to explain in writing.

Then again, maybe I'm just getting Old & Lazy.

Bear


----------



## old sarge

I know the wiring used is for high heat applications. Curious if you think it being sandwiched in between two layers of fiberglass thus preventing the shedding of heat could have contributed to the failure.


----------



## ironhorse07

old sarge said:


> I know the wiring used is for high heat applications. Curious if you think it being sandwiched in between two layers of fiberglass thus preventing the shedding of heat could have contributed to the failure.


​I don't think that was the problem. All the wiring inside the smoker is high temp wire, What fried on mine is where the power cord (which is not high temp) neutral wire spade lugs to an about 6" long pigtail coming off the element. These wires sit right in the bottom corner of the cabinet, probably the coolest place in the smoker. The failure area and a small area around the burner area are the only discoloration I have seen to the insulation, plus there are 2 layers of insulation between the cabinet and the wires.  For one thing the ring terminal that attached the pigtail to the element was too big for that wire gauge and either not crimped tight or maybe from thermal cycling the crimp loosened, however, the pigtail pulled right out of the crimp. My opinion is the wire was loose in the ring terminal crimp and the arcing created the heat.


----------



## old sarge

Sounds like a bad crimp; wire should not pull out.  I think you nailed it!


----------

